#ubuntuone 2010-04-05
<marcosroriz> honk
<duanedesign> hello marcosroriz
<marcosroriz> hi duanedesign
<marcosroriz> the thing is
<marcosroriz> I have a folder called wallpaper
<marcosroriz> this folder has like 300+ files
<marcosroriz> and when I browse u1 in the web I usually just get like 30 file
<duanedesign> is this a folder you put in the Ubunt One directory?
<marcosroriz> yep
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> when did you add the folder
<duanedesign> what version of Ubuntu One are you using. You can get that by opening a ter minal and running:  dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<marcosroriz> whell this folder is like 3 months
<marcosroriz> ii  ubuntuone-clie 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 Ubuntu One client
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> marcosroriz: can you open this file and see if it has anything in it
<duanedesign> gedit  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<marcosroriz> one min
<duanedesign> if there is can you paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<marcosroriz> theres a bunch
<marcosroriz> and bunch of days
<duanedesign> copy and paste it at the address above. After you hit paste post the address here
<marcosroriz> all the files are empty
<duanedesign> ok
<marcosroriz> maybe I can do something like
<marcosroriz> share with you the folder
<marcosroriz> and you can try to browse
<duanedesign> lets look at  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<marcosroriz> oh
<marcosroriz> thats huge
<duanedesign> can you paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<marcosroriz> sure
<marcosroriz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/409311
<marcosroriz> any idea?
<marcosroriz> looks like the wallpaper are tehre
<marcosroriz> :3
<duanedesign> yeah. What you can do is come back by when all the Ubuntu One devs are here.
<duanedesign> they are in here on weekdays from 13:00-21:00 GMT
<marcosroriz> ok dokie ;)
<duanedesign> marcosroriz: one thing you can try /5
<duanedesign> oop
<MatsHenricson> Hi! I have a question regarding the privacy policy for the files I save on Ubuntu One. Is this a place to ask them, or should I go somewhere else?
<MatsHenricson> "honk"
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> MatsHenricson: there is a wiki page that covers a lot of the most asked questions.
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Security
<MatsHenricson> Not my question, unfortunately
<MatsHenricson> That pages says that my data will not be shared with anyone, except if "required by law"
<MatsHenricson> But WHICH law? US law? I mean, the data is backed up (if I remember correctly) by Amazon, which is a US company.
<MatsHenricson> Or UK law, since Canonical is registered in the UK
<MatsHenricson> Or Sweden, where I live?
<MatsHenricson> Or is that page vague intentionally? I don't trust anyone, since my data isn't encrypted
<duanedesign> The servers are in the US
<duanedesign> you can encrypt your data if you wish
<MatsHenricson> So, it is US law, then?
<MatsHenricson> How could they do such a bone-headed decision to base the servers in the US?
<MatsHenricson> Seriously!
<duanedesign> just dont put your plans to build a dirty bomb in your Ubuntu One folder ;)
<nijaba> hello. Where can I find documentation on configuring Ubuntu One contact sync via funambol?
<duanedesign> nijaba: hmmm. it was in the topic. Let me see
<MatsHenricson> It is just so sad...
<duanedesign> nijaba: https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/phones/   when 'beuno' gets in (anytime now) he can help you further
<nijaba> duanedesign: thanks a lot :)
<beuno> nijaba, hi
<beuno> I'm geting ready to board a plane
<beuno> but if I can help you in the meantime
<beuno> let me know
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<vds> PaulGit: pong
<PaulGit> vds: Good morning, I just wanted to let you know that I did some testing again and the duplicate contact issue as I reported before is still there :(
<vds> PaulGit: auch
<vds> PaulGit: thanks for testing
<PaulGit> vds: No problem.  Let me know when you want me to test again.
<mmiicc> hi everyone, I'm trying contact sync from Nokia N900 but I'm still getting 401 error. beuno any advice?
<mdke> hi all. On latest lucid there appears to be no entry in the "Internet" menu for Ubuntu One - is that intentional or a bug?
<kermiac_> mdke: that is by design. Ubuntu One can be found in the "me menu"
<bac> hey beuno i have some sync feedback
<mdke> kermiac: ok. I don't think it would hurt to include it in both (as gwibber) but I assume this is now settled and will update the documentation accordingly
<beuno> bac, hey hey
<beuno> give it to me!
<beuno> popey, hi
<bac> beuno: ok, so i last successfully synced under karmic usint t'bird 2
<bac> i just tried using lucid and tbird3...it didn't go well.  couchdb-daemon died and then tbird crashed
<bac> is it required that i reset all my contacts before trying given the migration?
<beuno> bac, tb3 doesn't use couch
<beuno> so I'm a but stunned
<bac> ah, ok
<beuno> bac, you shouldn't need to reset your contacts at all
<bac> ok
<beuno> bac, did you install the addon for tb3?
<bac> yes
<mmiicc> beuno: I'm trying contact sync from Nokia N900 but I'm still getting 401 error.
<mdke> I'm really struggling to figure out how to update an instruction "Click Applications->Internet->Ubuntu One" to point at the "me menu". Does anyone have any ideas? What do you use in the Ubuntu One documentation?
<popey> hi beuno
<beuno> mmiicc, the n900 is not well supportes, I think. Do you have a log for that?
<kklimonda|G1> is android 1.6 supported?
<kklimonda|G1> for contacts syncing
<beuno> popey, kklimonda|G1, Androids are not officially supported
<bac> beuno: tried again twice.  funambol gets to "receiving server data" and then t'bird just quits, no crash report
<beuno> it's not something we can really address
<popey> massive :(
<mmiicc> beuno: yes, but it's not complete I think: http://pastebin.org/136594
<beuno> popey, kklimonda|G1, I do know that most people with androids, both 1.6 and 2.0 have made it work with the community-built apps
<beuno> bac, ah, awesome
<popey> why is there a distinction between supporting community-built apps and other apps?
<popey> given ubuntu is a community distro
<bac> beuno: let me know if you want me to help troubleshoot.
<popey> seems wonky
<beuno> popey, this is Funambol
<beuno> we've built the glue between Funambol and couchdb
<beuno> but the support for hundreds of mobiles comes from Funambl
<popey> ok, and the android bit is community developed?
<kklimonda|G1> and not for iphone nor android :D?
<beuno> AFAIK, they wait for the clients to have a certain level of maturity before making them official
<kermiac> mdke: System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One will do the same thing
<beuno> popey, correct
<beuno> kklimonda|G1, popey, the iphone is well supported
<beuno> it has a funambol app in the store
<beuno> and very very very soon there will be an ubuntu one app on the apple store
<beuno> which will have the branding and the hostname pre-configured
<beuno> so for iphones it will be super easy
<kklimonda|G1> so it's just android? what about meego/meebo? does it have client?
<beuno> Androids, we need to work with the existing community of developers to improve
<popey> ok, thats going to get Ubuntu some more stick that it really doesnt need right now
<popey> IMO
<beuno> popey, having an iphone app?
<popey> we are putting an Ubuntu branded app in the _iphone_ store, but not android?
<beuno> popey, Funambol provides it for the iphone, not for android
<statik> the only way to distribute iphone apps is via the store
<popey> sure, I appreciate that it's an upstream issue
<beuno> I promise you, this is not our choice  :)
<popey> but it's still an issue that's going to make us look very silly IMO
<mdke> kermiac: does it actually start the application? If so, do you think that System->Preferences->Ubuntu One would be a valid correction to use in a document like this: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/newtoubuntu/C/applications.html
<popey> we already get flak for looking like a mac, now we have an app in the iphone store, and not supporting (officially) the geek choice of phone
<beuno> kklimonda|G1, I don't know about meego/meebo support, but let me know when you find out  ;)
<kklimonda|G1> beuno: noone is going to see that this wway. Ubuntu and Ubuntu One are not funambol products but canonival
<kklimonda|G1> oh god, small g1 keyboard is killing me ;)
<beuno> mmiicc, did you get the rest of the log?
<statik> popey, kklimonda|G1: something else to consider - only paying subscribers will be allowed to use phone sync
<statik> I'm not saying this because I think it invalidates your point, just want you to know all the details
<popey> statik: yes, and you've just made it _less_ (not more_ likely that I'll become a paid subscriber
<beuno> kklimonda|G1, popey, I understand the perception we will create. Can you guys think of a way to make this better short of us embarking on android upstream development?
<statik> exactly
<popey> short of making a supported android client I dont know
<popey> this just 'feels' wonky to me
<beuno> popey, do you think it woulc be better to not have such a service due to lack of support for androids?
<statik> popey: it will be interesting to watch and see how this all plays out with user adoption - i have certainly considered whether we should just kill phone sync totally and work more on the music store instead. but we'll go through a full cycle and see how many people use it before doing anything major like that.
<popey> well one thing about android is that we already have sync
<popey> built in
<popey> it's near-zero effort for me to sync to google
<popey> so one reaction might be "who cares, I wouldn't use u1 phone sync anyway, it's less useful than the built in sync"
<kklimonda|G1> heh, android is suprisingly closed platform
<popey> so it ubuntu one ;)
<beuno> right, we don't have a very interesting story for android users
<popey> *is
<beuno> yet
<popey> i would say that needs to be spelled out clearly as to why that is
<beuno> I feel that enabling a big chunk of the market to sync their contacts is still very valuable
<popey> at the moment i had to dig about to figure out my phone isnt supported
<popey> oh sure, I agree it's a valuable feature
<kklimonda|G1> it just sucks that ubuntu is so dependant on 3rd party - other developers and companies.
<popey> we are dependant upon 3rd parties for most of the ubuntu software stack
<popey> mozilla, openoffice...
<kklimonda|G1> because Ubuntu takes hit for upstream shortcomings and issues
<beuno> right, we need to communicate better what is supported and what isn't. We will do that before the beta launch. Right now, we're testing how stable the service is
<popey> beuno: and I'd love to help test that :)
<beuno> popey, I will help you find an app for 1.6
<beuno> let me dig in my emails
<popey> thanks
<popey> just be ready for the flak that will inevitably come from the apple haters
<kklimonda|G1> heh, especially after rhythmbox got a good sync with iphones/ipods
<popey> beuno: ok, the issue with those two sites not working was a local one, i can now get to cryket and appbrain
<popey> and this will be less of an issue when htc get their finger out and actually release 2.x for htc hero >:|
<beuno> popey, cool, see if any of those work, I'm sure I added them as people reported success
<popey> beuno: both of them say 2.x only
<beuno> popey, looking...  I also know that Funambol has a bounty for the first person to port the 2.0 app to 1.6
<popey> hah
<popey> opportunity for you to earn some money on the side there then ;)
<kklimonda|G1> ] 24
<beuno> popey, I'd have to get an android phone first!
<kklimonda|G1> beuno: the cost mentioned in the announcement is the cost of creating the server itself or some license fee you have to pay funambol?
<statik> both
<popey> i thought funambol was free software
<statik> funambol is open source but we pay for a support contract etc
<statik> we may have an extra component that is not open source, it's been a while since i built funambol from svn
<beuno> popey, I see a lot of people talking about them just installing the 2.0 app. Does that make any sense?
<mmiicc> beuno: part1 - http://pastebin.org/136794 part2 - http://pastebin.org/136803
<beuno> statik, there are a few components that are not open source, yes, like the json connector
<popey> will try beuno
<beuno> thanks popey
<beuno> this is the page for 1.6 syncing: https://android-client.forge.funambol.org/servlets/ProjectProcess?pageID=IHR75o
<beuno> the bounty, etc
<popey> beuno: appbrain just tries to get the app from the marketplace which fails because funambol isnt in the market
<beuno> popey, argh. I can't find the email from the person who synced their G1
<kermiac> Is there a wiki or tutorial page for FF sync. that I can point people to?
<mdke> kermiac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Bookmarks ?
<kermiac> mdke: thanks, I wasn't very specific. I actually meant is there any updated documentation that outline the process in lucid
<kermiac> i.e. click on "install" next to bookmarks, install bindwood plugin, etc
<mdke> kermiac: ok
<kermiac> mdke: but thanks anyway :)
<mdke> no worries
<mmiicc> beuno: sorry, I was offline, did you check my logs?
<beuno> mmiicc, I did not, let me do that now
<mmiicc> beuno: ok, thanks
<beuno> mmiicc, so the sync looks succesful. You always get a 401 error?
<beuno> mmiicc, actually..
<beuno> [2010-04-05 11:11:35.442]  authorization failed, check username '06953478' and password
<beuno> mmiicc, I will look through the logs for anything suspicious, but could you google around to see if there are any known problems with the n900?
<mmiicc> beuno: I've tried resetting passwords, but everytime I got error
<beuno> mmiicc, now that I recall, I've seen that problem before
<cwraig> hi all, is there anyway to get U1 client on ubuntu 9.10 to rescan the folder to ensure integrity with the cloud
<cwraig> honk
<mdke> mattgriffin: here?
<mattgriffin> mdke: hello!
<mdke> mattgriffin: hi :) Thanks for your email, I figured it would be quicker to discuss here if you were around
<mattgriffin> mdke: cool
<mdke> the issue is that the string freeze for documentation has now passed and it is too late to include further documentation
<mmiicc> beuno: so, it might be problem with N900 itself?
<mdke> mattgriffin: if we shove it in now, the translators would only have a couple of weeks to translate the new material
<mattgriffin> mdke: i was afraid of that
<mdke> mattgriffin: we could either ask the translators if they are willing to do the work in the short time, or include it in the next release
<mattgriffin> mdke: that sounds good. where all does this content live?
<mdke> I'm minded to give it a shot given the importance of the feature and the fact that it's entirely undocumented
<mdke> mattgriffin: how do you mean?
<mattgriffin> mdke: i know it lives at help.ubuntu.com ... where else is the same text used?
<mdke> mattgriffin: in System->Help and Support
<mattgriffin> gotcha
<mdke> I'll send an email to the translators list to get their thoughts
<mattgriffin> mdke: cool. thank you very much.
<mdke> and next release we can work on trying to add some help to the Rhythmbox manual too, which would be appropriate I think
<mattgriffin> mdke: yeah. need to figure out a good way to incorporate it :)
<mdke> I'm sure we'll find something
<mdke> mattgriffin: I assume the material can be used under cc-by-sa 3.0 licensing terms?
<duanedesign> rye: if you have a chance could you look at this pastebin I have from a user and tell me what you think. line 255?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/409311/
<statik> duanedesign, rye is away today so probably won't be responsive as normal
<duanedesign> oops. thank you
<duanedesign> statik: thought it was strange that he hadnt popped up yet this morning :)
<statik> yep :)
<mattgriffin> mdke: sure. i wrote it :)
<beuno> mmiicc, yes, it seems to be the n900 client
<mmiicc> beuno: ok, thanks, I'll google for that (or should I say "I'll yahoo! for that" :D )
<duanedesign> has anyone heard anything in regards to a plugin for Amarok to acces the Ubuntu One Music Store
<hunger_p> Hi. Trying to start ubuntuone-preferences I get an import error about clientdefs in lucid. Is this a known issue?
<dobey> hunger_p: try doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-ubuntuone-client" in a terminal
<hunger_p> dobey: I'll try that, thanks
<dobey> sure
<hunger_p> Helped, thanks.
<hunger_p> So how can I rename the ubuntu one folder?
<dobey> you can't
<dobey> you can pick any other folder in your home, to also sync with ubuntu one, though
<hunger_p> Not even in gconf?
<hunger_p> I would like to share the encfs dir that backs the ubuntu one folder instead.
 * hunger_p may not send or store his data unencrypted.
<hunger_p> hmm... doesn't sync at all. I can't even see any applet:-(
<hunger_p> Is UO supported on the netbook remix?
<hunger_p> Oh, sorry, it does work:-) checked the wrong place in the web ui it seems:-)
<liamwilson> Hey guys
<liamwilson> I'm having a bit of trouble with the music store, and was wondering if anyone could help me out a bit?
<peppe84> Hi in evolution I don't see my contact present on ubuntuone siteweb. Any idea?
<dobey> peppe84: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<hunger_p> Whenever I try to share a folder to UO nautilus crashes:-(
<peppe84> dobey: Yes yes. I have try. I don't see anything.
<hunger_p> Must have broken something... or it does not like symlinks or the length of the filenames or the location or I don't know:-(
<liamwilson> Hey, I bought an album of the music store almost an hour ago, and it's still not showing up in rhythmbox, but some of the files show up on the web interface
<liamwilson> Do I have to download them from the web interface and save them to ~/music?
<duanedesign> peppe84: when launching evolution does it ever consume a large amount of the cpu?
<duanedesign> hunger_p: r-click and selecting 'Syncronize with Ubuntu one' crashes nautilus?
<peppe84> duanedesign: no. I have open System monitor, firefox, rhythmbox, evoluton. My cpu cosum is variable 17% - 33%
<peppe84> is normal
<hunger_p> duanedesign: At least the nautilus window is gone after selecting that option.
<hunger_p> duanedesign: and in the webui that folder does not show up either... does not get that green checkmark in nautilus either.
<duanedesign> peppe84: could you try to run in a Terminal:  evolution --force-shutdown
<duanedesign> peppe84: then : /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.28
<peppe84> server up and running
<duanedesign> peppe84: then open evolution and try and access the contacts
<duanedesign> peppe84: hopefully it will output something usefull to the terminal as to what is going on.
<peppe84> duanedesign: chouch db error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/409560/
<duanedesign> hunger_p: could you run: u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> peppe84: hmm. I am not sure what that means.
<duanedesign> peppe84: usually when you cant see the contacts it means desktopcouch is not started.
<peppe84> duanedesign: in system monitor i have four process name couchdb e one process name couchjs in status pipe_wait and do_wait
<peppe84> (in sleeping)
<duanedesign> peppe84: you can try. Shut down evolution completely; evolution --force-shutdown. Then http://ln-s.net/5Zpr do the steps 'Killing and restarting desktopcouch' replace step 4 with start evolution, access contacts
<dantalizing> morning all .. i've downloaded the android 2.x funambol sync client, changed the server url to syncml.o.u.c, but what username and password do i put in ?  my u1 acct username/pass doesnt seem to work.
<duanedesign> hello dantalizing. I think beuno might be able to help you.
<peppe84> duanedesign: ok on table named contacs I see my 300 contacs. but in evolution... :-(
<beuno> duanedesign, did you go to https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/phones?
<beuno> er
<beuno> dantalizing, ^
<beuno> you need to create a username/pass there
<duanedesign> peppe84: you see the database in Futon but not evolution
<dantalizing> ah... thx beuno
<peppe84> ya
<dantalizing> ow ... OOPS-ID-1556appserver75849
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<beuno> interesting
<beuno> dantalizing, let me look at that for you
<beuno> where did you get that?
<beuno> in the URL I gave you?
<dantalizing> yes
<frith_> are there cli tools yet to use ubuntu one?
<duanedesign> frith_: there is u1sdtool
<frith_> thanks
<frith_> not part of karmic i guess
<duanedesign> frith_: there has been a lot added to u1sdtool in Lucid.
<frith_> oh i will wait till the end of the month
<duanedesign> frith_: i am not running Karmic. i believe its there, just not quite as feature rich. 'man u1sdtool' should tell you whats available
<frith_> oh i didn't think it was in karmic
<leonel2> Hello ...
<leonel2> I'm using Ubuntu Lucid  and  using ubuntuone-preferences I've disconected from ubuntuone  but I still keep seeing  connections to 91.189.89.213  with ssl_esock
<leonel2> how can I totally disable those connections and connect ONLY when I need to connect ?? like it works on karmic / jaunty..
<leonel2> honk
<mario-kemper> hi there - I am experimenting with the DBus API and I am wondering how I can get the public url of a file after publishing. Is there anyone who can point me in the correct direction?
<dobey> there's a signal that gets called when something is successfully published, which contains the information in a dict
<mario-kemper> ah, ok...I'll have a look
<mario-kemper> this is working great, thanks
<mario-kemper> is there any way to obtain the url again when the file is already public?
<mario-kemper> do I have to call 'change_public_access' again?
<dobey> there's no way to just get the list of public files curently, no
<dobey> you can cache the results in memory and look it up internally though
<mario-kemper> yes, sure
<mario-kemper> thanks for your help
<vladanian> Hey guys, I've been having tons of trouble w/ tomboy sync. What do you think about just syncing with a local folder, and having that folder be on U1?
<vladanian> Do you foresee problems
<diverse_izzue> honk
<jmcantrell> are there any plans to make it so that i can change the location of the ubuntu one directory to something less visible? maybe ~/.ubuntuone ?
<sanderqd> hi bueno, when i log in using the iphone app and my email address, sync fails with the error 'Client not authenticated.' am i doing something wrong?
<sanderqd> pretty sure my password is correct, and i haven't changed the server settings
<jmcantrell> also, file syncing is SLOW
<TecnoBrat> Is https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/phones/ down .. or is it just me? :)
<sanderqd> TecnoBrat: it's not just you
#ubuntuone 2010-04-06
<marcosroriz> honk
<marcosroriz> guys seriously
<marcosroriz> why is syncing so buggy?
<pieter_> exactly
<marcosroriz> seriously :/
<marcosroriz> :'(
<marcosroriz> :'(
<marcosroriz> also contacts doesnt work here
<pieter_> dumped it today, I have been trying to get it to work for months now and it's just not reliable... haven't tried contacts but notes was a pain as well
<marcosroriz> yeah
<marcosroriz> notes doesnt work here
<marcosroriz> contact doesnt work
<marcosroriz> even syncing doesnt work
<marcosroriz> browsing web ...
<marcosroriz> so on
<pieter_> back to Dropbox for me, we'll see what 10.04 brings
<marcosroriz> yep yep
<marcosroriz> I'm going to other service
<marcosroriz> :3
<marcosroriz> but I"ll try the next u1version
<marcosroriz> I think that on the next one (10.04) they will get everything right
<pieter_> let's hope
<marcosroriz> ;)
<marcosroriz> power of foss
<leonel2> how can I stop the ubuntusync daemon  on lucid ? used  ubuntuone-preferences to disconnect  and  keeps connecting from time to time  I'd like to connect to ubuntuone when I need to connect and not beeing connected all the time
<pieter_> goodnight
<marcosroriz> the main problem is that u1 just updates when it wants
<marcosroriz> I wonder if theres like a cli command to force update
<leonel2> marcosroriz: it feels when I used windows when windows was doing the things he wanted when he wanted ...  slowing things down
<leonel2> and this happens with my bandwidth...
<leonel2> I'd like to sync when I know I need to sync
<leonel2> so the only way to do is to block the ip address on the firewall ..
<leonel2> too bad..
<leonel2> this does not happen with karmic ..
<marcosroriz> yeah
<marcosroriz> updated took 40 min here
<marcosroriz> and didnt update everything
<marcosroriz> some stuff isnt being updated
<marcosroriz> and when I change a file on my netbook for example he dont update
<marcosroriz> =/
<marcosroriz> I give up
<marcosroriz> :/
<CBrookins1> Something up with the ubuntu one web end?
<marcosroriz> yeah
<marcosroriz> everything just doesnt work
<marcosroriz> :/
<marcosroriz> brb
<CBrookins1> hm, no word on what is going on?
<remy_f> hi, I just start using the application on iphone an I had one question. What is the username ? is it some sort of login or is it the email adress ? thanks
<diverse_izzue> honk
<rye> greetings, humans!
<xdatap> morning
<xdatap> guys, I'm trying to test contacts sync but I got a "504 Gateway Time-out" after selecting Manufacturers on "my phone" web page
<xdatap> ping beuno ^^
<migger> honk
<rye> migger, hi
<migger> rye: hi
<migger> I seem to have some general problems connecting and sync'ing with Ubuntu One... Anyone who can point me to an easily understandable faq or similar?
<rye> migger, hm, could you please describe the issue in more details, i.e. what distribution are you running, what package version is installed for ubuntuone-client, and whether contacts are syncing?
<truijllo> hi guys
<migger> rye, thx - I will gather some more info ;(
<migger> ;)
<truijllo> Does anybody know why on iPhone the Ubuntu one application doesn't work ?
<diverse_izzue> honk
<rye> diverse_izzue, honk-reply
<diverse_izzue> hi rye
<diverse_izzue> i need some help. i updated from karmic to lucid yesterday
<diverse_izzue> then after logging in i noticed that my ubuntuone-syncd was causing very high HD activity. iotop revealed that it was reading 20MB/s for many minutes
<diverse_izzue> i think it's convinced that i want to have my entire pictures folder synched to U1, but i don't
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please check how many files have you got in metadata dir?
<diverse_izzue> rye, where is that dir?
<rye> diverse_izzue, find -type f ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm
<diverse_izzue> rye, ~17000
<rye> diverse_izzue, ok, what does u1sdtool --list-folders say (looking up the command now to be 100% sure)
<diverse_izzue> rye, so far doesn't say much, but starts the syncdaemon which now is going crazy
<rye> diverse_izzue, ok, could you please navigate to the web interface and see whether you have any items in User Designated Folders ?
<diverse_izzue> rye, i do, part of my pictures folder is there
<diverse_izzue> i did at some point make a SUB folder of my pictures folder be synced, but not the whole folder
<diverse_izzue> id=c040ec71-d7ad-40cd-91a6-89e67668a35f subscribed=True path=/home/hunzikea/Pictures
<rye> diverse_izzue, aha, so right now it synces compelte Pictures folder, and loads metadata for it
<truijllo> honk
<diverse_izzue> rye, yes. but right-clicking on pictures and saying "stop syncing to u1" didn't have an effect
<rye> diverse_izzue, I believe the correct way is to unsubscribe Pictures and resubscribe the subdir
<rye> hmmm
<rye> truijllo, hi
<rye> diverse_izzue, trying to reproduce this...
<truijllo> hi rye, do you know why on iPhone the Ubuntu one application doesn't work ?
<rye> beuno, here?
<truijllo> maybe is busy :)
<diverse_izzue> rye, unsubscribing from folder via e1sdtool caused a crash
<rye> diverse_izzue, crash of what kind?
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please pastebin it/
<rye> ?
<diverse_izzue> course, http://paste.ubuntu.com/409938/
<diverse_izzue> rye ^
<rye> diverse_izzue, and I believe syncdaemon is still causing high cpu/disk usage, right?
<diverse_izzue> rye, yes
<diverse_izzue> rye, it usually calms down after some 5 minutes when it's done with whatever it's been doing
<rye> diverse_izzue, when it calms down it starts performing metadata query, i.e. ask the server about the state of the things on its side and compare it to the local state
<rye> diverse_izzue, but in order to unsubscribe it should finish the metadata loading phase which lasts for quite some time due to a way it is handled and I am constantly poking the developers to make it CPU and hard drive friendly
<diverse_izzue> rye, how can it tell it's over?
<rye> diverse_izzue, for now - could you please ping me once it stops eating the cpu and pastebin the output of u1sdtool --waiting-meta - that's the queue of all operations that it needs to perform
<diverse_izzue> rye, it's done eating
<rye> diverse_izzue, ok, could you please pastebin the waiting-meta?
<diverse_izzue> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/409942/
<rye> hm
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/utf8-filename-check.py as
<rye> diverse_izzue, utf8-filename-check.py ~/Pictures
<diverse_izzue> you don't have any filenames with broken names
<rye> diverse_izzue, ok,  utf8-filename-check.py ~/Ubuntu\ One
<diverse_izzue> rye, same
<rye> diverse_izzue, apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client ?
<diverse_izzue> 1.1.91-0ubuntu1
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please re-run u1sdtool --waiting-meta ?
<rye> duanedesign, are you able to run lxc with Lucid ?
<migger> what is the current U1 client version?
<migger> Synaptic gives me 1.0.3
<rye> migger, 1.0.3 is the latest "stable" build for karmic
<migger> rye, thx
<diverse_izzue> rye, i did, the result is the same
<rye> diverse_izzue, does --list-folders return only one line?
<rye> i.e. Pictures?
<diverse_izzue> rye, yes, and it's the pictures folder
<diverse_izzue> oh but it doesn't say subscribed=True anymore
<diverse_izzue> id=c040ec71-d7ad-40cd-91a6-89e67668a35f subscribed= path=/home/hunzikea/Pictures
<rye> diverse_izzue, so it is unsubscribed now... :-/
<diverse_izzue> rye, so what's the bottom line? the actual bug is that the entire pictures folder got subscribed i guess
<diverse_izzue> and then of course the crashes from u1sdtool
<rye> diverse_izzue, i am now checking what could cause the crash, but could you please check whether there is something in u1sdtool --waiting-content
<diverse_izzue> rye, there's a lot, content from the pictures folder marked for operation='upload'
<rye> diverse_izzue, great, so it is now going to upload the files... could you please check whether the UDF is on the web ui?
<diverse_izzue> rye, the pictures folder is shown on the web ui
<duanedesign> rye: I have not tried yet with Lucid (LXC)
<rye> duanedesign, i believe my instance is starting but it dies immediately. I tried to do some serious work with UML but it looks like it is good only for testing, not production speed
<rye> duanedesign, thanks!
<duanedesign> rye: here is a blog post by a good friend of mine over at the Beginners Team http://ln-s.net/5_9_
<rye> duanedesign, yup, reading that,
<rye> thanks
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> rye: i helped a user over the weekend. http://paste.ubuntu.com/409311/ what is line 255 telling us?
<rye> duanedesign, hm, PROTOCOL_ERROR during unlink... but that is during the server interaction.. hmmm
<duanedesign> i thought it came at a weird time.
<duanedesign> His issue was that only 30 of his 300 files were uploading
<duanedesign> rye: but what is 'unlink'
<rye> duanedesign, remove
<duanedesign> ok
<rye> duanedesign, file is marked as removed
<rachaelb> hi de hi peeps
<rachaelb> joshuahoover : are there problems with the funambol / syncml server?
<rachaelb> i thought id give it  a whizz on my bberry 9700
<rachaelb> synced fine yesterday :) but now just gives "generic error"
<rachaelb> also does the choice of funambol mean we're going to get synced calendars, notes & to-dos at some point in the future?
<kklimonda|G1> it would make sense
<rachaelb> thats what i'm hoping... i'll be able to ditch zimbra then
<rachaelb> but.... any ideas on this "generic error" i'm getting????
<rachaelb> ive tried reinstalling the client and its not made any difference
<rachaelb> is it just me? or are other people having the same problems?
<kklimonda|G1> no idea
<rye> rachaelb, checking with devs...
<rachaelb> thanks rye
<rye> rachaelb, in my case my phone reports that there is authentication error
<rachaelb> im just getting "generic error" whatever that means lol... could be authentication, but i cant find the logs in the blackberry file system :(
<rachaelb> it *did* work fine yesterday, and then stopped about 11pm UTC
<rye> rachaelb, ok, passed the info to beuno
<rachaelb> rye aha?
<rachaelb> is there any more info i can provide?
<rye> https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/ times out, ...
<rye> hmm
<beuno> rye, yes, that is the known problem  :)
<rachaelb> hi bueno
<beuno> edge works
<rachaelb> so its not me then?
<beuno> hi rachaelb
<rye> and since my Motorolla does not write logs of ANY kind, my Authentication Failed message can be anything
<beuno> rachaelb, what's your phone sync username?
<rachaelb> errrr... hold on one second.....
<rachaelb> its 29067318
<rachaelb> cardinalfang :)
<beuno> rachaelb, I found your sync in the log
<beuno> with errors  :)
<rachaelb> oh dear :(
<rachaelb> so whats the problem? thee or me????
<beuno> rachaelb, us
<rachaelb> :-D
<rachaelb> i always hate coming into a chat to say something isnt working in case im just being really, really dumb lol
<rachaelb> <<<< not blonde btw, but i have my moments :p
<beuno> heh
<beuno> so, I will chase this
<rachaelb> thanks beuno! do you want me to file anything on launchpad?
<beuno> no need, yes please, so I have a way of asking you for more information  :)
<rachaelb> ok... no probs... also one *minor* point... on the list of phones to choose from, the blackberry 9700 isnt listed - but it works (new version of the listed blackberry bold 9000)
<rachaelb> what do you want me to file it under on launchpad? ubuntone?
<beuno> rachaelb, ubuntuone-servers
<beuno> and let me know what the bug # is, I'll add more information to it
<rachaelb> ok will do it now
<rachaelb> back in a moment
<rachaelb> beuno its bug 556461
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/556461)
<beuno> rachaelb, thank you!  I think we found the proble, code is being written
<rachaelb> fabulous :)
<rachaelb> thank you for your time.
<rachaelb> ive made the bug public btw
<rachaelb> thanks for everything.... bye y'all
<iphoneUserFrustr> hias
<iphoneUserFrustr> I can't login over the iphone with the iphone app. Is there somewhere a solution in the net that I haven't found? Or is it a known bug ?
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: hi. Any idea why "make test" might fail for couchdb-glib ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/410020/
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, can you run it under gdb, plese?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, gdb tests/.libs/test-couchdb-glib
<adiroiban> also, if I try to get a CouchdbStructField and they unref it
<adiroiban> i get a segfault
<soomin> is there anyway of importing contacts?
<rodrigo_> ugh, I get it also
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/410021/
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, using git master, right?
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: yes... well, using bzr revno 175 ... but i think this is git master
<adiroiban> lp:couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> ok, I'm getting it also, looking
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, ok, I think it's because of the NULL argument to couchdb_session_new
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, I think we need to default to http://localhost:5984 (system couchdb)
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yes, that's it
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, pushed to git master, please try again
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, it will try to connect to 127.0.0.1:5984 if the arg to couchdb_session_new is NULL
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: back. updated. the test is still failing http://paste.ubuntu.com/410041/
<datakid> I take it I'm not the only one getting auth errors on the iphone app?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, now it aborts because the test fails, unless you have the system wide couchdb running
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, run it under gdb to be sure, please
<cypherbios> hey beuno, I hope you are not being flooded by the same kind of question I am going to ask, because it sounds really stupid [this question I have]
<cypherbios> beuno: to use this new contact sync feature, I would login using my launchpad/Ubuntu One account, isn't that right?
<beuno> cypherbios, hi!
<beuno> cypherbios, no, you need to generate a user/pass in: https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<beuno> which, may timeout as we're currently experiencing some heavy load  :)
<cypherbios> beuno: ohh, that explains a lot :)
<cypherbios> beuno: sorry, but is that mentioned somewhere else and I skipped?
<cypherbios> I must have missed that part
<beuno> cypherbios, it should have been, but, where did you read about it?
<beuno> :)
<beuno> maybe our docs are wrong
<cypherbios> beuno: on the Fridge and on the Wiki (on iTunes app description too)
<cypherbios> beuno: I think it would be a good idea to add this link you gave me right into this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/FAQ
<beuno> cypherbios, I will
<beuno> did you read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<cypherbios> beuno: no. not really
<cypherbios> beuno: I see where I got it wrong now :)
<cypherbios> beuno: thank you very much, I really appreciate that.
<beuno> cypherbios, you're very welcome, and thanks for this feedback, it's veru useful
<beuno> cypherbios, also, let me know how it goes, and if you can, fill in the test case  :)
<cypherbios> beuno: I will do that for sure!
<cypherbios> beuno: as soon as I get to create my account, of course :) I guess the Planet effect is overloading your servers right now
<beuno> cypherbios, it is, I'm sorry about that. We're trying to get it back on it's feet
<cypherbios> beuno: that is OK, as a sysadmin, I think I understand that. I will check back later today
<beuno> cypherbios, thanks!
<Korcia> hi everybody, I not able to connect to ubuntuone in my lucid desktop, I have no token in the ring
<duanedesign> Korcia: opening Me Menu > Ubuntu One does not prompt you to add your computer?
<Korcia> no
<Korcia> I have not found any bug in launchpad with this situation
<duanedesign> Korcia: if you go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/  and your computer is still listed, select it and choose remove
<Korcia> I have done it already
<duanedesign> Korcia: ok
<duanedesign> Korcia: you can force it to authorize with: u1sync --authorize
<Korcia> I am going to try
<Korcia> duanedesign: I get a gnomekeyring.IOError
<duanedesign> hmmm. ok
<duanedesign> rye: ping^^
<rye> Korcia, are you able to run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/desktopcouch-futon.py ?
<Korcia> I'm going to check, I just add log_level = DEBUG in syncdaemon.conf so I can get more information
<rye> Korcia, if ioerror happens with keyring that script would fail as well
<Korcia> It worked desktopcouch, I can see couchDB
<Korcia> what should I do in CouchDB, ?
<mattgriffin> beuno: the updated description is now live in the App Store. it contains URLs for testing information.
<beuno> mattgriffin, rock. Will keep my eye on the logs, thanks
<mattgriffin> beuno: you're welcome :)
<Korcia> I get this line in syncdaemon,log
<Korcia> ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'READY'  (queues WORKING_ON_BOTH  connection 'Not User Not Network')>; queues: metadata: 1; content: 1; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=85 miss=2)
<nessita> Korcia: that's correct
<nessita> Korcia: you need to explicitely request to connect now
<nessita> Korcia: from System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One Preferences -> second tab named Devices -> Connect
<Korcia> but in devices my pc is identified as <LOCAL MACHINE>
<nessita> dobey: is that correct ^?
<nessita> Korcia: do you have the Connect button enabled?
<Korcia> I did, now I don't 'cause I click on it
<Korcia> incredible via web I am able to upload files to my ubuntuone
<Korcia> ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - Not enough space for upload 412 bytes (available: None)
<nessita> Korcia: :-/
<Korcia> this is really strange I have two more pcs, one with karmic and another one with lucid and ubuntuone works
<Korcia> in this pc I did a fresh installation with lucid beta 1
<soren> How long does it usually take before stuff gets from the music store onto my Ubuntu One storage? First time I did it, it started almost immediately and was done after (I'm guessing) 20 minutes. This time, it's been half an hour and it hasn't started yet.
<duanedesign> Korcia: local machine means you have removed all your devices
<soren> Hmm... Although the amount of storage listed on the ubuntu one web interface has gone up by > 100 MB. So maybe I just need to kick the sync daemon?
<duanedesign> Korcia: but you still have a token.
<soren> Hmm... No, it has already created the directories, so it the communication is up.
<Korcia> there is no device in this machine because this is a new installation, but I have never been abled to connect to ubuntuone
<Korcia> I can't see any ubuntuone token in the keyring
<duanedesign> Korcia: when you go to  Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys and click the arrow next to password:Default there is no
<Korcia> there are the token for my imaps accounts another one for gwibber anther one for the calendar and tow Desktop Couch user auth
<duanedesign> soren: it does the directories first then the music. So it is probablly working on it, just a bit slow
<Korcia> two Desktop Couch user auth
<duanedesign> Korcia: yeah thats right. Those are fine
<soren> duanedesign: Yes, I figured that much :)
<duanedesign> soren: he he
<soren> duanedesign: I'm just curious how long to expect it to take. If I know it'll take a few hours, that's better than not knowing.
<duanedesign> I am always good at stating the obvious
<Korcia> one thing, if I click on Manage account in the Ubuntu One preferences, it goes directly to my ubuntuone account, I mean, I don't need to enter my user neither passw
<Korcia> but the name of the account in ubuntu one preferences is unkown, email is unknown and current plan unknown
<Korcia> and status disconnected even though the connect button is greyed
<soren> Yay, there it goes.
<duanedesign> soren: ahh good
<dobey> nessita: depennds on definition of 'now' i guess
<adiroiban>  /n
<Korcia> hi again
<Korcia> well, now I can connect to ubuntuone but it is sync forever
<Korcia> in fact it doesn't sync
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: hi. do you have time to review this branch or should I find another reviewer? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~adiroiban/couchdb-glib/couchdb-test-setup/+merge/22886
<pgraner> rye: ping
<rye> pgraner, pong
<pgraner> rye: hey I finally got U1 working, it took blowing my $HOME dir away and re-setting up U1
<rye> pgraner, i now do pretty much the same
<Korcia> well, finally it's sync but it is incredibly slow, I have just 8 MB to sync
<pgraner> rye: the only issue I have now is that it takes 3+ hours to sync a few hundred kb
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, reviewing it
<pgraner> rye: also can you tell me how a rename of a file on the client works? It seems that it deletes it form the server then schedules a new upload to the server?
<rye> pgraner, in case syncdaemon is running during the rename it receives rename event, in case it was renamed when syncdaemon was not running then yes, it does what you said
<rye> nessita, right  ^ ?
<pgraner> rye: thats not the behavior I'm observing
<nessita> rye: I'm on the phone
<nessita> onesec
<sdk__> Heyas folks.  I'm trying to sync my wife's iphone contacts w/ https://synccml.one.ubuntu.com using the email addy I'd used to sign up w/ ubuntuone as username.  The log is "Error in preparing sync: client not authenticated"  Google doesn't offer any real help, so does anyone have suggestions?
<jblount> sdk__: You'll need to use the credentials you get after adding your phone here: https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<sdk__> Sorry for the n00b question here, but the Ubuntu faqs also leave somethign to be desired.
<sdk__> AHAH!  Thanks!
<jblount> sdk__: It's confusing as is, sorry about that. We'll get some clearer interface up shortly :)
<sdk__> No worries man, for sure.. hence teh term 'alpha', right?
<jblount> sdk__: :D
<sdk__> I've been running Deb unstable for 12 years, I think I can handle some flakiness.  ;)  Any way I can help btw?  I saw the notice for no bug reports, makes sense.. how about submissions for the sorts of questions I'm asking.  Is there a wiki I can add to?
<beuno> sdk__, hi
<beuno> quick question
<beuno> how did you find out about the phone sync service
<beuno> we have: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<beuno> which explains it all
<beuno> so we're trying to figure out where people came from, to see what we missed
<beuno> also, the creation og new users seems to be lagged, so it may be close to unusable at the moment  :)
<sdk__> beuno: Slashdot.
<beuno> sdk__, among many others, yes
<sdk__> brb, have to go to mtg.. 20 mins.
<beuno> sdk__, thanks
<sdk__> back.  bigboss decided she wanted to have extended lunch.  :)
<sdk__> Heh, you guys are getting hammered, I take it?
<duanedesign> sdk__: must be nice (extended lunch :P)
<sdk__> duanedesign: Heh, yeah.  It's a beautiful afternoon here (phila) and "a lunch meeting ran overtime"
<duanedesign> sdk__: same here (nice day) hard to stay indoors
<pcapeluto> Hello, I have a question about deploying Ubuntu on Ubuntu Sever One, you can sync from console?
<pcapeluto> Sory, i translate with google translate lolol
<duanedesign> pcapeluto: as far as i know We do not have a complete command line utility that will allow you to use Ubuntu One headless. We plan on eventually providing this but do not have that now.
<pcapeluto> Well, I thought so, had looked everywhere but I had no answers, thank you very much, I read on a blog that was working in a client version of Windows, what stage is this development?
<amblin> I have a purchase from the music store that has never downloaded, remains in "transferring to ubuntu one storage", 7digital via the help link, isn't helping, how to retrieve this purchase?
<duanedesign> amblin: it has not shown up in your online storage yet? How long has it been?
<amblin> days
<amblin> part of a larger purchase, the rest of the tracks are downloaded
<duanedesign> amblin: :( ugh
<amblin> 7digital's automated response is, "redownload from your locker" umm
<duanedesign> bdmurray was just saying something similar over in #u1msbeta
<duanedesign> rye: problems with the U1MS where or who should the user see about help. This is from the store to online storage, not storage to desktop
<rye> duanedesign, we need rodrigo/aquarious to get more info
<rockstar> statik, ping
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> honk
<DexterF> cleint synced but in the web interface I don't see it
<DexterF> (karmic, kde3 from pearsoncomputing)
<rye> DexterF, ok, the file exists locally but not on the web ui, right? could you please run u1sdtool --info=$full_path_to_the_file
<rye> DexterF, and post the output to !pastebin
<DexterF> http://pastebin.ca/1857304
<DexterF> ^rye
<rye> DexterF, it looks like the file has actually synced. What browser are you using to access web ui?
<DexterF> opera 10
<DexterF> lemme try FF
<rye> DexterF, bug #453418 and the real issue with that bug is that the actual reason of failure is not known - no errors, opera silently does nothing :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453418 in ubuntuone-servers "files not seen in opera browser" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453418
<DexterF> :|
<DexterF> confirmed. FF displays them.
<DexterF> think I'll drop the opera folsk a line on this
<DexterF> *folks even
<ekilfoil> Does anyone know if there are plans to support publishing free podcasts (or at least podcast feeds) via Ubuntu One or is it strictly for music?
<kklimonda> really, 504 timeouts? you are running u1 on old P3s connected though adsl? :P
<kklimonda> and just when I was going to try contact syncing :/
<beuno> slashdot makes it feel like P3s, yes
<soren> So, one thing that to me seems completely absent from all this talk about phone syncing is... How do I do it? Somewhere it says something about "after you've added you phone to the service"... but how do I do that?
<soren> Does it support Android phones?
<beuno> soren, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<beuno> you go to /phones
<beuno> which is down atm
<soren> A ha!
<beuno> :)
 * soren has been clicking around, but never reached that page.
<bac> beuno: to clarify my problem from yesterday, the failure occurs syncing thunderbird 3 not syncing the iPhone
<beuno> bac, that's great news, because the tb plugin has great logs
<bac> beuno: really?  where are they?
<beuno> bac, Tools > Funambol sync > Tools > Logging > Log > View log
<beuno> you can set it to "debug" if you're extra nice
<bac> beuno: log file with debugging doesn't show anything unusual
<beuno> bac, just blows up?  or just doesn't do what you expect it to?
<bac> beuno: after 10 seconds or so, tbird goes sickly grey and then a few seconds later crashes
<beuno> bac, ah, right
<beuno> so, the funambol plugin for tb3 is still pretty in development
<bac> beuno: ok.  i reported the crash yesterday via apport and it is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/555909
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/555909)
<bac> hmm, no that's not it
<bac> no, that's the right bug, but it is private
<beuno> bac, it's more likely a bug in the extension
<monkey_dust> hi all - i am unable to launch ubuntu-one - all packages are installed - Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-client-applet" (No such file or directory) - hints & tips anyone?
<joshuahoover> monkey_dust: how are you trying to launch ubuntu one?
<monkey_dust> joshuahoover, the easy way, Applications > Internet > Ubuntu One
<joshuahoover> monkey_dust: and you see that error?
<joshuahoover> monkey_dust: did you recently update?
<monkey_dust> i update regularly
<joshuahoover> monkey_dust: what version of ubuntu?
<monkey_dust> 10.04, unstable
<monkey_dust> joshuahoover, can that be the problem?
<joshuahoover> monkey_dust: no, that shouldn't be a problem...the error you're getting is one that i would expect a user of jaunty or karmic to get when they upgrade to the latest ppa client which replaces ubuntuone-client-applet
<joshuahoover> monkey_dust: can you try the following on a command line: killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> monkey_dust: then try to open system->preferences->ubuntu one and let me know what happens
<monkey_dust> joshuahoover, i prefer not to use ppa's, i read on this very support channel, that ppa's can be used to put malware on a user's machine
<monkey_dust> joshuahoover, it shows the preferences
<joshuahoover> monkey_dust: ok, if you click on the devices tab, can do you have the option to click the "connect" button there?
<monkey_dust> i mean: ubuntu one preferences
<monkey_dust> joshuahoover, there's no connect button, it shows two /usr/lib/python errors
<monkey_dust> have to go, tnx for the help tho :)
<joshuahoover> monkey_dust: ok, close the preferences, and then delete the ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf file
<joshuahoover> monkey_dust: once you do that, you'll likely need to run: killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
#ubuntuone 2010-04-07
<Rubin> honk
<Rubin> i bought some music, but the files arent showing up in my ubuntu one folder. how do you go about troubleshooting this thing?
<kklimonda> beuno: I don't have two way sync on my android phone - I get contacts from u1 downloaded to my phone but not the other way.
<duanedesign> Rubin: but you are seeing them online
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :) do you know if there's a workaround for bug 530541? desktopcouch is crash on me today :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530541 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530541
<Rubin> duanedesign, yes
<duanedesign> Rubin: coiuld you run on the command line:  u1sdtool -s
<Rubin> says processing queues
<Rubin> but its getting on an hour later now
<Rubin> is connected is true, error is false, online is true. seems to be working other than that it isnt actually doing anything
<duanedesign> kermiac: mine was crashing on start up because of a large /etc/hosts. Really anything that could slow down start up could do it
<duanedesign> Rubin: check in the folder ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> see if you see the folders yet
<Rubin> duanedesign, yes. its empty
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> you already been there
<kermiac> duanedesign: yeah, I've got a default /etc/hosts. I'll have to look into what could be slowing down startup. Thanks :)
<Rubin> only just a second before you said ;)
 * Rubin was looking at --list-folders
<duanedesign> Rubin: what is the queus:    line say
<kklimonda> honk, I can't log in - getting ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - StorageRequestError during OAuth: TRY_AGAIN
<duanedesign> right under is_online   for u1sdtool -s
<Rubin>     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<duanedesign> Rubin: thats good
<Rubin> it is?
<duanedesign> Rubin: well good its working on something, bad its so slow
<Rubin> i attempted a --refresh=<path to my ubuntu one>
<Rubin> wonder if that did anything
<duanedesign> Rubin: no i think it is just slow today
<Rubin> man.
<duanedesign> Rubin: there was someone in here this morning with similar.
<Rubin> alright. thanks for the tips anyway
<duanedesign> Rubin: if it goes to queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> before you get your tunes....
<duanedesign> kklimonda: storageRequestError?
<duanedesign> hmmm
<duanedesign> kklimonda: is that error showing up in the UbuntuOne preferences window
<duanedesign> or did you pull that from the syncdaemon.log
<kklimonda> duanedesign: it's from syncdaemon-exceptions.log.`current date`
<duanedesign> kklimonda: looks like rye might of had something similar bug 522604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522604 in ubuntuone-client "Client does not handle TRY_AGAIN response from server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522604
<duanedesign> kklimonda: it seems that this was caused by some temporary server issues and the client isn't able to handle a TRY_AGAIN request from the server.
<kklimonda> hmm, ok - i'll try tomorrow then. thanks
<kermiac> duanedesign: I got past the desktop couch crash by removing a few non essential things from my startup, but now I'm getting hit by bug 522604. I need to talk to rye when he's online & see how he got around it :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522604 in ubuntuone-client "Client does not handle TRY_AGAIN response from server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522604
<duanedesign> kermiac: ok
<duanedesign> kermiac: kklimonda was just being affected by that
<duanedesign> kermiac: it means something is up with the server
<duanedesign> its still a bug
<duanedesign> it seems that this was caused by some temporary  server issues and the client isn't able to handle a  TRY_AGAIN request from the server.
<duanedesign> so you might affects me the bug
<duanedesign> kermiac: but definetly worth bringing up to rye as that bug report is a few months old. They deal with a lot so its worth reminding him that it is still an issue
<duanedesign> i am testing mine now
<kermiac> ok, i just "affects me" to that bug report. I'll try to replicate when I get home - still at work atm
<Leviathan_> Hello
<Leviathan_> i have instled lynx, but the ubuntu one client dont want to work
<Leviathan_> the folder is not refreshing
<Leviathan_> honk
<Leviathan_> the ubuntu one preferences window always shows the disconnected status
<Leviathan_> first trying to synchronise, after discnnect, and my folder is still empty :S
<Leviathan_> study...
<Leviathan_> if you have and idea, pls write, when i come back, i reply immediatelly :) thnx
<Gwaihir> hi, I have a translation-dev kind of question: what is the purpose of this string:
<Gwaihir> picker->priv->total_label = gtk_label_new (ngettext ("0 contact", "0 contacts", 0));
<Gwaihir> from a translator POV, it doesn't make much sense...
<tritium> Is something wrong with the ubuntu one servers right now?  I keep getting disconnected.
<rye> tritium, confirming, checking with devs
<tritium> Thanks, rye.
<kermiac> hey rye :) I got hit by bug 522604 on a lucid install at work today that you reported a while ago. kklimonda also reported this issue today
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522604 in ubuntuone-client "Client does not handle TRY_AGAIN response from server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522604
<rye> kermiac, well, TRY_AGAIN issue is present, but the bad part is that even if manually reconnected, my syncdaemon does not connect properly
<kermiac> rye: yup, mine does the AUTH_DANCE thing, performs a rescan & then disconnects :(
<kermiac> did you find a workaround?
<kermiac> rye: I tried a LOT of different things today but couldn't seem to fix it. To start with I was getting bug 530541, but I fixed that issue, then TRY_AGAIN started appearing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530541 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in run_couchdb()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530541
<kermiac> by fixed i mean "resolved on my pc", not truly fixed ;)
<rye> kermiac, admins are pinged, I believe in case nothing is found within 10 minutes I will post update on identi.ca about the outage
<kermiac> ok, thanks rye :)
<kermiac> also, I've got a question about the bug workflow page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs/WorkFlow  The last step on "needs more info" bugs is "incomplete until reply or expires". Is there a reason we don't follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete%20bugs%20without%20a%20response%20from%20submitter  The expired bugs are still displayed in the ubuntu one bugs list
<kermiac> wouldn't it be better to follow the "normal" bug control process to remove these old bugs from the list?
<kermiac> atm we have 699 bugs, 173 are incomplete
<kermiac> from having a quick look, the oldest incomplete bug expired 246 days ago
<kermiac> if we changed to standard bug control practice by asking for more info & then invalidating if no response is received we could potentially knock of 10% - 20% of the ubuntu one bugs in 2 weeks
<rye> kermiac, i believe we will need to talk about this with joshuahoover once he is available
<kermiac> rye: yep, I agree this would need to be discussed with joshuahoover... I never seem to be here when he's around
<rye> kermiac, i have copied your questions and will poke him if I see him
<kermiac> thanks rye.... another question i wanted to ask is "Is there a reason why bugs that are marked as Fix Released or Fix Commited don't have the associated change logs or even the package version listed on the bug report? If the change logs were listed on the bug report it would make triaging a bit easier as we would know exactly what revision fixed the bug"
<rye> hmm
<rye> kermiac, fix committed means that the code is committed to ubuntuone repository but it is not released, therefore there is no info about when will that be actually released
<rye> but for Fix Released that's strange that we do not post the changelog info... Listing the bugs in changelog will be sufficient for the service to automatically create "fixed" post... hmm
<rye> for client side, the server side is a bit different...
<kermiac> yes, I possibly understand why the server side change logs aren't publically available. However the client changelogs would definately help us triagers
<kermiac> I haven't really thought of a good solution for the server side bugs yet :( the best idea I've had so far is to mention that it was a server side issue & was fixed by "dev's name". But this process is basically being followed already if we assume the person who marks the bug as "Fix Released" is the same person that fixed the bug. The reason I believe it is a good idea to mention "who" fixed the server side bug is so that we know who to ping if
<kermiac>  the issue arises again in the future
<rye> kermiac, we can actually say that was fixed in the following Bzr version. the server headers contain X-Bzr info so that "Fix committed"-server-side bugs can be automatically set to Fix Released when bzr branch appears on the main server
<kermiac> rye: I didn't know that. That sounds like an excellent idea & would be very helpful! :)
<rye> kermiac, i will do this once I finish the thing that automatically duplicates the bugs that have common pattern for server-side OOPSes
<kermiac> if that method is used for server side bugs would triagers be able to see the Bzr revision number or would we need to ping a dev?
<rye> kermiac, i can't see why bzr revision number should be secret. However I believe that something needs to be changed for the revisions numbers to be seen... I will think about it, "fix committed" event should provide info to the bug report about the bzr version...
<rye> kermiac, i almost know what to do, now I just need to find out how to do that.
<kermiac> rye: that would be awesome! thanks for helping with this issue :)
<rye> kermiac, hey, I haven't done anything yet
<rye> :)
<kermiac> rye: yes, I realise that. but even discussing the issue & offering to poke the right people is a great start ;) I've been thinking about these issues for a while
<rye> kermiac, i just want to automate whatever can be automated, searching through Oopses manually and matching the stacktraces that takes a considerable amount of time does not look very professional. The format is known, the tools are there, so why all the manual work?
<rye> and the fact that we don't have bugpatterns made me very sad
<kermiac> for "open" packages, the bzr branch is often linked to the bug report for "fix commited". that would work for the client. a possible way to do fix commited for the server side would be to do something with bzr version like you mentioned earlier
<kermiac> rye: i agree re bug patterns
<rye> ok, posted the outage info to identi.ca, it appears to be database issue and everybody is working to find out the reason of such misbehavior
<kermiac> ok, ty rye :)
<rye> kermiac, thanks for pointing out the issues with bug triaging!
<kermiac> np rye, I've been thinking about it for a while
<rye> ok, could somebody please retry connecting with u1sdtool --connect ?
<rye> tritium, could you please check whether syncdaemon is working now for you?
<tritium> rye: it would appear to be working now.  Thank you very much.
<kermiac> rye: looks good here to :) although that's not the same pc i was having the TRY_AGAIN issue with earlier. that pc is at work so i don't have access to it for another 11hrs
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<vds> PaulGit: pong
<PaulGit> vds: Ooops, sorry for late reply.  Any progress been made?  Do you need me to do any further testing yet?
<vds> PaulGit: I'm sorry I've been able to solve your problem so far
<vds> PaulGit: I haven't
<PaulGit> vds: No problem.  Is there any test scenarios you would like me to do?
<vds> PaulGit: we have problems with the server not been stable enough
<vds> PaulGit: hopefully by the end of this week or the beginning of the next one we'll have much better tools to analyze logs
<vds> PaulGit: I'm sure that then we'll be able to solve the problem you reported
<PaulGit> vds: OK, great! I will touch base with you later in the week.
<vds> PaulGit: ok, thanks!
<elzapp> I would love it if my compiz settings were stored on UbuntuOne (DesktopCouch)
<elzapp> Every time I install a new system I spend several hours finding the right options to tweak
<beuno> elzapp, you can sync that directory
<duanedesign> elzapp: ping
<joshuahoover> rye: so i saw the backlog of kermiac and you talking about some bug related stuff...wanted to follow up on that
<joshuahoover> rye: as far as incomplete bugs go, i'm cool with following the standard ubuntu process if you are :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete%20bugs%20without%20a%20response%20from%20submitter
<rye> joshuahoover, yep, i believe this is a good thing
<kermiac> hi joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> hi kermiac!
<joshuahoover> the other item is the changelog against bugs that are fix released
<joshuahoover> rye, kermiac: i need to see why we don't post the changelog on desktop bugs
<rye> joshuahoover, i believe because not all the bugs are mentioned in the changelog
 * rye looks at the sentence...
<rye> ignore me
<joshuahoover> rye: right, but they should be so i need to find out why they are not and help us remedy that :)
<joshuahoover> rye, kermiac: for server side bugs we should (at the very least) be able to post what bzr revision number the bug was fixed with when we release...i'll follow up on with pfibiger on that one in particular
<kermiac> I noticed most of the changelogs are on changelogs.ubuntu.com e.g. - http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client_1.1.4-0ubuntu1/changelog
<kermiac> but it seems the ubuntuone changelogs are affected by bug 523714 too. I'll try to poke someone regarding that bug again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523714 in update-manager "[lucid] update-manager shows no changelog for various packages" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523714
<kermiac> i.e. the last 2 releases don't have changelogs on changelogs.ubuntu.com. I'll see if I can ask mvo to look into it if he's not too busy. He told me a while ago that it's got something to do with a script not running or not functioning correctly
<duanedesign> hi kermiac!
<kermiac> hi duanedesign :)
<kermiac> joshuahoover: rye: re 523714 & changelogs - mvo is investigating it atm. He thinks he has tracked down the issue. It may take a couple of days for the"right people" to make the infrastructure changes
<rye> hmmm
<joshuahoover> kermiac: great!
<kermiac> ok, I'm off to bed... it's already past 12:30 here ;) night rye, duanedesign, joshuahoover. can one of you please let me know how things go regarding the bug triage discussion from earlier?
<joshuahoover> kermiac: will do, thanks!
<kermiac> thanks :)
<Flamekebab> Well, I pinged
<Flamekebab> Is the iPhone app currently not working or are my login details/server details wrong?
<Flamekebab> From what I can see it actually is a separate login to my UbuntuOne login. Is that correct?
<beuno> Flamekebab, hi
<beuno> yes, that is correct
<beuno> although we're under heavy load
<beuno> and fixing it, so unfortunately you can't generate the password right now
<Flamekebab> I thought my login details weren't working due to the load
<Flamekebab> But if I need to sign up separately, that's fine
<beuno> the details to set up are in: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<Flamekebab> I would say that "you" should make that a bit more obvious. I've only found a single mention of it so far.
<Flamekebab> I shall try to quell my childish glee at being able to easily sync from my iPhone to UO until it starts working again
<Flamekebab> Any kind of ball-park ETA?
<beuno> Flamekebab, sure. Where did you find out about the new feature?  maybe we can update a few places
<beuno> we're trying to get it up and running by the end of the day
<Flamekebab> I was in bed browsing the iPhone app store and searched for "Ubuntu". I noticed the new app and downloaded it, signed up for UbuntuOne, and then was confused as to why my login details didn't work
<Flamekebab> It was confusing in the app because it asks for "username" but I'm not sure if that's supposed to be "flamekebab", "Flamekebab", or my email address
<beuno> Flamekebab, ah, I see. I thought we had updated the description of the app to reflect this
<beuno> we've also requested an update to the app itself to inform you
<Flamekebab> Awesome
<beuno> mattgriffin_, ^
<beuno> Flamekebab, thanks for the feedback
<beuno> if you hang out in the channel, I can ping you when things are up again
<Flamekebab> I'll be around for a bit, depends if I decide to boot back into Ubuntu to try out UO on the desktop for the first time
<Flamekebab> Is it true that a Windows client is planned?
<beuno> yes, some good progress was made during pycon, and more progress is planned
<mattgriffin_> beuno, Flamekebab: gotcha.
<Flamekebab> One other thing - on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/ it says the host is "http" but the default settings in the iPhone app are "https"
<Flamekebab> a small thing, but I can see that it might matter
<beuno> botboth work
<Flamekebab> fair enough
<beuno> we prefer https, but a lot of phones don't support it well
<beuno> so we default to http
<Flamekebab> is the db always going to be "card"? I was wondering why it was a user-alterable setting in the app, I considered changing it to "iPhone" before thinking I'd best try the defaults first
<beuno> to be honest, I'm not super sure that matters with our existing set up
<Flamekebab> I hope I'm not being irritating, I'm just trying to mention things that occurred to me when trying to use the app and from what I've read it's time consuming getting app updates approved, so I figured the more fixes one could nail in one update, the better
<beuno> fl	not at all, feedback is super useful
<beuno> Flamekebab, that is
<duanedesign> bug 556510 has been marked as a possible regresion. I dont have access to the original to confirm or negate this.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556510 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with AttributeError in main()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556510
<Rubin> So its been 12 hours or so, and still not synchronized
<Rubin> when i click "connect" it says synchronization in progress for a while and then disconnects
<ninjai> does anybody know why i cant have ubuntu one mounted in 10.04 like i did in 9.10? I have to access it through a web browser now...
<duanedesign> Rubin: what do you get from u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> ninjai: opening Ubuntu One Preferences and clicking Connect is not connecting?
<ninjai> duanedesign: http://pastebin.com/dkF5ZZ7A
<duanedesign> Rubin: i wonder if it still says queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA or has gone to IDLE
<ninjai> I click connect and it connects
<Rubin> still says working on metadata
<Rubin> oh, i take that back.
<Rubin> i did --stop and --start a min ago
<Rubin> and it did say that a bit, but now has gone to IDLE
<duanedesign> ninjai: that is a one 1 not a l "lowercase L".
<ninjai> ah, ok
<duanedesign> Rubin: is there anything in the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<Rubin> yes
<Rubin> 1 sec i'll pastebin
<Rubin> http://pastebin.com/5CS0WWNn
<Rubin> some dbus error
<duanedesign> kk
<duanedesign> Rubin: ok i have gotten the same thing today
<duanedesign> rye: i have come across some bug reports with an error that i have been getting http://pastebin.com/4EnQsdsU and now Rubin here is getting similar http://pastebin.com/5CS0WWNn
<ninjai> duadendesign: u1sdtool -s
<ninjai> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<ninjai>     connection: With User With Network
<ninjai>     description: processing queues
<ninjai>     is_connected: True
<ninjai>     is_error: False
<ninjai>     is_online: True
<ninjai>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<duanedesign> ninjai: is the problem files added to the Ubuntu One folder are not syncing?
<Rubin> duanedesign, what does u1sdtool --wait do for you?
<Rubin> mine sits for a while and then crashes
<ninjai> duandesign: no, its that the folder doesn't show up in places
<duanedesign> Rubin: could you try to restart with.  "u1sdtool -d; u1sdtool -c"
<duanedesign> Rubin: then check it with u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> and see if it ends up going IDLE
<duanedesign> ninjai: which folder?
<duanedesign> Rubin: also you can check if there any queue items listed when you do  u1sdtool --waiting-meta  or u1sdtool --waiting-content
<Rubin> back to working on metadata at least for a while
<Rubin> nope. idle again.
<Rubin> both --waiting's printed nothing
<Rubin> its like it thinks it did it
<duanedesign> Rubin: are the songs in Ubuntu One in the cloud? You can test this by looking at the web interface at one.ubuntu.com/files, under User Defined Folders > Purcased from Ubuntu One
<Rubin> yep. i downloaded them manually last night so i could listen to them
<Rubin> so they are def there
<duanedesign> Rubin: ook i thought you had told me that :)
<duanedesign> Rubin: so it is a syncdaemon problem
<duanedesign> Rubin: after the u1sdtoool -d, -c did it print the same error to ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<Rubin> duanedesign, does not look like it did, no.
<Rubin> based on the timestamp
<duanedesign> Rubin: ok, what does  u1sdtool --list-folders   say
<duanedesign> looking for something like: id=83397113-5af6-4342-9c3d-96aa32853ac5 subscribed=True path=/home/nick/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<Rubin> duanedesign, yep
<Rubin> duanedesign, seems happy.
<duanedesign> hmm
<webframp> is it possible to completly wipe out my ubuntu one config and start fresh?
<webframp> on my local machine that is, gnome client
<Rubin> i was wondering that too
<webframp> looks like steps here might work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1447107 I'm going to try it
<webframp> seems like it worked, fresh start
<pgraner> Anyone know why its taking 3+ hours to sync a few hundred kb ???
<Flamekebab> wb, beuno
<duanedesign> Rubin: could you pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log after trying a    u1sdtool -d; u1sdtool -c
<beuno> hi Flamekebab
<beuno> rumor has it we found what is killing our servers
<Flamekebab> Interesting
<Rubin> duanedesign, it doesn't change after doing that. all the errors in there are old (likely results of other commands i tried)
<beuno> so it feels like we're close, jsut not there yet
<Flamekebab> no worries, thanks for the update
<Flamekebab> I'll go have a shower and do even more laundry, lol
<duanedesign> Rubin: not the exception.log, the regular syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> beuno: do you think that could cause an issue with someone trying to download their music they purchased?
<beuno> duanedesign, not at all, no
<duanedesign> beuno: ok, thank you
<ninjai> duanedesign: in 9.10 it would mount for me and show up in places.  now it doesn't
<duanedesign> ninjai: i am not sure i understand what you mean 'mount'. Items placed in 'Ubuntu One' are not showing up in your other computers 'Ubuntu One' folders?
<duanedesign> ninjai: or your 'Ubuntu One' folder is not showing up at all?
<pgraner> rye: does not the u1sdtool work over ssh? I keep getting X11 dbus errors on a command line client....???
<Rubin> duanedesign, i have to run out. I'll check back tonight and post that.
<rye> pgraner, it will work if you have your dbus environment properly set up
<pgraner> rye: define properly? This is a stock Lucid install and I ssh'd into it (netbook)
<rye> pgraner, actually, there are two reasons why headles u1 is not possible at this time - gnome-keyring and OAuth browser interaction
<rye> pgraner, if you want to try running it headless you will need to run dbus session as well
<rye> pgraner, e.g. dbus-launch --exit-with-session /bin/bash
<rye> pgraner, this way you will have new dbus session that _is not_ connected with your desktop one, if any
<pgraner> rye: there is a head on it, its a netbook, I'm just ssh'd in so I can use a full keyboard and cut n paste into pastebin etc... while trying to debug my sync takes hours problem
<rye> pgraner, then you will need to use screen
<rye> pgraner, open a terminal in netbook, start screen
<pgraner> rye: thx
<rye> pgraner, login with ssh to the netbook and reattach to existing screen session - all DBUS vars will be intact
<duanedesign> Rubin: definetly I will try and figure something out
<pgraner> rye: any idea on how I can figure out whats wrong and why its taking hours to sync? Some pointers to where to look first
<rye> pgraner, grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | tail -n 1 ?
<pgraner> rye: grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | tail -n 1
<pgraner> 2010-04-07 14:48:45,639 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'SERVER_RESCAN'  (queues WORKING_ON_BOTH  connection 'With User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 4; content: 841; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=84261 miss=4459) ----
<rye> pgraner, it is now rescanning the server, it has 4 metadata items to complete and then it will start uploading/downloading 841 file
<rye> pgraner, however SERVER_RESCAN should not take long, it should switch to some different state
<pgraner> rye: how fast should that be? I'm seeing 3+ hours to sync one file of a few 100kb
<rye> pgraner, it depends on whether it has actually started syncing the files, could you please check the current status - u1sdtool -s - is it still SERVER_RESCAN?
<duanedesign> rye: I have been working with [R]ubin for the last couple of days. He has the same problem NickL had last week.
<pgraner> rye: pgraner@zorak:~$ u1sdtool --status
<pgraner> State: SERVER_RESCAN
<pgraner>     connection: With User With Network
<pgraner>     description: doing server rescan
<pgraner>     is_connected: True
<pgraner>     is_error: False
<pgraner>     is_online: False
<pgraner>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<rye> is_online: False ???
<pgraner> rye: yep the only thing I've done is power on the machine
<rye>  'With User With Network'
<pgraner> rye: that happens to both my boxes
<rye> pgraner, could you please do syncdaemon restart - u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect now?
<duanedesign> rye: music wont DL. u1sdtool -d;u1sdtool -c results in WORKING_ON_METADATA for a minute or so then straight to IDLE. with nothing in --waiting-content/metadata
<rye> pgraner, and after it restarts - u1sdtool --status
<rye> pgraner, I wonder why it is not online
<rye> or thinks that it is not online
<rye> duanedesign, does he have the music transferred to his storage in web ui?
<duanedesign> rye: yes
<pgraner> rye: pgraner@zorak:~$ u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect
<pgraner> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<pgraner> pgraner@zorak:~$ u1sdtool --status
<pgraner> State: LOCAL_RESCAN
<pgraner>     connection: With User With Network
<pgraner>     description: doing local rescan
<pgraner>     is_connected: False
<pgraner>     is_error: False
<pgraner>     is_online: False
<pgraner>     queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<pgraner> rye: just reran --status
<pgraner> pgraner@zorak:~$ u1sdtool --status
<pgraner> State: SERVER_RESCAN
<pgraner>     connection: With User With Network
<pgraner>     description: doing server rescan
<pgraner>     is_connected: True
<pgraner>     is_error: False
<pgraner>     is_online: False
<pgraner>     queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<duanedesign> rye: he left for a bit. But if he comes back later or tommorrow I wanted to let you know where we were. :)
<rye> nessita, could you please tell what does is_online: False mean?
<nessita> rye: the client has not finished the server_rescan
<nessita> rye: once the user asks for connect, the syncaemon transitions to several states
<nessita> the latest before being "online" is SERVER_RESCAN
<rye> pgraner, ok, so if it completes server rescan then it is ok.. hmmm
<duanedesign> rye: also if you get a chance take a look at this exception.log I have been getting this error last couple days, and also several new bug reports with same. Thank you
<duanedesign> oops...no pastebin, lol http://pastebin.com/4EnQsdsU
<rye> "AttributeError: 'UbuntuOneDialog' object has no attribute 'visible'" ?
<rye> duanedesign, what's the ubuntuone-client version?
<pgraner> rye: its been 15min and still in SERVER_RESCAN
<rye> nessita, ^
<rye> pgraner, could you please pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<pgraner> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/410689/
<nessita> pgraner, rye: looking
<duanedesign> rye: mine is 1.91+r473
<duanedesign> rye: looks like all the reports are: ubuntuone-client 1.1.91-0ubuntu1
<rye> duanedesign, how do you reproduce that?
<nessita> anyways, the database server is a bit overwhelmed since we're doing some maintenance tasks
<rye> i am in the middle of vm migration so my network is slooow (WiFi seems to be almost dead during 20Gb sending)..
<nessita> pgraner: SERVER_RESCAN is already finished in that log
<nessita> 2010-04-07 15:14:45,000 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE, args:(), kw:{}
<nessita> pgraner: so it's online now
<nessita> rye: ^
<rye> pgraner, what's the u1sdtool --status ?
<nessita> 2010-04-07 15:14:45,009 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: SYS_STATE_CHANGED, args:(), kw:{'state': QUEUE_MANAGER (error=False connected=True online=True)  Queue: WORKING_ON_BOTH  Connection: With User With Network}
<pgraner> rye: pgraner@zorak:~$ u1sdtool --status
<pgraner> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<pgraner>     connection: With User With Network
<pgraner>     description: processing queues
<pgraner>     is_connected: True
<pgraner>     is_error: False
<pgraner>     is_online: True
<pgraner>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<nessita> pgraner: great, it's wokring
<rye> that pastebinned log just loaded, awesome
<pgraner> nessita: about how long should it take yesterday it took 3+ hours to move files to the cloud
<duanedesign> rye: all i have to do is launch Ubuntu One from the Me Menu. (which is unsuccesfull) here is syncdaemon and exception log http://fpaste.org/kU8m/
<duanedesign> looks like I can do u1sdtool -c and it connects ok.
<rye> duanedesign, is there u1-prefs.log ?
 * duanedesign looking
 * bilalakhtar jj
<duanedesign> rye: http://fpaste.org/WIN4/
<franta> is karmic repo being updated? I have kubuntu 9.10 and it seem kinda outdated
<Flamekebab> beuno, should I just check back tomorrow?
<beuno> Flamekebab, I think it'll be tomorrow, yes
<Flamekebab> Which timezone? (I'm in GMT, so it's currently 2122)
<beuno> Flamekebab, still around?
<beuno> try: https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<Flamekebab> I'll give it a shot
<Flamekebab> Seems to be working, beuno
<beuno> Flamekebab, yay!  let me know how the sync goes
<Flamekebab> Seems to be working just fine
<Flamekebab> Although if I edit contacts on UO and then sync it seems to add empty fields
<Flamekebab> So I added an MSN address for my friend, she now appears on my phone as before, but with several blank address fields
<beuno> Flamekebab, ah, interesting
<beuno> what's your phone sync username?
<Flamekebab> 86954170
<Flamekebab> It would also be nice if there was support for profile photos on contacts
<Flamekebab> Although I understand if that's not possible
<beuno> it is possible
<beuno> we're waiting for an update on the funambol server
<beuno> which should happen around june
<beuno> and we will support pictures
<beuno> Flamekebab, can you file a bug for the empty addresses?
<Flamekebab> Gladly, although I've not really filed a bug before
<Flamekebab> How and where?
<beuno> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<beuno> add in the relevant information like the username you used, and what you edited on th web ui
<Flamekebab> Why do I need to include my username?
<Flamekebab> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/557681
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557681 in ubuntuone-servers "Editing contacts on web UI creates blank contact fields on iPhone after sync" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> Flamekebab, the phone sync username helps us track that sync in the logs
<beuno> so we can understand what parts of the code it went through
<beuno> thank you  :)
<Flamekebab> No probs, hopefully that's enough info
<beuno> Flamekebab, it is, I've assigned the bug
#ubuntuone 2010-04-08
<Flamekebab> right, reboot time. I'm going to give UO a whirl under Lucid
<Flamekebab> hmm
<Flamekebab> I'm not quite sure how to connect Lucid to Ubuntu One
<Flamekebab> honk
<Flamekebab> Could anyone tell me how I setup UO on Lucid? I can't seem to figure out where I'm supposed to add in my login details for it.
<rickspencer3> Flamekebab, click on your name in the upper right, and choose Ubuntu One ...
<Flamekebab> Yep, tried that
<Flamekebab> I get a small dialogue box which says "Unknown", "Disconnected" and has three tabs
<Flamekebab> Under "Account" there's a load of, uh, headings I suppose, where it should say my details, below that there's two links that go to "manage account" and "support options", neither of which seems to provide any assistance
<Flamekebab> Under "devices" I click "connect" and nothing happens, other than the button greys out
<Flamekebab> Drawing a bit of a blank here
<Flamekebab> honk..
<jcastro> Flamekebab: the "u1sdtool" can help you find the problem
<jcastro> u1sdtool -s tells you what's going on
<jcastro> you might need to do a u1sdtool -c to connect it
<Flamekebab> http://pastebin.com/eN0rKPsw
<Flamekebab> I'm not quite sure what I should do now
<jcastro> Flamekebab: hang around until a u1dev is about or post to the mailing list
<jcastro> I'm not very good at debugging the thing
<Flamekebab> That's alright, thanks for your help regardless.
<Flamekebab> It's not urgent, but I'd like to get U1 working
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: from the u1sdtool -s it looks like you are not connected
<Flamekebab> How do I make U1 connect then?
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: try a:  u1sdtool -d; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> then do:  u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> to check the status
<Flamekebab> http://pastebin.com/GJ5MpMkx
<duanedesign> do you have anything in your  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<Flamekebab> nothing, although there is another exceptions file with a timestamp
<duanedesign> can you paste the syncdaemon.log
<Flamekebab> http://pastebin.com/dtyNtTKi
<Flamekebab> I can paste this stuff directly if you prefer
<duanedesign> no thats ok
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: can you run:  killall beam.smp; killall beam
<duanedesign> rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<duanedesign> thats three commands
<duanedesign> i guess the first one could be two if you wanted
<Flamekebab> http://pastebin.com/dQjZW2Sd
<duanedesign> ook can you pastebin  ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<Flamekebab> http://pastebin.com/yAJDjTPq
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: i looked through the bug reports and I couldnt find anything that i could say was definetly your issue
<duanedesign> Probally best if one of the couch guys takes a look at that in the morning
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: Ill keep the windows with your pastebins open in Firefox and see if I cant get some insight in the morning as everyone starts to show up
<Flamekebab> Awesome
<Flamekebab> So it's not just me being a nonce?
<duanedesign> no there is definetly an issue with couch
<Flamekebab> Hmm, how odd.
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: this happened after an upgrade
<Flamekebab> Perhaps I'm actually helping in some way by breaking something then, haha.
<Flamekebab> I'm running Lucid
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: did the Ubuntuone-preferences panel open
<duanedesign> me menu -> ubuntuone
<Flamekebab> Yep
<duanedesign> and you saw you device listed with the connect and restart buttins
<duanedesign> buttons*
<duanedesign> it didnt say <local machine> but had your computers name
<Flamekebab> no, it just had <local machine>
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: aha
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: we can fix that and see if it helps
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<duanedesign> Click on the arrow next to "Passwords"
<duanedesign>  Right-click on the Ubuntu One token and select "Delete"
<Flamekebab> Where's that?
<duanedesign> its under Passwords:default i
<Flamekebab> I meant more - am I supposed to see this within the U1 preferences window? 'cos if I am, I don't see anything like that
<duanedesign> no it is under Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<duanedesign> you can actually close the Ubunt One preferences window for now
<Flamekebab> hmm
<Flamekebab> I've found the password window now, but I'm confused as to which of the many passwords I should be removing (having clicked the + next to "Passwords:login"
<duanedesign> ok its the password:default
<duanedesign> buntu One Token for http://one.ubuntu.com"
<duanedesign> it will be "Ubuntu One Token for http://one.ubuntu.com"
<duanedesign> Right-click on the Ubuntu One token and select "Delete"
<Flamekebab> Yeah, I'm not seeing anything like that: http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7899/screenshot3hi.png
<duanedesign> huh, ive never seen that before
<duanedesign> there should be two folders there
<Flamekebab> lol
<Flamekebab> You'd be surprised how often I am the exception to the rule..
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :) that image looks like the passwords need to be expanded (i.e. click on the "+" sign)
<kermiac> that's how mine shows up in lucid
<duanedesign> kermiac: thanks kermiac. Weird I have two folders
<kermiac> np duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> kermiac: your ubuntu one token is in the Passwords:login folder
<kermiac> duanedesign: yup, I can see it once the list is expanded
<duanedesign> kermiac: ok thanks
<kermiac> np duanedesign :)
<Flamekebab> When I expand the list, what precisely am I looking for, as I don't think I see a ubuntu one key
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: "Ubuntu One Token for http://one.ubuntu.com"
<Flamekebab> nothing there
<duanedesign> ok well lets continue :)
<duanedesign>  Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<duanedesign> Click on the checkbox next to your computer
<duanedesign>  Click the "Remove selected computers" button
<Flamekebab> I would do, but there isn't anything listed
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: ok
<Flamekebab> It just has the link to how to setup, but when I follow the link it tells me I should have Ubuntu One already installed..
<duanedesign> ok lets run this command:  u1sync --authorize
<kermiac> duanedesign: FYI (maybe for next time someone has this issue) - here's mine   http://imgbin.org/images/1451.png
<duanedesign> kermiac: well all be :) I am glad i learned that one
<Flamekebab> duanedesign, I had to install ubuntuone-client-tools first
<Flamekebab> then the program ran and allowed the machine to authorise
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> lets try:   u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<Flamekebab> I ran u1sdtool -d, then -c, then -s
<Flamekebab> it claims to be synching now
<Flamekebab> let's see what it does..
<duanedesign> haha. yeah never trust it ;)
 * duanedesign crosses fingers
<Flamekebab> it seems to be uploading a JPG I told it to upload earlier
<Flamekebab> Well it claims to have finished synchronising
<Flamekebab> but it also hasn't downloaded my contacts
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: ok lets try
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<duanedesign> that command starts desktopcouch
<duanedesign> the most common reason contacts dont sync is because DC is not started
<Flamekebab> flamekebab@EchoFoxtrot:~/.cache/ubuntuone/log$ dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<Flamekebab> method return sender=:1.101 -> dest=:1.479 reply_serial=2
<Flamekebab>    int32 44682
<Flamekebab> flamekebab@EchoFoxtrot:~/.cache/ubuntuone/log$
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: thats good
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> thats what its supposed to spit out
<duanedesign> Flamekebab: looks like things are improving at least :) The servers might still be a bit slow,
<Flamekebab> good good
<Flamekebab> It still lists my machine as "local machine"
<Flamekebab> it also doesn't seem to be syncing the file I tried to upload
<Flamekebab> or downloading the contacts
<Flamekebab> I wonder what it actually is doing..
<Flamekebab> at last, it sync'd my contacts
<teknico> good morning from millbank
<rachaelb> hi beuno! :)
<rachaelb> any progress on the generic errors with the phone sync?
<rachaelb> honk
<rachaelb> okey dokes... n/m
<rachaelb> have fun y'all.... byeeee
<Emry> The program seems to choke on being used to backup active files. ^^;;
<hunger> How can I share a folder with ubuntu one? Right clicking on a folder and selecting "sync on UO" does not do anything for me:-(
<hunger> Actually rightclicking on a folder and selecting "sync on UO" does still crash nautilus.
<Emry> Bugggsssesssss
<rye> d-s still segfaults for me in vm... along with evolution-data-service...
<rye> not happening on the host though
<sdk__> Heyas all.  I was trying to get into the contact sync the other day, and am still continually doing so.  While the twitter page says all issues are recolved, the one.ubuntu.com/phones say the registrations are still suspended.  Any idea when I'll be able to test this?  I'm already an Ununtu One member, and have been.
<beuno> sdk__, give this page a try: https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<sdk__> Sweet!  Thanks beuno!  Just logged in.  Thanks again.  :)
<beuno> sdk__, let me know how the sync goes!
<beuno> and don't forget to fill in a test case: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<duanedesign> rye: was helping flamekebab last night and he had some couch errors we couldnt seem to remedy. If you get a chance could you see if this is something you have seen before. http://pastebin.com/yAJDjTPq
<rye> duanedesign, it looks like the local couchdb broke, and did not want to be brought up
<rye> duanedesign, i mean desktop-couch was starting it but the latter failed to start, what was the version of the desktopcouch?
<rye> or ubuntu release?
<duanedesign> rye: it was Lucid
<duanedesign> we tried http://pastebin.com/dQjZW2Sd
<duanedesign> it was weird his U1 pref was showing <local machine>. But yet no Token in keyring or machine added to account on website.
<rye> duanedesign, hm, i believe local machine is displayed even if no token is present, but in cause of missing token it starts oauth procedure
<duanedesign> is the token access in any way connected with couch?
<rye> eh, bug #519028 is not fixed :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519028 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch replication and org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.service are NOT started on desktopcouch.records calls" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519028
<rye> duanedesign, login procedure writes server identity and paired-host info to couchdb when it receives new credentials
<duanedesign> aha
<rye> ok, my vm dc does not replicate and hangs at Looking up prefix for service 'ubuntuone'
 * VladNistor says hello
<VladNistor> I'm trying to use the Contacts sync with my N900 maemo device. Using the SyncEvolution app from their repositories and it fails with 401. I got user/pass from selecting N97 on the https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/ page
<VladNistor> the app supports funambol
<VladNistor> If I need different user/pass to login from my device it would be nice if you could tell where I can acquire one :)
<VladNistor> I also have some connection logs if you need them
<mkarnicki> VladNistor: you might find answer here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<VladNistor> thanks, but I've already been there, posted my test results as well :) I thought I'd drop by before posting on the mailing list as it was mentioned as a preffered methond of contact in the announcement email
<beuno> VladNistor, I think the N900 client has a bug
<beuno> I've seen a few N900 fail with the same error
<VladNistor> I see, that may be the case. All it says in the log is Warning: Received non-ok status 401 for command SyncHdr (outgoing MsgId=1, CmdID=0)
<VladNistor> I mean all it says related to the error :)
<beuno> VladNistor, have you filed a bug yet?
<beuno> if not, please do so with the log attached
<VladNistor> I was thinking about it, but the email said is should first drop by and tell you about it :)
<beuno> good man
<beuno> I think at this point it's easier tot rack in a bug
<VladNistor> alright, filing, thanks :)
<beuno> thanks VladNistor
<VladNistor> filed, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/+bug/558712 , let me know if you need me to provide anything else :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558712 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "N900 fails to PhoneSync with error 401" [Undecided,New]
<VladNistor> nope, thank you guyz for these wonderfull cloud services ;)
<ajmitch> beuno: what developer docs do you have at the moment for syncing contacts, etc from a webapp?
<beuno> ajmitch, so we're using funambol with the syncml protocal
<ajmitch> ok
<beuno> ajmitch, I'd guess: https://core.forge.funambol.org/servlets/ProjectProcess?pageID=CJN9Ie
<ajmitch> & syncing will cost once it's non-beta?
<beuno> yes, it will be part of the paid plan
<beuno> I see trouble ahead
<beuno> 3 clones
<ajmitch> my day job is working on a small web-based crm, so it's an interesting option to look at
<beuno> let me know id there's anything I can do to help
<ajmitch> using the file storage part of U1 could be useful too, come to think of it :)
<beuno> you also have #funambol in freenode
<ajmitch> yeah, I only really though about it this morning, thought I'd ask what'd be possible :)
<ajmitch> hm, ubuntuone down for maintenance when going to the edge url?
<beuno> ah, I think we're rolling out
<ajmitch> ok
<beuno> try again  :)
 * ajmitch should really try & follow the status pages first
 * ajmitch can almost guarantee his phone won't be supported
<beuno> ajmitch, what phone is that?
<ajmitch> something out of the dark ages
<ajmitch> motorola C139
<beuno> you tell me: https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<ajmitch> yeah, it's not listed
<ajmitch> another excuse for me to buy a new phone :)
<beuno> :)
<ajmitch> the 30-day trial will be a permanent thing?
<beuno> ajmitch, what do you mean?
<ajmitch> beuno: sorry, got called away. just curious whether the 30-day trial mentioned is just for the beta phase
<beuno> ajmitch, at this point, the plan is for phone sync to be part of the payed plan, and always give a 30 day trial for free
<beuno> your contacts will remain after the trial, you just won't be able to sync
<ajmitch> and will it include calendar/note/other data in the future also?
<jblount> Argh, help! https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/558747
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/558747)
 * jblount marks the bug as public
<beuno> jblount, we'd like to, but there are no plans at the moment
<ajmitch> beuno: thanks for your time, I'll let you do useful stuff now :)
<beuno> ajmitch, oh, I haven't been able to do that for an hour now  :)
<ajmitch> oops
<beuno> I need a break, apparently  :)
#ubuntuone 2010-04-09
<thiblahute> Hi, I am trying to make ubuntuone working since I upgraded on lucid like 1 month ago, but impossible. Here is the status, it is always like it http://pastebin.com/utw1pewf
<thiblahute> I just bought some music on ubuntu music store but can't download it :(
<beuno> thiblahute, looks like it's talking to the server
<beuno> are you on lucid?
<thiblahute> beuno: Yes, on lucid
<thiblahute> beuno: And why does it talk to the server all the time? How can I tell him to do his job, instead of chating? :P
<beuno> thiblahute, heh, do you happen to have a lot of files?
<thiblahute> beuno:On the server I don't have anything, on the computer I have a few files marked  as "synchronise with ubuntu one", but it isn't uploading anything
<beuno> thiblahute, I'd suggest you file a bug and attach the logfile in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs/syncdaemon.log
<beuno> and someone can get back to you tomorrow
<thiblahute> There is nothing in there
<thiblahute> beuno it is ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log	
<beuno> right
<beuno> so I'd file a bug anyway, it's not my area of expertise, and all the people who know are sleeping by now
<thiblahute> beuno: ok ok, will file a bug then.*
<thiblahute> *fill
<beuno> thiblahute, yeap, please mention that you bought music that you can't download
<beuno> so it can be prioritized accordingly
<thiblahute> beuno: in which package should I fill it you think?
<beuno> thiblahute, ubuntuone-client
<tritium> Hello.  Where is my Ubuntu One couchdb stored?  I cannot find it in my Ubuntu One directory, or on the web interface.
<tritium> Bug 443121 is killing me, and I'm trying to purge my bookmarks, and they keep re-appearing due to bindwood.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443121 in bindwood "With Bindwood installed, Firefox is completely unresponsive" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443121
<tritium> In other words, how do I delete my CouchDB information?
<tritium> If I remove bindwood, that still leaves my info out there somewhere in the cloud.
<kermiac> hey rye, thanks for your comment on bug 555173 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555173 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client crashes on i want to launch it." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555173
<rye> kermiac, have you seen https://code.launchpad.net/~rye/apport/ubuntuone-bugpatterns ?
<kermiac> rye: I had a quick look a while ago when you first mentioned it
<rye> kermiac, apport bugpatterns scripts "tweaked" to support old ubuntuone bugs
 * kermiac looks
<rye> kermiac, well, the bugpatterns for ubuntuone-client.xml are posted to ubuntu-bugpatterns, but that branch contains search-bugs.ubuntuone and test-local.ubuntuone that perform fix-ups for the bug reports before matching
<kermiac> rye: ooh, very nice job mate :)
<rye> kermiac, i tried to cover most /Bugs reports so that it is easier to mark duplicates...
<kermiac> rye: from my *very* quick scan it seems like you've covered most of the "known" bugs... great work!
<kermiac> rye: can you please confirm that it was decided the other day/night when we were talking with joshua-hoover that we are going to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete%20bugs%20without%20a%20response%20from%20submitter
<kermiac> I want to start clearing some of the older bugs by asking for more info
<kermiac> to see if the problem still exists
<rye> <joshuahoover> rye: so i saw the backlog of kermiac and you talking about some bug related stuff...wanted to follow up on that
<rye>  rye: as far as incomplete bugs go, i'm cool with following the standard ubuntu process if you are :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete%20bugs%20without%20a%20response%20from%20submitter
<kermiac> rye: thanks :) I'll start looking at the older bugs this weekend
<kermiac> rye: joshuahoover: I have edited the "bug workflow diagram" to reflect the changes to the workflow as we discussed. Please let me know what you think. If it is ok I will upload the .dia file to replace the current one on the wiki
<kermiac> http://mitchtowner.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/ubuntu_one_bug_workflow_edited.png
<kermiac> please feel free to comment on any changes you think are neccessary :)
 * jussi01 eyes chanserv evilly...
<duanedesign> kermiac: yes i started to get some of the older bugs out of the 'New' queue by asking if tis still an issue and requesting additional info/
<kermiac> hey duanedesign, you still around?
<duanedesign> kermiac: hello
<kermiac> just wondering if you think bug 556877 is similar to bug 522492 you commented on earlier today/tonight. I can't see anything from the latest logs & think it might be a server issue too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556877 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone not connected, it is impossible to exchange arcuivos with the application." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522492 in ubuntuone-client "online file browser times out before displaying all files" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522492
<kermiac> do you agree?
<duanedesign> i have been meaning to ask rye about the error in the exception log. I have come across a few with it.
<duanedesign> 2010-04-07 11:47:52,906 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - Download                     share:''                                       node:'00ef5379-31dc-4af0-b45b-f40c19bb6e10'   Download(fileobj_factory='<function <lambda> at 0xaaa9a3c>', share_id="''", node_id="'00ef5379-31dc-4af0-b45b-f40c19bb6e10'", server_hash="'sha1:64358335c2965d7c36c0d6373e6b8014b924492f'") failure INTERNAL_ERROR
 * rye does not like INTERNAL_ERROR, is there anything else before that?
<duanedesign> rye: was there a bug for webUI only showing part of a large list of files?
<rye> duanedesign, yes
<rye> bug #522492 i believe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522492 in ubuntuone-client "online file browser times out before displaying all files" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522492
<rye> duanedesign, erm, that's the bug you commented
<kermiac> so should i re-assign 556877 to server & make it a dupe of that one? both OP's have the same issue with not all files showing in webui
<kermiac> or just re-assign to server as I can't tell from the info provided if they are *identical* issues
<duanedesign> kermiac: i am not sure 556687
<rye> kermiac, hm, 522492 looks older, so i believe the 556877 is a duplicate. The reason is the same.
<rye> and as beuno said, we are throwing that ui out...
<rye> cool, i am not allowed to see bug 556687 :-/
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/556687)
<kermiac> rye: when marking dupes I usually make the report with the most info the master
<rye> kermiac, hm, makes sense..
<kermiac> rye: was it just a timeout issue that you can't see 556687? or something else?
<rye> kermiac, "Not allowed here"
<kermiac> rye: you should really apply for bugcontrol membership mate - you've done more than enough work to make it in easily :)
<kermiac> it would allow you to see private bugs too
<duanedesign> i am not positive 55687[7] is a dupe of 52249[2]
<kermiac> duanedesign: neither am I, but it looks like a server issue, right?
<rye> kermiac, erm, i am member of bugcontrol...
<rye> hm
<rye>  "You are an indirect member of this team"
<kermiac> rye: oh, i fogot heh... no idea why you're "not allowed here" for 55687 then
 * duanedesign needs get bugcontrol membership
<rye> kermiac, are you a direct member of ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<kermiac> rye: yup
<kermiac> duanedesign: yeah, you should really apply. I'd +1 you :)
<rye> "Only members of the Ubuntu Bug Control, direct or indirect, can view private bug reports."... http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net/msg00008.html
<rye> well, i feel a bug :)
<kermiac> rye: yeah, seems very strange. although 556687 isn't private... I don't know why LP isn't allowing you to see it. are you subscribed to U1 bugmail?
<rye> kermiac, yup
<kermiac> ok, scratch that idea then
<rye> kermiac, but no bug #556687 in my mail as well, hmm
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/556687)
<kermiac> rye: I don't see you in the "also notified" section of the bug report
<kermiac> I'll subscribe you... that should give you access
<rye> kermiac, thanks, I would really like to see why I am not given access as an indirect member... something may be wrong as this is not the first time I can't read Ubuntu One bug reports...
<kermiac> rye: try now. i just subscribed you
<rye> kermiac, https://launchpad.net/bugs/556687 - right ?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/556687)
<kermiac> yup
<rye> " Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page."
<rye> hmmm
<kermiac> hmmm... maybe try a direct link?
<kermiac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/556877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556877 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone not connected, it is impossible to exchange arcuivos with the application." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kermiac> rye ^^
<rye> hmmmm
<Brot1> hello
<kermiac> any luck with using the direct link? I'm not sure that it would make a difference though
<rye> kermiac, "sometimes MYILES folder does not appear" - that is known, it is also time-out and broken js handling (whichever happens first)
<rye> kermiac, and yes, I can read this bug now,
<kermiac> :)
<rye> kermiac, however i am now in a post-bug-against-launchpad bug mode
<rye> or just ask @ #launchpad...
<kermiac> rye: I'd ping someone in #launchpad first, but if there's no response just file a bug against launchpad. might be a good idea to show the above examples too
<rye> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/556877 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556877 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone not connected, it is impossible to exchange arcuivos with the application." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rye> or
<rye> 556687 ?
<rye> kermiac, ^
<kermiac> I'd just say that you can't access https://launchpad.net/bugs/556687 , but you can access https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/556877
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/556687)
<kermiac> rye: sounds like a redirection issue on LP - but that's just a guess
<rye> "556687" <> "556877"
<rye> kermiac, ^
<kermiac> notice the second link has +source/ubuntyone-client whereas 1st link doesn;t
<kermiac> using the first link, LP has to do some redirection magic to end up at the second link
<kermiac> ahh... I can't access https://launchpad.net/bugs/556687 now either :/
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/556687)
<rye> kermiac, these numbers are different, we were talking about 3 bugs :)
 * kermiac needs sleep
<kermiac> not seeing straight, sorry rye
<rye> kermiac, i mean was the bug #556877 the one that was discussed with duanedesign about bug #522492
<rye> ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556877 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone not connected, it is impossible to exchange arcuivos with the application." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522492 in ubuntuone-servers "online file browser times out before displaying all files" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522492
<kermiac> rye: yes, 556877 was the one
<rye> kermiac, ok, then i believe that no, the bug report is not completely web-ui related
<kermiac> rye: do you mind taking a look when you get time & seeing if you can get to the bottom of it pls? I'm getting nowhere fast with the poor OP :( seems like it was working then it's not, then it is, etc, etc
<kermiac> anyway, I've got to go get some sleep before I fall asleep here... good night & thanks for your help rye & duanedesign :)
<rye> kermiac, ok, i will get to it once I test that removing two lines of code fixes /notes/ oopsing :)
<rye> kermiac_, good night!
<duanedesign> rye: do you remember the bug that we were talking about awhile back that 'rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/trash/N' fixed
<duanedesign> it had the 'waiting till we know the true value of' right before AQ hangs and the node_id="'None'
<rye> duanedesign, yes, marker... let me recall that...
<rye> ok, submitted the patch for /notes/ that will prevent whole UI from oopsing in case converter failed at one. Notes will oops individually
<rye> duanedesign, https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/lr-clean-trash
<rye> duanedesign, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/517361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517361 in ubuntuone-client "syncdaemon hung in WORKING_ON_METADATA_WITH_CONTQ" [Medium,Fix released]
<duanedesign> rye: thank you!
 * achiang is trying to purchase music in ubuntu one store via rhythmbox, but getting an error message saying "download unavailable"
<achiang> any hints on where to start debugging?
<achiang> Prefs->Ubuntu One Preferences says "sync in progress"
<achiang> so i guess it knows i'm signed in somehow
<achiang> and the laptop i'm on is authorized on my account
<achiang> hm, desktopcouch just died
<duanedesign> achiang: have you purchased the song yet?
<achiang> duanedesign: no, but now i think the problem is that the store thinks i'm based in the UK (although I'm not. i'm in the US)
<rye> achiang, what's your IP address?
<achiang> 209.6.3.210
 * rye hates GeoIP
<achiang> i think it's correct most of the time but... is there a way to correlate a credit card # with a country?
<achiang> maybe visa/mastercard/amex reserve blocks of numbers for geographies
<achiang> that might be a way to double-check against geoip
 * achiang is blindly speculating, obviously
<rye> achiang, based on maxmind db you are in US
<rye> achiang, so, basically US store thinks you are in UK because there are several connections to the musicstore possible, ubuntuone.com is accessed via UK link, but musicstore is accessed via US link.
<achiang> rye: ok, thanks for the explanation. is that a known issue?
<rye> achiang, yes, although i don't remember seeing a bug report. It is Canonical-specific issue to be precise :)
<achiang> rye: hard to eat the dogfood when the dog runs away. ;)
<Emry> O.o I am consistently getting strange behavior from the syncing process.  I just discovered that several potentially important files (that are luckilly located elsewhere too) have been reverted to older versions. ^^;;
<rockstar> statik, ping
<rockstar> honk
<Emry> :P I need to learn how to read the logs.
<rye> Emry, could you please pastebin ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ? It does not seem nice
<rye> rockstar, hi!
<rockstar> rye, hi.  I haven't seen aq here at all this week, and I was hoping to get my music soon.
<rockstar> (If this keeps up, I'll have to go back to piracy.  The horror!)
<rockstar> rye, is there someone else I can talk to?
<rye> rockstar, the issue is that currently there is an ongoing work on daemon that downloads music to the storage
<rye> statik, ^
<rockstar> rye, yeah, apparently your vendor thinks it's kosher to return HTTP 200 on error.  :)
<Emry> rye, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/411635/  ^^
<Emry> rye: I may need to rethink my use of the program.  It also chokes big time if you make several changes to a file over a short period. :P
<rye> rmcbride, do you have the filename that was reverted ?
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: hi. what port do you think we should use for the test couchdb server?
<adiroiban> i agree that we should choose another port... but I don't know which one
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, any port not used by any other server
<rodrigo_> it's hard to know
<rodrigo_> isn't there any tool to get a free port from the command line?
<adiroiban> I don't know
<adiroiban> 5985 should be ok
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: what do you say?
<rye> Hm, it looks like my fix for blank notes made it into the server.
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: I don't think there is no other safe way of doing that... since the command line can return a port, but it will not bind it
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yeah, let's do 5985
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, or maybe shouldn't we try different ports if spawning couchdb fails?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, I'll merge your branch as it is now though, but please have some thought about dealing with a busy port
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: sure. I am working at refactoring the tests so that they will cover all API calls
<adiroiban> and that will need some specific server for testing HTTP auth and OAUTh and replication
<adiroiban> I was thinking of creating an external script that can deal with the creation/starting of couchdb server
<adiroiban> and that script will handle the port numbers
<adiroiban> otherwise the makefile will be hard to read
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, ok, so leave that branch, I'll merge it so you can continue working on that, won't block your branch anymore
<rachaelb> hi beuno :)
<rachaelb> just wanted to say thanks... my blackberry 9700 now syncs again
<rachaelb> thanks for sorting the problem out
<rachaelb> i think you can mark it as "fixed" on launchpad
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: ok. thanks. I also need to find a way for starting a testing desktopcouch instance. I will open new bugs for each issue
<beuno> hito_jp, i!
<beuno> hi
<beuno> let be back up
<beuno> rachaelb, hi!
<rachaelb> hi beuno
<beuno> yes, I was looking for you  :)
<rachaelb> was just saying thanks
<beuno> you're welcome
<rachaelb> started working again in the wee hours this morning
<beuno> if you have the bug # handy and would like to mark it as fixed released, that would be great
<beuno> yeah, we rolle out the fix yesterday evening
<rachaelb> i dont have it to hand, but i'll go to launchpad later and dothat for you
<rachaelb> thanks again..... you're my fav coder at the moment :-D
<rachaelb> bye
<beuno> \o/
<beuno> I didn't even fix it, thisfred did
<beuno> but I like the glory
<thisfred> beuno was instrumental in terrorizing me into fixing it ;)
<thisfred> and by terrorizing I mean asking very nicely, but that doesn't sound as good
<rye> will go download some fresh air...
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, ok, merged to git master
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: thanks. Now I have this test which fails with segfault http://paste.ubuntu.com/411652/
<adiroiban> I'm still reading about how to use gobject library
<adiroiban> is there something wrong in the way I wrote that test?
<adiroiban> if I'm not calling g_object_unref(dbinfo), everhing is ok... but I guess the memory is not freed
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: looking at the couchdb-glib code I can see that new objects are created using g_slice_new and not g_object_new
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: or the CouchdbDatabaseInfo object should not be a GObject?
<vds> PaulGit: ping
<PaulGit> vds: pong
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, well, they are just structs, so they are just registered as GTypes, but created as structs
<vds> PaulGit: hello! for what I'm seeing here it looks like the contact is actually been sent twice and merged by the server, but you're sure on both the iPhone and TB you have the contact only once, right?
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: ok. so they should be structs
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: I was confused by this line " * Create a new @CouchdbDatabaseInfo object, which is used to store information"
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yeah, not sure what to use there instead of 'object'
<PaulGit> vds: Pretty sure as I totally cleared down the contacts on my iPhone and in Thunderbird so I was starting from a clean sheet.  I then added the contact once and synced.
<adiroiban> maybe the comment should say "Create a new @CouchdbDatabaseInfo struct"
<adiroiban> otherwise people like me might thing this is a Gobject
<vds> PaulGit: I see the same contact sent twice with same data but of course two different ids
<vds> PaulGit: which is pretty strange
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: the problem is that there are also functions like "const char *couchdb_document_info_get_docid (CouchdbDocumentInfo *doc_info)", which are similar to gobject methods
<vds> PaulGit: so you have one contact, you sync, on the web ui you see just one contact
<PaulGit> vds: Well if it is being sent to you then it has to be an issue with the clients (both iPhone and Thunderbird).
<PaulGit> vds: Web UI only shows one yes
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yeah, they should be seen as objects, although they are not, yeah
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: and in this case, it is hard to bind them to Vala
<vds> PaulGit: after the first sync how many contacts you have on your iPhone?
<vds> just one? I guess
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, ah
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, we might want to convert them to GObject's then
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, so, the vala bindings generator doesn't know about GType's
<PaulGit> vds: If I start with no contacts on TB, no contacts on iPhone.  Add contact to TB, sync to U1.  U1 Web UI shows 1 contact.  Sync to iPhone, iPhone shows 2 contacts.   The same happens in reverse too.
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: vala knows about structs, but I don't know that I can attack a method to a struct
<rodrigo_> hmm, ok
<vds> PaulGit: ok, thanks again! I'll keep investigating.
<iamfuzz> is the music store "down"?  Just mad emy first purchase and it has remained stuck on "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage"
<PaulGit> vds: OK, Let me know if you want me to run any tests.
<vds> PaulGit: sure
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: let me see if I can hook this up in Vala
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, ok, if not, we can change them to be GObject's, shouldn't break the API, only the ABI
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: so Session and Document are the only GObject in couchdb-glib api?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yes, iirc
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, Credentials is also a GObject
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: in Vala I can bind structs, but it looks like the memory allocated using g_slice_new but be freed using g_slice_free
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, and it's not?
 * rodrigo_ looks
<adiroiban> I tried dealocating it using g_free and I got a segfault
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, ah, right, you need to call _unref
<adiroiban> since Vala is handling the memory allocation, by default it will use g_free
<rodrigo_> couchdb_database_info_unref
<rodrigo_> ah, bad then
<adiroiban> but maybe I'm not doing something right in the bindings
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, is it allocating it with g_new0(), or it calls the _new function for the struct?
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: it calls the _new functio for the struct
<adiroiban> but is using g_object_unref
<adiroiban> to dealocate the memory
<tritium> Can anyone please tell me how to delete my couchDB?  It's not visible to the user from the Ubuntu One directory, or from the web interface.
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, oh, bad
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, although I'm thinking changing them to be GObject's breaks the ABI, not that it is a problem, because only evolution-couchdb uses it
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: hm... I still need to look at how Vala works
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, but if you can find an easy solution, let's go that way for now, and change the objects to be real GObject's for next cycle
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, ok, let me know what you find out
<adiroiban> since there should be a way for calling the _unref function
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yes
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, vala doesn't know how it was allocated in the _new function
<tritium> Bug 443121 is a nightmare.  I want to stop using bindwood, and delete the couchDB that holds my user data.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443121 in bindwood "With Bindwood installed, Firefox is completely unresponsive" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443121
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: problem is fixed and _unref is called
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, cool, so what was it?
<corax> has n e one got Ubuntu One working in Lucid Lynx(Beta) ?
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: my fault. somehow my make process did not pick up the changes in the vapi file
<rodrigo_> ah
<corax> honk
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: g_slice_free is not setting the pointer to NULL after freing the memory>
<tritium> corax: be careful with it.  I'm concerned about privacy.  There appears to be no answer on how to control your couchDB.
<corax> oh ok...thanx.
<corax> I'm only interesting in filesync.
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: I have this test for couchdb_session_get_database_info, http://paste.ubuntu.com/411673/
<corax> *interested
<rodrigo_> tritium, you can remove your couchdb databases opening ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html on your web browser
<rodrigo_> corax, yes, it works on lucid
<tritium> rodrigo_: thank you
<corax> *sniff* ...not on my lucid :-(
<corax> (account information doesn't appear in my Ubuntu-One preferences ...when I log on via the preferences box....no computers are display in the computer-list, for me to check on)
<tritium> rodrigo_: I very much appreciate that information.  Thank you again.
<rodrigo_> tritium, you're welcome
<corax> *sniff*
<corax> :-)
<opptic> Is there any open interface for ubuntu one, for exampel if someone were intrested in making some android application for notes?
<opptic> Or in general, is there any plans for android?
<mkarnicki> opptic: see TomDroid
<mkarnicki> opptic: see http://tinyurl.com/AndroidU1
<mkarnicki> opptic: see CouchDB: OAuth signed http requests
<opptic> ahh nice :)
<opptic> thanks mkarnicki
<Technoviking> where can I get a copy of ubuntuone-couchdb-query python script. the wiki page does not have the attachment
<duanedesign> Technoviking: i think i have one
<duanedesign> Technoviking:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/U1/
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: that is your project. TomDroid?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: no mate. and I think TomDroid is in a *very* slow development.
<mkarnicki> if it was mine, i'd push it much faster.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: my project is http://tinyurl.com/AndroidU1
<mkarnicki> or, should I say, proposal.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: I see. Sorry i got them confused/combined :P
<mkarnicki> TomDroid can only 'sync' with SD storage.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: no problem :)
<mkarnicki> opptic: my pleasure to help.
<opptic> mkarnicki: ahh, you are the one that submited the GSoC proposal :)
 * mkarnicki it is! ^ ^
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: would you want to add your project to the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/ThirdPartyProjects
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: i'll have a look
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: or be comftorable with me adding it to the wiki page.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: just a page I made to provide a place where people who are working on U! projects to find each other, share, and collaborate
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hmm. i think it might be a good idea, but just to let you know, aquarius wants to create an lp project in the name of U1 team, to make it a little 'official'
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: sure then! :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: if so, that's a great idea
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: great!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: i can do it if you like, or you can do it if you wish :)
<duanedesign> I am steeping out o go eat lunch so if you have time go for it
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: i'll be going in few minutes for a while
<duanedesign> lol :)
<mkarnicki> hah ^ ^ ok then, we'll see who'll be faster
<duanedesign> sounds good
<mkarnicki> anyhow, you have the tinyurl if u need it :) thanks!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: good idea with that site. bon apetit! and see you soon
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: if you come across anyone else working on something might mention the wiki page.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: will do! (already have Yasumoto in mind)
<mkarnicki> bye for now!
<opptic> I was kind of excited of Ubuntu One, even thinking of contributing to U1-androind app. But then I read it wasn't open source.
<opptic> And there seams to be no plans for it either. If so, I can not see any future for UbuntuOne!
<opptic> Someday there will probably a "free" cloud provider where you only would pay for the acutal hardware hosting it would require. Not driven by a for-profit company.
<jblount> opptic: Hi! I like open source stuff too!
<jblount> opptic: One cool piece of open source software is the Ubuntu One client, it's GPL v3: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<jblount> In fact, it seems like there are quite a few things under the Ubuntu One umbrella that are open source (just two projects are currently marked "Proprietary"): https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<opptic> jblount: Yea, there seams to be a lot of open source stuff around the service. But the service provider software, the server of the service is not.
<opptic> Now, unless that is free, it all other projects seams in vein.
<opptic> Why would one produce software/clients for a service that is proprietary?
<opptic> That would only be helping the company in to a more dominant position.
<jblount> opptic: Part of the niceness is that the protocol is open, so in a similar way to email or other services that can have lots of different vendors, you could totally build a competing solution :)
<jblount> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<opptic> Now that is an intresting idé :)
<jblount> In fact, if anyone is intersted, I'm pretty sure they would have a lot of help from the Ubuntu One team. statik mentioned before that he would like to help build a open server that uses the storage protocol.
<duanedesign> they recently did recently split out the AWS
<duanedesign> S3 emulator that we use for testing and contribute it as a branch to
<duanedesign> the txAWS project
<jblount> duanedesign: Good point.
<opptic> OK, for a second there I didn't see any future. I need to have a look at these 2 things.
<jblount> duanedesign: Congratulations on your new found super-hero bug powers too :)
<jblount> opptic: You might still be right, the Sex Pistols said the same thing :)
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Not meaning to be a troll, but ... your password policy *sucks*.
<beuno> rapha, I agree
<rapha> cool :-)
<rapha> i already use passwords that are reasonably secure and can never remember the one for U1 because it always has to be a bit different from the pattern i've developed for myself
<opptic> jblount: I still don't think Ubuntu One is the way to go. But here might not be the best place to talk about it.
<bac> hey i bought an album 3-4 hours ago from the U1 music store and only half the tracks downloaded.  anyway to tell what's going on?
<jblount> opptic: Ok, no worries.
<bac> jdobrien: ^^^  -- who is the music store expert?
<duanedesign> bac: are they in your online storage. They just have not DL to your computer
 * bac looks
<duanedesign> jdobrien: thank you. I didnt see the acceptance email till you said that :) Been eating lunch
<duanedesign> jdobrien: its been a good week. I made Forum Staff as well. Super proud of that.
<bac> duanedesign: they are not in my online storage
<duanedesign> bac ok
<duanedesign> bac: give me just a second to get situated. Just got back from lunch
<duanedesign> bac: do the songs have an apostrophe in the name?
<bac> no
<bac> duanedesign: the missing ones are still marked "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage"
<duanedesign> and you dont see the songs at at one.ubuntu.com/files, under User Defined Folders > Purcased from Ubuntu One
<bac> duanedesign: nope.  they are not there.
<bac> duanedesign: 7 tracks of the album transferred but 4 did not
<duanedesign> bac: ok then I think this is an issue for.....uh oh i dont see him
<bac> duanedesign: who?
<duanedesign> hmm. rye :) this user has songs that he purchased but they are not showing up at at one.ubuntu.com/files
<duanedesign> bac: normally i would of guessed aquarius.  But rye might know better. It doesnt appear to be a syncdaemon problem
<duanedesign> if you saw them in your online storage, just not on your computer than it would be an issue with syncdaemon. This is likely a server bug which causes some songs to get "stuck"
<bac> oh, was i supposed to say "honk"
<rye> bac, could you please check whether the files are available in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ in User Desitgnated Folders ?
<bac> rye: they are not
<rye> checking on the status of downloaddaemon...
<bac> rye: the purchase was today at 14:45UTC, almost six hours ago
<alecu> bac, can you please tell me the album's name?
<rye> alecu, thanks!
<bac> alecu: the first days of spring.  i have the order number too...
<alecu> bac, the album name should be enough. thanks! I'm looking in the server logs.
<rapha> WOOOT?! The Music I can buy through U1 is Mp3?!?! Not Ogg?!
<beuno> rapha, yes, that is the only format the studios allow them
<beuno> and
<beuno> the only format that works in portable music players
<beuno> (in general)
<rapha> :-(
<soren> ajmitch: Is it a landline?
<soren> ajmitch: Wow... I was scrolled /way/ up.
<rapha> woah! there's miles davis in there!
<rapha> looks like .99€ is the cheapest any song gets
<ajmitch> soren: like a few days? :)
<duanedesign> rapha: i have seen some for $0.77
<rapha> duanedesign: but that's US$ then - for me it's €s
<rapha> hmmm ... looks like it don't work though :-/ - just bought the album "Son de Andalucía" by Andrés Segovia but all the files are just showing "Queued" forever
<soren> ajmitch: No, actually exactly 24 hours. :)
<soren> ajmitch: I was responding to: 21:02  * ajmitch can almost guarantee his phone won't be supported
<soren> I purchased a few songs yesterday that still have not synced to my Ubuntu One storage.
<bac> soren: rye and alecu seem to be the guys to talk to about that
<duanedesign> soren: can you see the files at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ in User Desitgnated Folders
<soren> duanedesign: Nope. Most of the album has been transferred, but there's still two missing.
<soren> two songs, that is.
<soren> Having to wait at all is a bit annoying. Having to wait 27 hours.. Too much :)
<alecu> soren, sorry. There's a bug in the server code that downloads songs, and we are working on it.
<duanedesign> soren: yeah bac is right. rye or alecu will probably have to help you. I am only good with syncdaemon problems
<soren> alecu: Ok. As long as it's known, I'm happy. Thanks. :)
<rapha> hmmm
<rapha> can't they make OGG + FLAC available for artists that are not sold by the bigger labels?
<rapha> heh ... i just clicked the 7digital link from my music store recipe and it just returned a 404
<rapha> alecu: quite a lot of the ppl I tell about the new Music Shop in Ubuntu just shrug and tell me they won't stop pirating unless there's lossless FLAC available
<alecu> rapha, where do you live? :-)
<rapha> In Germany alecu ... but the people I talked to so far were also from Sweden, the U.K. and the U.S.
<alecu> rapha, right.
<rapha> ?
<alecu> rapha, well, it's up to the each label the selection of formats that they make their albums available on.
<rapha> alecu: so you make contracts with different labels/suppliers on a per-country base?
<alecu> rapha, if they choose to go only with mp3, we cannot re-encode in any other format.
<rapha> well yeah, it'd be hard to go from lossy to lossless :P
<alecu> rapha, our supplier right now is 7digital, and the labels provide 7d with the files.
<rapha> alecu: so if I understand you correctly, Ubuntu One doesn't put any restrictions on the formats available? Do you know of any countries where FLACs are available by one supplier or another?
<alecu> rapha, no, I don't have details on that.
<alecu> rapha, but labels surely go for the easier route, and because of compatibility that's mp3 right now.
<rapha> m-mm, k
<rapha> well, there would surely be a market for a supplier that can boast "audiophile" lossless downloads
<rapha> and since it appears like Ubuntu is "doing the right thing" i'm gonna shut up now :-)
#ubuntuone 2010-04-10
<LaserJock> how do I keep a desktopcouch DB out of Ubuntu One?
<haavaros> Hi every1! I'm trying to publish a jpg on one.ubuntu.com, but I can't get it to work ... Is it not possible to share jpgs?
<tritium> So, if I delete ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/bookmarks.couch on my local machine, let's say, how do I know if the data is deleted from my Ubuntu One account as well?
<LaserJock> any desktopcouch experts around?
<LaserJock> I'm having trouble with being unable to re-add a record
<tritium> Hi, LaserJock!
<LaserJock> tritium: good grief, long time dude
<tritium> No kidding!
<tritium> How are you?
<LaserJock> pretty good
<LaserJock> doing some late night hacking
<LaserJock> and working on my CV for a job app
<tritium> Excellent.
<LaserJock> how about you?
<LaserJock> still in NM?
<tritium> I'm trying to figure out how to delete couch databases from Ubuntu One.  I know how to delete them locally from ~/.local/share/desktop-couch.
<tritium> Yes, I'm still here.  Where are you?
<LaserJock> Boston
<tritium> Wow, really?
<LaserJock> yeah, working for the air force
<tritium> Oh, congrats!
<LaserJock> the entire lab will be moving to Kirtland in about 1 year
<LaserJock> but unfortunately I don't think I'm moving with it
<tritium> No kidding?  That's too bad.  You'd be here in NM also.
<LaserJock> it wouldn't be bad
<tritium> If you end up coming, let me know.
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure I'm long-term air force material
<LaserJock> I think I'm too much of an academic
<tritium> I understand.
<LaserJock> man, it is really stinking hard to get rid of data in desktopcouch
<LaserJock> I keep deleting/compacting DBs using the web interface
<LaserJock> and they keep popping back up
<tritium> Yes, I'm trying to do the same thing.  The bug with bindwood is annoying me, so I've been trying to delete my bookmarks, and it occurred to me that there may be a privacy concern here.
<tritium> I see no way to delete your data from "the cloud."  Your couch DBs are not visible from your Ubuntu One directory, or the web interface.
<LaserJock> it's difficult to know where it goes
<LaserJock> I'm just playing around with an app
<LaserJock> but I think my test DB is in Ubuntu One somewhere
<tritium> That's disturbing.
<LaserJock> especially since I don't use Ubuntu One, yeah
<tritium> Ah, wow.
<tritium> And answers are hard to come by.
<LaserJock> I found how to exclude a particular DB I think
<LaserJock> but that'd be sort of after-the-fact-lets-not-do-that-anymore
<l0de> The l0de radio hour is now online! stream up at www.klulz.com , call in live at 914 502 2625! Tonight's Episode: THE DOWNTOWN MOTOWN SHOWDOWN AND THROWDOWN SO BRING YA HOW DOWN NIGGA U BOUT TO GET CLOWNED
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<kermiac> hi duanedesign, congrats on your bugcontrol membership :)
<duanedesign> thank you kermiac
<duanedesign> kermiac: i was pretty excited about it. Its been a good week.
<duanedesign> kermiac: i made forum staff this week too :)
<kermiac> duanedesign: awesome, sounds like a great week for you :) I added a +1 to your control application but you had already been approved hehe
<duanedesign> kermiac: i appreciatte it regardless
<kermiac> np duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> the ubuntu one phone sync seems to be popular I have seen it mentioned in several different places/
<kermiac> yup, lots of ppl are talking aboutit :)
<kermiac> it's all kinds of awesome... another killer feature for Ubuntu :)
<kermiac> hey duanedesign, if you've got time can you have a look at http://mitchtowner.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/ubuntu_one_bug_workflow_edited.png
<kermiac> I edited the bug workflow diagram to reflect the changes we agreed to relating to old bugs - just need someone to make sure it makes sense... I haven't used dia before
 * duanedesign looking
<duanedesign> kermiac: some of the type went a little weird. Probably when you .png'ed dit
<duanedesign> but other thatn that, looks great
<kermiac> duanedesign: yeah, it's not like that in the .dia file :)
 * duanedesign needs to become familiar  with the different teams
<duanedesign> kermiac: I need to become familiar with assigning the different teams
<kermiac> duanedesign: yeah, me too.... I haven't seen that documented anywhere though
<kermiac> might be something to ping rye or joshuahoover about. If it is documented somewhere, one or both of them would know :)
<duanedesign> kermiac:
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs/WorkFlow#Assignment
<duanedesign> ugh i got some lag
 * kermiac looks
<duanedesign> afk for a bit. need to go get some coffee
<kermiac> thx for pointing that out to me duanedesign, I must have skipped past that section
<kermiac> rye, joshuahoover, duanedesign: updated bug workflow diagram & png added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs/WorkFlow
<rapha> So when I bought an album yesterday and today half of it was in my Ubuntu One account, should I just wait for the rest to arrive as well, or did anything go wrong?
<duanedesign> rapha: hello
<duanedesign> rapha: do you see the music bought in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ in User Desitgnated Folders
<rapha> duanedesign: no, not all of it. about half of the album shows up there.
<duanedesign> ok
<rapha> And it's "User Defined Folders", duanedesign, not "Designated" (for me at least, dunno what it's supposed to say)
<rapha> duanedesign: I just see under "My Downloads" it says "There was a problem completing the download" for three files.
<rapha> duanedesign: but when I click "Try downloading again", nothing happens
<rapha> (I realize this is all Beta, just wanna make sure it's tracked)
<duanedesign> rapha: OK, there is a bug in the server code that downloads songs. The developers are aware of the  problem and trying to fix it.
<rapha> ah, perfect, thanks!
<duanedesign> rapha: no you definetly did the right thing by coming here and mentioning it
<rapha> :-)
<duanedesign> it looks like this came up starting yesterday aftternoon.
<rapha> People like me might be tolerant of stuff like this, but I realize that when 10.04 is out and I have my girlfriend try this and it fails, she's not gonna look at it again anymore.
<duanedesign> rapha: If you notice no change by Monday. I know that is awhile to wait, come back here and the whole team will be here.
<rapha> Nah that's okay ... it only should work by the time 10.04 is released (April 28th, iirr)
<duanedesign> rapha: you are so right
<rapha> Normally it is my opinion that one shouldn't demand anything from Free Software, but this isn't exactly free, is it :]
<duanedesign> like you said a lot of people are only going to trry once
<rapha> yeah
<duanedesign> i hope they get the phone sync working well too. That will be nice to be able to sync contacts from your phone
<rapha> would be sad - since this is an absolute KILLER feature. I've seen what iTunes looks like on Windows or a Mac, and it's anything but pretty and the interface is cluttered on end. This, in contrast, has all the beauty and simplicity of Ubuntu while offering the same core functionality.
<rapha> Phone syncing?!?! You're kidding me? BUILT-IN?
<duanedesign> they have quite a few phone models they are supporting too
<rapha> Is there a list anywhere?
<duanedesign> rapha: yep. you can alpha test it if you like.....let me find the link
<duanedesign> rapha: https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<rapha> i would love to, but my phone thought it was a bird and flew out of a 4th story window - waiting for the replacement to arrive
<duanedesign> rapha: [b]euno is the developer on that if you get a chance to try it
<rapha> Yay! They got it! Nokia E71 was right there in the list.
<rapha> good to know
<duanedesign> rapha: yeah mine is not working right now either
<duanedesign> rapha: i went to AT&T to get a new one. I was excited because they now have an Android phone. But apparrently it has a lock on it so you can only install certain apps
<rapha> woah my gf's phone is also in the list ... and that one is working. do you know if I can create a ubuntuOne account for her even though she's still got Ubuntu 9.10 installed?
<duanedesign> rapha: yes
<rapha> duanedesign: maybe there's some way to jailbreak it?
<duanedesign> rapha: good idea i will look
 * rapha is curious to see if this phone thing will work in Germany as well
<duanedesign> rapha: when I had an iphone I jailbroke it and I loved it
<rapha> stupid capitalism with all their lock-in orgies
<duanedesign> rapha: +!
<duanedesign> +1
<rapha> :-]
<dancallo> I installed URN 9.10 on my Acer netbook, but my UbuntuOne app will not connect. Any help?
<dancallo> UNR not URN
<duanedesign> the whole point of Android is the freedom.
<rapha> was supposed to be, at least...
<rapha> my uncle has the new nokia maemo phone ... that thing rocks - you have a fully working terminal right out of the box!
<duanedesign> dancallo: what version of Ubuntu One do you have?    dpkg -l ubuntuone-client    will tell you
<dancallo> one moment
<duanedesign> rapha: nice
<Emry> What is the channel name for the music store? :)
<dancallo> version 1.0.3-ubuntu1
<duanedesign> Emry: #u1msbeta
<Emry> Thanks
<dancallo> duanedesign: version 1.0.3-ubuntu1
<duanedesign> dancallo: ok. Can you see if you have anything in the file.   ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<dancallo> ok
<duanedesign> dancallo: if there is anything in there you can paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com then post the address here
<dancallo> can't seem to get to that directory
<duanedesign> dancallo: you will have to do ctrl-h to see the .cache folder. Also you can do this command from the Terminal.  gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<dancallo> duanedesign: nothing in that log file.
<rapha> oh that password policy of U1 drives me nuts
<duanedesign> dancallo: ok then can you paste the following at paste.ubuntu.com.   ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<dancallo> ok
<dancallo> duanedesign: ok, I pasted that string in the paste.ubuntuone.com. What does that do for me?
<duanedesign> sorry i should of been more clear
<duanedesign> dancallo: in a Terminal run:  gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<dancallo> k
<duanedesign> dancallo: then you will copy and paste the contents of that file into paste.ubuntu.com
<dancallo> duanedesign: you meant the contents of that log file not the string?
<dancallo> got it.
<duanedesign> after you hit the paste button it will generate an address like paste.ubuntu.com/ehi7cvg. post that here
<dancallo> got it
<duanedesign> dancallo: can you post the address here?
<dancallo> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/412134/
<duanedesign> aha :)
<duanedesign> dancallo: it looks like its waiting on you a 'connect' signal
<duanedesign> dancallo: do you have the applet in your top panel?
<dancallo> yes, sorry I was away for a few.
<dancallo> There is a red X on it
<dancallo> When I left click and select Connect, nothing happens
<duanedesign> dancallo: ok in a Terminal run:
<duanedesign> sudo killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<dancallo> k
<duanedesign> then run:
<duanedesign> /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<dancallo> is there a way to cut and paste this into the terminal? Ctrl C and Ctrl V?
<duanedesign> yes you can Ctrl-C  depending on your clien
<duanedesign> chat client*
<duanedesign> but to paste into Terminal you will R-click
<duanedesign> and select Paste
<dancallo> k
<dancallo> one moment
<dancallo> duanedesign: X-terminal working
<dancallo> nothing resulting yet
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> open Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> Applications > Internet > Ubuntu One
<dancallo> working
<duanedesign> and click on the applet and hit connect
<duanedesign> maybe put a small file in the Ubuntu one folder to see if it uploads to https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<dancallo> duanedesign: I'm running UNR-9.10 so there is no Applications > Internet > Ubuntu One, but I have Ubuntu One app lin Internet and double clicked on it. It has a red X on it at the top of the screen
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> you should now have a folder in your HOME directory called ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<dancallo> checking
<duanedesign> if you could post that at paste.ubuntu.com
<rapha> duanedesign: too bad, my gf doesn't have a dataplan ... but the instructions for setting it up were spot-on, tailored to that exact phone model - very impressive!
<dancallo> duanedesign: don't see that log file
<rapha> duanedesign: the only problem that she might have had if she had tried to set it up herself would be that the instructions are only available in English which she doesn't speak
<dancallo> the X-terminal never resolved anything
<dancallo> duanedesign: I found that file. Did you want me to paste its contents at paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> dancallo: yes please
<dancallo> working
<dancallo> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/412141/
<dancallo> duanedesign: been able to figure anything out based on te log file?
<topyli> re user-specified folders sync. let's say i sync ~/Documents and ~/Pictures on machine A. these will sync to ~/Documents and ~/Pictures on machine B?
<dancallo> duanedesign: I was able to get UbuntuOne to connect. The problem was OpenID login.
<dancallo> duanedesign: thank you for all your help.
<topyli> on dropbox, and ubuntuone so far, the best option has been to throw everything in ~/Dropbox or ~/Ubuntu One, and symlink ~/Ubuntu One/Documents to ~/Documents. this is not needed anymore?
<duanedesign> topyli: that is a good question
<topyli> duanedesign, i've fought dropbox and learned :)
<duanedesign> topyli: I am starting up my other computer to see where my UDF are
<topyli> duanedesign, thanks, will be a big help as i plan
 * guntbert wonders if the topic is meant literally
<guntbert> honk
<guntbert> how do I restart a crashed u1 client (preferably from CLI) ?
<topyli> gah. i can't figure out how to add my computer to ubuntu one. i have an account, i run the client, i click "manage account", i select "view computers in this account", and there are none
<topyli> i can't find an option to add one anywhere
<topyli> honk :)
<duanedesign> hello topyli
<topyli> ohai duanedesign
<duanedesign> 9
<guntbert> topyli: you do that from the u1 client - you have to log in there
<duanedesign> it should ask you to add your computer when you launch Ubuntu One for the first time
<duanedesign> if it does not you might have a token left over from a previous install?
<topyli> it just says "disconnected" and asks nothing. leftovers from a previous install is quite possible
<topyli> i've tried it before
<duanedesign> Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<duanedesign> hello topyli  and look for Ubuntu One Token
<duanedesign> oops
<topyli> let me find
<topyli> duanedesign, yes there is a token. delete?
<duanedesign> Right-click on the Ubuntu One token and select "Delete"
<topyli> duanedesign, done. now start the client?
<duanedesign> Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<topyli> ah
<duanedesign>  Click on the checkbox next to your computer and select Remove selected computer
<topyli> no machines, i have removed the entire account previously, just created a new one
<duanedesign> ok
<topyli> now start the client?
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> are you on Lucid or Karmic?
<topyli> lucid
<duanedesign> kk
<duanedesign> you should be prompted to add your computer when you run Ubuntu One
<guntbert> how do I restart a crashed u1 client (preferably from CLI) ?
<topyli> duanedesign, ok, now it does just that
<topyli> thanks a lot duanedesign
<duanedesign> are you on Lucid or Karmic guntbert
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -q will quit the syncdaemon
<topyli> grr but now it can't connect to the url on localhost. maybe it's because i'm using epiphany? :)
<guntbert> duanedesign: this issue is on karmic - in lucid i got a "cannot connect to localhost ...)
<duanedesign> topyli: i am not positive, but that might be it
<duanedesign> let me see if i can find some info on that
<guntbert> duanedesign: thx that worked to restart the client
<topyli> duanedesign, indeed copy/pasting the url to firefox worked
<duanedesign> topyli: i will make a note and see what i cant figure out about that.
<topyli> thanks. not a big issue, as long as the default apps work i guess :)
<duanedesign> I am sure the devs are aware, but just to make sure i will mention it
<guntbert> duanedesign: one more lucid question (my system connected fine now): should the "cloud" icon still be in the notification area?
<duanedesign> guntbert: hello
<duanedesign> in Lucid the applet has been replaced by the Ubuntu One Preferences Panel
<duanedesign> Me Menu > Ubuntu oNe or System > Preferences > ubuntu oNe
<guntbert> duanedesign: thx - that gives much more info - I only wondered about the missing notification
<rickspencer3> hi
<rickspencer3> anyone know how I can delete a value from a record in desktopcouch?
<rickspencer3> like if I have a record {"record_type":x,"_id",y:"_rev":z,"foo":"bar"}
<rickspencer3> and I want to delete the foo key and value from it?
<rickspencer3> currently, I think I might need to create a new record with just the values I want to keep, but I'll lose the _rev, I think
<elehack> rickspencer3, yes, that is what you need to do, I believe, and it constitutes a new revision so _rev should change anyway.
<rickspencer3> elehack, ok
<rickspencer3> so I throw away _rev, but keep the _id?
<elehack> i'm not sure on the details.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I'll hack at it a bit
<rickspencer3> thanks elehack, much appreciated
#ubuntuone 2010-04-11
<topyli> from the faq: "for technical reasons it is not possible to have one synced folder inside another synced folder." does this mean my ~/Documents/Articles won't work?
<topyli> the quote is about the music store though
<kklimonda> topyli: it won't work if you are already syncing ~/Documents/
<topyli> kklimonda, i was plan to begin syncing my existing ~/Documents, which has subdirectories
<topyli> either by making it a user-defined folder, or throwing it into ~/Ubuntu One
<kklimonda> topyli: you can sync directory and it subdirectories just fine
<topyli> ah ok
<kklimonda> topyli: what you can't do is create a sync for ~/Documents/ and another one for ~/Documents/Articles/
<topyli> but i can later create new subdirectories and it works?
<kklimonda> yes
<topyli> ah ok, good. thanks
<topyli> was wondering since the client reports "sync in progress" forever, but u1sdtool --waiting-content reports nothing
<topyli> nautilus also only shows happy files
<kklimonda> no idea
<topyli> i did delete a few files earlier, maybe it's pondering what to do about it
<foxbuntu> hey all, got an issue with my ubuntuone client
<foxbuntu> I had some issues with my home/.config and cleared it out, but now my client is complaining about permissions to it, but it did recreate the ~/.config/ubuntuone dir
<kjoller> Is the desktopcouch running two different databases or something in Lucid? I have a small python app, which changes some of the data in the desktopcouch. When I use the Futon interface, it does not show up.
<kjoller> hmmm ...maybe I should try rebooting.
<ScooterO1211> honk
<topyli> right, so i set some directories to sync to ubuntu one, but now the client won't run. returns a dbus error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<topyli> eventually crashes, it seems
<topyli> and apport of course tells me why. old libnss3-1d, need to update. ignore me :)
<guntbert> duanedesign: thx for reacting to my bug report : you were right - I marked the report as invalid
<celticjak> Is there a long delay when syncing with U1?
<celticjak> I just purchased the upgrade so I could sync all of my data - music, docs, pics, etc.
<celticjak> I left my system on overnight and the folder structure shows to have synced, but the content hasn't yet.
<guntbert> celticjak: minutes from the "sync finished" message -- in my experience
<celticjak> guntbert: where did you see the message?
<celticjak> btw, I'm running 10.04
<guntbert> celticjak: open system/prefernces/ubuntu one
<celticjak> yeah
<celticjak> mine just shows 'sync in progress...'
<kklimonda> celticjak: it should start syncing immediately, if not you honk developers
<celticjak> It looks to be just really slow
<celticjak> I know with Dropbox, it was just a matter of a couple of hours
<celticjak> Couldn't tell if it was syncing or not.  Not really seeing any progress.
<kklimonda> celticjak: you should wait for developers then - there may be some problem.
<kklimonda> celticjak: or open a bug report
<kklimonda> even better probably
<celticjak> kklimonda: thanks.  I'm new to IRC, how do I know when a dev has joined?
<kklimonda> they are talking a lot ;)
<guntbert> celticjak: as stated in the topic: there seems to be a "signal" to call them - but it still may take a long time...
<kklimonda> yeah, it's sunday afternoon so most of them do't work
<celticjak> kklimonda: I see.  I read that but didn't really know what it meant.  Thanks again for your help.
<Treenaks> honk :) I get "There was a (temporary) problem getting your list of purchased songs. Please wait a short time and then try again, or return to the music store." :(
<Treenaks> (when clicking "My Downloads" in u1ms)
<Treenaks> (also, my songs aren't downloading into U1)
<diverse_izzue> i'd like to reset all configuration and temporary files of ubuntuone on my machine. what do i have to delete?
<guntbert> diverse_izzue: does that help? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<diverse_izzue> guntbert, yes, thanks
<guntbert> diverse_izzue: you're welcome :-)
<diverse_izzue> guntbert, another question, if i use the option --delete-folder=<id> from u1sdtool, does that delete the folder from my drive, or does it delete the folder from U1's configuration?
<guntbert> diverse_izzue: sorry -- no idea at all - I only scanned the faqs today :-)
<diverse_izzue> thanks
<diverse_izzue> honk
<kjoller> Ah, I figured out why I was getting different results from python compared to Futon. I had run the restart procedure from the documentation on freedesktop.org, and ended up with two instances running.
<kjoller> It seemed to have two different ports, anyway.
<kjoller> Has the restart procedure changed in Lucid?
<Nafallo> hiya. I purchased an album on Ubuntu One, but only 9/10 tracks got synced to my U1 account.
<Nafallo> anyone online that can deal with this issue, or is it better to wait until tomorrow?
<diverse_izzue> honk
<Treenaks> Nafallo: I think waiting is the better option, I have the same issue (only 9/10 did NOT transfer)
<alefteris> Hi all. Could anyone please explain briefly what "Broadcast Messages Archive" sync does?
<Nafallo> Treenaks: ouch
<beuno> alefteris, it syncs gwibber's settings and messages
<beuno> Nafallo, file a bug with your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs/syncdaemon.log
<beuno> will give you a head start tomorrow  :)
<Nafallo> no such file or directory.
<Nafallo> ah. /log/
<alefteris> beuno, messages? gwibber hasn'y got unread support as far as I can see, so what benefit you get from syncing messages?
<beuno> Nafallo, ah, right, I wrote it by memory
<beuno> alefteris, the tweets
<beuno> it caches them
<beuno> so it may en up using a couple hundred mb
<beuno> take a peak in ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/
<Nafallo> beuno: hmm. how will this log help? the issue seems to be the track not having got from 7digital to U1, and hence not to me...
<alefteris> beuno, so gwibber creates a cache of tweets, and ubuntu one syncs it to different pcs? How usuful is caching the tweets, usually people are interested in the lastest ones only, and those are donwloaded every day. Most people don't search back the archive of tweets.. Or maybe it's just me :)
<beuno> Nafallo, ah, then it's a known issue
<beuno> alefteris, it also syncs the account settings
<Nafallo> beuno: will tracks automagically show up, or should I still file a bug or something? :-)
<beuno> alefteris, I have it disabled, so that tells you how useful I think it is  :)
<beuno> Nafallo, they should magically show up, but filing a bug so someone's aware of your specific problem won't hurt
<Nafallo> kewl. will do then :-)
<Nafallo> bug 560780
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/560780)
<alefteris> beuno, thx :)
<diverse_izzue> my U1 is completely stuck, even if i reset locally (delete all config and so on according to FAQ). is there a way to reset the server side?
<beuno> thanks Nafallo
<Nafallo> now I have to run out to the cinema before my girlfriend slaughters me ;-)
<beuno> good luck!
<diverse_izzue> beuno, can you help me debug an issue with U1?
<beuno> diverse_izzue, I'm half-way out the door trying to avoid girlfriend slaughter as well
<beuno> I sugges you file a bug with all the logs
<diverse_izzue> oh... we don't want you slaughtere
<diverse_izzue> you better go
<beuno> and someone will help you out on Monday
<beuno> it's also not my area of expertise  :)
<tritium> bindwood, a.k.a. "you can never delete your bookmarks:
<rapha> Dear U1 devs, can you add a "Remember me" option to the web login?
<rapha> also, i got a folder "Private" that contains a subfolder tree Schule/Geschichte/europa.eu/ with a bunc hof stuff in it that i've never before seen in my life
<rapha> and where does the music go? because it oughta go into ~/Music
<rapha> at the very least you should show ~/UbuntuOne/User Defined Folders like it is shown in the web interface
<rapha> but rly, that name is stupid
<rapha> and if i can l10n U1 into German, please tell me where and how
<oliverhorn> hello
<oliverhorn> honk
<kklimonda> rapha: music bought from u1ms? to the ~/.ubuntuone/
<topyli> i set a few directories outside ~/Ubuntu One to sync, but i see no emblems on the folders in nautilus indicating which ones are already synced and which are not. the emblem on the ~/Ubuntu One folder itself shows an "everything is fine" emblem
<topyli> i don't think this is optimal
<topyli> i went to the web interface and see about 100MB is used, while i'm syncing about 400MB, so i know it's not all okay
<topyli> i think we should bring the notification icon back or something so users can know that things are still in progress and they should not shutdown if they want to use the files tomorrow at the office
<Nafallo> topyli: quick workaround would be watch -d -n10 "u1sdtool --current-transfer && u1sdtool --waiting-metadata && u1sdtool --waiting-content" :-)
<Nafallo> works well for me at least.
<topyli> i know, but i'm assuming we're targeting an audience a bit larger than "people like topyli and Nafallo" :)
<Nafallo> heh, point well made.
#ubuntuone 2011-04-04
<fagan> mandel: hey, im going to start working at 9, 8 is just too early
<mandel> fagan: sure, you really dont have to start when I do, follow the normal office hours
<mandel> fagan: one quick question, did you finish the last exercise?
<mandel> is to plan the next one or not
<fagan> mandel: well it needs about 20 more lines of code for the window title stuff
<fagan> mandel: so you can get another one ready and ill get to it when I finish the othuer
<fagan> *other
<mandel> fagan: I'll get the next one ready, but we wont move to it until you get a pass for the last one either from ralsina or from me
<fagan> mandel: yeah sure
 * mandel grabs coffee
 * fagan working
<fagan> mandel: im confused im trying to set the window title and im getting AttributeError: 'Ui_Dialog' object has no attribute 'setWindowTitle'
<mandel> fagan: what class does Ui_Dialog inherit from?
<fagan> the window class?
<mandel> fagan: have you looked at the generated code?
<fagan> ah I fixed it
<mandel> fagan: what was wrong?
<fagan> mandel: I had it addressing the dialog and I should have been addressing the object
<mandel> fagan: can you pastebin the code you have so far, I dont think I understand you
<fagan> mandel: I did self.ui.setWindowTitle when it should have been self.setWindowTitle
<mandel> yes, exactly, but what I dont understand is you sentence, 'I had it addressing the dialog and I should have been addressing the object'
<mandel> that sentece does not make sense
<fagan> mandel: self is the QDialog object and the ui bit is the py where most of the object is defined so when I did self.ui I was addressing the .py class that doesnt extend QDialog so it doesnt have setWindowTitle defined but the QDialog does so self works but self.ui doesnt since its not defined there and doesnt extend the class
 * fagan cant really expalin things too well at times 
<fagan> It works thats the main thing
<fagan> And I understand what was wrong
<mandel> fagan: so what is wrong wit the initial sentence
<fagan> mandel: I was trying to shorten what I was saying in the hope that it was understandable
<mandel> fagan: just working when you are learning is not enough, you have to understand what you are doing, trial an error when programming is not a good technique, specially with a lang that is not compiled
<mandel> fagan: I know what you were trying  to say, I knew the issue, that is why I asked you too look at the parent class of the generated code, now again, wit ht einitial setence, why is it wrong
<mandel> read carefully, and understand what you were saying and what you wanted to say
<mandel> fagan: ^?
<fagan> mandel: Yeah I said it in the wrong way
<mandel> fagan: ok :)
<fagan> mandel: lp:~shanepatrickfagan/+junk/string_list
<fagan> actually hold on forgot to check pep8 and pylint
 * mandel looks
<mandel> fagan: why dont you write a script that runs them before you can do the push, that way you will always do them without having to do it by hand
<fagan> mandel: or just write a note that says "DONT FORGET TO CHECK PEP8 AND PYLINT"
<czajkowski> fagan: I think mandel suggestion is a lot more professional
<mandel> fagan: ping me whenever you are ready for the review
<fagan> mandel: pylint fails but not on anything big so ill just disable them if thats ok
<mandel> fagan: sure, I'll take a look at the disable warnings
<fagan> mandel: well 2 are about var names, 1 is about modifying a var that has outer scope internall
<fagan> *internally
<fagan> that kind of thing
<mandel> fagan: the var names is not a bg deal, but scopes should be taken care of
<fagan> mandel: well its at class level but its still internal
<mandel> fagan: push the code and I'll take a look
<fagan> kk
<mandel> is the easiest :)
<fagan> mandel: oh I should make my quit button work
<fagan> so 1 sec
<fagan> mandel: ok good except pylint
<fagan> so pushed
 * mandel looks
<fagan> lts of bugs but it works
<mandel> fagan: I get the following when I try to add a string:
<mandel> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mandel>   File "main.py", line 36, in add_dialog_show
<mandel>     self.ui_.list_widget.emit(SIGNAL("accept(self)"), self)
<mandel> NameError: global name 'SIGNAL' is not defined
<fagan> mandel: oh I removed QtCore from the import list
<mandel> fagan: also, I done thing the emit is correct, 'self' is not something that Qt understands
<mandel> fagan: also, you could have used the new PyQt syntax to emit the signal, which would have avoided the import error
<fagan> mandel: ah im doing it the old way again
<mandel> fagan: also, when I'm editing an item I get the following: Traceback (most recent call last):
<mandel>   File "main.py", line 49, in edit_current_item
<mandel>     self, 'Edit' + list_type, "Enter" + self.list_type + ':')
<mandel> NameError: global name 'list_type' is not defined
<mandel> fagan: up and down are meant to move the items, right?
<fagan> mandel: I thought it was to move the selected item up and down
<fagan> I can change it though
<mandel> fagan: ok, not a huge deal, but sort does not work
<fagan> mandel: that turns on auto sorting
<fagan> its a toggle
<mandel> fagan: I see banna infront of apple all the time
<fagan> mandel: then there must be something wrong with how im checking if the toggle is checked or not
<ralsina_> mandel ping
<mandel> ralsina_: pong
<ralsina_> hi everyone, just popping in 15 minutes before leaving for sprint.
<ralsina_> mandel: what version mismatch?
<fagan> ralsina_: oh is that the ar sprint
<mandel> ralsina_: it seems that I have installed a higher version of Qt than the one used by pyqt and py2exe does some funny bundling together
<ralsina_> fagan: yes
<ralsina_> mandel: ugh
<mandel> ralsina_: it adds the systems Qt dlls, and pyQt does not like that
<ralsina_> ok, I was curious, because buildint PyQt from source on windows is a beast
<mandel> ralsina_: yes, I've noticed… I'm going to try and downgrade the Qt version in my system
<mandel> if I find the download...
<ralsina_> what version do you need?
<mandel> ralsina_: let me take a look
 * fagan needs milk for tea brb
<mandel> ralsina_: do you remember the function used to get the qt version out of qt
<mandel> it was something like get_qt_version...
<mandel> ralsina_: got it, is qVersion...
<mandel> one sec
<mandel> ralsina_: I need 4.7.1 while the current Qt version I have in the system is 4.7.0
<mandel> so I need the extra .1 Although I'm not sure that wil solve the issue
<ralsina_> hmmm... so what you really need is upgrading Qt? that's easier!
<mandel> ralsina_: yes, sorry, I'm confused because the SDK offers 4.7.0 and the libs only offers 4.7.2
<mandel> fuck… I hate windows
<ralsina_> mandel: get Qt 4.7.2 and PyQt 4.8.3 (I think that one is 4.7.2 based)
<mandel> ralsina_: I'm downloding it atm
<ralsina_> mandel: ok
<ralsina_> gotta run to the sprint now
<ralsina_> if one has two weks of sprints, is that still a sprint, or is it some sort of medium distance event, like the 800 meters dash?
<czajkowski> mandel: you on sprint also ?
<mandel> czajkowski: nah, the bastards left me behind.. windows guy… mine is next week
<mandel> I blame ralsina_ for making me work on windows!!!
<ralsina_> mandel: right because coming to a sprint in BA and leaving for London would have been so much fun ;-)
<ralsina_> Anyway, good luck with that!
<czajkowski> mandel: lanauge, still an Ubuntu channel :)
<mandel> ralsina_: hehe, have fun in the sprint
<mandel> czajkowski: bastards is not that bad… Is widely used in Manchester to refer to friends :P
 * fagan back 
<fagan> sorry bout that needed milk
<fagan> oh and mandel the language in manchester is like a subset of english
<fagan> its not exactly the one to follow :)
<mandel> fagan: hehe, I know, is an interesting one :)
<mandel> fagan: can you take a look at the errors I mentioned and ping me when done?
<fagan> mandel: yep looking into them now
<fagan> trying to translate the old style singal emiting to the new style
<duanedesign> 'lo #ubuntuone
<fagan> hellow duanedesign
<duanedesign> mandel: lol, "bastards is not that bad… Is widely used in Manchester to refer to friends"
<fagan> hehe spelling ftw
<duanedesign> fagan: oh i am the worst
<fagan> duanedesign: have you read my blog :P
 * duanedesign thinks it is in his RSS Reader.
<fagan> there are some nice spelling mistakes if I dont actually look over the posts there
 * fagan loves that he spell checks his code otherwise it would be a big problem :)
<czajkowski> fagan: shame you dont do that to your blog posts
<mandel> fagan: where is my spelling error?
<duanedesign> fagan: I think i added your blog awhile back to follow your zeitgeist posts
 * mandel curious ....
<fagan> mandel: what spelling mistake?
<mandel> you said: 'hehe spelling ftw'
<fagan> mandel: I said hellow
<fagan> :)
<mandel> ah, ok :P
<mandel> I though it was me and I was very puzzled :)
<fagan> mandel: Im having a little problem with the new signals thingy
<mandel> what is the issue?
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589208/ this should work shouldnt it?
<fagan> its giving me an error saying that accept doesnt have any attribute emit
<fagan> mandel: did you get that?
<mandel> fagan: sorry, the irc client went nuts, can you repeat it?
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589208/ this should work shouldnt it?
<fagan> its giving me an error saying that accept doesnt have any attribute emit
<mandel> fagan: can you paste the full code please
<fagan> ok
<mandel> fagan: in theory, it should work, maybe there is something else going on
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589211/
 * mandel looks
<fagan> mandel: its in the add bit
<mandel> fagan: signals have to be added as a class instance, not a local var, there is some magic done by pyqt at the metaclass level
<mandel> fagan: move the definition to accept to be a class instance and that will work
<fagan> mandel: cool
<mandel> fagan: it does make sense that a sugnal has to be owned by the class and not by an instance of the class, right?
<fagan> mandel: well it makes a lot of sense since it has functions attached
<fagan> and you could probably overload stuff too
<mandel> fagan: well, I'm more thinking of the fact that the signals have to be own by all the instances, otherwise, you could find an instance of a class that has a diff contract that the others, right?
<fagan> mandel: yeah
<fagan> mandel: well it makes a lot of sense since it has functions attached
<fagan> damn keyboard
<fagan> so shared custom signals around the program
 * fagan didnt mean to repeat that but still getting used to the smaller keyboard
<fagan> works now
<fagan> good
<fagan> im going to take a quick lunch and finish off that last little bit when I get back
<fagan> the signal is working now though so its almost done now
<mandel> ralsina_: ping
 * fagan back 
<fagan> mandel: I think the only thing im missing now is the sort not turning on
<fagan> so ill go at that
<mandel> ok, I need to go and walk the dog, I'll be back later
<fagan> cool should be done by then
<mandel> fagan: perfect then
<mandel> ralsina_: FYI: I'm stupid, check my twitter :P
<CardinalFang> karni, hi.  Of my review of GreenDroid branch.  Fix it in the one GreenDroid branch, and "bzr merge" that to the other branch that is based on GreenDroid branch.
<karni> CardinalFang: ACK will do that
<CardinalFang> karni, there is a bzr plugin to support this work scheme.   http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/BzrPipeline
<CardinalFang> karni, but, if you're careful, you need that only rarely.
<karni> CardinalFang: Thanks!!
<karni> CardinalFang: Reassure me where we're at. u1f-greendroid has "pending" review, u1f-extract-login (fork of u1f-greendroid) has been reviewed by you. Maybe I could get away with it this once and only merge the u1f-extract-login branch to the trunk?
<karni> CardinalFang: unless I didn't get the " Of my review of GreenDroid branch" right and you were going back to review u1f-greendroid
<fagan> done and tested \0/
 * fagan has a victory cookie 
<fagan> mandel: when you get back give it a try
<nessita> alecu: would you please do a trivial review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/translate-volumes/+merge/55989 ? I already alerted dpm about the new translatable string
<alecu> nessita, sure
<nessita> thanks!
<alecu> nessita, here, have some more pañuelos
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<karni> CardinalFang: ignore my last question, I'll handle it.
<fagan> morning Chipaca
<Chipaca> mo'in'
<fagan> (or afternoon)
 * mandel back
<mandel> nessita: we dont have a stand up, or do we?
<mandel> I mean, you are all over there...
<mandel> fagan: ok, I'm looking
<fagan> mandel: I changed the code for sorting around to just do a static sort rather than the toggle what I had
<fagan> but at least I know how to use toggle now so it wasnt a bad thing to learn then
<mandel> fagan: well, it is a learning experience, which is good :)
<fagan> mandel: yeah
<mandel> fagan: can you remind me the branch?
<fagan> lp:~shanepatrickfagan/+junk/string_list
<mandel> superb, thx
<mandel> fagan: why do you need the accept signal? who is listening for it?
<fagan> mandel: it was in the task
 * fagan doesnt have the link today but it was in there
<mandel> ok, let me find it
<mandel> one sec
<nessita> mandel: I don't think so
<mandel> nessita: ok :)
<mandel> fagan: the exercise was the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589260/
<mandel> right?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<mandel> fagan: I think that when the signal has to be raised is not clear, so I wont complain at all about that
<fagan> mandel: cool
<mandel> fagan: but your signals is missing a  parameter, right?
<fagan> yeah I can add it now though
<mandel> fagan: also, just for compliteness, take a loog at http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qdialog.html#accept
<mandel> which is what I was looking for regarding the reject and the accept methods
<fagan> mandel: so do that rather than than listening for the signal and writing my own methods
<fagan> lots of netsplits today
<mandel> fagan: yes, I think it is nicer to use the actual api from Qt in this case
<fagan> mandel: want me to change it?
<mandel> fagan: also on last thing, the dialog to edit the fruit are missing a space and the adding and the editing dialgos have the same title, can you fix that?
<fagan> sure
<mandel> fagan: yes, use the accept from QDialog, it makes more sense, right?
<fagan> yeah
 * fagan makes tea first :)
<mandel> fagan: cool, let me know when you are ready for the next one then :)
<mandel> ralsina_: ping
<ralsina_> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina_: what do we do with https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_3/+merge/55561?
<mandel> ralsina_: also, did you understand what was my issue with PyQt and PySide?
<fagan> mandel: could you explain the done() thingy for me
<fagan> I cant seem to figure it out by messing with the code
<mandel> fagan: can you please show me the code you are using?
<ralsina_> mandel: if it fixed itself by removing pyside, I don't need to understand it ;-)
<ralsina_> mandel: that branch you need another review? I can ask someone, I have 5 u1 people within striking distance ;_0
<fagan> mandel: I dont really think that would be helpful since its so wrong
<mandel> fagan: i would be, It be nice to see what you are thinking
<mandel> ralsina_: if you do get an extra +1 it would be great
<ralsina_> mandel: sure, I'll just steal chad's notebook when he's not looking
<mandel> ralsina_: superb :)
<mandel> CardinalFang: are you in BA?
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589267/
<fagan> mandel: ^
<CardinalFang> mandel, yes.  ralsina_ is <- .  thisfred is ->.
<fagan> BA?
<CardinalFang> Buenos Aires .ar
<fagan> ah
<fagan> AR would have made more sense to me :)
 * fagan thought it was the airline BA
<mandel> CardinalFang: ah, lucky you, I though you were in a loan to mobile...
<CardinalFang> mandel, I was until Friday.
<fagan> (any excuse to go on a free trip to AR)
<fagan> mandel: so did you look at it ^
<mandel> fagan: the done action is not for you to be use with the InputDialogs, but for you to execute when you wanna close your dialog, look at what the docs say
<mandel> Closes the dialog and sets its result code to r. If this dialog is shown with http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qdialog.html#exec(), done() causes the local event loop to finish, and http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/qdialog.html#exec() to return r.
<fagan> mandel: ah ok
<mandel> fagan: you have to be more careful when you read the docs
 * fagan miss understood what you wanted with the done bit 
<fagan> I really love bzr at times :)
<CardinalFang> fagan, well, on some of these airplanes, one has to help pedal.
<CardinalFang> reboot.  brb.
<fagan> mandel: done
<fagan> with both things
<mandel> ok, smae branch, right?
<fagan> yep
<fagan> I made the dialog text better and did the quitting with self.done
<fagan> and I tested it
<mandel> fagan: I get the following:
<mandel> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mandel>   File "main.py", line 50, in edit_current_item
<mandel>     current.setText(text)
<mandel> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'setText'
<mandel> fagan: to reproduce do the following
<mandel> open the app, click directly on edit without clicking in an item
<fagan> mandel: ah ok I can fix it
<fagan> I missed that error when I tested it
<CardinalFang> edit_button.enabled = (current != None)
<karni> Jesus fsck, I overdid it.. I had unmerged improvements to the database, and now I'm all spaghetti with the branches.
<mandel> fagan: also, while you are at it, you have missing all the keyboard accelerators
 * karni recovers
<CardinalFang> karni, :)  :(
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll learn it the hard way!
<mandel> karni: bolognese?
<karni> mandel: yeah
<mandel> ouch
<fagan> mandel: the keyboard is working for me are you sure?
<CardinalFang> karni, everyone does this at least once.  Now, you'll be scared to branch for a while.  :)
<karni> CardinalFang: yeah, I am already!
 * karni is scared of unmerged branches now
<karni> I somehow knew I would end up like this ehh. Will be more careful next time.
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm going to make a tool that lets me separate a single tree's multiple changes into several discrete commits.
<mandel> fagan: according to the example ui, if I press ctrl+e a should be able to edit, right?
<karni> CardinalFang: neat
<fagan> mandel: it should be alt+e
<mandel> CardinalFang: I'd love that!
<mandel> fagan: oh, let me try, mea culpa
<CardinalFang> karni, mandel, maybe on a Crazy Friday.
<mandel> fagan: you are right, they are there
<fagan> mandel: and the student becomes the master :P
<mandel> CardinalFang: yeah, that friday idea is great… I've got more ideas than fridays :(
<fagan> mandel: and != None doesnt work on the currentItem for some reason
<fagan> mandel: and != None doesnt work on the currentItem for some reason
<fagan> I tried switching to currentRow either but that is returning 0 when 0 means nothing and the first row
<fagan> so I dont know how to fix it other than editing the 0 row by default
<dobey> nessita: bug #750309
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750309 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Services tab layout doesn't work right (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750309
<mandel> fagan: may I see the codE?
<fagan> mandel: sure
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589281/
<karni> CardinalFang: haha, our setup script is vertero'k-prone: wget: unable to resolve host address `verterok.com.ar'
<CardinalFang> karni, ^ a reason I wanted releases on launchpad.  :(
<CardinalFang> The southern hemisphere is a single point of failure.
<nessita> verterok`: is there any chane you make a review for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/disable-properly/+merge/55994
<mandel> fagan: why do you say is not work, what is the exact issue you have?
<karni> heheh
<fagan> mandel: its still opening the window
<mandel> fagan: try with if blah is not None:
<fagan> k
<mandel> fagan: also, it would be a better things to do to disable the button when nothing is selected, and re-enable it when there is something, right?
<fagan> mandel: that didnt work
<mandel> ein?
<fagan> id say it would be easier to do the button select thing
<fagan> mandel: the window still opened
<mandel> fagan: can you push the code,, because in my case, it work
<mandel> s
<fagan> weird
<mandel> well, at least the version I wrote
<fagan> mandel: windows or ubuntu?
<mandel> windows, but I can try in any other os
<mandel> should not matter
<fagan> pushed
<fagan> mandel: well the versions of Qt may be different
<karni> CardinalFang: So, although I merged greendroid to extract-login, and then extract-login to trunk -- launchpad won't include the "Merged branch" notice for the former? (I have foreseen this and made a commit msg like this: "Merge (+greendroid) extract-login to trunk.")
<karni> CardinalFang: I managed to untwist my stuff and hopefully correctly merged to trunk greendroid and extract-login.
<mandel> fagan: yes, but that was worked at least since Qt3, I'm sure is something in the code, not in Qt
<mandel> I'd say I'm 200% sure
<fagan> mandel: well give my one a try and if it doesnt show im right :)
<CardinalFang> karni, I don't know what launchpad will do.  I suspect it marked as merged every proposal that are subsets of whatever is landing in the branch.
<karni> CardinalFang: wow wait.. it says it merged greendroid branch o_O
<karni> CardinalFang: Okey, I need few more minutes on this heh ;)
<mandel> ralsina_: ping
<ralsina_> mandel: pon
<mandel> ralsina: do you have a windows vm I can borrow some time from?
<mandel> ralsina: I''m got a small issue with the ubuntu-sso-client.exe and would like to test it in a diff system
<ralsina> mandel: no, but I have a real windows machine :-)
<mandel> ralsina: real is also good :)
<mandel> ralsina: I'll send you the mail
<karni> wtf I've merged extract-login (forked from greendroid) and it says it merged greendroid, although it has changes from extract-login as well >_<
<karni> bzr is becoming like a woman to me, will I be able to understand it? /me traces back his steps
<fagan> mandel: done
<fagan> I did the diable bit
<fagan> and enable when they click
<mandel> fagan: but what was the issue with the other code?
<mandel> I'd like to know why it was not working
<CardinalFang> karni, so, extract-login is a superset of greendroid.  You can't land or merge extract-login without also getting greendroid.
<karni> CardinalFang: hah.. I went to extract-login directory, and merged the greendroid branch there. Then, I went to trunk and merged extract-login. Thus, it says I have merged greendroid (which now contained changes from extract-login)
<fagan> mandel: dont have a clue
<karni> CardinalFang: ↑ does it make sense what I wrote?
<CardinalFang> karni, ^
<fagan> mandel: its not something id dwell on though
<fagan> the other way was a better way of doing it
<karni> CardinalFang: right, but I thought it'd display 'merged extract-login', *but* since I merged in the greendroid just before I merged extract-login to trunk
<mandel> fagan: I'm kinda interested… 'cause I suspect that you are disabling the  button in a similar fashion, and it works, right?
<karni> CardinalFang: extract-login now became greendroid, and that's why lp says greendroid has been merged.
<CardinalFang> karni, it should say both are merged.
 * karni shits his pants
<karni> I'm scared ;d
<fagan> mandel: I disabled it in qt designer and listened for the selection changed signal and enabled it then
<CardinalFang> karni, I think it should.
<fagan> so they have to click
<karni> CardinalFang: I think it should, indeed..
<mandel> fagan: well, if you dont have the code, I'll guess thare was something wrong around it
<fagan> mandel: so its not the same way of doing it
<CardinalFang> karni, if merge-login is greendroid + something, then merging merge-login will also bring greendroid.
<fagan> mandel: well I gave you the entire bit of code
<fagan> that was the pasted bit
<karni> CardinalFang: that makes perfect sense. but where's the "something" has been merged as well notice :<
<fagan> and then I tried it with is not and it still didnt work
<fagan> it was very interesting
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll poke around for a little longer..
<mandel> fagan: ok then, push it and I'll take a look
<fagan> mandel: already done
<mandel> ok, give me some mins, I have to restart the windows vm
 * fagan makes tea
<karni> CardinalFang: bzr info in my u1f-extract-login branch says at the bottom: submit branch: /home/mike/src/android/ubuntuone/u1f-gd -- what does it mean?
<karni> CardinalFang: man I'm bothering you.. you're on the sprint, aren't you
<CardinalFang> karni, if you push to the destination, then every proposal that is a strict subset of all the changes that are landing will be marked as Merged.
<karni> greendroid has, but the 'top lever' extract-login hasn't
<karni> and that's what makes me wonder
<CardinalFang> karni,  "cd local/extract-login; bzr missing lp:~karni/desktopcouch/extract-login; bzr missing lp:desktopcouch"
 * fagan back
<thisfred> nessita:  bug #702176
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702176 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control-panel to volumes when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702176
<fagan> Ooooh I got a nice error on the cp on sat when I setup u1 on my new machine
<karni> CardinalFang: thanks!
<ralsina> mandel: got the email, will gert back to you in 1'
<mandel> ralsina: superb, I dont know what the hell is py2exe doing and I keep getting a runtime error :(
<CardinalFang> karni, Don't mind asking me.  It's important to get you mostly self-sufficient.
<karni> CardinalFang: Uhm.
<fagan> Bug #748276
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 748276 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "desktopcouch-service crashed with PreconditionFailed in request(): ('file_exists', 'The database could not be created, the file already exists.') (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748276
<CardinalFang> fagan, I'm on that right now.
<thisfred> fagan: chad just fixed that
<fagan> nice
 * fagan loves that term "PreconditionFailed" sounds so dirty
<thisfred> fagan: so you got that bug?
<fagan> thisfred: yep
<thisfred> fagan: ok, then we could really use your help testing the fix :)
<ralsina> mandel: is the sso.exe in the mail? Because it's taking forever to download from canonical's IMAP
<fagan> sure
<thisfred> we've not been able to reproduce it here
<CardinalFang> fagan, ...assuming it happens somewhat often or reliably.
<thisfred> fagan: we'll ask you when there's something ready
<fagan> CardinalFang: well I got it the first time around using u1 on my netbook
<mandel> ralsina: yes, is quite big, 16,3 MB
<fagan> so I dont know if it happens relibably
<fagan> 16,3 MB isnt that big
<mandel> fagan: I'd like it to be a lot smaller
<fagan> mandel: well its smaller than firefox and chrome on windows
<fagan> so its small enough
<fagan> but we can compress stuff so it can go smaller
<karni> CardinalFang: I have overwritten the trunk back to revision 52 (I know, I won't do that again). Now merged greendroid branch, doing it safely one by one this time.
<ralsina> mandel: can you put it somewhere I can get it via HTTP? Something weird happens with that file over IMAP
 * mandel wonders what is going on with his machine....
<ralsina> fagan: the good side is that adding the rest of u1 there will MAYBE add .5MB extra
<mandel> ralsina: sure, on it
<mandel> ralsina: u1 should be the right place, right?
<fagan> ralsina: well the installer wouldnt be too big anyway
<ralsina> mandel: +1 for marketing purposes ;-)
 * fagan checks whats taking up all of his ram
<fagan> (compiz is taking up 833 MB /me thinks memory leak)
<fagan> Im going to restart brb
<fagan> that was a lot of memory compiz was taking up
<fagan> so now im at 22% instead of 60% thats not bad :)
<karni> CardinalFang: phew` \o/, merging branches to trunk one by one is a simple and good approach. merged greendroid, merged extract-login.
<CardinalFang> :)
<fagan> hehe im breaking everything today
<fagan> sso just broke on the u1 website for me
<ralsina> fagan: sorry I have not been helping out with the training today, but it has been a busy morning
<ralsina> fagan: I will be more available tomorrow
 * karni reviews photo-upload-current
<fagan> ralsina: its cool im still fiddling with the thingy from friday
<fagan> and im having fun breaking stuff :D
<ralsina> fagan: ok, I guess ;)
<mandel>  fagan: I'll review yur code in a second, the machine has decided to go nuts...
 * fagan just realised he shouldnt say he is having fun at work since fun kinda means slacking off 
<fagan> im on till 5:30 mandel so take your time
<mandel> ralsina:  I'm going to reboot the bloody thing to see if it become usable, will be back asap
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<fagan> ralsina: if you have time you can review it for mandel
<ralsina> fagan: show it to me
<ralsina> fagan: fun is good, no problem there
<fagan> ralsina: lp:~shanepatrickfagan/+junk/string_list
<ralsina> fagan: ok, I'll take a quick look
<fagan> it should be fine except a load of pylint warnings about features and and names of some vars
 * fagan needed to break 1 or 2 rules to get it working right 
<ralsina> fagan: ok, I'll check that
<ralsina> fagan: I am pretty sure "up" and "down" should move the current item around, but wait for mandel to confirm it ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah mandel and I talked about that earlier
<fagan> its not biggy
<fagan> *no :)
<fagan> that was one of those interperatation things
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> cool, so let's look at the code
 * fagan should comment more 
<ralsina> fagan: suppose I told you I would prefer the buttons to group at the top of the column instead of being evenly spaced. What would you do?
<fagan> ralsina: well I could stick in a vert spacer that expands
<ralsina> ok, right answer ;)
<fagan> yay
<dobey> tally me banana
<fagan> dobey: what does that mean :)
<fagan> ralsina: so is the code up to scratch?
<fagan> other than the up down thing
 * fagan is still programming like a C developer at times :)
<joshuahoover> ralsina, thisfred, alecu: were any of you aware of the removal of the emblem api in unity?
<thisfred> joshuahoover: yeah, we all were
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ok, cool...just wanted to make sure since it's kind of late in the release :)
<thisfred> it's unfortunate, but we didn't use it for anything that is critical to communicate to the user\
<nessita> dobey: can you please share with me the verify_command line for u1client for tarmac?
<dobey> maybe
<karni> CardinalFang: "We might try to upload this. This makes Chad cry. XXX" hahahha
<CardinalFang> karni, ah, for zero modtime.  Yes.
<mandel> ralsina, fagan: I'm back, my machine was going nuts, had to get the backup hd out...
<Phxdrought>  /join #apple
<fagan> mandel: its good now though
<fagan> ?
<mandel> fagan: yes, I take hourly backups, so not big deal, I just lost some time
<fagan> hourly backups thats interesting
 * fagan just puts stuff on u1 
<mandel> ralsina: here is the file: http://ubuntuone.com/p/ksa/
<fagan> mandel: its good now though lp)
<fagan> damn it
<mandel> fagan: well, I dont have enough space to back up the 3 windows vms I have, so the backup approach scales better :)
<fagan> mandel: oh so you test vista, 7 and xp?
<mandel> yes
<fagan> Shame you dont do windows ME
<fagan> so many people use it still and we could corner the market on all 5 of them
<mandel> I think we are dong enough with vista already, that guy is a pain ;)
<fagan> mandel: so you have 15 minutes to check out my branch
<fagan> 15~
<mandel> fagan: on it, did ralsina take a look?
<fagan> mandel: yeah he did
<fagan> he asked me a question too which I got right :)
<fagan> He just commented on the up down thingy
<fagan> that was it
<mandel> fagan: the up and down is about why it does not move items up and down, right?
<fagan> mandel: well that was me thinking it was for nav rather than organisation
<fagan> but yeah that
<mandel> fagan: fancy trying to implement that?I mean, organizing the items
<mandel> should be a few lines more than you have
<fagan> mandel: sure
<mandel> ok, go for it then :)
<fagan> mandel: is that the only thing im missing?
<karni> CardinalFang: huh, I left you quite a comment lol ;D reviewed!
<nhaines> Do we know why the emblem API was removed?
<mandel> fagan: From the requirements, I think it is, Ill take a look and review the code as soon as you have that last thing done
<fagan> mandel: oki doke almost done
<fagan> mandel: pushed
<fagan> and teste
<fagan> and tested
<mandel> ok, on it
<fagan> I should do some error handling for if they have no rows selected or no rows
 * fagan does that
<mandel> fagan: since you are touching the code, also it would be nice if you have selected and item and moved it up or down, that the current item is the one you moved
 * mandel hopes he makes sense
<mandel> fagan: mainly so that if you do to ups, you move the item twice up, rather than move, clicked moved item, move
<fagan> ok thats not hard
 * mandel hates py2exe...
<fagan> mandel: fixed and pushed
<fagan> and tested
<fagan> and im done for the day
<fagan> but ill hang around to see the review
 * mandel looks
<mandel> fagan: I think that you should have added to the buttons to be disabled the remove one, right? I mean all the others are and removing does follow the same logic the only thing is that ti does not crash
<mandel> mainly because remove can remove something that is not there...
<fagan> mandel: oh forgot about that one
 * fagan adds
<fagan> anything else
<mandel> fagan: in the title of the QInutDialogs: is better to do 'Add %s' % self.list_type
<mandel> right?
<fagan> yeah
<fagan> I did it with + though
<fagan> but its the same really
<mandel> fagan: there is also no need to use \ to brake a statement when that statement is within brakets
<fagan> mandel: I did that because the lines were too long
<fagan> I could have shortened them by putting them into vars though so i could have fixed it pretty easy
<mandel> fagan: yes, but is nicer for translations to have the full string
<mandel> asking thranslators to work around broken sentences does not lead to good places :)
<fagan> yeah point taken ill do that from now on
<fagan> so is that it?
<mandel> fagan: you can still use the + right: ('blah blah blha' + 'blah %s') % thing
<mandel> fagan: I'm still looking
<fagan> I dont mind using the %s
<mandel> fagan: since you are not passing anything apart from the default parameter to sortItems, you could have connected the sortItems slot with the clicked signal
<mandel> that way you would not need the extra method
<fagan> mandel: well I could but I like to make the code a little bit easier to read so you can see oh its doing something here rathar than I dont have a clue whats happening here
<fagan> it just seems easier to read
<fagan> for me anyway
<mandel> fagan: there is no need to loop around the list of strings, there is an addItems method
<fagan> mandel: oh didnt see that there
<fagan> thats easily fixed
<mandel> fagan: well, yes but you have to get used to the way and advance developer would do it, and hew would probably would not add an extra method
<mandel> fagan: I once had a friend at uni that did not like arrays and she preferred to declare all vars, it was easier for her, but we both can agree that does not scale very well :)
<mandel> so, lets try to make the best code possible
<fagan> mandel: hah im not that bad :)
 * fagan prefers pointers to arrays anyway 
<fagan> ok im off anyway I pushed that last change into the branch
<fagan> other than the method thing which I just prefer myself but I can fix it pretty easily
<mandel> fagan: one last one, can you pass the list_type to be an instance variable that is set through the constructor?
<mandel> fagan: I would not be surprise if in a normal review they will ask you to connect the things directly, the less code one writes, the less number of bugs :)
<mandel> fagan: I'm off too, I need to walk the dog, catch you tom
<fagan> kk
<fagan> later mandel
<dobey> CardinalFang: did you ever land https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-music/play-from-file-descriptor-not-path/+merge/43839 ?
<CardinalFang> dobey, it's in the current release candidate that we're trying.  It appears to fail for MP4 files, so I poked a hole for that condition.
<alecu> can I have some reviews on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-nautilus-symlinks-udfs/+merge/56225
<dobey> CardinalFang: ah, it is "Approved" so i was wondering. should it probably be changed to merged?
<alecu> one more review, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-nautilus-symlinks-udfs/+merge/56225
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for:
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/disable-files/+merge/56217 and
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/better-to-translate/+merge/56242 ?
<nessita> alecu: I'll review yours
 * nessita brbs
<joshuahoover> dobey: i forgot to mention that bug #733327 is now approved
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[UI FFE] Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 151)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<dobey> joshuahoover: i saw. thanks!
<alecu> nessita, comments on how to test added to the nautilus branch
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<CardinalFang> thisfred, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/preconditionfailed-lp707321
<fishscene> Greetings. I showed up here a few days ago because ubuntu one had replaced all of my contacts on my phone with blank contact information. Upon checking the status, there were some problems, but the reported problems do not match my issue. I'm unable to view my contacts on one.ubuntu.com and I am concerned I have just lost 241 contacts. Where should I go from here?
<karni> fishscene: You should stick around, this is the place where you should get some answers (not directly from me, though).
<mandel> fishscene: hmm, if this is related wth the mobile plan I thin beuno is the right person to talk to
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/disable-files/+merge/56217 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/better-to-translate/+merge/56242
<mandel> fishscene: actually I think joshuahoover is the right person to start talking to, I'm sure he can help you or know who can help you
<mandel> joshuahoover: ping
<fishscene> Yes, I'm using the ubuntu one mobile client on my Nexus S. I'll stick around for as long as I can, but I'm at work and might be called away suddenly. I really would appreciate any assistance. :)
<joshuahoover> mandel: pong
<fishscene> Should I PM joshuahoover?
<fishscene> ^ and there he be
<mandel> fishscene: have you reported a bug about it?
<mandel> fishscene: with a bug number we can start doing some work even if you are not around, you can even add private data and set the bug to be private so that only the u1 developers can see the info
 * mandel is done for the day...
<fishscene> mandel: Nope. I have been unable to find the bug reporting area. Truth be told, I haven't scoured the entire ubuntu one website either.
<mandel> joshuahoover: can you give a hand to fishscene he seems to have a fairly big issue with his contacts on his phone
<mandel> I have no clue who should be handling his problem
<fishscene> I'm PM'ng him :)
<mandel> fishscene: unless there is private info, around here is ok
<fishscene> ok
<karni> mandel: now I recall, beuno has mentioned fishscene (or similar person) with gone 200+ contacts. too bad he isn't around ATM..
<fishscene> ah. yea. After I posted in here on Friday(?), I was called away and was unable to pursue any support. :(
<fishscene> oh, just out of curiosity, is there an estimated time when contacts will be viewable on one.ubuntu.com?
<rye> fishscene, hi
 * rye is reading the backlog
<CardinalFang> ralsina, por favor.  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/preconditionfailed-lp707321/+merge/56246
<rye> fishscene, do you have the access to an ubuntu-based machine?
<fishscene> Hi rye
<fishscene> rye, possibly
<fishscene> Depends on what needs to be done on the ubuntu machine
<rye> fishscene, when you go to https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/ do you have the records that "Contact Name was removed" ?
<fishscene> I get a webpage: Something has gone wrong             Sorry about that. This problem has been reported to Ubuntu One engineers and we'll fix it as quickly as possible.
<ralsina> CardinalFang: por supuesto!
<fishscene> Some contacts may have been deleted, but that was *right* before I realized what had happened.
<fishscene> Maybe about.. 5 contacts or so
<thisfred> ralsina, alecu_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/747677
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 747677 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 9 other projects) "[FFE] Need API to set urgency from background process (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed]
<rye> fishscene, ok. First of all you should be able to get the contacts as a big file using http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-couchdb-query from the Ubuntu machine and account which has Ubuntu One pairing
<thisfred> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/remove-urgency-on-focus/+merge/56250
<fishscene> just a moment..
<rye> fishscene, to get the file you need to run the script I gave the link to as python ubuntuone-couchdb-query contacts/_all_docs?include_docs=true > contacts.json
<fishscene> ok just a sec.
<rye> fishscene, another question - If you open a source view of the web page with "Something has gone wrong" you should be able to locate OOPS word and an identifier of one, It may be helpful to diagnose what has happened.
<rye> fishscene, additionally I have a script to recover all the deleted documents from ubuntuone couchdb which you might want to use, but I'd like to get the backup first
<fishscene> OOPS-ID-1920appserverZHGIdBdEfJDAAEDDabDCAffIHFdCIaBAb146217
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> beuno, sso-test-8@rtg.in.ua on a second couchdb shard seem to be having problems
<rye> fishscene, do you have "SOmething has gone wrong" on https://one.ubuntu.com/auth/login/ ?
<fishscene> nope. Everything works 100% fine unless I click on the contacts link
<rye> beuno, nm, i had no subscription, but it looks we are not handling that well
<fishscene> whoa
<fishscene> ok. What do I do with this contacts.json file?
<rye> fishscene, what size is it ?
<fishscene> on Windows, 325KB, on Linux, 325.7KB
<fishscene> Linux exact: 333514
<fishscene> bytes
<rye> fishscene, in case everything else fails I'll write a converter from the json format from couchdb to something parseable
<rye> fishscene, ok, now let me test the script I have...
<rye> fishscene, ok, now please download the script from http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-couchdb-undelete.py and run it as python ubuntuone-couchdb-undelete.py --dry-run contacts
<fishscene> ok done
<fishscene> I saw a bunch of contacts fly by... at the end, the output was: "Adding the document to undelete queue" "Found 62 deleted documents" "Not doing anything since --dry-run is specified.
<alecu> mandel, ping
<rye> fishscene, 62 deleted documents... not the number you are expecting to be
<fishscene> True. one.ubuntu.com says I have 231 contacts
<fishscene> So that's the number I've been using. I have been unable to verify if I actually have 231 contacts :P (This number was 241 a few days ago?)
<fishscene> I have to run to a meeting. Sorry. I shall return as soon as possible.
<rye> fishscene, wait, i think i misunderstood the request, you _have_ 231 contacts listed, but you cannot access them due to /contacts/ failure, right?
<rye> fishscene, ok, i think I'll be here
<nessita> thisfred: can I have one more review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/better-to-translate/+merge/56242 and for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/disable-files/+merge/56217 ?
<karni> CardinalFang: I hope my review will prove useful. I didn't mean to be picky, you know that. More curious :)
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/better-path-handling/+merge/56262 ?
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/better-path-handling/+merge/56264
<nessita> ralsina: bug #748585
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 748585 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntu one control panel don't find the informations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748585
<JamesTait> Happy birthday popey, if you happen to still be arounf.
<fishscene> ok! I'm back
#ubuntuone 2011-04-05
<fishscene> ping, rye
<rye> fishscene, we found why the web interface does not work for you, i have filed a bug for this; I am reading your ticket now
<fishscene> Was it that server in the cluster?
<fishscene> err. nvm. But great! Glad to see things moving along :)
<rye> fishscene, the server fails to properly check for the nested email address nodes and assumes the emails to be available even if that is only an empty list
<rye> fishscene, what provider was used initially to store your contacts? Was that Google backend or the internal phone storage?
<fishscene> All my contact data initially was pulled from Google, sync'd to the phone, and then sync'd to ubuntu one.
<rye> fishscene, ok, could you please visit your google contacts via gmail?
<fishscene> yup. They all seem intact
<rye> fishscene, so the changes to the contacts did not propagate back to google?
 * rye is wondering
<fishscene> It would appear so. I'm not sure if it is set to propogate changes to the server though
<fishscene> You see, I wanted everything sync'd by one application and I chose Ubuntu one.
<fishscene> So I think I initially sync'd everything over, and then disabled syncing.
<fishscene> no wait. hold on. It is reporting sync error's with gmail... apparently I didn't disable it
<rye> fishscene, I want to check what state the addressbook in, could you please open the addressbook, click menu, select accounts
<fishscene> Error message for gmail: "Sync is currently experiencing problems. It will be back shortly."
<rye> fishscene, correction, "Display options", not "Accounts"
<fishscene> Is there an equivelant application on Android/Nexus S for "Address book"? I don't think I have that.
<fishscene> I have a contacts list
<rye> fishscene, well, Dialer or "Contacts"
<fishscene> ok gotchya. I'm there.
<rye> fishscene, do you see the entry for funambol account contact source?
<rye> fishscene, it should have your user id digits
<rye> as the name
<fishscene> I have gmail, my work e-mail, and my and facebook. (I'm assuming these are the contacts sources?)
<rye> hmmm
<fishscene> am I looking in the right place?
<rye> fishscene, what do you mean by "my" there ^ (I have an android device but it is not Nexus but is running pretty close build to default one)
<rye> fishscene, another question - a level ip, then "Accounts" - are there any funambol accounts (or with Ubuntu-One styled "@" icon)
<rye> level ip
<rye> level up
<fishscene> Under display options, I have the following items on the screen: "ONly Contacts with phones (only display contacts that have phone numbers", "Sort list by..", "View Contact names as", and "Choose contacts to display" and a list of 3 of my accounts underneath. In "Accounts" I only have my 3 accounts listed there and all are green for "sync is on". I can not find "funambol" or any @'s anywhere in the two menu's "Display options" or "Accounts"
<fishscene> Interestingly, facebook is the only account that is syncing properly, the other two are gmail-related accounts and sync'ing isn't working correctly
<rye> fishscene, okay, this is weird. I believe I will need to postpone this for 9 hours and get back to you via the ticket with the conversion script
<fishscene> oh, one last thing. I'm running the vanilla android. I haven't rooted it or anything.
<rye> fishscene, ... which is strange, since facebook is the one who should be experiencing the issues, since google has disabled funambol sync for later releases... and gmail/google contacts are supposed to be syncing w/o any issues
<fishscene> Such is my life.
 * fishscene chuckles
<rye> fishscene, anyway, we have found a bug on the server side and if patch goes before tomorrow server upgrade then it will be fixed, unless there are more irregularities.
<fishscene> sweeet
<fishscene> Was that a heck of a coincidence in timing, or do you upgrade every other week? :P
<rye> fishscene, you know, I think you'll want to install alogcat application from android market or run adb logcat from the terminal with android SD installed during attempt to sync google contacts, it should provide at least some info about why it is failing
<fishscene> hmm
<rye> fishscene, tuesday is the release day and some special rollouts are happening on thursdays
<fishscene> I have alogcat now. I'll see if I can fiddle with it and see what's going on in further detail.
<rye> fishscene, ok, and I will finally create a script that exports vcards from ubuntuone databases, since it seems to be needed sometimes
<rye> so I am at the end of day and see you all in 8...9 hours!
<fishscene> TTYL mate. Thanks again!
<rye> fishscene, you are very welcome, sorry for taking so long but there are more unknowns than I was prepared to hack with
<fishscene> LOL.
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> eco
<mandel> eoc
<fagan> morning
<fagan> mandel: so task or are we still on the friday thing
<mandel> fagan: did you do the last things I mentioned from yesterday
<mandel> ?
<fagan> mandel: I cant remember
 * fagan checks the logs
<fagan> ah passing the values to the constructor instead
<fagan> that shouldnt take too long
<mandel> cool, let me know when done :)
<fagan> mandel: done
<fagan> and tested
<fagan> (and pushed too)
<mandel> ok, on it, give me a min or so, I need to write some docs :(
<fagan> hah
<fagan> mandel: I thought you would have had that from yesterday
<mandel> fagan: have had what? the docs?
<mandel> this is for the compilation of the sso port into a .exe, I just managed to do it :)
<mandel> fagan: can you remind be the branch please
<fagan> mandel: oh by docs I thought you meant the task or something
<fagan> lp:~shanepatrickfagan/+junk/string_list
<mandel> fagan: nono, I've got yours, dont worry :)
<fagan> I dont know I think im almost up to speed now
<fagan> other than me reading the api docs properly :P
<mandel> fagan: why is list_type a class variable?
<fagan> mandel: well I need to access it in a few places so it was easier to make it a class level var
<fagan> I suppose now that im passing it to the constructor I dont need that
<mandel> fagan: exactly
<mandel> fagan: also, you remember de \ in those statements that are between (), so can you remove the unnecessary ones
<fagan> mandel: thats just to break up the really long lines
<mandel> fagan: I know, but you do not need the \
<mandel> fagan: when you are splitting a statement with () you can open in a line and close is a diff one without the need of \
<mandel> like:
<mandel> 1: long_method(
<mandel> 2:         blah, blah)
<fagan> oh yeah
<mandel> no need to add the \, is just noise
 * fagan forgot to do that
<mandel> fagan: also, what happens if a user of your dialog passes a None as the list?
<mandel> fagan: and remember what we talk about connecting the sort signal directly?
<fagan> mandel: well if they put in nothing and hit ok it adds it
<fagan> I should probably check what happens there
<mandel> fagan: and in the constructor?
<mandel> fagan: there are two input you need to validate, the user input from the UI, an empty string might be an issue, and the one in the constructor, if you pass None as the list something bad happens atm
<fagan> mandel: oh ok
<fagan> mandel: when I swap out the sort I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/589592/
<rye> mornings
<fagan> morning rye
<rye> okay, evolution, i marked 100 messages for removal, you decided to re-check the mail and dropped the deleted property, THANKS!
<fagan> fixed
<fagan> rye: evo sticks them into trash though
<mandel> fagan: was that fixed intended to me?
<rye> fagan, as in the separate trash folder?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<mandel> fagan: so you fixed the connect issue then, right?
<fagan> rye: it has a trash folder it doesnt actually remove until you hit empty trash
<fagan> mandel: yep
<fagan> im going to valadate the input now
<fagan> mandel: I tried using "" and None but its still adding it to the list
<fagan> for the add bit
<mandel> fagan: what exactly are you doing?
<fagan> oh I fixed it
<fagan> I needed to put a space in
<fagan> mandel: making sure there is a string before adding it
<fagan> nope still adding
<fagan> :/
<mandel> fagan: can you pastebin the full method so that I can take a look
<mandel> ???
<fagan> fixed it now
<fagan> I used len(text) != 0
<fagan> it worked
<fagan> mandel: done
<mandel> fagan: that is not very nice is it?
<fagan> mandel: well I changed it to is not
<fagan> but I couldnt do the string comparison since it didnt work
<mandel> fagan: what happens in python if you do:
<mandel> if '':
<mandel> or if None:
<fagan> mandel: it adds it
<fagan> which isnt what I wanted to happen
<mandel> fagan: why o you think that is happening?
<fagan> mandel: because its returning something else
<mandel> fagan: try to debug it to see what is going on, maybe you discover something interesting
<fagan> mandel: sure
<fagan> mandel: if I used unicode(text) is not '' would that work?
<fagan> Its a QString so it may be an object id say thats why its not working with the regular '' or the None
<fagan> nope still doesnt work
<mandel> well, if you do if QString(''): it works
<mandel> I just tested it
<mandel> fagan: ^
<mandel> there must be something else
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> that seems to be the best way of doing it
<mandel> what do you mean?
<fagan> mandel: well if that works it would be fine to use
<fagan> thats what I mean
<mandel> I'm just saying that is you pass an empty QString to bool() which is what that if '' does it works as expected
<mandel> so, it is not because it is an empty QString
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> I dont know then
<fagan> All I know is len(text) works but nothing else that I tried seems to work
<fagan> it is a QString I checked the type so maybe there is something weird going on
<fagan> no matter its working you need to do another review or can we move on?
<mandel> fagan: can I see the code you used, because for me, the if works as expected
<mandel> I wanna know why in your case is not
<fagan> mandel: it was just if ok and text is not '':
<fagan> and the second one was if ok and text is not None:
<mandel> fagan: well, there you have the issue
<mandel> try: if ok and text
<fagan> mandel: ok
<mandel> fagan: d then tell me why do you thin your attempts did not work
<fagan> ah works
<fagan> I really dont know
<fagan> if I did I would have fixed it :)
<fagan> mandel: I have a feeling if I went if ok and (text is not '') it could have worked
<mandel> fagan: ok, lets think about it, you know as a fact that you are getting a QString(''), right?
<fagan> yep
<mandel> then, would you say that QString('') is str('')?
<fagan> mandel: no?
<fagan> there must be some difference otherwise they would have just used str('')
<mandel> fagan: they are not the same guy, one is a str and the other is a QString
<mandel> they are diff types, therefore, not the same guy
<mandel> right?
<fagan> yep
<mandel> ok, know what do you say about this QString('') == None
<mandel> that is not correct, right, I mean we do have something, a QString, right?
<fagan> mandel: well it would be a QString('') so it is an object
<fagan> so its not None
<mandel> exactly!
<mandel> and one last thing, what do you thing python does with this:
<mandel> if QString(''):
<mandel> or for that matter:
<mandel> if any_object
<fagan> mandel: well it would check with the object if its true or false?
<mandel> fagan: yes, but how does it do that? if I ask you to tell if me if an object is true or false, what would you do?
<fagan> mandel: check the object's data and see if it has it or not
<fagan> if it doesnt then its false if it does its true
<fagan> (python does do some things like C and this is probably one of them)
<mandel> fagan: can you write a small script to do that?
<fagan> mandel: to check if an object has data or not?
<mandel> fagan: hint: it can be done without if statements and in a single line
<mandel> fagan: to check i it is tru or not
<fagan> mandel: is it getattr() ?
<mandel> fagan: no
 * fagan googles
<fagan> mandel: '' in text
<fagan> ubuntu forums saves the day
<fagan> I tried it and it works too
<mandel> fagan: I'm not looking for that, I'd like to see it for any object type
<mandel> that inherits from object
<fagan> mandel: bool("")
<fagan> or bool(text)
<mandel> bingo :)
<mandel>  so, everytime that you do a if some_object
<fagan> didnt even need google for that
<mandel> it gets expanded to if bool(something)
<fagan> ah ok
<mandel> fagan: I think we can move on to the next one
<mandel> give me a sec
<fagan> finally
<fagan> :)
 * fagan makes tea
<mandel> fagan: there you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589620/
 * fagan back 
<karni> hi guys
<fagan> mandel: I know right now that im not going to like this
<fagan> karni: hey
<karni> fagan: hi there \o
<mandel> fagan: well, he have moved up one level, now you are in the intermediate one :)
<karni> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<fagan> mandel: but do I need QPainter for the installer's screens?
<mandel> fagan: well, this is a Qt course, so the idea is to make you good a Qt, I dont know if we will need it
<mandel> we might do some custom widget
 * fagan hates doing graphics stuff 
 * fagan break
 * fagan back 
<fagan> (im reading the api docs not writing code yet mandel)
<mandel> fagan: nothing wrong with that at all
 * mandel walking dog
<CardinalFang> fagan, hi.  Do you mind testing the version of desktopcouch in our nightlies PPA to see if it fixes the problem you saw yesterday?
<CardinalFang> ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<fagan> CardinalFang: ill give it a go I dont know exactly how I triggered it the first time
<fagan> but I can try
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<fagan> hey nessita
<nessita> hey fagan
<CardinalFang> fagan, you might need to "killall beam beam.smp desktopcouch-service" after you stop programs that are using it.
<CardinalFang> fagan, I don't know what state things could be in after that error.
<fagan> I was able to reproduce it
<fagan> CardinalFang: I just had to remove desktop couch and try install it again while syncing
<nessita> can I have a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/better-path-handling/+merge/56264 ?
<CardinalFang> fagan, what version of desktopcouch is that?
<fagan> CardinalFang: the repo version
<fagan> give me a sec and ill check the nightly one
<CardinalFang> fagan, I'm pleased you reproduced it so quickly.  If you can't see it happen with the nightly, it will give me confidence in my change.
<fagan> CardinalFang: sure I have a crap load of updates so its taking a sec
<fagan> Oh and I have a little bit of a bug report too
<fagan> On the computer im syncing from I dont want to get a notification about a new cloud folder being available
<alecu_> mandel, hi!
<fagan> CardinalFang: Hate to say it but I just got it in the nightly
<fagan> assertion error right?
<fagan> Or maybe I had to restart the cp first
<fagan> give me a sec
 * rye 's bip host is down, rebuilding libvirt to bring it up... serial ports are really carefully guarded by apparmor in libvirt - bug#578527
<fagan> CardinalFang: ok not getting it now
<fagan> good
<nessita> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/better-path-handling/+merge/56264
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> alecu_: hello, sorry I was away walking th edog
<alecu_> mandel, no prob. Did you see the fixes I requested on my last review?
<mandel> alecu_: I dont think so, can you let me know the merge url again?
<alecu_> mandel, since they were "trivial" I approved anyway
<alecu_> mandel, windows_3 or something, let me check.
<mandel> alecu_: oh, cool, let me see
<mandel> I though it was related to one of your branches
<alecu_> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_3/+merge/55561
<mandel> alecu_: I can fix them, np, thanks for taking the time :)
<mandel> alecu_: I'll fix them right now
<fagan> Still no standups?
<fagan> mandel: the pyqt book isnt too great for the painter stuff
<fagan> the api is a lot better
<mandel> fagan: I dont think we will have standups this week at all, and next week I'd be surprise if we are doing them since we have a sprint too
<fagan> mandel: I kinda miss having to go over what im doing
<ralsina> hello people.
<fagan> hey ralsina
<ralsina> Sorry I am late, but A FREAKING TRAIN DERAILED
<fagan> what?
<CardinalFang> Hardware problems suck.
<fagan> CardinalFang: I commented on that bug confirming that its fixed on my machine
<CardinalFang> fagan, high five!
<fagan> CardinalFang: I thought it wasnt for a sec but I just had to kill everything and restart them and it worked
<alecu_> fagan, go!
<mandel> ralsina: I told you to sit down in the middle, otherwise you make the trail tilt and this things happen ;)
<ralsina> mandel: not my train, but the train ahead of mine
<fagan> alecu_: thats harsh :)
<alecu_> hahahha
<alecu_> fagan, "go" as in "say your standup lines"
<fagan> alecu_: yeah I know what you meant I just prefered to take it the other way because it was funnier
<alecu_> hahaha, it is
 * mandel hates merge conflicts...
<alecu__> dobey, I have a question about this bit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589687/
<alecu__> dobey, just understood it, never mind.
<alecu__> dobey, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589696/
<CardinalFang> thisfred, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/lp530322/+merge/56363
<dobey> alecu__: libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev and libgstreamer0.10-dev
<alecu__> it worked, thanks.
<thisfred> mandel, I would like to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/737120, but I have no idea how
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 737120 in desktopcouch "AttributeError: 'bool' object has no attribute 'head' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mandel> thisfred: that was happening in my natty laptop, so if you give me some mins to finish what I'm doing I'll boot it and will test if it occurs in the current beta, is that ok?
<thisfred> mandel: sure. I just wondered when it happened
<mandel> thisfred: it happened when I was trying to create a new database, it looked like the service crashed, tried to reconnect and got that error
<thisfred> I think you created the database in the wrong way
<mandel> ein?
<thisfred> mandel: did your code look anything like: Database(name, True) ?
<mandel> thisfred: it is: DesktopDatabase('test', create=True)
<thisfred> I'm betting you left off the create
<thisfred> 5 beer, I'm betting
<mandel> thisfred: hmm it could have happened.. I was on the terminal, so maybe I did not type create...
<mandel> thisfred: have the args param changed?
<thisfred> Not sure, I don't think create was ever the second argument though.\
<thisfred> anyhow, marking as invalid, if you can reproduce it with the code you pasted above, I'll reopen it
<mandel> thisfred: I'll give it a try in a few mins
<thisfred> thx
<alecu__> dobey, branch approved, and filled bug #751441
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 751441 in libubuntuone "Fails when cancelling the second password prompt (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751441
 * fagan is still trying to make sense of the QPainter stuff
<rodrigo_> rye, so did you test the evo-couchdb package?
<mandel> dobey: ping
<rye> rodrigo_, well, it tested it and it was working well, now i removed it and reinstalled and can't get it to work
<dobey> mandel: hi
<rodrigo_> rye, any output on e-addressbook-factory?
<mandel> dobey: hello :)
<mandel> dobey: are you very busy atm?
<dobey> mandel: always. what's up?
<mandel> dobey: haaha, well I was wondering if you could land a branch for me, because tarmac is down, right?
<rye> rodrigo_, ok, after several kills of evolution processes it is now showing up the contacts
<rodrigo_> hmm
<mandel> dobey: is not blocking me, so it can be done after the sprint, not a big deal
<dobey> mandel: tarmac is down yes. what branch?
<mandel> dobey: would be this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_3/+merge/55561
<mandel> dobey: but as I said, not blocking so I can wait 'til tarmac is back
<dobey> ok
<mandel> dobey: so we wait for tarmac, right?
<nessita> alecu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<dobey> nessita: can you land mandel's sso branch^ por favor?
<nessita> sure!
<dobey> gracias
<nessita> de nada
<mandel> oh cool :)
 * fagan just understood all of the languages spoken there 
<fagan> o/ progress
<mandel> nessita: before you do it: sudo apt-get install python-qt4
<mandel> nessita: I think that is the exact name of the package
<rye> rodrigo_, and it does not appear to be starting desktopcouch on startup
<nessita> mandel: what?!?!?!
<rodrigo_> rye, what doesn't start it? the session or evo-couchdb?
<nessita> mandel: are we adding a new dep to ussoc? I didn't get that memo ;-)
<nessita> mandel: does it work on linux? can I try it? :-D
<dobey> he's porting it to kde
<mandel> nessita: is qt, not kde. It is because otherwise you will get all the pylint warnings about not having pyqt in the system
<nessita> mandel: makes sense. Can I try it on linux?
<ralsina> it's just to make pylint happy
<nessita> and to avoid this:
<mandel> nessita: not yet, it will be ready for Linux next monday, as a per project :)
<nessita>   File "/home/nessita/canonical/tarmac/ussoc/ubuntu_sso/qt/controllers.py", line 19, in <module>
<nessita>     from PyQt4.QtCore import QUrl
<nessita> ImportError: No module named PyQt4.QtCore
<mandel> nessita: ein.. that should not happen
<mandel> u1trial should be ignoring the tests from qt
<nessita> mandel: hum, run-tests didn't report the problem and the branch got merged the same
 * nessita fixes run-tests
<nessita> mandel: let's no skip the QT tests
<nessita> mandel: let's make it a dev dependency, just like zeitgeist
<nessita> mandel: we all should run all the linux tests, both gtk and qt, to ensure we don't break anything
<mandel> nessita: atm the controllers are windows base, there are Qt multiplatform tests that are not skipped
<nessita> mandel: great thena
<nessita> then*
<mandel> I tried hard to make just windows not to be tested :)
<rye> rodrigo_, it does not start desktopcouch, which I suppose is because it does not query for the port
<nessita> perfect!
<rye> rodrigo_, even better
<rye> rodrigo_, it starts desktopcouch but does not connect to it :(
<mandel> nessita: I'm also adding some bugs with the windows tag in the project
<mandel> I'll take care of all windows tagged ones
<rodrigo_> rye, can you get the e-addressbook-factory output? without it, it's hard to say what the problem might be
<rye> rodrigo_, need to logout to obtain clean state..brb
<rodrigo_> rye, nah, whenever you can, no hurry right now :)
 * fagan clocks out
<dobey> lunch time
<rye> rodrigo_, so, there is nothing being printed by e-addressbook-factory and desktopcouch is being started but then "There are no items to show in this view" is displayed in evolution and it stays this way until i restart e-addressbook-factory and evolution
<rye> rodrigo_, weird thing - if i start e-addressbook-factory first then evolution, couchdb data source works, but if i run evolution w/o e-addressbook-factory, then there are no contacts
<mandel> ralsina: do you have time to give a review for the windows team?
<rodrigo_> rye, weird
<fagan> mandel: windows "team"? :)
<mandel> fagan: well, we are a team and we work in windows, right?
<fagan> mandel: duo :P
<mandel> fagan: well, ralsina is in, and we will have Chipaca with us in London
<fagan> mandel: oh I thought ralsina counts for all the corners of u1
<mandel> yes, but he is mine now, once you do a windows review, you are hooked for ever
<mandel> well, I need to  wallk the dog
<mandel> bbl
 * mandel walking beast
<fagan> later mandel
<karni> CardinalFang: Trivial review please https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-android-files/show-volumes-1-by-1/+merge/56413
<ralsina> fagan: I am everywhere.
<karni> ralsina: How dare you be in my bathroom O_x
<ralsina> karni: only of you IRC there
<karni> I don't IRC from my bathroom xD (Although I have friends who do lol!)
<CardinalFang> karni, okay.
<fagan> ralsina: hehe
<karni> CardinalFang: remember your question about making those static int's enums? I justified my choice for statc ints, but I pulled them into interfaces, which should make it cleaner.
<karni> But that's in the branch that'll follow.
<CardinalFang> karni, rock.
<karni> CardinalFang: \o/
<CardinalFang> karni, approved.
<karni> CardinalFang: Thank you!
<CardinalFang> karni, I misread a bit the first time.
<karni> CardinalFang: ack
<peppe84_> If I connect to ubuntu-one client he disconnected after few second. I have try to this procedure goo.gl/TgoBU but doesn't work. however, if I start ubuntuone-preference from gnome-terminal I receive a dbus error. see this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/589810/ any idea?
<karni> CardinalFang: fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-android-files/show-volumes-1-by-1/+merge/56413
<jester7> I cannot find an easy answer to this.  Does Ubuntu One support file versioning?
<beuno> jester7, does not at the moment, no
<dobey> we don't yet support file revisions,no
<jester7> ok, thanks
<dobey> yo soy tambien reviews de code por favor?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-744383/+merge/56424 y https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-gsd-crashes/+merge/56431
<nessita> dobey: puedo tener algunas reviews?
<nessita> dobey: me pueden hacer un par de reviews?
<ralsina> nessita: I already did your performance review ;-)
<karni> Is this Portugese or Spanish?
<CardinalFang> d-bey's is neither, ha ha.
<karni> hehe that I know ;) I meant what nessita wrote.
<CardinalFang> ES
<karni> ack :)
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-gsd-crashes/+merge/56431
<nessita> dobey: I'm getting this error:
<nessita> Namespace is empty; likely causes are:
<nessita> * Not including .h files to be scanned
<nessita> * Broken --identifier-prefix
<dobey> ah because you're building the stable-1-4 branch on natty and gobject-introspection stuff changed
<dobey> so when you get that, you can cd gsd-ubuntuone && make
<dobey> and it will build the gsd extensin
<dobey> then you can just test that
<nessita> gsd-plugin, rigth?
<dobey> oh yes, sorry
<dobey> me falni
<dobey> well just proposed another branch, which makes music store work in rhythmbox again
<dobey> think i will upload maverick sru patch for proposed and be done
<alecu> lucio_, facundobatista: q: after sending a share invitation thru the web, does syncdaemon have a valid volume_id for that share? I would guess it does not.
<alecu> I'm working on bug #646059, and I need to return a volume id on the ShareCreated dbus signal
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 646059 in ubuntuone-client "Nautilus doesn't update emblems for shares (or, syncdaemon doesn't emit response at all for shares offered thru http) (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646059
<alecu> since the volume id is used later by nautilus to get at the share info
<lucio_> i am gone, i can look into it tomorrow
<alecu> bye then
<alecu> for tomorrow, then: do "shareD" folders have volume_id, even though they have not been accepted yet?
<alecu> and this completes my day as well.
<dobey> i am pretty certain the answer to that is no. :)
<dobey> later all!
#ubuntuone 2011-04-06
<karni> g'night #ubuntuone !
<rye> I can't help but point this out. Look at bug #690673 and the look back at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/revision/934 now back at the bug. Yes, it is now in nightlies
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 690673 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon MUST move files to trash on removal (affects: 2) (heat: 38)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690673
<fagan> morning
<fagan> brb many updates
 * fagan hates unity sometimes
<rye> rodrigo_, pong
<rye> erm
<rye> rodrigo_, ping
<rodrigo_> rye, pong
<rye> rodrigo_, so, it looks like if there is e-addressbook-factory running already before main evolution process starts then couchdb can be contacted. Additionally no couchdb interaction is seen when other e-processes are running (e-calendar-factory, e-alarm-notifier).
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rye> does not look like it is couch-related but clicking on the contact hangs screen redraw :(
<rodrigo_> yeah, there are a lot of problems, given what people are adding to the bug
<rodrigo_> 1st the tokens not being in the keyring
<rodrigo_> 2nd the tokens being different in the keyring than in the .ini file
<rodrigo_> and then all the evo-related ones
<rodrigo_> also, someone reported a couchdb folder being created in $HOME, and I checked mine and indeed it's there
<rodrigo_> I guess that's the cache API in e-d-s having changed
 * mandel hates when launchpad is in read-only mode....
<rodrigo_> and needing a full path
<fagan> mandel: Can you have a look at my code I cant get it to work even though it seems ok
<mandel> fagan: well, if you have a way to send it, yes, launchapd is on readonly
<fagan> mandel: I can email it
<fagan> oh or use u1
<fagan> that would be faster
<mandel> yes, and +1 for using our own product :)
<rodrigo_> rye, hmm, I've lost the evo-couchdb bug, do you have the #?
<fagan> mandel: http://ubuntuone.com/p/l9k/
<rye> rodrigo_, i need to reboot, my compiz went crazy and I think i see some bug in evolution - it hangs the whole X server until killed when I click quickly on the contacts
<rodrigo_> rye, ok
<mandel> fagan: I'll be on it as soon as I do a tech pit stop
<fagan> mandel: its probably something dumb since im not really getting how the Qpainter stuff works yet
<fagan> brb tea
<fagan> back
 * mandel back
<mandel> fagan: the firs thing I would do is remove the need of the designer stuff, I have not looked at it, but you dont need it
<fagan> mandel: but I just didnt want to make a window :)
<fagan> ok removing
<mandel> fagan: no need, If you show the custom widget as the main widget, it will create the  windows frame around, so lets remove it some make the thing simpler
<fagan> cool
<mandel> fagan: the paint is in the wrong location, take a look at the following: http://www.commandprompt.com/community/pyqt/x2765
<rye> rodrigo_, could you please have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/590140/ - that is the bt i get when I manage to click addressbook entries until the whole session hangs (no reaction to mouse click or keyboard, swtching to vt works)
<mandel> fagan: that is a small example of a custom widget, the important part for you is the paintEvent
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> so I can get rid of the mouse events and work from there
<mandel> fagan: sorry, bloody irc crashed, did you get my last sentece about the paintevent?
<mandel> fagan: yes, that is, remove the mouse events and use that as a template
<fagan> cool
<fagan> yeah I got it
<mandel> fagan: from that, you will start getting thing drawn, the next step would be to draw the correct thing, but that is a diff story :)
<mandel> step by step, right ?
<fagan> mandel: yeah I think I know what metods to use and all of that but just getting the start was the hard part
<mandel> fagan: cool, then let me know if you have any other problems :)
<fagan> sure
<mandel> oh my, kubuntu looks horrible!
<fagan> mandel: hah
<fagan> I like how kubuntu looks but hates the theme
<fagan> but unity looks pretty good now so im happy using that
<fagan> (all the crashes make me regret that)
<mandel> yeah, unity looks way better, and I have no problem sin my ubuntu machine, boring dells for the win!
<fagan> mandel: msi wind is a little funny
<fagan> its new so I hope the issues get fixed soonish
<fagan> the webcam doesnt work, if I plug it out of the mains it doesnt let me use the wireless
<fagan> that kind of crap
<mandel> fagan: do remember that we have the spring next week, so make sure that you have a working windows vm to work with set up so that we dont loose to much time setting up the env
<mandel> I'd like to take as much advantage as possible form the sprint
<mandel> lisette: ping
<fagan> mandel: well for doing the interface and all that do I need Windows on it?
 * fagan removed windows from it because the way msi set it up was terribly annoying 
<mandel> fagan: every branch will have to be tested on windows, so just having two vms will not be enough, and you will have to do reviews that are not just UI reviews
<fagan> mandel: ah ok ill grab windows xp or something and dual boot it
<mandel> fagan: why not a vm?
<fagan> mandel: its an msi wind I dont think it can handle a vm
<fagan> mandel: 1.6ghz
<fagan> (dual core)
<mandel> fagan: dont you have something a little bit more powerful? is that you only laptop?
<fagan> mandel: the one I had before it was 1.7 ghz and 7 years old
<fagan> Im using a desktop for my main environment at home
<mandel> bummer…. well, is not your fault I'll take a look on what we can do about it
<fagan> mandel: id say there would be some other computers lying around
<karni> good morning!
<fagan> morning karni
<mandel> fagan: I doubt it a lot
<fagan> bummer :)
<fagan> mandel: I couldnt really help it too much but the dual boot should help since I cant vm it
<fagan> it would do
<mandel> fagan: I really dont want you to be constantly rebooting
<mandel> fagan: I sort out something
<fagan> mandel: yeah ok
<mandel> I'll
<fagan> mandel: in that example there is a bit that isnt defined and I cant find it anywhere its the bitBlt thing
<mandel> fagan: well, that is just a detail of what they are drawing, you can ignore that
<mandel> you wont use that at all
<fagan> ah ok
<rodrigo_> rye, use 'thread apply all bt' instead of 'bt' to get the backtrace
<fagan> break
<rye> rodrigo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/590160/
<rye> rodrigo_, basically evolution is sitting in #0  0x00007f7ac76ae7c4 in __lll_lock_wait () and all other applications are also waiting for something
<rye> btw... hmmm
<rodrigo_> rye, that's the main thread waiting for other threads to end, afaik
<rodrigo_> so it seems some thread is not releasing the lock of some data
<rodrigo_> because the other threads are waiting also
<rye> rodrigo_, well, the whole desktop is frozen when i am clicking on the contact which has all possible fields filled in
<rodrigo_> except fgor thread 8, which is 'polling'
<rodrigo_> #5  0x00007f7abddfb373 in ?? () from /usr/lib/nvidia-current/libGL.so.1
<rodrigo_> hmm, we talked yesterday about a nvidia's GL problem, let me check
<rodrigo_> <seb128> rodrigo_, the nvidia binary driver create quite some ram use for each process using gl
<rodrigo_>  rodrigo_, which is basically every gtk application when cairo is built with gl
<rodrigo_> rye, not sure, but your problem might be related to that, lots of memory leaked in cairo apps
<rye> rodrigo_, ok, reproduced w/o the couchdb
<rye> rodrigo_, just created the contact in local addressbook with all fields defined, clicked on it and BOOM
<rodrigo_> rye, same backtrace?
<rye> rodrigo_, well, not boom but some field is indeed causing the hang
<rye> rodrigo_, yes, waiting on the lock
<rodrigo_> hmm, ok
<rye> in __lll_lock_wait ()
<rye> rodrigo_, so that's not couchdb-evolution :)
<rye> now i need to find out which field causes that
<rodrigo_> rye, see bug #725434
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 725434 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL (affects: 26) (heat: 154)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<rodrigo_> rye, did you find the evo-couchdb bug I lost?
<rodrigo_> rye, the #?
<rye> rodrigo_, well, extra memory is one thing and evolution hanging the whole UI when some contact field is defined look slike a different thing...
<rye> rodrigo_, bug #673568 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 673568 in evolution-couchdb (and 1 other project) "Error modifying contact, other error when saving contacts (affects: 42) (dups: 4) (heat: 206)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673568
<rodrigo_> rye, not that one, the one about contacts not synced
<rodrigo_> rye, out-of-memory conditions can hang the whole desktop
<rodrigo_> rye, because of swapping
<rye> rodrigo_, hm, contacts not synced? in lucid?
<rodrigo_> rye, the one from jono
<rye> rodrigo_, memory usage is ok, cpu is also ok, the whole UI hangs
<rye> rodrigo_, bug #727370 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727370 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Contacts not syncing with my computer (affects: 20) (dups: 15) (heat: 164)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727370
<rye> rodrigo_, and by whole ui i mean the desktop, not evolution only
<rodrigo_> rye, yes, that one, thanks
<rye> heh, clicking cancel on merge contact prompt in evolution hangs evolution...
<rye> rodrigo_, this is LOL
<rye> rodrigo_, if you set Yahoo IM info then evolution locks up the desktop
<rodrigo_> rye, ok, let me try
<rye> rodrigo_, switching to vt and killing evolution should release the desktop
<rodrigo_> rye, not for me, it works ok
<rye> rodrigo_, okay
<rodrigo_> rye, so, I'd say it's related to the nvidia driver thing, what does top say?
<rye> rodrigo_, no, try adding both AIM and Yahoo identifiers to the contact
<rodrigo_> rye, ok
<rodrigo_> rye, works ok, no hang
<rye> rodrigo_, so you have a contact with name, aim and yahoo identifiers and it works fine, right?
<rodrigo_> rye, yes
<rye> why? :)
<rye> rodrigo_, by works right i mean you can click on the contact entry, edit it and save and nothing hangs, is that correct?
<rodrigo_> rye, yes, and then open it again, remove it
<mandel> clarita: ping
<clarita> mandel - good day
<mandel> clarita: morning!
<mandel> clarita: I've got 2 questions for you, do you have a few minutes, it wont be long
<clarita> mandel: sure
<mandel> clarita: first one: it there is an error during the registration, shall we allow the user to go back to the last page he visited in the wizard?
<mandel> clarita: second one: any design available that I can take a loot at?
<mandel> ups, I meant look, not loot :P
<clarita> mandel: for the error - I think we should give an option to 'try again'
<clarita> mandel: within the error messaging - I still need to explore these (today) after our chat last week - for the designs I need to check with Lisette - did she ping you back?
<mandel> clarita: no, that is why I opted for an diff root :)
<clarita> mandel: ahaaa - ok let me check
<clarita> mandel: can we aim to catch up at 4pm or so today on the error messaging?
 * fagan would like to listen in
<mandel> clarita: sure
<clarita> mandel: will include fagan :-)
<fagan> :)
<mandel> clarita: hmm, with 4 pm? London 4 pm?
<fagan> it would be 5PM UTC then
<fagan> or 3PM
<fagan> god my timezones are all over the place :P
<clarita> 3pm
<fagan> yeah I added an hour instead of taking away hehe
<clarita> BST = UTC - 1
<fagan> yeah
<clarita> fagan: this is your speaking/typing clock
<clarita> mandel fagan: OK I will ping you then to check you're free then Skype
 * fagan remembers the rule in this channel that you cant talk about any timezone but UTC otherwise there is punishment 
<mandel> clarita: sure
<mandel> fagan: that is why I have a clock in my desktop for each of the locations where people are working
<mandel> is always easier to say 'your 5pm' :P
<fagan> mandel: thats handy
 * fagan misses the old ubuntu clock applet where you could do that 
<mandel> fagan: there is a way to do that on unity, but I have no clue how :(
<rye> rodrigo_, hm, are you using nvidia-based machine?
<rye> rodrigo_, that poll() thread is interesting, it has nvidia's libgl in the stack trace
<fagan> mandel: well it would be easier just to make a little applet in the notification area that does that
<rodrigo_> rye, yes, using nvidia driver
<rodrigo_> rye, but I'm not fully up-to-date, are you?
 * fagan would do one but is way too lazy 
<rye> rodrigo_, yes, i am fully up-to-date
 * fagan tries to find out about multi monitor support in unity 
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> duanedesign: morning
<duanedesign> fagan: FWIW, I use a firefox add-on called FoxClocks for helping to keep track of everyones TZ
<fagan> duanedesign: I dont use firefox :P
<duanedesign> that won't work then :)
 * fagan thinks switching to AR time would be a good idea for this team :)
<rye> fagan, multi monitor support in twin-view mode is ok
<fagan> rye: twin-view?
<rye> fagan, which is basically extending the desktop, not separate displays per screen
<rye> fagan, nvidia calls it twinview :)
<fagan> rye: im on nvidia
<rye> fagan, with nouveau or nvidia drivers?
<fagan> nvidia ones
<fagan> ah I had it on seperate x screens
<fagan> brb restarting
 * popey uses unity with nvidia binary driver in twinview mode. works very nicely
 * mandel walking dog
<fagan> rye: have I ever told you I love you
 * fagan now has dual monitors 
<fagan> mandel: ping me when you get back
<fagan> still cant get this working
<dobey_> ralsina: donde es?
<thisfred> ralsina: when you have time  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications/+merge/55812
<mandel> fagan: ping
<fagan> mandel: pong
 * fagan pastebins
<mandel> sorry for taking longer… the bloody firemen are in the building, no ide why
<dobey> also, https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/libu1-mp3-install/+merge/56471
<CardinalFang> karni, I can't test that branch here.  Grrr.  ant still doesn't build it.
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590221/
<CardinalFang> karni, in looking it over, I didn't see anything wrong, though.
<mandel> fagan: what is the problem?
<ralsina> thisfred: sure
<fagan> mandel: I still cant get it to draw
<fagan> :/
<karni> CardinalFang: you're freaking fast. they do build, beun-o and ivank-a have been testing it on their phones as well. but hell I'd like that ant to work..
<fagan> I dont think I understand how to do it yet and googling didnt help since there arent any good examples around
<karni> CardinalFang: I've put much effort to write ListActivity as cleanly as possible and reviewed my work multiple times so that we could merge ASAP
<mandel> fagan: yes, there are several issues in that code, let me get you a good example, give me a min or so
<fagan> mandel: cool
<mandel> fagan: how good are you with c++? I mean, is an example in C++ good?
<fagan> mandel: im very good at C++
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll be moving the U1F meta-sync core from getDelta to query (via REST, because query will deprecate), this means I will have to focus on some internal flesh now.. and make it fast.
<fagan> mandel: I can probably figure it out
<karni> fast, as in: the deadline is very close
<mandel> fagan: then take a look at the paintEvent of http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/widgets-shapedclock.html
<fagan> ok cool
<fagan> ill try to figure it out
<mandel> fagan: that is a good example of how to deal with the painEvent, you can also try to do the same widget in pyQt if you want to see if you get it right
<ralsina> hi mandel, fagan!
<ralsina> mandel: I bet your dog climbed a tree and the firemen are rescuing it
<fagan> ralsina: hey
 * fagan sucks at QPainter so much 
<mandel> ralsina: that would be good news, I thing it has to do with the fact that the yoga people burned soemthing...
<ralsina> mandel: too much psychic energy. Yogis should always use fireproof mats.
<alecu> thisfred, still running tests, but approved.
<mandel> ralsina: yes, they are weird, the have laughting sessions.. maybe is related
<ralsina> mandel: what's today's exercise? I can lend a hand, probably
<fagan> ralsina: QPainter
<fagan> (im not getting it at all)
<ralsina> fagan: let's go to #fagan_pyqt and tell me all about it ;-)
<karni> CardinalFang: Has it been permission to merge to trunk or should I give you more time to review (you did it ultra fast, I was quite suprized!)
<CardinalFang> karni, I want to run it first while I read the code.
<CardinalFang> karni, a first read looked good, but I don't understand every detail.
<karni> CardinalFang: Aha. You don't have eclipse configured :<
<karni> CardinalFang: Can I be of help to explain?
 * karni thinks cheap breakfast cereal are not that good -_-`
<CardinalFang> karni, yes.  Let me get a bug report out of someone first.  Be right back with you.
<CardinalFang> karni, 5 minutes.
<karni> CardinalFang: Sure, thanks. ACK!
 * karni tests hilighting: karni
<rye> CardinalFang, do you have the latest build of Ubuntu One contacts?
<CardinalFang> karni, hilight!
<karni> CardinalFang: works! thanks :)
<rye> CardinalFang, i am not able to fetch the item from the market due to it is being in an emulator
<CardinalFang> rye, not sure, but this may be it:  http://sandbox.chad.org/u1c-9001.apk
<alecu> lucio_, facundobatista, verterok: q: after sending a share invitation thru the web, does syncdaemon have a valid volume_id for that share? I would guess it does not.
<alecu>  I'm working on bug #646059, and I need to return a volume id on the ShareCreated dbus signal, since the volume id is used later by nautilus to get at the share info
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 646059 in ubuntuone-client "Nautilus doesn't update emblems for shares (or, syncdaemon doesn't emit response at all for shares offered thru http) (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646059
<facundobatista> alecu, no idea, would need to follow code
<verterok> alecu: the sahre was accepted? or just offered via the web?
<alecu> verterok, just offered
<verterok> alecu: syncdaemon knows nothing about share offers
<CardinalFang> rye, yes, I think that^ APK is the exact same as in the Market.
<alecu> verterok, this is all to show the little hand holding the folder icon that signals that the directory was shared.
<verterok> alecu: a share offer isn't even a share :/
<rye> CardinalFang, thanks, syncing!
<alecu> verterok, but is it a "shared" ?
<verterok> alecu: nope
<verterok> it's nothing from syncdaemon POV
<verterok> alecu: actually from the api server POV too
<alecu> verterok, right. But I see that a marker is stored when a directory is shared thru the email
<verterok> alecu: where?
<verterok> alecu: I think that's only used for the protocol share creation case...where we have a response from the server
<verterok> alecu: once upon a time, the only way to create a share was using the protocol...then the http share offer stuff was added
<verterok> alecu: if the http code in aq fires an AQ_CREATE_SHARE_OK, you will end up with a Shared instance in the "shared" shelf
<verterok> me thinks
<alecu> let me check
<alecu> verterok, the CreateShare command is passed a "marker" parameter
<alecu> thisfred, the http code fires a different event
<alecu> AQ_SHARE_INVITATION_SENT
 * thisfred reads backlog
<alecu> (a new one we added for zg)
<alecu> verterok, so, that marker is also sent when we send the AQ_SHARE_INVITATION_SENT (http) instead of the AQ_CREATE_SHARE_OK (protocol)
<alecu> sorry thisfred
<alecu> I meant verterok a few lines above.
<verterok> alecu: so, you don't have a Shared instance in the "shared" shelf
<verterok> alecu: which makes sense...as the share isn't actually there
<CardinalFang> karni, okay, a few problems sorted.
<karni> CardinalFang: kk
<CardinalFang> Now, back to ant build. ...
<karni> CardinalFang: You courageous knight!
<karni> CardinalFang: ee.. I was pretty sure I fixed that. You apply the library with $ android update project --path path/to/proj --library path/to/gd , not $ android update lib-project ..
<karni> ok, trunk has that fixed
<karni> "package greendroid.app does not exist" -- ant has issues with GreenDroid
<rye> nessita,  ping
<rye> nessita, after installation of desktopcouch-ubuntuone via the control panel I am greeted with http://ubuntuone.com/p/lCT/
<nessita> looking
<nessita> rye: right, I noticed that exact behaviour yesterday
<nessita> rye: desktopcouch is failing with NoPairingRecord
<nessita> rye: can you please file a bug for thisfred/CardinalFang to diagnose?
<rye> nessita, i think that can be a left over from a previous installation, i see the old databases there and there was no successful replication
<karni> CardinalFang: Cyril (author of GD) writes clearly in the README how to apply the lib with ADT plugin. I've gone to Android dev website and tried the command line way, but I can't make ant recognize the lib project properly :[
<rye> however no pairing record...
<nessita> rye: I don't think is related, the U1 plugin for DC is complaining about no pairing record
<karni> CardinalFang: I do not, however, doubt your ant-jitsu. Never. :)
<CardinalFang> rye, is this running nightlies?
<rye> nessita, now it is even more interesting
<rye> CardinalFang, yes, the host is running nightlies, recently updated
<karni> CardinalFang: on the other hand.. ant does say "Ordered libraries: [setup] /home/mike/src/android/ubuntuone/GreenDroid/GreenDroid" (on my computer)
<rye> nessita, how do you like this layout - http://ubuntuone.com/p/lCa/
<nessita> rye: I love it! :-D
<rye> nessita, but wait!
<nessita> rye: click on ALT having the focus on the control panel
<nessita> we do magic!
<rye> nessita, http://ubuntuone.com/p/lCb/
<nessita> rye: press ALT
<nessita> (only ALT)
<rye> nessita, but once I click Alt... it is all appears :)
<rye> nessita, why alt :) ?
<nessita> rye: there is some weird stuff going on with compiz, I would guess
<ralsina> rye: we have no idea, but that's the magic key
<rye> nessita, that's not a compiz thing
<rye> nessita, that thing is running in a standard gnome
<nessita> gtk, compiz, something
<rye> nessita, moreover it is running over the network :)
<nessita> rye: bug #750309
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 750309 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Services tab layout doesn't work right (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750309
<nessita> rye: whoever is drawing the windows is not noticing some widgets
<rye> nessita, in my unity session it was drawing at least something, now only blank bar below the file sync...
<nessita> rye: I have no idea how to debug those weird rendering issues :-( we've had some here in the sprint as well
<ralsina> rye: we may have a workaround though
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<rye> ... aand http://ubuntuone.com/p/lCh/
<mandel> nessita: one quick question about sso, when you are loading the image you show a nice spiral, where did you get that guy from?
<nessita> mandel: is a gtk.Spinner, which allows to start it or stop it
<fagan> ralsina: someone turned my router off a few times :/
<mandel> nessita: bummer… I wanted something that nice :P
<mandel> nessita: thx for the help :)
<nessita> mandel: does QT have something like that?
<fagan> I just logged into windows since mandel and clarita and I are having a meeting on skype and my ubuntu doesnt actually work with skype :/
<mandel> nessita: I'm looking hehe :)
<rye> Bad Request on modifying the contact, latest natty with nightlies, couchdb restarted, e-addressbook-factory restarted :(...
<rye> going even further away
<clarita> fagan: eek - what are the alternatives
<nessita> rodrigo_: ^
<fagan> clarita: its cool im in window now so should be perfect
<rodrigo_> rye, can you activate the debugging please?
<rodrigo_> rye, export COUCHDB_DEBUG_MESSAGES=1
<dobey> grr, gio is not working right with g_file_enumerate_children_async for me :(
<ralsina> fagan: wasn'tme :-D
<rodrigo_> rye, and then run e-addressbook-factory on the terminal, as before
<rye> rodrigo_, are your packages in natty/main or nightlies? because nightlies do not override main now due to version
<rodrigo_> rye, Bad Request means bad oauth tokens, btw
<ralsina> mandel: you could use a label with a QMvie (an animated gif)
<rodrigo_> rye, which packages?
<clarita> ok mandel fagan: ready for a call in 3?
<fagan> ralsina: if I was on a VM it would be the same since it would inherit all the voice issues from the host OS
<dobey> rodrigo_: it shouldn't. if it does that's a bug
<fagan> clarita: im ready now :)
<ralsina> fagan: yeah
<rye> rodrigo_, Could not PUT document: \x98^
<mandel> clarita: always read :)
<ralsina> I think I'll listen, if you don't mind!
<clarita> mandel fagan: ok, hold on to your hats
<rodrigo_> rye, that's the error? and the whole output?
<fagan> hah
<rodrigo_> dobey, it's a bug for sure :)
<mandel> clarita: gime me 2 min to grab a coffee and the headphone :)
<rodrigo_> dobey, but the Bad Request errors are usually because of wrong oauth tokens
<clarita> mandel: okey dokey
<dobey> rodrigo_: i mean invalid tokens should return HTTP 401 for oauth, 400 for some other errors with the request
<rodrigo_> 400 is not found, right?
<dobey> 400 is Bad Request
<dobey> 401 is Unauthorized
<dobey> 404 is Not Found
<rodrigo_> right
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm giving up on ant.. moving on to next task. let me know if I can help clear up the review for you.
<rye> rodrigo_, you will be pleased to know that my evolution addressbook now hangs the vm's session too
<rye> so it is not nvidia-driver specific
<fagan> mandel: answer :)
<rodrigo_> rye, I'm not pleased
<rodrigo_> rye, with the same hang in nvidia's libgl?
<rye> rodrigo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/590287/
<rye> rodrigo_, oops wrong process :)
<rodrigo_> ah
<rye> rodrigo_, here's evolution one - http://paste.ubuntu.com/590288/
<rye> #1  0xb71f10b9 in __lll_lock_wait () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<rye> awesome
<rye> rodrigo_, killing evolution resumes session
<rodrigo_> so yeah, some thread seems to be locking and not releasing the lock, and the main thread just waiting
<rodrigo_> rye, do you have any remote mail/calendar/addressbook?
<rye> rodrigo_, not there
<rye> rodrigo_, but the question is - why does it block completely the session, i.e. panels, keyboard interaction etc?
<rodrigo_> Thread 6 is 'polling', so I guess that's the one that is waiting for some input
<rye> rodrigo_, to a casual user that would have looked as a locked-up machine
<rodrigo_> rye, I'd say it's because of out-of-memory condition
<rye> rodrigo_, no
<rye> rodrigo_, i can ssh to that machine and it has plenty of ram still and i am running gdb there
<rodrigo_> rye, ok, then what is it?
<rye> rodrigo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/590289/
<CardinalFang> karni, Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException at com.android.sdklib.internal.project.ProjectCreator.updateProject(ProjectCreator.java:551)   Woot!
<rye> rodrigo_, can that be something like a shared lock on the resource that the whole gnome uses? something inside /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
<rodrigo_> swapping = reading/writing to disk, so I guess it starts swapping?
<rodrigo_> rye, anyway, what accounts do you have on that evolution install?
<rye> rodrigo_, no, just re-ran free, the same numbers
<rye> rodrigo_, no live accounts, only couchdb addressbook, but i was able to reproduce it on non-couchdb addressbook
<rodrigo_> rye, and also, can you paste the whole e-a-f output as per your 'Could not PUT ...' problem?
<rye> rodrigo_, i was able to get that only once, after that it locks up
<karni> CardinalFang: :O
<karni> CardinalFang: where was that thrown?
<karni> CardinalFang: by ant?
<rodrigo_> rye, can you test without the nvidia drivers?
<karni> CardinalFang: Eclipse doesn't complain, I'm sure it's a valid project hahah
<rye> rodrigo_, that's all I have from that session - http://paste.ubuntu.com/590292/
<CardinalFang> karni, by  androidsdk/tools/android
<rodrigo_> rye, ugh
<rye> rodrigo_, that's running inside a Xephyr
<karni> CardinalFang: an NPE... ? that's a bug!
<CardinalFang> Yes.
<rye> rodrigo_, so no nvidia libs there
<rye> ... (and sluggish performance :) )
<karni> CardinalFang: lol, I'm loving it. it's like.. 3rd Android/SDK bug we discovered while developing U1F
<rodrigo_> rye, please use the env variable to get more debugging info
<rodrigo_> rye, export COUCHDB_DEBUG_MESSAGES=1
<rye> rodrigo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/590293/ - it is hanging now
<rodrigo_> rye, that's useless without the extra debugging info you get with the env variable, so can you set it before running e-addressbook-factory, please?
<rye> rodrigo_, i set it
<rodrigo_> rye, before running e-addressbook-factory?
<rodrigo_> on the same terminal?
<beuno> ralsina, ping
<beuno> or alecu
<beuno> or thisfred
<beuno> :)
<ralsina> beuno: pong
<beuno> ralsina, hi
<beuno> so
<beuno> I think I found a bug
 * ralsina is SHOCKED ;)
<alecu> hi beuno
<beuno> ralsina, when you create a new udf
<beuno> when it finishes syncing
<beuno> you get a message in the messaging menu telling you that you have a new udf
<beuno> but it's not really new, you just added it
<ralsina> Yes, we shouldn't show that on the device where you created it
<beuno> I think it has something to do with another bug I filed a few minutes ago
<beuno> that the local client doesn't know the udfs it created
<beuno> anyway
<beuno> should I file it?
<ralsina> yeah
<beuno> something nice to fix for natty
<beuno> k
<beuno> more karma for me!
<rye> rodrigo_, yes, nothing different
<ralsina> beuno: apparently easy to fix
<rye> rodrigo_, another thing is that in standard gnome I still can do Alt+Tab but other windows do not respond
<rye> rodrigo_, so I see them but I can't click on anything
<rye> rodrigo_, this is not couchdb-specifict, and not nvidia-specific
<beuno> ralsina, my favorite problems
<rodrigo_> rye, that's weird, because it should show more debugging, like this -> http://pastebin.com/ZdnUpVML
<ralsina> beuno: if only all were like that... ok, we would be unemplyed ;-)
<beuno> ralsina, bug #752616
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 752616 in ubuntuone-client "Shouldn't get notified of udfs created locally in the messaging menu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752616
<dobey> why does gio hate me
<ralsina> thisfred: assigned to you, #752616!
<dobey> rye: it sounds like something is grabbing your mouse
<rodrigo_> rye, make sure you have killed e-addressbook-factory before running it on the command line
<rye> rodrigo_, yes, exported the var, restarted e-addressbook-factory, got the fresh evolution instance, clicking on the contact with nick, aim and yahoo defined -> hangs
<dobey> rye: evolution hangs with mouse grabbed, which is why you can't click anywhere. you can switch to a VT and gdb attach to the pid and get a backtrace
<rodrigo_> rye, ah, we disable the debug messages in the package!
<rodrigo_> grr
<rye> dobey, aha....
<rodrigo_> rye, can you bzr get lp:~ubuntu-desktop/couchdb-glib/ubuntu and edit debian/rules to remove the --disable-debug-messages thing and rebuild that locally?
<rodrigo_> rye, I'll submit a package fix now, if you want to wait for the package to show up
<rye> rodrigo_, i need to run away now but once I return back i will give it a go, since it is reproducible on local addressbook too there is not much COUCHDB info
<rye> rodrigo_, but I will try to reproduce that 400 error
<rodrigo_> ok
<fagan> my headset messes up my hair
<fagan> brb
<thisfred> beuno:  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-752616/+merge/56595
<thisfred> also anyone else is welcome to review
<karni> CardinalFang: Yet again I stumble on branching question -- I will be implemeing Query ActionQueueCommand, but this influences interactions with the FilesActivity.java -- should I branch trunk or yet-unmerged u1f-unified-list ?
<beuno> thisfred, that was fast. Argentina suits you.
<CardinalFang> karni, branch the earliest possible public branch that you can.
<karni> CardinalFang: ACK
<CardinalFang> beuno, well, the food doesn't.
<thisfred> beuno: I don't disagree :)
<karni> CardinalFang: you mean, latest? which is trunk?
<beuno> thisfred, +1
<beuno> thanks
<beuno> CardinalFang, is he vegan?
<karni> CardinalFang: Ok, I get it :)
<CardinalFang> beuno, no.  Just mortal.
<CardinalFang> beuno, just because a place has "sushi" on a sign outside, it doesn't mean it's safe to eat.
<ralsina> if you want safe food, why would you try raw sea fish in a place that is not near the ocean?
<karni> Sushi in Warsaw happens to be tasty, and it's really not that close to the ocean/sea.
<ralsina> tasty != safe :-)
 * mandel refrains from making jokes a about tasty and fish……
<karni> ralsina: true, but I'm still alive ;D
 * ralsina looks the fish section in "10000 tasteless jokes", 3rd edition.
<CardinalFang> karni, got it to build.  Had to rip out the local build.xml "build" rule and its Lint magic though.
<karni> CardinalFang: \o/ !
<karni> too bad, though. I hoped to keep Lint
<dobey> lunch!
<ralsina> lunch indeed!
<CardinalFang> karni, do you see flashing on scroll of the lists?
<CardinalFang> karni, I may have a fix for that.
<karni> CardinalFang: I haven't noticed that..
<karni> CardinalFang: Fix it if you can, sure
 * karni rechecks
<karni> CardinalFang: rather smooth here. Android 2.1-update1, HTC Hero with ~330MHz cpu ^ ^
<karni> CardinalFang: I will also reconsider making files as remote/local some another way than changing the list views backgrounds. Probably a drawable would be better, as fast scrolling can confuse android and it might happen it doesn't refresh the backgrounds fast enough (I have checked that, it's not U1F bug)
<karni> /s/making/marking
<CardinalFang> karni, hrm, okay.
<CardinalFang> karni, AFK, lunch.
 * mandel needs a bigger brain to fill his head
 * mandel walking dog
<mandel> bbl
<thisfred> ralsina:  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-752616/+merge/56595
<thisfred> again, when you have time
<ralsina> thisfred: +1
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/libu1-mp3-install/+merge/56471
<dobey> it even fixes 4 bugs! :)
<ralsina> dobey: on it!
<alecu> verterok, would it be right if I added the share.path to the following events? AQ_CREATE_SHARE_OK, AQ_SHARE_INVITATION_SENT and AQ_CREATE_SHARE_ERROR
<alecu> verterok, (and to the corresponding dbus signals as well)
<nessita> dobey: is this the cert we shipped? /etc/ssl/certs/Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.pem
<dobey> yes, there are 2 files though, iirc
<dobey> they are both in ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<verterok> alecu: not sure about AQ_SHARE_INVITATION_SENT...as we discussed earlier...that's not a share
<verterok> yet
<alecu> verterok, I understood that, yes. But I wanted to use the path where the user right clicked... anyway, dobey pointed me at some other way.
<alecu> thanks anyway!
<verterok> alecu: adding the path to AQ_CREATE_SHARE_OK/ERROR makes no sense to me...AQ knows nothing about paths...that's VM job
<verterok> alecu: you already have that info in VM_SHARE_CREATED|CREATE_ERROR
<alecu> verterok, ok, let's forget about events.
<alecu> verterok, what about adding it to the dbus signal dict?
<verterok> it should be there too
<alecu> verterok, not every time!
<verterok> alecu: I see we are missing a push of VM_SHARE_CREATE_ERROR
<alecu> verterok, look at handle_AQ_CREATE_SHARE_OK in ubuntuone/syncdaemon/interaction_interfaces.py
<alecu> verterok, and the else that goes "share_dict.update(dict(volume_id=str(share_id)))"
<alecu> verterok, in that case we won't have the path.
<alecu> verterok, so I was thinking of adding the path both in that case and for AQ_SHARE_INVITATION_SENT
<verterok> alecu: you should use VM_SHARE_CREATED|CREATE_ERROR
<verterok> alecu: it's VM job to handle paths, not AQ
<verterok> alecu: looks like a bug to me :)
<verterok> alecu: I mean, VM not pushing VM_SHARe_CREATE_ERROR
<alecu> verterok, I want this to work even when there is no share on the server yet.
<alecu> oh, ok.
<alecu> verterok, well, anyway, let's not worry about this right now. rodney suggested some other solution, doing it on the nautilus plugin, and I'll be looking into it.
<verterok> alecu: yes, this should work with no share on the server
<alecu> oh, ok.
<karni> nessita!
<karni> nessita: where do you host some REST using source?
<nessita> karni: ubuntuone control panel, backend.py -> webclient.py
<nessita> karni: did I et your question right?
<karni> nessita: cool! is the branch lp:ubunutone-control-panel ?
<nessita> almost: lp:ubuntuone-control-panel ;-)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-724882/+merge/56629 por favor los banditos
<karni> nessita: hehe, thanks!
<karni> Yo! Anyone uses Dvorak layout here :)?
<thisfred> brb
<thisfred> CardinalFang: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/desktopcouch/lp-673641/+merge/56634 is this correct, or was the missing break statement intentional? (Don't know if I need to ask you or aquarius, but either of you is welcome to review ;)
<CardinalFang> karni, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-files/ant-fixed-postgreendroid/+merge/56637
<karni> CardinalFang: win!
<CardinalFang> karni, you'll need to move your ../GreenDroid to ../greendroid_src after that.
<karni> CardinalFang: roger
<CardinalFang> thisfred, yours is right.  I'm amazed anyone noticed.
<thisfred> yeah me too :)
<karni> CardinalFang: nearby_copy =D I like that!
<karni> CardinalFang: Ant doesn't like the ł in my name (Michał). I shall remove it later for the sake of clean output.
<alecu> karni, do you use Dvorak on your phone too?
<CardinalFang> Ah!  It forgot about the file encoding.  That's still legal.
<CardinalFang> karni, We need to set  something.file.encoding=UTF-8 .
<karni> alecu: haha. I recently started to learn dvorak, and it's so awesome I wanted to share my joy here.
<karni> alecu: So I'm not yet at stage of using it on my phone, but I might one day hah!
<alecu> cool!
<karni> CardinalFang: ok, then I'll let it be :)
<karni> looking at setup script
<alecu> karni, a friend of mine swears by dvorak, so I have some respect for it. Never go the nerve to learn it myself, though.
<alecu> *got
<karni> alecu: =D
<karni> CardinalFang: GreenDroid won't build if target API is 1
<karni> wait.. it just did
<karni> that's interesting, GD hasn't been designed to be <=1.5 compatible
<karni> that might have changed
 * karni checks
<karni> CardinalFang: android update project --path "${PROJECTROOT}" --library ../greendroid_src/GreenDroid --target 1
<karni> this is a bit hardcore, we're not that compatible
<karni> we're at least 1.6
<karni> if not even 2.0.1
<karni> CardinalFang: we've been building for --target 6 until now
<karni> I'll try 4
<karni> works. /me tries 3
<CardinalFang> karni, Ah yeah.  That's the id, not the SDK value.
<CardinalFang> So, totally local and dumb.
<karni> it's API level
<karni> no? http://developer.android.com/guide/appendix/api-levels.html
<CardinalFang> karni, is it API level or the ID of the installation?   android list target
<karni> CardinalFang: fails for 3 already
<karni> 1 sec
<CardinalFang> In any case, that "1" is wrong.
<karni> CardinalFang: that's correct, yes
<karni> that's what I meant. and 1 is wrong.
<karni> 3 is minimum, *but*
<karni> GreenDroid has been specifically written for 1.6 and I don't want to risk 1.5 for time being
<CardinalFang> karni, Also, I think your encoding is fixed.
<CardinalFang> Pull.
<karni> I can look into this later, but let's go for 1.6+
<karni> which is 4
 * karni pull
 * karni pulls haha
<karni> CardinalFang: yeah, so you'll need to set --target 4
<karni> it doesn't build, and won't build for target <=3
<CardinalFang> karni:  Error: Target id '4' is not valid. Use 'android list targets' to get the target ids.
<CardinalFang> I have only three SDK versions installed.
<karni> umm... it did build for me o_O ;D
<karni> Does it build for you?
<CardinalFang> This number is a local convention.
<CardinalFang> It's the order you install versions.
<CardinalFang> Not SDK version number.
<karni> id: 4 or "android-4" Name: Android 1.6
<CardinalFang> For you.
<karni> ↑ this is what we want. id == 4
<karni> oh..
<karni> It's local? hah
<CardinalFang> I have only 2.0.1, 2.1, and 2.2 installed.
<CardinalFang> Those are 1, 2, 3
<karni> Makes sense, but I don't get it why it accepts id's instead of API levels :< That's sad.
<karni> Right.
<CardinalFang> Yes it's dumb.
<karni> I think I have almost all of them installed.. (14)
<CardinalFang> Hah.
<CardinalFang> I just upgraded my old SDK r04 to r10, so I had to start fresh.
<karni> Okey, so anyway. Will you, or should I, fix the README.txt for and users section?
<karni> No need to call: android update project [...]
<karni> the setup script does it for you
<CardinalFang> karni, I won't get to that today.
<karni> CardinalFang: you did nice work with ant today!
<CardinalFang> karni, And the setup needs some grep and sed to get the ID out.
<karni> huh ;D since you love ant so much, can I leave it up to you and go for REST ?
<karni> I'm very happy you fixed ant. Too bad there's no Lint, but now I can track if it throws something it (ant) doesn't like.
<CardinalFang> karni, Yep.  I'll take care of it in the next two days or so.
<karni> CardinalFang: awesome! you probably didn't have time to go over the sections you didn't understand in the review, did you?
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm a pain, I know ;)
<CardinalFang> karni, you're a pain.
<CardinalFang> karni, no, I didn't.
<CardinalFang> karni, Soon.  Sorry.
<karni> CardinalFang: sure, I'll start elsewhere :)
<karni> CardinalFang: I know I am. Thanks for ant!
<CardinalFang> karni, I have to get something done or ralsina will yell at me.
<karni> CardinalFang: Tell him it was my fault ;)
<CardinalFang> karni, see you tomorrow.
<karni> c u Chad, thanks again
 * ralsina looks seriously in CardinalFang's direction
 * CardinalFang cowers.
<karni> ralsina: look here!
 * karni waves
<karni> ralsina: wassss good? ;)
<ralsina> hi karni! ;-)
<karni> ralsina: long time no see! ;)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: is trapped in an argentinian sweatshop
<ralsina> we could start the air conditioner...
<CardinalFang> I keep pushing on the exit door, but I don't know what "tire" means.
<karni> ralsina: or he could take a pain killer, and make me go away ;d
<karni> reviews are such a pain when you have to bother one person :<
<ralsina> CardinalFang: you push to much, a car comes and runs you over. With its tires.
<karni> ralsina: wanna review some Java Android source xD ?
<ralsina> CardinalFang: it's ok if you promise to do it before friday noon
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll remember your support if I make it to peer reviews! (I hope you won't remember me being PITA, though!)
<ralsina> karni: I can review it, but it's going to be "-1 java"  ;-)
<karni> ralsina: and so I expected x)
<karni> ralsina: if I could, I would really write this in Python (when I was consulting syncdaemon.py source, man... it's beautiful)
<thisfred> ralsina: pretty trivial review  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/desktopcouch/lp-673641/+merge/56634
<ralsina> thisfred: got it
 * thisfred likes Las perras del infierno - Somos las perras http://tinysong.com/Feii
<thisfred> ralsina: another trivial one https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/desktopcouch/lp-599847/+merge/56644
<ralsina> thisfred: strangely, it's not politically incorrect in spanish!
<ralsina> thisfred: got it
<thisfred> ralsina: is that a 'needs fixing' ? ;)
<dobey> ralsina: also https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/rescan-library/+merge/56650 :)
<ralsina> dobey: ok!
<thisfred> nessita: ralsina: another trivial one  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/lp-752943/+merge/56657
<dobey> i got all kinds of branches
<alecu> @ping
<ubot4`> pong
<thisfred> CardinalFang: can you also +1 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/desktopcouch/lp-599847/+merge/56644 (one liner)
<dobey> @pokey
<dobey> boo.
<thisfred> @slapfish
<dobey> i got so many branches, i made launchpad OOPS
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-744383/+merge/56424
 * thisfred reviews ^
<dobey> and need a second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/libu1-mp3-install/+merge/56471
 * thisfred reviews ^
<thisfred> dobey: wanna do a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/lp-752943/+merge/56657 ?
<dobey> but you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/rescan-library/+merge/56650 too if you want :)
#ubuntuone 2011-04-07
<mandel> morning all!
<karni> hi mandel
<mandel> karni: hello :)
<mandel> karni: how is the crazy android app doing?
<mandel> I'm sure that better than windows ;)
<karni> mandel: it's been a crazy night. I started implementing REST and was able to query for account info and volumes via REST only.
<karni> mandel: I wouldn't be so sure, we basically decided to replace the core of the app for the speed's sake..
<mandel> karni: ouch! so I guess it is a lot of re-writing in the process...
<mandel> karni: we are not that bad atm, sso is working on windows, which was a huge mile stone to get Linux and Windows use the same code, but I'm using twisted.spread.pb for the IPC which is not great and will have to be replaced
<mandel> next, the sd, which was blocked by the lack of sso, good news is that we hve a sprint next week :)
<karni> mandel: I see. Thats great news anyway, I'm very happy you're making progress on the Windows client.
<karni> mandel: hah, cool :)
<mandel> karni: well, we are getting there, I think that adding android and windows support is a great idea, the problem is that it is a lot of work ;)
<karni> mandel: it will be fruitful in the end
<karni> shit.. my upper backbone hurts since I crashed on snowboard 3(?) weeks ago
<karni> I think I'll have to have it checked..
<mandel> ouch
<mandel> well, at least is not the coxis :)
<karni> mandel: that I've hurt badly as well (~5 serious crashes on my ass), but this has healed already. but my neck is still making strange sound when I turn left, and hurst just a little from time to time. but this is not something I can ignore..
<karni> damn it.. seeing a doctor is always a PITA, especially that I'm so busy with the Android client now
<mandel> karni: well, my neck always makes a sound since I'm 17 (got hurt during a scrum in a rugby game) I got used to it, but is better to go to the doctor
<karni> mandel: ouch
<mandel> karni: well, I've had 13/14 broken bones, so I'm kinda used to it :)
<mandel> worst was when I broke two teeth down to the root, that was painful
<mandel> I was on drugs for a week hehe
<karni> mandel: you're hardcore. I've been skatebording 7.5 years and had only one serious twisted angle (the sack of the bone end was ruptured, not sure how that's in English)
<karni> ouch!
<karni> mandel: you've been through things! since it didn't kill you, you must be much stronger now ;)
<mandel> karni: yes, but I look way older than I am hehe
<karni> mandel: too bad. but it's imporant how you feel! :)
<mandel> :D
<karni> I'm gonna have a shower and rest some, mandel. I've been hacking all night.
<mandel> karni: oh, so that was the funny smell…. I though my dog farted again ;)
<karni> buahahah
<fagan> morning
<mandel> fagan: morning, how is the QPainter thing going?
<jderose> aquarius: so week after uds-o, are there any hackfests or anything that i should consider sticking around for?
<mandel> drinks?
<mandel> :P
<jderose> mandel: so week after uds-o, will you be doing drinking that i should consider sticking around for?  :)
<fagan> mandel: good
<jderose> fagan: what are your drinking plans after uds-o? :)
<mandel> jderose: hehe I dont know… I'd like to give you a hand, it me nice to have my free coding a little for dmedia, do you fancy to do a mini sprint to update me about the code and let me know where I can help?
<jderose> that would be awesome
<fagan> jderose: nor
<fagan> not going
<rye> mornings!
<jderose> mandel: a mini sprint when we're all in the same place (uds-o), or online?
<mandel> jderose: in person would be nice, specially since 'til we release the bloody windows port I will be using all my free time on it :(
<mandel> jderose: although we could do it online, as you prefer :)
<jderose> mandel: how's that going? BTW, is dc running on OSX yet? been thinking more about seeing if i can get community to write a Final Cut Pro plugin to integrate with dmedia
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jderose> mandel: i prefer in person. it's damn hard to toast online :)
<rye> ralsina, poke
<mandel> jderose: then in person, I'll get the first round :) OSX is not there yet, but we might have windows and desktopcouch ready for O if I can pull together the thing using wincouch
<mandel> jderose: although you can put me up to date, and I can port desktopcouch to OS X during UDS :)
<mandel> rye: dude, this is not facebook! haha
<mandel> fagan: do you think you will be done by the time ralsina gets here?
<jderose> mandel: gotcha... concrats on widows port, that seems hard :)  my brain tells me in theory osx shouldn't be as hard considering  is at least POSIX
<mandel> jderose: yes, so we could actually pull it together in a week, and a plug in for final cut pro would be awesome!
<jderose> mandel: yeah, most of the novacut artists (aka artists tara has built a good dialog with) are currently using final cut pro, so a dmedia plugin could help them with a lot of the pain points they have right now
<mandel> jderose: I think it can be done, is the replication of dmedia using the ubuntu one replication?
<jderose> mandel: but it's been very encouraging in that 1) everyone wants distributed, and 2) most want their fans to very easily remix, submit remixes back to them
<jderose> mandel: yeah, so right no replication is all ubuntu one... although i really need to get p2p replication on localnet working for times where there isn't internet, or the 10 minute delay is too long
<jderose> right *now*... ^^^
<mandel> jderose: ok, so before I get to uds I'll take a look if we need anything to be moved to OS X to use the U1 replication, I think the p2p idea is more on the chads side he is smarter that me :P
<jderose> mandel: out of curiosity, what do you do to get around lack of DBus on Windows/OSX?
<rye> ralsina, dobey, we request public files list for every file in directory
<mandel> jderose: atm on the windows side we are using twisted to communicate over TCP sockets so that you have a daemon running waiting for requests, on OS X we could reuse that, but I think I can write something in C for it that would work nicer
<jderose> mandel: hehe. ah, the ol' "Ask foo, he's smarter than me" diversion :)
<mandel> jderose: well, he is smarter than me, trust me, I know my limits
<jderose> mandel: well, i guess i'm just saying that everyone i've met who works at canonical is intimidatingly smart smart smart :)
<mandel> jderose: ha, then I tricked you :)
<jderose> mandel: for Final Cut plugin, it actually wouldn't matter if dc was only available to FC... wouldn't have to be a desktop wide service, necessarily
<mandel> jderose: well, I think you can make take both roots, ideally I'd like to have an actual port that works like on Linux, but if it is not possible, we can always make it start manually, solved the startup issue and knowing the port location, the rest should be easy
<jderose> mandel: well, congrats again on windows port... no small amount of work, i'm sure.  you'll have to give me an overview, pointers on what to watch out for as far as portability stumblingly blocks in dmedia... over beers at uds, i think :)
<mandel> jderose: superb, we have a deal, I'm going to get back to work, otherwise I will not be paying you or the code the right amount of attention :)
<jderose> mandel: hehe. okay, cheers :0
 * mandel really hates merge conflicts… foes for a coffee
<mandel> ok, really goind now for the coffee, got a bloody criss-cross agg too many branches to take care of :(
<mandel> fagan: ping
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<mandel> duanedesign: I own you a branch review, but I have no time what so ever...
<duanedesign> :)
<fagan> mandel: pong
<fagan> sorry fell asleep
 * fagan doesnt feel too good today 
<mandel> fagan: ok, so I should not ask about the QPainter stuff just yet, right?
<fagan> mandel: havent done it yet
<fagan> im on it though
<mandel> ok
<mandel> lisette: ping
<lisette> mandel: hello :)
<mandel> lisette: helo, I remembered yesterday something that you might find useful: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qwizard.html
<mandel> lisette: take a look at 'Elements of a Wizard page', the rest is tech crap
<mandel> lisette: we are using that widget, nevertheless if you wanted to do something more expectacular we can easily write our own with not too much work
<lisette> mandel: coolski; i also have a link to a windows docco, do you want it?
<mandel> lisette: sure :)
<lisette> mandel: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/confirmation.aspx?displaylang=en&FamilyID=e49820cb-954d-45ae-9cb3-1b9e8ea7fe8c slightly interesting stuff starts on page 708
<mandel> lisette: ok
 * mandel wonders why all this things have to be at least 400 pages...
<lisette> indeed! and have a bad index too.
 * mandel1 dog walking
<alecu> hello!
<mandel1> alecu: good morning :)
<alecu> hi there MandelOne
<thisfred> mandel1? There's more than one? God help us all...
<rye> thisfred, ohai!
<mandel1> thisfred: evil twin here :)
<CardinalFang> When mandel Prime appears, we are doomed.
 * alecu thinks every u1 dev on the channel should follow manuel's lead
<thisfred> hi rye
<rye> CardinalFang, hi, bug #746367 - can has you see?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 746367 in erlang (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "erlang/desktopcouch/beam.smp don't let the processor go idle (affects: 1) (heat: 493)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746367
<mandel1> CardinalFang: hahaha that is a terrible joke with some many possible interpretations (I'm going for the math one and the maximus prime ones)
<CardinalFang> vds__, weren't you doing something with erlang stats?  We talked about it.  ^ rye asks about bug #746367.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 746367 in erlang (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "erlang/desktopcouch/beam.smp don't let the processor go idle (affects: 1) (heat: 493)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746367
<rye1> CardinalFang, i don't know why would desktopcouch need http://wiki.apache.org/couchdb/Runtime_Statistics at all
<CardinalFang> rye1, Yes, we had a plan to disable it.
<CardinalFang> That's better.  Just know that the "i" is sqrt(-1).
<rye1> CardinalFang, can we override [daemons] section in desktopcouch couchdb.ini ?
<this1fred> http://www.buenosairesfoodies.com/food_guide/
<CardinalFang> rye1, yes.  We were investigating.
<rye1> CardinalFang, 'cause it is not really battery friendly at the moment. I spotted beam.smp always doing something even while no replication or application access was present and changing the rate to 10 minutes really made a difference
<CardinalFang> rye1, mmmhmm.
<mandel1> alecu: actually, adding a 1 in the ick could mean you are a developers, seems to be a nice idea
<vds__> CardinalFang, I haven't yet, I need to schedule it
 * mandel1 and rye1 are setting a trend 
<rye1> ooh, disabling stats collector and aggrigator in daemons brings "description":"number of open databases","current":null .... and no beam.smp anywhere in top
<rye1> shiny!
<rye1> aggregator
<CardinalFang> vds__, dang.  I'll work on it, then.  rye, I'll take that bug.
<dobey> can i get a second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/rescan-library/+merge/56650 please?
<vds__> CardinalFang, I'll check if it can be disabled from the configuration
<rye1> vds__, it can!
<rye1> vds__, copying the daemons entry from couchdb.ini and removing stats_collector and stats_aggregator, no need to disable _stats view then
<rye1> dobey, how can that be tested?
<mandel1> dobey: got you
<rye1> vds, however...
<mandel1> dobey: I've got a question about yur branch
<mandel1> s/yur/your
<mandel1> which is probably related to the fact that I'm not a great c programmer, why dont you unref subdir after the async callback?
<dobey> i just updated the description
<dobey> mandel1: it is unreffed in the callback
<dobey> mandel1: it will be "dir" when the callback is called.
<mandel1> dobey: ok, so the G_FILE(source) will not increase it once more then, right?
<dobey> mandel1: no, that just casts
<mandel1> dobey: cool, I guess that asking to check that the casts are possible is a bit stupid since you should not be getting other struct pointers...
<mandel1> dobey: I'll run the tests and will approve when done :)
<mandel1> dobey: you've got a green light
<dobey> mandel1: gracias
<mandel1> dobey: de nada!
<karni> mandel1: coming back to our early morning discussion -- it's also a pain to work on code, that's either not complete or unstable/new. and that's what I had and have to do. we want to move to REST, while we don't have uploads and shares there yet. so it's balancing some risks as well, but the persistent connection to u1 servers has been the greatest challenge to properly design and implement, and though I've put much work into it, I would be v
<dobey> can i get two super quick reviews on the super trivial https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/missing-translation/+merge/56780 please?
<mandel1> dobey: only if you use super one more time ;)
<ralsina> dobey: I can give you onw
<rye> this1fred, could you please look at bug #688187 - is it still valid? I have filed it on maverick
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 688187 in desktopcouch "Excluding database in management only works one way (remote to local replication continues) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688187
<this1fred> rye, pretty sure it's still valid, I'll try and see if I can get a fix for it
<this1fred> but with a new couchdb bug found that breaks replication for big documents, I'm not sure it's gonna make it
<rye> this1fred, big docs???
<dobey> gracias al todos
<rye> ralsina, http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/12/ubuntu-one-gallery.html
<ralsina> rye: so I am not even original. Nice ;-)
<rye> ralsina, i like your better, it does not try to import a full-fledged js thing like mine one does
<ralsina> rye: but yours is much much prettier
<ralsina> rye: I am sure someone that has measurable web skills can make mine much better
<rye> ralsina, because I am using a standalone js gallery script - http://galleria.aino.se/
<karni> rye: I really like how you levarage Ubuntu One! :)
<rye> okay, evolution, this is not funny anymore, I marked 30 messages for removal
<rye> and it decided to re-check the mail, and now they are again live
<ralsina> karni: I did something similar yesterday: http://ubuntuone.com/p/lKT/ produces http://ubuntuone.com/p/lKX/
<dobey> rye: why are you always having so many problems? :)
<rye> fagan, you said that was being fixed with move to trash or smth like
<rye> dobey, I have no idea, i am clicking too many buttons and running too many commands I believe
<ralsina> rye: STOP BREAKING THINGS ;-)
<fagan> rye: ?
<karni> ralsina: right, awesome!
<rye> fagan, ok, nm, i think I'll go googling about this
<fagan> hehe
 * fagan doesnt remember the conversation :)
<nessita> I need a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/raise-and-handle-unauthorized/+merge/56782
<nessita> ralsina: you may be able to ^?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<karni> ralsina: rye: you should work on this, perhaps even together, and make it [public image gallery] and option available from the webUI! :) that would be very nice, very nice.
<ralsina> rye: what do you say? Should we spent a friday or two?
<ralsina> karni: the fun part is actually that this requires no server side support.
<ralsina> karni: you could add this to the android client easily!
<rye> ralsina, that's an interesting thing, I have 10Gb of photos in Ubuntu One and don't mind having something like http://notes.rtg.in.ua/ for pictures
<karni> ralsina: yeah I know, and that's cool. but you won't tell a windows user "hey! here's a python script that will make your folder a picture gallery online!" ;)
<rye> ralsina, however resizing is a bit of a problem
<karni> ralsina: YEAH! awesome thought :)
 * karni adds to blueprints
<ralsina> rye: yeah, we could do thumbnails and sync them, or just trust the browser and make the page heavy
<ralsina> karni: what I would give a windows user is a GUI app to do it.
<nessita> rye: you up for a review?
<nessita> not sure how busy you are
<karni> ralsina: I would give him a "make gallery" next to a folder in WebUI! ;)
<nessita> rye: is about a bug you reported, bug #726612
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 726612 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Value could not be retrieved: Need to validate OAuth tokens (affects: 1) (heat: 97)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726612
<rye> nessita, as long as I don't hit some button that crashes everything I can do the reviews while I am thinking about the evolution/funambol/contacts
<ralsina> karni: but that would mean beuno has to do it, not me ;-)
<karni> ralsina: hahah
<ralsina> karni: and then we have to deploy it and so on.
<karni> ralsina: I know, I know. Just saying, having this integrated would provide a seamless experience, you know what I mean.
<rye> nessita, ... which reminds me I need to file a bug against tomboy/ubuntuone sync plugin
<ralsina> karni: sure!
<nessita> rye: you need to click only control panel stuff: for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/raise-and-handle-unauthorized/+merge/56782
<rye> nessita, doing the test
<mandel1> ralsina: I think you script could be packages with the windows client and be added as a shell extension in a context menu of the explorer, that would look very cool
<ralsina> mandel1: ooooooohhhhh good idea
<ralsina> mandel1: it would have to be much improved though, right now it's a bad hack using u1sdtool
<ralsina> mandel1: but if it were changed to use the actual APIs...
<mandel1> ralsina: sure,  I think that if we spend a friday or two something really nice could be done
<ralsina> mandel1: yeah
<ralsina> mandel1: there is a problem in that if you edit an image, the gallery breaks
<karni> mandel1: the windows client is python as well?
<mandel1> karni: yes, and I went through a lot of trouble for that, I have ported the actual sd and sso projects to windows
<mandel1> karni: in theory, there is a single trunk, although inside there are some platform specific parts
<karni> mandel1: heh, we're in the same club. or not.. I had it worse, I ported ~60% of sd to Java! xD
<karni> mandel1: and obviously, sso is pending for android as well :)
<karni> mandel1: right, I've seen it :)
<karni> mandel1: good work! so is the official release date with 11.04 ?
<rye> nessita, Traceback (most recent call last):
<rye> Failure: ubuntuone.controlpanel.webclient.WebClientError: (400L, 'Invalid access token: xnRssLuVAdOoyCcuTGrTGhxwnNqfAZKRASRyziJoTuKcvdweNy')
<rye> nessita, checking for full debug
<mandel1> karni: a little bit later, I'll be more certain about the date in a week
<karni> aha
<nessita> rye: that's good, that's only the debug log
<nessita> rye: that means the rest call failed and the control panel should automatically clear your token and redirect you to the overview page
<rye> nessita, well, it is not
<nessita> rye: what is happening instead?
<rye> nessita, Welcome to Ubuntu One!
<nessita> rye: the account page?
<rye> nessita, The information cannot be retrieved. Maybe your internet connection is down
<rye> nessita, wait
<nessita> rye: can you go to the folder tabs
<rye> nessita, i may be an idiot
<nessita> folder tab*
<nessita> rye: we all may be, we're humans! :-)
<nessita> rye: you didn't edit the webclient.py?
<rye> nessita, no, no PYTHONPATH :)
<rye> nessita, ok, credentials are cleared and new ones are written
<rye> nessita, approved
<nessita> rye: yeah! thanks
<rye> ralsina, you haven't marked https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/raise-and-handle-unauthorized/+merge/56782 as approved
<rye> ralsina, you just +1'd
<ralsina> rye: I blame the flu
<nessita> ralsina: has your doctor arrived?
<ralsina> rye: OTOH, I do that same mistake about twice a week
<nessita> ralsina: I'm worry about you (and about me, my throat hurts :-))
<ralsina> nessita: yes, no redness on the throat, so it's a virus, I should just take it like a man
 * rye wonders whether it will cause the tarmac to land the branch as I did once
<nessita> rye: tarmac is running in my computer
<rye> nessita, hm, i need to run tarmac too, it is trendy these days
<nessita> rye: :-)
<nessita> ralsina: are we having the weekly meeting
<nessita> ?
<ralsina> nessita: I am going to bed, Ithink
<ralsina> let's have it tomorrow
<nessita> ok
<fagan> ralsina: oh and we should have a tutorial tomorrow or something since we havent had one this week
<ralsina> fagan: yeah
<ralsina> fagan: I'll try
<fagan> I couldnt do much today since i feel pretty bad
<fagan> should be ok tomorrow though
<ralsina> ok, I am not exactly sprightly either.
<fagan> ralsina: hah well I didnt even sit at my main computer I used ssh to look at the QPainter code :)
<ralsina> fagan: any progress?
<fagan> ralsina: Well its more or less numbers thats left
<fagan> to get it resizing to scale
<fagan> If I was feeling better I would have finished it in an hour
<fagan> but instead it was trial and error for the whole day
<fagan> ill probably look at it a bit later and get it on my own time
<ralsina> fagan: if you are sick, get a doctor's note, and rest until you are ok. There's no point on trying to do things you are not up to it.
 * ralsina should follow his own advice
<fagan> ralsina: I dont think its that bad to go to the docs i just think its fluids and a nap and ill be fighting fit
<ralsina> fagan: as you wish, then. Hope you are feeling better tomorrow.
<fagan> ralsina: you too
<fagan> im sure its just a 24 hour bug thing with me or maybe something I ate
<rodrigo_> rye, there are a lot of thread-related bugs in lp about e-addressbook-factory, so can you run it under valgrind (valgrind /usr/lib/evolution/e-a-f) and send me the output, please?
<dobey> lunch
<nessita> lunch time!
 * mandel1 walking dog, bbl
<dobey> can i have a couple quick trivials for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/fix-setup/+merge/56798 please?
<alecu> dobey, done
<dobey> gracias
<this1fred> nessita: alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-753821/+merge/56807
<this1fred> trivialesque
<nessita> this1fred: on it!
<dobey> this1fred: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/fix-setup/+merge/56798 esta muy trivial
 * this1fred reviews
<alecu> this1fred, hasattr is discouraged. I don't have a link handy, but here are some workarounds: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/CodeReviewChecklist#Gotchas
<this1fred> http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2005-December/058498.html
<CardinalFang> alecu,  http://tripit.com/
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, ^
<alecu> cool
<CardinalFang> Add the calendar ICS to your GOOG calendar, and see it on your phone.
<alecu> this1fred, approved.
<this1fred> actually looks like hasattr may be fixed in python 3
<dobey> isn't everything fixed in python 3?
<dobey> well except for kwargs and positional args
<CardinalFang> Python 5 fixes that.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> the great thing about sprints is how you travel 5000 miles to sit in a room with your teammates, and talk to them on irc
<this1fred> dobey: CardinalFang looks like it wasn't fixed in python 3 after all
<CardinalFang> this1fred, https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/746367  bitte
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 746367 in erlang (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "erlang/desktopcouch/beam.smp don't let the processor go idle (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<this1fred> jawohl!
<alecu1> dobey, can I ask you to review the share emblem branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/capt-nemos-share-hand/+merge/56827
<alecu1> ralsina, around?
<dobey> alecu1: +1
<alecu1> dobey, thanks!
<alecu1> this1fred, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/capt-nemos-share-hand/+merge/56827
<alecu1> this1fred, chad: I've added testing instructions to that merge proposal.
<this1fred> awesome, I'll do the manual testing
<mattgriffin> nessita: ping
<nessita> mattgriffin: pong
<mattgriffin> nessita: not sure if this is control panel or something else - bug #753989
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 753989 in ubuntuone-client "Progress meter still shows on launcher icon when disconnected from U1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753989
<mattgriffin> nessita: and should something different appear in the launcher icon to show that i'm disconnected?
<nessita> mattgriffin: as far as I recall ( this1fred and alecu1 please confirm), te progress bar will not go away
<nessita> mattgriffin: since syncdaemon still has pending stuff to do
<nessita> mattgriffin: we need to indicate that syncdaemon is not done despite the user disconnect it on purpose
<this1fred> mattgriffin: the progress bar will remain when the user disconnects in media res
<mattgriffin> oh
<this1fred> mattgriffin: I believe it will turn a different shade of grey though
<mattgriffin> this1fred: hmm... didn't notice
<this1fred> alecu1 knows exactly
<mattgriffin> this1fred: ok
<this1fred> mattgriffin: oh that was never implemented
<this1fred> in unity
<mattgriffin> ok
<this1fred> mattgriffin: so this is expected behavior
<this1fred> though not ideal
<this1fred> mattgriffin: the indications that the user is disconnected/reconnected were all deemed too intrusive
<this1fred> or not sabdfl-compliant ;)
<mattgriffin> this1fred: i feel like the progress bar should go away since it has no idea how much i have left to sync... for example, I could delete all of the files that it thinks need syncing... and i interpret the progress bar as showing progress of sync. it kinda tells me that it's still syncing now
<this1fred> mattgriffin: interestingly deleting the files previously would have updated the progress bar even when disconnected
<mattgriffin> haha
<this1fred> but we also removed that because we didn't want to spend any time checking while disconnected
<this1fred> mattgriffin: since the deletions would be added to the queue
<this1fred> mattgriffin: progress would actually decrease, or not increase much, though
<mattgriffin> this1fred: yeah... to the user, all they think is files get copied to the server. they don't know about syncdaemon prep before pushing files
<this1fred> mattgriffin: right, so now, progress stops when the user loses connection to the service for whatever reason
<this1fred> we're not lying, but it's also not super helpful maybe
<mattgriffin> this1fred: yeah... b/c if i were the user (wait i am one) i would be waiting for the progress bar to move if i was shown a progress bar
<mattgriffin> sorry.. just a little misleading... but it sure is purdy :)
<this1fred> mattgriffin: it should have been at the bottom of the icon, so it would show up even when the icons are folded, but that seems to have got lost in the shuffle
<this1fred> mattgriffin: we may want to think about how to improve the experience in O, but I don't think there is much we can do right now, unless we apply for a UI freeze exception, and personally I don't think it's important enough for that
<mattgriffin> this1fred: true. cool. thanks
<this1fred> but I definitely think we should do something about it for O
<nessita> this1fred: bug #753989
<ubot4`> nessita: Bug 753989 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/753989 is private
<dobey> ugh, my internet, where is it
<dobey> ralsina: are you on your way or something?
<this1fred> nessita: bug #747677 and you may have to ask pitti to give you an ok for that since we're adding it after he gave us the FFE
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 747677 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 10 other projects) "[FFE] Need API to set urgency from background process (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747677
<CardinalFang> this1fred, found the problem with pairing record.
<alecu1> anybody wants to do a review that just removes a lot of code?
<alecu1> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/gsd-plugin-remove-quota/+merge/55934
<thisfred> nessita: bug #747677 and you may have to ask pitti to give you an ok for that since we're adding it after he gave us the FFE
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 747677 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 10 other projects) "[FFE] Need API to set urgency from background process (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747677
<mikael> Hi, what is the status of couchdb on couchdb.one.ubuntu.com? I get 503 on 91.189.89.59 and 91.189.89.60, and unauthorized on 91.189.89.212 and 91.189.89.213
#ubuntuone 2011-04-08
<thisfred> bug #753989
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 753989 in ubuntuone-client "Progress meter still shows on launcher icon when disconnected from U1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753989
<mandel> morning all!
<fagan> morning
<rye> rodrigo_, hi, you wanted me to run valgrind on e-a-f, what should I be looking for?
<rodrigo_> rye, if you are still having the threading locks problems, double frees of mutexes
<rodrigo_> rye, just pastebin the whole output
<rodrigo_> rye, running it under valgrind will slow it down a lot, so be patient :)
<rye> rodrigo_, aaah
<rye> rodrigo_, sweet
<rye> rodrigo_, but that is not e-a-f, that's evolution
<rodrigo_> rye, ah, ok, then run evolution on valgrind
<rodrigo_> rye, see the desktopcouch log in the last comment at https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/727370
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727370 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Contacts not syncing with my computer (affects: 22) (dups: 16) (heat: 174)" [Low,Fix released]
<rodrigo_> rye, any idea what that is?
<fagan> mandel: should the circles keep their shape or when the window resizes should they just fit the box
<fagan> it doesnt say in the task
<mandel> fagan: if the widget resizes, the circles should resize too, right?
<fagan> yep
<mandel> :D
<fagan> I mean should I keep them to be actual circles all the time or all them to go egg shaped :P
<fagan> that was just a weird thing I thought I should ask about
<rye> rodrigo_, re: valgrind - nothing gets printed, evolution is hanging... retrying
<rye> rodrigo_, no, it does not print anything; session does not hang, only evolution does though
 * rye wants to share the vCard for this contact but can't export it
<rye> unlesss
<fagan> mandel: done
<fagan> im just going to make sure I have everything asked for
<fagan> but its resizing properly and the boxes are in the right places and the circles are in the right places
<fagan> oh forgot about the clicking thing
<mandel> ok
<rye> rodrigo_, here's the vcard - http://ubuntuone.com/p/lZx/
<fagan> mandel: the window and the painter dont have a clicked event how do I handle it?
<fagan> oh the QMouseEvent
<mandel> yes, that is the one, there is no signal, but all QWidgets do have support for mouse actions
<fagan> so I just go MouseReleseEvent and use the returned thing to figure out where they clicked
<mandel> fagan: do you have the link of the exercise around, I really dont know the context right now
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589620/
<fagan> I have to get where they clicked so I can add a circle or change the colour of the circles
<fagan> at the moment im drawing the boxes and circles fine but I still have to handle the other bit
<mandel> fagan: if you are looking at where the user clicked, the releae event will give you the wrong coordinates in the widget if the user clicked, did not released, and moved the mouse
<mandel> so you will need to get the correct coordinates, store them in the widget state, and the apply the change to the correct location whenever the user releases
<fagan> ah ok
<mandel> I'm guessing that size you are not interested in the release coordinates of the mouse you can get the exact circle as soon as you have the press event
<mandel> s/size/since
<mandel> can someone try to change their sso password from the ubuntu-sso-client and let me know if they have an issue? I'm getting a 404 when I try to do it from windows...
<fagan> mandel: when I looked into the mouseMoveEvent it only triggered when I clicked and moved is that how its supposed to work?
<fagan> so I should get the x and y and then wait for the release and send it then?
<fagan> I was expecting that it would trigger when the mouse moves over the window
<mandel> fagan: there are three diff events, press, move, release
<mandel> fagan: also, if yu read the docs you will find that there is a way to tell the widget to track the mouse if you need to do it
<fagan> I think I know how to do it now
<mandel> fagan: you really do not need to track the mouse at all, what I was trying to tell you is that a release event can give you the wrong coordinates and that you should trust the press event to give the correct ones
<fagan> mandel: yeah I get the correct ones with the move event and send it with the release event
<fagan> I have 1 weird issue now
<fagan> its passing the method instead of the int value :/
<mandel> no, not with the move event, that can also give you the wrong ones, it is with the PRESS event, move gives the coordinates everytime you move the mouse, so it wil be raised lots of times when you move
<fagan> ah ok
<mandel> fagan: I'm ok with you not reading the docs up to a level.. but not reading what I say is a diff story…I really dont like to have to shout (caps) to be heard
<fagan> mandel: Yeah I know I just miss-read it but I fixed it as soon as you said it
<mandel> yes, but that is me doing a context switch from a complicated bug to tell you something to be ignored… which is very annoying
<fagan> mandel: sorry
<mandel> np
 * fagan is nearly done for real this time
<rye> mandel, can SSO password be changed from sso client? O_O
<mandel> rye: yes, there is a forgot password thing when you try to sign in
<rye> mandel, ah
<rye> hm
<mandel> I'm getting a bloody 404 and I dont know why…
<rye> mandel, updating vm to get rid of broken Xorg and will test that
<mandel> rye: sweet thx!
<rye> mandel, at what phase do you receive 404?
<mandel> rye: when I'm trying to send the reet code plus the email and the new password
<rye> mandel, aha
<rye> mandel, password changed successfully
<mandel> rye: so I have a bug somewhere....
<mandel> puto windows
 * fagan understood that :)
 * mandel tries to change his password for the 400th time...
<fagan> mandel: im done except pep8 and pylint but I can wait for ralsina
<mandel> fagan: why don't you fix those before ralsina arrives?
<mandel> god, that new widget that tells you ho many days are left to natty really stresses me….
<mandel> so many things to be done in 21 days!
<fagan> well mandel dont we on the windows team have a little more time than natty's release?
<fagan> or are you counting all the bugs in the ubuntu client too
<mandel> we have a little more time, but not that much
<mandel> I wann hve a couple of days left as a buffer of possible windows WTF
<fagan> well there are a lot of windows WTF
<mandel> yes, and there are some that I know we will have and I have done nothing to fix yet
 * mandel changes password and dances!!!!
<mandel> clarita: ping
<clarita> mandel: ping back
<mandel> clarita: taht should be a pong hehe :)
<fagan> or a sup bro :P
 * fagan is street like that 
<mandel> clarita:  very quick thing we forgot to talk about what to d when a user wants to chage his password, at the moment we don't have a wire frame for it
<mandel> clarita: I think we need to give feed back (yet again) about the passwords that are allowed
<mandel> clarita: i also have so questions about the flow of information between the screens (sso only atm)
<mandel> clarita: you are allowed to tell me to piss off :)
<fagan> pylint complains about too many statements :)
<clarita> mandel: do we need users to be able to change their password during this process?
<clarita> mandel: do they need an immediate prompt to do that for SSO purposes?
<mandel> clarita: if they forgot the password, yes, right?
<clarita> so they get sent a temporary one?
<mandel> clarita: atm the request to change it, get a code like with the email verification, copy paste and choose their new one
<mandel> then they get back to the normal flow
<clarita> mandel: ok I'll put that in
<mandel> clarita: so, in the screen when the choose the new password, we need to show the password info again, right?
<clarita> mandel: yes
<fagan> Ok im finished more or less and the pylint errors can be ignored so im going on break and hopefully ralsina will be on so he can look at it after
<mandel> clarita: and a success or error message because things can go wrong (wrong code, bad password, server dies)
<fagan> mandel: I put it on lp:~shanepatrickfagan/+junk/boxes_circles if you want to have a look but your busy so its cool
<mandel> fagan: ok, I'll look at it in asap
 * fagan break 
<clarita> mandel: ok so user gets verification code - enters it - then gets asked for username and a new password (twice) -
<mandel> clarita: no need for the username, but yes
<mandel> atm I get the username from the screen where they requeste the new password, that is why I mentioned the 'flow of information' between screans
<clarita> I see
<clarita> mandel: will let you know when the wireframe is ready to look at
<mandel> clarita: superb, on last tiny thing
<mandel> clarita: can you add a small 'rpcessing screan' or something like that in the doc, the requests to the server might take some tie so we should add some feed back to the user
<mandel> clarita: I'll copy paste the screen to those locations in which would be shown...
<mandel> this might be the most complicated signin app I've done in my bloody live...
<clarita> mandel: yes, the user flow is starting to look like a plate of ravioli
<clarita> with some spaghetti thrown in
<mandel> clarita: yeah, I dont think we will be able to clean this mess up for the next release, but we might be able to convince some people to simplify it
<mandel> clarita: I honestly would need to really want to use it to do this many steps.. I dont even comment in pages with a captcha
<clarita> mandel: we've got to make it sound so good by the time they download that they won't be able to resist
<mandel> free chocolate might work
<clarita> mandel: good idea! please see wireframe 5.3
<clarita> for the password thing, not free chocolate
<clarita> mandel: for delayed processes - how might a pop over spinner work? is this possible - so any process that takes time to complete greys out the installer and shows a spinner overlay with a cancel button?
<clarita> mandel: without hiding the form they've just filled in that might come back with errors - we don't want it disappearing completely
<mandel> clarita: yes, I think we could add over the page a screen with an alpha value of 0.5, 0.3 which will allow seeing the form and will show the spinner
<mandel> clarita: would that be good?
<clarita> mandel: yes I think so as it is clear 'things are happening' an the form hasn't disappeared and is either revealed if there is an error that needs correcting, or we move onto the next screen if it is A OK
<mandel> clarita: ok, sounds good, I need to walk the dog, you an ask anything while I'm gone I'll read it as soon as I'm back
 * mandel walks the beast
<karni> hi everyone
<fagan> hey karni
<karni> o hai, fagan !
<karni> fagan: hows that windows software coming along :)
<fagan> karni: havent done any yet :P
<fagan> still getting the pyqt stuff down
<fagan> (learning)
<karni> fagan: you've done things already. sounds strage to hear 'havent done any yet' from you!
<fagan> karni: well I havent done any windows specific stuff yet for the u1 client to be specific :)
<karni> fagan: you've been working on the installer, right?
<fagan> yep
<fagan> well I will be
<fagan> everything but the complicated stuff
<karni> uhm
<fagan> karni: most of what I will be doing is the ui bits and bobs the sso is the main body of it all and mandel is doing that
<karni> yean I was just asking in general :)
<fagan> hah
 * karni has let himself throw little detail in the question
<fagan> :)
<rye> hm, exported couchdb vcard, imported to google addressbook - no emails
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> What am I supposed to do with .u1conflict files? How do I know which is the "good" version of a file, the one with or without .u1conflict?
<dobey> rapha: whichever one you decide is the good one. if we knew already, there wouldn't be conflicts :)
<rapha> (and most importantly, how to tell U1 to _ask_ me before doing something that would cause such a file?)
<rapha> oh my goodness
<rapha> that means i can look at 2 versions of thousands of files now
<rapha> and i thought by now U1 had matured a little :-(
<dobey> thousands? that's a bug :(
<rapha> okay how do i find out how i'm triggering it because i sure seem to have a special talent there
<dobey> what version of ubuntu are you on?
<dobey> rapha: typically a conflict means you modified a file in two separate places and then tried to synchronize them. did you copy the files over by hand to a new machine, and then try to use ubuntu one after, or something like that?
<mandel> fagan: ping
<fagan> mandel: pong
<mandel> fagan: I'm back, sorry for taking so long, the dog tried to kill a chiguagua
<fagan> lol
<fagan> its cool
<mandel> fagan: has ralsina taken a look at your code?
<fagan> dont think he is around yet
<mandel> fagan: ok, I'll take a look at it now then :)
<fagan> cool
<fagan> it works but id say there are some issues with how I went at it
<fagan> like you said in the task that it can be done in 130 lines of code but I have 190
<fagan> oh damn I forgot about the keyboard stuff
<fagan> :/
<fagan> (it wont be too hard to add though)
<mandel> fagan: I'll take a look at what you have so far
 * mandel looks
<fagan> cool
<fagan> I tried to put in a good lot of comments where the code got kinda weird
<mandel> fagan: how much work would it be if I asked you to do the widget to have a board of 9x9
<fagan> mandel: a little
<fagan> id have to tweek the numbers a bit
<mandel> fagan: how much would that be in lines of code? more or less
<mandel> I dont need an exact number
<fagan> a good lot more
<fagan> id say 30 - 50 lines
<mandel> if I tell you that in my code it would be done in the exact same amount, what would you say?
<fagan> id say you did it an easier way than me
<mandel> fagan: do you want a hint, or do you want to try and do it?
<fagan> id say id need a hint
<mandel> array
<fagan> that would make sense
 * fagan didnt do any major thinking about anything other than painting the window
<rapha> dobey: oops, sorry, got distracted there...
<rapha> dobey: just returned from a month abroad - did the upgrades and the entire system (10.10) broke. figured i could just as well install 11.04 beta. so that's what i'm on now. maybe a bug then in the new version?
<dobey> rapha: not sure, let me see if someone who knows that portion better than me can help you
<rapha> dobey: i put all the files where they're supposed to be again after the reinstall, and then entered my U1 info. it then found out that ~/Documents for instance is to be synch'd and I think that's when things went wrong
<rapha> dobey: nevermind though, the damage is done now and i guess i'll have to look the files through by hand anyway
<rapha> dobey: i really think the only reliable measure against this problem is to have U1 ask if there's a conflict
<dobey> rapha: unless you changed any of the files between when they were last synced, and you copied them over, they're probably all the same. but because you copied them there, before u1 synchronized them down from the server, it doesn't know which ones are correct and created conflicts.
<facundobatista> rapha, let me see... you put a lot of files in ~/Documents (the correct ones), and told Ubuntu One to start syncing that folder (that wasn't previously being synced because new installation?)
<rapha> oh luckily most of them have exact same file size
<rapha> facundobatista: nono, it _was_ previously being synced as well
<rapha> facundobatista: so yeah in principle they should all be the same
<facundobatista> rapha, it was being synced in a previous installation, right?
<rapha> yeah
<facundobatista> perfect
<facundobatista> yes, we had a bug with that particular sequence of steps
<facundobatista> throw the same files by hand, start syncing a folder
<facundobatista> lots of conflicts
<facundobatista> rapha, I fixed that *three* days ago :(
<rapha> oh crap
<rapha> well okay
<rapha> then i'll just keep on going through them
<alecu> wow, it's late today :P
<facundobatista> rapha, sorry :|
<rapha> facundobatista: no prob :-}
<rapha> alecu: that happens every day at some time roughly around the evening, doesn't it?
<rapha> facundobatista: btw what about the Windows client ... will it be able to sync user-defined folders at some point?
<mandel> rapha: the windows client will be based on the exact same code as de current linux one, so it should
<alecu> rapha, yeah, but it's 10:49am around here :-)
<rapha> alecu: i see :)
<rapha> alecu: US west coast?
<alecu> rapha, Buenos Aires
<rapha> mandel: good to hear :-)
<rapha> alecu: wow, what's the temp there?
<alecu> rapha, it's a sunny autumn day, 63F
<rapha> facundobatista: got it sorted again already ... with the same file size thing it was easy
<rapha> oh i though they were only using Fahrenheit in the U.S.
<rapha> alecu: 18 is about what we have here as well, but spring for us :)
<alecu> rapha, right, we use Celsius. Were are you from?
<rapha> Germany, alecu
<alecu> oh, cool
 * alecu had to set his phone to F to get that temperature translated :P
<alecu> back to C now.
<alecu> as in, let's fix #741835
<alecu> as in bug #741835
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 741835 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "All cloud folders show in Nautilus as synced even though I've only selected 1 cloud folder to sync (affects: 1) (heat: 249)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741835
<dobey> it's a cool, breezy 290 today
<dobey> another review for these branches would be nice:
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/gsd-plugin-remove-quota/+merge/55934
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/aq-slots/+merge/56846
<rapha> dobey: 290 sounds like it could boil blood
<dobey> rapha: if it were C or F maybe
<dobey> rapha: kelvins is the only real temperature :)
<rapha> dobey: oh you've studied Physics!
<fagan> wow my code didnt really port well to using arrays after hardcoding it in the first time
<fagan> So if I actually did it the first time with arrays I would be done already :/
<facundobatista> fagan, there's one simple rule when you're coding Python: if what you write seems a little repetitive, a better solution (more pythonic) is available
<fagan> facundobatista: yeah I think im more in the mindset of doing the complicated bit and going back and fixing it to make it cleaner afterwards so I sometimes ignore things like repetitive things and hardcode it which is something I should probably be better at fixing
<fagan> but yeah I think if I did it right the first time id probably have less work to do in the long run
<fagan> so ill learn :)
<mandel> Instruction tables will have to be made up by mathematicians with computing experience and perhaps a certain puzzle-solving ability. There need be no real danger of it ever becoming a drudge, for any processes that are quite mechanical may be turned over to the machine itself.
<mandel> Alan Turing
<mandel> as soon as it is repetitive or boring, there is something wrong...
<fagan> so programming should be fun? :)
 * fagan is having a ball anyway :P
<ralsina> fagan: basically, when coding python, thinking ahead pays off. Coding by just typing things down doesn't.
<fagan> ralsina: well that should be in other languages toO?
<fagan> *too
<fagan> Well I think what happened here was I just looked it as a 2d excersise to get the drawing done
<ralsina> fagan: yes, but it's more obvious than, say, in Java. In Java, you are going to type lots of boilerplate, so you can wing it. On python, if you don't think, it shows in neon.
<fagan> ralsina: Well I did start out with java so that explains that approach
<fagan> :)
<fagan> I think im almost done anyway
<fagan> it took a good bit of refactoring
<rapha> ralsina: what does "to show in neon" mean?
<nessita> ralsina: would you be able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/quota-exceeded-on-shares/+merge/56857 ?
<mandel> rapha: like in neon lights
<nessita> dobey: does the last comment of bug #748585 rings any bell for you?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 748585 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntu one control panel don't find the informations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748585
<fagan> rapha: he means that it shows you were winging it when you wrote the code to anyone who is looking at it
<alecu> thisfred, sudo apt-get install liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0
<alecu> thisfred, then restart each app.
<rapha> fagan: I think I'm having problems with understanding the language as I'm not a native speaker ... "to wing something" or "to show in neon" all don't ring a bell for me even if I do understand every single word...
<fagan> rapha: ah ok to wing it is an expression that means to do it without thinking too much about it. To show in neon means to be very obvious.
<fagan> I think it was a hard conversation to follow if you arent a native speaker
<ralsina> nessita: yes, in 5'
<ralsina> rapha: in neon lights?
 * ralsina is not a native speaker either, but he watches way too much TV in english ;-)
<mandel> rapha: show in neon == obvious
<fagan> do we have a meeting on mumble today?
<mandel> fagan: no idea, I though we would, I'm waiting here just for that
<fagan> ralsina: ^ ?
<fagan> we missed it yesterday and I thought ralsina said it would happen today
 * fagan is just wondering since he is off in 15 minutes ish 
<mandel> for me is not a huge thing, windows people will see each other for a week in london, the rest of the team are probably in the same room
 * mandel wonders if the just got cookies or something and they are all eating...
<fagan> I want cookies
<fagan> :)
<nessita> mandel: let me confirm with ralsina what are we doing
<mandel> nessita: siempre atenta :)
<nessita> mandel: so, ralsina is busy at the phone. He mentions we can do it after (our) lunch
<nessita> but maybe is too late for you?
<fagan> Too late for me probably
<nessita> what time is there?
 * fagan wants to get dinner and go do some bits and bobs
<fagan> nessita: its about 5 in Ireland
<mandel> nessita: here is 10 to 6, but I can be here when ever you need, just give me the time and I'll arrange it
<nessita> fagan, mandel: ok, so: I will tell ralsina we're not having this meeting, there is no need since we're all together and you'll be alltogether next week
<fagan> well you guys can still have it, all I would really be saying is kept at the pyqt stuff and will go at the windows installer at the sprint next week
<rapha> mandel: aaaah now i get it - thanks!
<mandel> nessita: sounds reasonable, we could do it on monday so you tell us what you did in the sprint and we tell you the plans for our sprint :)
<fagan> cool
<rapha> fagan: also thanks :)
<fagan> rapha: sorry for the confusion :)
<mandel> rapha: my german is no good enough to translate that, I could have just been able to ask you for a beer and a sausage with curry :P
<nessita> mandel: makes sense. ralsina, would you agree?
 * fagan can only say hi in german
<ralsina> yeah, n meeting
<ralsina> I have been on the phone all morning trying to convince my bank I am myself and they should allow me to get money from them
<rodrigo_> the couchdb packages in the nightlies ppa are still broken, so I get them every time I upgrade, so can they be fixed please? :-D
<fagan> ralsina: thats weird
<ralsina> fagan: nah, I just had never used their ATM card before
<rodrigo_> ralsina, change bank then :)
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok but thats still weird. In Ireland you use the card to activate it
<ralsina> rodrigo_: well, I would have never used the NEW bank 's ATM card either ;-)
<fagan> (as long as you know the pin)
<ralsina> fagan: the problem is I never had a pin for this card
<rodrigo_> ralsina, keep your money under the bed then :)
<ralsina> so if you don't have a pin, the card is 2 years old, it gets somewhat difficult ;-)
<rodrigo_> at least you would be able to get it whenever you want
<fagan> +1 on the bed idea
<ralsina> sadly canonical doesn't d bed-money transfers
<fagan> plus it makes the bed extra padded
<rodrigo_> ralsina, heh
<fagan> ralsina: you should put in a request to payroll
<fagan> Im sure they would see the light and offer that bed transfer
<mandel> ralsina: I'd tell them the following: lets assume I'm the owner of the account, if you do not let me get my money, as soon as I can I will move it to a diff bank
<mandel> and will take all your pens with me
<mandel> all said with a spoon in your hand
<ralsina> mandel: if I were them, I would say "how do you expect to move it without a PIN?";-)
<fagan> (free pens are always good)
<mandel> ralsina: that is what the spoon is for :)
 * mandel —> weekend pre sprint!
 * fagan clocks off
<fagan> 1 day of freedom left
<fagan> :P
<ralsina> have a nice weekend guys!
<fagan> see you sunday
<fagan> (probably)
<clarita> mandel: please could you send me T&Cs wording for installer
<fagan> clarita: the license and the T&Cs or just the T&Cs?
<clarita> I've got the license
<fagan> ralsina: are the T&Cs the same as the Ubuntu client?
<mandel> clarita: the T&C are loaded from the one.ubuntu.com page, let me get yu the link
 * mandel looks
<fagan> clarita: id presume they are https://one.ubuntu.com/terms/
<fagan> mandel: I got it
<mandel> clarita: they are loaded form the url, so if you want to change anything, you have to talk with cparrino or the web people
<clarita> mandel fagan: I'm thinking we need the T&Cs within installer not linked to - otherwise they move to web and we want to avoid that - thoughts?
<fagan> clarita: we can grab them from the site and display them in the installer
<fagan> we dont need to open the browser
<clarita> fagan great
<clarita> that is all
<clarita> (for now)
<mandel> clarita: atm the terms are loaded within the sso UI no browser needed
<fagan> clarita: is that a threat?
<fagan> :)
<clarita> fagan: might be
<fagan> hehe
<karni> I have no idea how I managed to forget my password to other gmail account, but it was nice to have an option to receive an OTP onto my mobile :)
<rye> karni, i am now using app-specific passwords and google authenticator on the phone, looks awesome
<karni> rye: I am also! Although, if you "Forget your password", you may pick Google to send a token to your phone to recover it, so it's something little different than OTPs during login, themselve.
<karni> rye: I, however, have noticed little issues with enabling that 2 factor authentication. youtube app on my android phone had problems to log in to my youtube account
<rye> karni, 'cause you need to use app-specific passwords
<karni> and one or two similar accidents. It's not working 100% seamlessly, but certainly that's a great step.
<karni> rye: I know
<karni> rye: but the YT app on my phone didn't ask me for the app-specific one
<karni> ah! log out, there it is
<rye> karni, however i had not tried logging in with youtube thing..
<karni> next time should work, with the app-specific pass :)
<thisfred> dobey: are there any Vala books you'd recommend?
<thisfred> anyone else is also allowed to answer :)
<dobey> i don't think there are any vala books
<alecu> thisfred, ralsina, can any of you review this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/gsd-plugin-remove-quota/+merge/55934
<ralsina> alecu: sorry, doing evaluations :-(
<thisfred> alecu: on it
<thisfred> http://mython.org/
<alecu> ralsina, this is the calculator you are looking for: http://www.acqualia.com/soulver/
<alecu> ralsina, dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/hide-emblems-on-non-syncd-folders/+merge/57007
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, hi hi.  I have a desktopcouch source-package branch proposed for natty.  It fixes one critical bug and also pushes idle-couchdb CPU usage to almost zero.  Will you please take a look?
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/natty/desktopcouch/1.0.7-0u1/+merge/57014
 * CardinalFang goes to hassle someone else.  :(
#ubuntuone 2011-04-10
<Chipaca> interesting
<Chipaca> cparrino: hola
 * Chipaca is testing out his bip
<ralsina> hola chipaca
<Chipaca> ralsina: hey! why aren't you napping?
<ralsina> because checkin is at 2PM :-(
<Chipaca> zomgz
<ralsina> my exact acronym!
<ralsina> So, 8 hours between arrival and checkin, preceded by 13 hours flight. I am jetlagged to calcutta and back.
<ralsina> OTOH I got a cute picture of the memorial plaque for the victims of bovine spongiform encephalopaty!
<ralsina> s/boyine/bovine/
<Chipaca> you got it right the first time
<ralsina> And I have 3 dozen of alfajores Santa Maria (sin TACC)
<Chipaca> so, the plan is you z from 14 to 18?
<ralsina> yeah
<Chipaca> sounds about right
<Chipaca> ralsina: :-D I saw the pics!
<ralsina> :-)
<ralsina> british people sure like signs and plaques :-)
<Chipaca> and toast
<ralsina> haven't  had toast yet, the only open place was subway
<Chipaca> ralsina: there's an almacén next to the hotel that AFAIR is open about now
<ralsina> Yeah, saw it coming back.I really wanted to take a look at this london place, though.
<ralsina> So walked to westminster bridge and a bit more.
<ralsina> Chipaca: where are you running bip?
<Chipaca> ralsina: my home server
<ralsina> oh
<Chipaca> lenticularis.chipaca.com
<Chipaca> not that it resolves yet
<ralsina> While we are here, can I say something work-related?
<Chipaca> ralsina: nope
<Chipaca> ralsina: :) what?
<ralsina> surely it was mi fault, but we were surprised by tomorrow's freeze at the sprint on friday
<ralsina> That is, we knew there was a "beta freeze" but we thought we could do packages for release until "final freeze" and we couldn't :-(
<Chipaca> ralsina: tomorrow? it's the 14th, right?
<ralsina> oh, another surprised person ;-)
<ralsina> tomorrow 9AM. After that, only BLOCKER fixes
<Chipaca> ugh
<Chipaca> I've got to talk with people; I should've known about this
<ralsina> I feel like we should have known too.  found out by accident at 4PM argentina
<Chipaca> from whom?
<ralsina> perhaps platform or whoever does the freezes should be LOUD and repetitive about them.
<ralsina> sebastian
<ralsina> nessita heard it somehow
<Chipaca> for freeze info I'm tracking https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Chipaca> and it doesn't mention anything about this
<ralsina> it's the betafreeze at 11/4
<ralsina> but it's not at all like the previous beta freeze in practice.
<Chipaca> ah! hold on
<Chipaca> where's the "only blockers from here on" bit?
<ralsina> that we got from sebastian
<ralsina> and "to upload something after monday you have to convince us it's worth creating new images", (not quoting exactly, I have no log of that)
<ralsina> So, probably it's more relaxed for universe, but for main, it's pretty much final freeze tomorrow, AFAIK
<Chipaca> no, hold on
<Chipaca> that is for while building the beta images
 * ralsina holds
<Chipaca> that isn't from then on out forever and ever
<ralsina> well... not the impression we got
<Chipaca> that's what the "once the freeze is over it falls back to" this other thing
<ralsina> if you are right? Awesome.
<Chipaca> I'll check with seb
<Chipaca> ... tomorrow
<ralsina> of course
<fagan> ralsina: around?
 * fagan is wondering how exactly do we get in touch in london :)
<ralsina> fagan: yeah, now ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: where are you?
<ralsina> I am in the bar, chino latino, sitting with my notebook
<fagan> in my room at the moment
<fagan> ill walk down
<ralsina> cool. you mandel?
<mandel> ralsina: hey lunch lunch!
<fagan> brb
<ralsina> yeah, come down lazy ppl!
<mandel> ya ya
#ubuntuone 2012-04-02
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ping
<JamesTait> Goooooood mooooornin' intarwebz!
<mandel> morning!
<czajkowski> morning all
<rye> czajkowski: hi, are you able to access bug #970769 ?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 970769 could not be found
<czajkowski> rye: nope is it a private bug ?
<rye> czajkowski: i suppose it is, but private not to u1 but ubuntu as a whole
<czajkowski> rye: someone on the bug squad can see it then, but not me
<urbanape> morning, all
<dobey> rye: is it a crash report?
<mandel> urbanape, dobey hello!
<dobey> hola mandel
<arges> hello, i've been trying to sync some 300mb .wav files for a project in my ubuntuone folder and they don't sync at all. is there something specific about this format that would cause it to not sync?  I've checked the u1sdtool --current-transfers and it never transfers the files.
<mandel> arges, AFAIK there is not, this is on Ubuntu, right?
<arges> mandel, yes, ubuntu precise
<mandel> arges, have you looked ant the status of the files using sdtool?
<arges> i've actually zipped all the files together into a large 2.0gb file and that seems to be syncing properly
<mandel> rye, do you know anything about this? ^
<arges> mandel, u1sdtool?
<mandel> arges, yes, sorry I uses the old name
<mandel> s/uses/used
<arges> mandel, cool, whats the syntax for looking at the status of single files?
<mandel> arges, u1sdtool --info=path
<arges> mandel, hmm
<arges> mandel, this might be relevant... the filename has a space in it
<mandel> arges, that should not be an issue
<dobey> it's not an issue
<arges> I guess 'Ubuntu One' has a space
<arges> : )
 * dobey has uploaded plenty of 200-500 MB files to U1 with no problem
<dobey> and we don't block .wav files, no
<arges> u1sdtool --info=Ubuntu\ One/Jams/jam_Session_Audio\ 1_20120331.wav
<arges> Oops, an error ocurred:
<mandel> arges, try passing the full path: u1sdtool --info=/home/arges/Ubuntu\ One/Jams/jam_Session_Audio\ 1_20120331.wav
<arges> mandel, same thing
<mandel> arges, can you use paste.ubuntu.com to show the error?
<arges> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/911487/
<arges> also included the relevant syncdaemon.log outoupt
<mandel> arges, is that all you have in the log?
<arges> mandel, thats the only output after issuing the command
<mandel> arges, lets pull rye into this, he is the master in this debugging sessions
<mandel> rye, help help!! ;-)
<dobey> well, syncdaemon seems to be mostly doing the right thing there
<dobey> arges: what version of python-twisted-core do you have?
<dobey> although i guess that probably doesn't *really* matter given that error message
<arges> dobey,  11.1.0-1ubuntu2
<rye> mandel: summoned rye
<rye> reading
<mandel> rye, hurray!
<rye> mandel: dobey, re u1sdtool info breaking, checking the bugs, this was known
<rye> bug #917222 to be
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 917222 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "[precise] u1sdtool --info fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917222
<dobey> rye: i think that's a different error
<dobey> hmm, maybe not
<rye> dobey: sd replies properly, u1sdtool crashes
<rye> arges: http://ubuntuone.com/2tIX7Q5WQ19VPglEReOnA5 - this is a patched u1sdtool script version from the bug described above
<dobey> right, i thought that bug was an issue with unicode filenames, but it seems not looking at the pastebin there
<dobey> which isn't helpful, not being public and all
<arges> rye, thanks downloading
<rye> dobey: removed the link to pastebin, i pasted the relevant info to the bug already, but it was not obvious
<arges> here is the proper output http://paste.ubuntu.com/911511/
<arges> for the file that isn't syncing
<rye> arges: ok, what does u1sdtool --waiting show?
<arges> rye,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/911513/
<arges> i created a zip file of all the audio files i need, and that seemed to be syncing with no problem
<rye> arges: where were the files before you copied them over to Ubuntu One folder?
<arges> rye, in my home directory
<arges> then I moved it into a folder within the ubuntu one folder
<arges> then that didn't work, I moved the files around inside the ubuntu one folder trying to get them to sync
<rye> arges: ok, then it is not relevant, the timestamp is not in the past. Ok, could you please archive the whole log directory and sent the contents to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com ?
<arges> rye, ok
<rye> arges: you will get a ticket number and we will be able to browse through the logs to find out why it did not want to sync the file
<arges> rye, by whole log directory you mean .cache/ubuntuone/log ?
<dobey> yes
<arges> ok
<rye> arges: ok, i see that all wav files failed to upload due to DOES_NOT_EXIST response from the server, digging into the server logs now
<arges> rye,  thanks
<mandel> urbanape, dobey, briancurtin, do we have or not the standup? Is the 4 of us today :)
<urbanape> heh. Not much to report. Friday for me was actually doing some bug work on the iOS apps.
<dobey> mandel: you forgot thisfred
<mandel> dobey, I did! sorry thisfred!!
<thisfred> huwha?
<mandel> thisfred, standup, we are deciding if we have it or skip it :)
<dobey> but you know my stance on the matter :)
<thisfred> skip
<mandel> dobey, I think I know you answer
<mandel> dobey, lol
<thisfred> skipskipskip
<mandel> +1 to skip here
<briancurtin> i did a ton of testing and put together a windows release. i'm going to put together a branch for some autoupdater functionality we talked about late yesterday
<briancurtin> that's my unofficial standup
<briancurtin> er, yesterday as in friday
<thisfred> I programmed some C, I'm programming some more C. The more I understand it, the less my opinion of it changes... ;)
<mandel> briancurtin, we need to do another one with the autoupdate, I already have a branch with a simpler implementation here: lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/autoupdate
<mandel> briancurtin, do you think we can get one done in a few mins so that we can test it and let QA test the installer with that?
<dobey> i did some stuff, gonna do more stuff
<briancurtin> mandel: yeah let me check out the branch. if the branch is good i can create the installer in just a few minutes
<mandel> thisfred, found this guys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=empmNg7lCcA&feature=share did you already know about them?
<mandel> briancurtin, great!
 * thisfred looks
<mandel> briancurtin, apparently the one with the looping call was too much to be added in the stable release..
<thisfred> mandel: ah yes! I like them a lot. Campsych surf
<mandel> thisfred, yep! here too, I find the lyrics very funny
<thisfred> cambodian/san fransiscan psych surf, that is
<briancurtin> mandel: from a visual look at the code, it looks alright. i'll setup the build environment and run everything with the branch, then see what happens
<mandel> thisfred, and she use to be a famous karaoke singer in cambodia..
<thisfred> They
<thisfred> have some really good intrumentals too
<thisfred> Ethanopium, I think
<mandel> briancurtin, superb! let me know when you have the installer 'cause I have to do some integration tests by pointing to my server to do a point to point test of the entire thing..
<thisfred> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLKdsNngq1U&feature=related
<thisfred> from the Broken Flowers soundtrack
<mandel> thisfred, nice!
<mandel> briancurtin, let me know when is done, I'm back at trying to fix the broken tests on windows..
<briancurtin> mandel: will do. going through the setup right now, will run tests in a few minutes.
<mandel> briancurtin, thx!
<mandel> dobey, thisfred, if you have time, can I have a couple of reviews for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/parse-empty/+merge/100392
<thisfred> sure
<briancurtin> mandel: tests pass here, i'll start building now
<mandel> briancurtin, thx! if you can also review the branch it would be great since ralsina wants this ready for the next release
<briancurtin> mandel: yep, i'm going through a review of it right now
<mandel> briancurtin, gracias
<dobey> well i hope it works then :P
<mandel> dobey, hehe
<dobey> ok, i need to get lunch
<mandel> thisfred, good point.. using an exception is not something I though..
<dobey> bbiab
<thisfred> mandel it may not be worth it though
<mandel> thisfred, in this case, I don't think so.. I did not use an exception due to some mental baggage I have after writing c# and java where they are expensive, which is not something that python suffers from
<mandel> thisfred, but I really appreciated the comment :)
<thisfred> yw  ;)
<thisfred> in python the nice thing is that *everything* is already so expensive, you might as well opt for the diamond studded rims and panda fur lined seats ;)
<mandel> thisfred, hahahaha
<briancurtin> mandel: installer is here http://ubuntuone.com/2hDq3eWSDD0j7qPLdZGkIL -- this is trunk of all branches, plus your autoupdate branch on u1cp
<mandel> briancurtin, sweet! I'll start testing it now then
<briancurtin> the tests pass and i think they look alright, but do we have a way to test update IRL?
<mandel> briancurtin, I will write an email with that exactly, will cc you elopio and rmcbride :)
<briancurtin> cool, sounds good
<mandel> briancurtin, let me do the IRL and I'll use what I do as a step by step guide
<elopio> mandel, briancurtin, this week I'm on testing mode. Shoot me.
<briancurtin> mandel: that works for me. i've never done anything with autoupdate and i'm open to spend a lot of time testing today
<mandel> elopio, briancurtin give me a few mins and I'll give you the info :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: 1/2 pong
<davidcalle> Chipaca, hey. Is the video server down?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: hm? looks like it is
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ok. Is it beacuse we are moving to a ubuntu.com adress or something?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: no, amazon hiccup, bringing it back up
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ok :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ralsina is tasked with getting a pacakge out when videosearch.ubuntu.com comes up
<Chipaca> (I'm on holiday this week and the next)
<davidcalle> I'm getting the branch ready.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ah, ok
<Chipaca> looks like this instance is io starved right now; it's going to take a little while to come up
<mandel> briancurtin, seems that the autoupdate.exe is never launched.. I wonder why
<briancurtin> mandel: hm, looking
<Chipaca> wow
 * Chipaca killTTINs his gunicorns
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: can you now access the video lens?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: i mean the backend
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I have filters. But no results.
<Chipaca> i'm getting lots of timeouts
<Chipaca> grmbl
<Chipaca> and the machine is really idle
<mandel> briancurtin, I don't understand why the callWhenRunning is not calling it, or at least we are not getting an exception..
<dobey> oi
<dobey> ralsina is on holiday today :)
<mandel> dobey, yes
<mandel> briancurtin, I foudn the issue! \o/
<briancurtin> sweeeeet
<mandel> briancurtin, mind my spelling :P
<mandel> briancurtin, checkupdates takes a param and I forgot it.. stupid manuel!
<mandel> and evil twisted debugging..
<briancurtin> ah
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I'm not sure what's up with it, but I don't have time to look now; I'll fix it later tonight
<davidcalle> Chipaca, sure. No rush :)
<mandel> briancurtin, the new revno is 309, lets try to get this one in and do an IRL, I'm seding the email on how to test this atm
<briancurtin> mandel: i'll rebuild now
<mandel> briancurtin, superb!
<mandel> briancurtin, FYI mail sent, I'll be away 10 mins (coffee!)
<mandel> elopio, rmcbride let me know if the instructions of the mail make any sense
<rmcbride> mandel: looks good from here
<briancurtin> http://ubuntuone.com/2hDq3eWSDD0j7qPLdZGkIL is the latest autoupdate build
<elopio> mandel: hasn't arrived here. What address did you use?
<briancurtin> elopio: he spelled your name wrong, the one i just sent should make its way to your inbox in a second
<elopio> briancurtin: yes, I have that one. Thanks.
<mandel> briancurtin, elopio ups!
<mandel> elopio, evolutions LDAP brok and I did it from memory, failed like  my email client..
<czajkowski> dobey: just the person :) Under U1 settings, at bandwith you can set Limits on upload and dowload speeds at a defaul where I've never gone near them they  were 4xxx or something, unticking them they are -1, ticking them again they are still -1
<dobey> wrong person :)
<czajkowski> bah
<dobey> -1 menas "infinite"
<dobey> 0 means 0
<czajkowski> but why before I ever went near it was it some large 4000 number
<czajkowski> andno amount of ticking it back will change it back so left at 1
<czajkowski> *-1
<dobey> they should have been 2048 by default
<briancurtin> i think they're 4096
<dobey> looking at what's in the syncdaemon.conf anyway
<czajkowski> briancurtin: yup 4096
<czajkowski> but if you untick it the default never appears again
<dobey> i'm not sure i understand
<dobey> why would it go back to the default?
<dobey> although it actually looks like there's a bug in the control panel
<dobey> also, where the heck are you guys seeing 4096 at exactly?
<elopio> czajkowski: I reported a bug about that some time ago. What I wanted was the text field to be disabled, not to show -1
<elopio> as was done on the gtk panel.
<elopio> I can't find the report now. But nessita told me that wasn't possible with the qt spinner.
<dobey> i don't buy that
<czajkowski> dobey: well my logic (flawed) was if I saw 4096 when the button was ticked, and unticking it went to -1 subsequent ticks don't make any change what so ever
<dobey> czajkowski: it shouldn't have changed to -1 unless you selected -1
<czajkowski> dobey: in what right mind would I randomly pick -1 out of the blue :)
<dobey> czajkowski: maybe you held down the down key until it stopped going down?
<dobey> maybe you knew that -1 meant infinite
<dobey> i don't know :)
<elopio> :)
<elopio> as I can't find the other one, I'm going to report a new bug.
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> ok
<dobey> well the settings don't even work
<elopio> for me, there are two problems: you loose the value you previously set to the limit.  And, -1 doesn't mean infinity :)
<dobey> which i suppose probably explains why we have gotten a few bug reports about it not working, recently
<mandel> czajkowski, that is a bug, I mentioned a gazillions years ago.. we never fixed it
<mandel> dobey, elopio ^
<elopio> mandel: did you reported it somewhere?
<dobey> elopio: -1 means infinity to the code. whether or not it is actual infinity is irrelevant. it means infinity as much as 0 does in other apps (which is even more broken)
<mandel> dobey, elopio I think the issues is that the value comes from the sd side, in the config, and when you tick/untick it never asks for the value to sd
<mandel> elopio, let me look for it..
<dobey> meh
<elopio> dobey: I understand. Is just that for a user, we have to come with something better.
<elopio> my proposal was just to disable the spinner if the checkbox is unchecked.
<dobey> elopio: the something better is "untick the box" :)
<elopio> it might be nice to hide the whole thing.
<dobey> it should be disabled, yes
 * dobey misses ubuntuone-preferences
<czajkowski> mandel: ola!
<dobey> time to bring it back!
<mandel> czajkowski, hello!
<elopio> dobey: the default settings button doesn't work for me. I'll report a bug about that too, I don't know if you were talking about it a while ago.
<dobey> no
<mandel> elopio, dobey, czajkowski my eng is shit like usual, but I did report it: 831984
<mandel> bug 831984
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 831984 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "The default settings are wrongly show in the first boot" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831984
<dobey> and i'm not using english for my computer's language, so i'm entirely sure what everything says exactly ;)
<mandel> dobey, spanish?
<dobey> mandel: no, albanian
<dobey> hrmm, 720p video from youtube in flash on my laptop doesn't perform so well
<mandel> dobey, he! how come?
<dobey> to expose broken unicode, and so i can try to remember it better
<elopio> bug #971722
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 971722 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Default settings button doesn't return bandwidth to default" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971722
<elopio> mandel: your bug is similar, but it doesn't solve my problem.
<elopio> mandel: it's hard to understand that -1 means infinity. So instead of that, show nothing would be better, I think.
<mandel> elopio, yes, I think the UI in that part is broken
<dobey> elopio: i agree the UI sucks there, but sadly we're also stuck with what users expect. and all the other crappy programs in the world that have bandwidth limit have 0 or -1 mean "infinite" when enabled
<elopio> dobey: transmission does it just as I want.
<dobey> i don't know what it does. i never really use it
<elopio> then it has a section called alternative speed limits. And it sucks again.
<dobey> it has a whole tab for it
<dobey> and it looks a bit complex
<dobey> elopio: actually, i think 0 in there means infinite, too :)
<dobey> at least, i'm pretty sure that's why i have upload set to 5 instead of 0
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ping, try it now
<elopio> dobey: that would be a bug. Because 0 should mean do not (upload OR download)
<elopio> but it disables the spinner. That's what I want.
<dobey> it *should* do what it used to do in ubuntuone-preferences, really
<dobey> well, mostly
<dobey> it's a hard problem
<davidcalle> Chipaca, it's super fast!
<Chipaca> \o/
<Chipaca> that's how it should be
<davidcalle> Chipaca, impressive :)
<Chipaca> ok, off to make dinner and watch a movie with the boys
<Chipaca> o/
<davidcalle> Chipaca, got to go too, bye and woah, it's fast!
<mandel> briancurtin, elopio I have done an IRL for the autoupdate and is back to work!
<mandel> rmcbride, ^
<mandel> briancurtin, have you had the chance to test it?
<dobey> thisfred, briancurtin, mandel: can i get a review or two for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/boy-racer/+merge/100476 please?
<briancurtin> mandel: yeah it worked alright in the tests i did of it. i just have a proposal for the text we display when an update is found
<mandel> briancurtin, is that form the message box or in the big dialog?
<mandel> dobey, sure
<mandel> dobey, wtf happened there?
<dobey> mandel: what do you mean?
<mandel> briancurtin, changing the text
<mandel> briancurtin, it is indeed a question
<dobey> also i just updated the description with a very long run-on sentence which i hope describes the problem that removing that code fixes :)
<mandel> dobey, 'Revert extraneous change'
<dobey> mandel: ah, that was an extra newline that got left in when i was debugging, so i removed it
<dobey> click the revno to see the diff :P
<mandel> briancurtin, updated the message to use the one you suggested
<dobey> mandel: oh, btw, can you update some of your branch proposal statuses to reflect decisions we've made regarding their functionality for precise? particularly, these: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-checkbox/+merge/97619 https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/merge-code/+merge/97627 https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/pinned-certs/+merge/97486 https://code.launchpad.net/~man
<mandel> dobey, sure, but shall I just reject them or what?
<dobey> mandel: i guess, i don't know. it seems like we aren't going to land them, and a couple i guess won't be included ever
<mandel> dobey, I'll kill the lot but will leave the code around, just in case, I don't like to do things twice..
<dobey> mandel: well rejecting != deleting branches
<dobey> wow
<dobey> i feel like i should just claim to be argentine this week
<mandel> dobey, I'll be resubmitting this https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/merge-code/+merge/97627 since it is based o a branch that will never land
<mandel> dobey, and +1 for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/boy-racer/+merge/100476
<dobey> ok
<dobey> merge-code isn't a very descriptive branch name, either :)
<dobey> "hey here's some code i want to merge" :P
<mandel> dobey, well, there is code duplication :)
<mandel> dobey, so "I'm merging it" or something like that..
<dobey> stop duplicating code! :)
<mandel> dobey, che, I was cleaning up!! do a bzr blame :P
<briancurtin> mandel: approved the autoupdate branch
<dobey> mandel: instead of making all your changes in one branch when you come across things like that, make the 'cleanup' changes in another branch, and merge it back into the current branch. that way you avoid having to split everything back out, and the little things can land while you're working on the bigger changes
<mandel> dobey, I was in the pipeline mode and did not exit it on time.. I'm stupid like that at times..
<dobey> that is one reason i don't like bzr pipeline :)
<mandel> elopio, if you do the IRL for autoupdate and they pass, can you add your +1 for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/autoupdate/+merge/100387
<mandel> dobey, yeah.. that is a PITA, but it was very easy code, so is not a big deal :)
<briancurtin> http://ubuntuone.com/2hDq3eWSDD0j7qPLdZGkIL (same link as before) now has the build with the new question in the dialog
<dobey> right
<briancurtin> i'm heading to the pharmacy and post office, be back in a bit
<mandel> elopio, rmcbride look at brians url ^
<mandel> briancurtin, dobey, thisfred EOD here, I'll catch you all tom!
<dobey> cheers mandel
<thisfred> later!
<rmcbride> mandel: will do. and have a good evening
<mandel> rmcbride, elopio also, see you tom! :)
<mandel> rmcbride, let me know if anything goes terribly wrong, and feel free to add the +1 we would like to land this before the release
<elopio> bye mandel. Thanks!
<dobey> later all
<briancurtin2> EOD.
#ubuntuone 2012-04-03
<zykotick9> exit
<meerkats> what package do I need to get ubuntuone?
<meerkats> ubnutuone clinet?
<meerkats> client*
<meerkats> or is it the file storage API?
<EDinNY> How can I figure out what email address I used for ubuntu1?
<JamesTait> Gooooood moooorning all! :D
<rye> JamesTait: mooorning good!
<JamesTait> rye: Strong, the force with this one is.
<mandel> morning!
<czajkowski> morning all
<apw> i have my SSO account set to require 2-factor authentication, just opened up ubuntuone on my android phone and it asked me to login, which i did without being asked for 2-factor, how is that possible
<mandel> apw, you will nedd to ask karni about that
<mandel> czajkowski, morning!
<karni> apw: 2-factor auth is not mandatory yet
<czajkowski> mandel: hey how are you ?
<mandel> czajkowski, fixing broken tests on windows, you can imaging :P
<czajkowski> mandel: you break things you fix things :)
<mandel> czajkowski, is a way to see it :)
<czajkowski> mandel: recovering from injury?
<apw> karni, ok ta
<karni> apw: np.
<mandel> czajkowski, yep, I should be playing after easter.. but 7s which is not that much fun for me
<karni> mandel: Do you know if your windows client supports 2-factor auth already?
<mandel> karni, does linux do? 'cause I don't think so..
<karni> mandel: Not that I know of, no. Ok.
<mandel> karni, is the same code so.. I would suspect it does not..
<karni> :D
<mandel> karni, are we moving to the 2-factor one? 'cause I think is something that we have not considered in desktop+
<karni> mandel: I think one day we may have no choice. I'll ask on isd
<mandel> karni, please do, if that is the case we ought to tell ralsina
 * karni asks
<gatox> good morning people!
<gatox> mandel, o/
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, how are you?
<mandel> gatox, fine, fixing windows tests which I hope to land today or next week :)
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> hola gatox
<gatox> nessita, how are you? do you enjoy the free day? :P
<nessita> gatox: pretty good! and yes, I did. How about you?
<gatox> nessita, really really nice
<mandel> all, I'm out 5 mins
<mandel> nessita, morning, while I'm out => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/autoupdate/+merge/100387
<nessita> hola mandel! great work
<nessita> mandel: one note: I need to prioritize ubuntu releases today, but I will review as soon as I can
<mandel> nessita, sure, no problem!
<mandel> nessita, I have elopio also looking at it, my aim is to land it today so that is ready before I go on holidays
<mandel> gatox, ping!
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> gatox, you used to have all the webclient tests failing, right?
<gatox> mandel,  on windows? sometimes are ok..... sometimes 30 fail
<mandel> gatox, can you branch lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver and run the tests several times, there is a new webserver implementation that should close correctly, and since your machine is special.. :)
<gatox> mandel, do you need me to run tests?
<gatox> mandel, yep
<mandel> gatox, please :)
<gatox> mandel, 10 runs..... 10 success
<mandel> gatox, toma!
<mandel> gatox, sweet, I'll fix the lint issues and will propose for u1-dev-tools :)
<mandel> gatox, just to be sure, this was on windows, right?
<gatox> mandel, jejeje yes
<mandel> gatox, ok, just 3 checking :)
<gatox> mandel, i'll asume that was actually a 4 :P
<mandel> jeje
<alecu> hello!
<mandel> alecu, buenas!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<gatox> brb.... i'll buy some fruits downstairs while the win vm (another one) is installing
<nessita> alecu: hi there
<gatox> back
<mandel> ok, I need to get some fuel (food) will be back!
<nessita> alecu: so, in the absence of ralsina, I would need you to approve the stable-3-0 updates branches...
<nessita> alecu: could you please start looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.92/+merge/100588 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/stable-3-0-update-2.99.92/+merge/100590 ?
<alecu> nessita, sure
<urbanape> morning, all
<nessita> alecu: two more to go:
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.92/+merge/100600
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0-update-2.99.92/+merge/100599
<alecu> awesome!
<alecu> nessita, 3 done; starting with the last one.
<nessita> alecu: nice!
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> nessita: what about https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/autoupdate/+merge/100387 ?
<briancurtin> argh, internet works like crap today. thankfully it worked before i had to call "support"
<mandel> nessita, indeed, I though we wanted to land autoupdate before 3, right?
<dobey> nessita: is the "Updating from trunk from revno NNNN" really necessary in the commit message?
<nessita> mandel: no, stable 3 will get branches landed until friday
<nessita> mandel: your branch will be cherrypicked after ubuntu releases
<mandel> nessita, ah, ok
<nessita> dobey: is not "necessary" but helps me in the next update to know from where I updated last time
<nessita> dobey: do you see a reason not to have it?
<dobey> it's ugly :)
<nessita> dobey: I realized I removed the stup.py from windows-installer in a cleanup branch, and we actually need it to tarball it. WOuld you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-is-needed/+merge/100605
<nessita> oh no, no tarmac today?
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> tarmac is running
<dobey> nessita: if that's for trunk, shouldn't the version be 3.1 there?
<nessita> dobey: yes you're right, fixing
<nessita> dobey: setup.py version fixed
<nessita> dobey: re: tarmac, there are 2 branches not landing since 24 minutes now, but perhaps LP is slow?
<nessita> I mean tarmac may be slow*
<dobey> tarmac is indeed slow. it's probably landing ubuntuone-client which is pretty slow
<nessita> ok
<dobey> if something still isn't landing after a couple hours, then we can panic :)
<nessita> dobey: I'm leaving early today, so I can panic within minutes :-P
<nessita> (not hours)
 * dobey hands nessita a paper bag to breathe with
 * nessita breaths with the bag
<nessita> ok, now that I'm oxygenated, will have some mates
<nessita> alecu: thanks for the reviews!
<alecu> nessita, let me know if you need more today.
<nessita> alecu: I will need one more for windows-installer, but that's less "important" (no need to do ubuntu release with that one)
<gatox> this is really weird.... i'm trying to connect using the new installer in the machine where i change the location of the home in windows.... and it always fails during authentication.....
<briancurtin> gatox: the only time i saw any issue authenticating was a few days when some customer was here in IRC reporting the same issue with their version. it seemed something server-side was having a problem, then it went away a few minutes later
<gatox> briancurtin, it's weird because it's working in another vm..... i'll debug this further
<urbanape> morning, briancurtin. What's your day looking like?
<mandel> elopio, ping?
<nessita> dobey: FYI, update to stable-3-0 for client has landed
<nessita> dobey: you build the tarball for it, right?
<dobey> yes
<briancurtin> urbanape: starting out with some windows stuff and any remaining testing/reviews/builds for autostart. after that's out of the way i've got nothing scheduled, so i'm free to pair
<urbanape> sounds good
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i think 12.04 has some network problems
<elopio> mandel: pong
<mandel> elopio, did you read the message in the branch?
<mandel> elopio, you might have gotten an error because the pacakge you are trying to update is the latests and we are just faking the update, do I make sense?
<mandel> elopio, the code that does the update is no ours (is from btirock) so is save to get to the update dialog to pass the test
<elopio> mandel: I haven't read it, but it sounds ok.
<elopio> I saw all the bitrock updater and stuff, so +1 from my side.
<mandel> elopio, gracias!
<mandel> elopio, atm I'm trying to get all the test back to green on windows so that you guys can have automated build for windows.. lets hope for the best :)
 * elopio prays to a random god.
<elopio> mandel, briancurtin, I'll be on vacations thursday and friday. Do you want me to run the smoke test on that installer you sent me, or wait for another version?
<mandel> briancurtin, elopio AFAIK that is the one we will release (or a very similar one)
<briancurtin> elopio: yeah i would say go ahead with the one you already have. if the autoinstaller branch is alright, that's all i'm aware of that was left in order to have a release
<elopio> ok, great. So I'll be testing. Ping me if you need to get something checked.
<gatox> need to reboot...... brb
<mandel> gatox, may I have use of you ever failing tests machine? :)
<gatox> mandel, jeje  ok..... what i need to do?
<mandel> gatox, please branch lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver and put it in your path
<mandel> gatox, then branch lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-webclient-tests
<mandel> gatox, and run the sso tests on that one several times
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<nessita> dobey: I guess we need to add the license exception to the protocol packaging, right? would you teach me how to properly do that?
<mandel> gatox, getting green lights?
<gatox> running..... green by now
<mandel> gatox, they might be very slow in your system.. but it to do things right :P
<gatox> mandel, yep
<dobey> nessita: yes we do, and still need to add it to a couple more projects actually. :-/
<mandel> gatox, I was between getting them to work, or fail very fast hehehe
<dobey> but rush rush so i guess will have to wait for them until 3.0.0 release
<nessita> dobey: oh, I just see that u1client exception is not there, I guess I was confused with the devtools branch
<gatox> mandel, i get an error in time_after_timeout_cache_expires and it get stuck there
<mandel> gatox, which testcase is that in?
 * mandel wonders how many tests are broken in sso..
<gatox> mandel, i'm restarting the vm now because i need to test another thing
<gatox> mandel, sorry..... didn't look......
 * gatox grepping
<mandel> gatox, I can grep :)
<dobey> nessita: also sso
<nessita> dobey: yes, seeing that
<nessita> dobey: how would you like to proceed then?
<mandel> gatox, is time_after_timeout_cache_expires in sso?
<gatox> mandel, is test_after_timeout_cache_expires
<gatox> sorry
<jo-erlend> hey. I just filed a bug against Rhythmbox, but I'm fairly confident it has to do with the U1MS plugin, so I thought I'd mention it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/972510
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 972510 not found
<dobey> nessita: just make the releases
<mandel> gatox, ok, go it :)
<gatox> mandel, you have it in test_timestamp and test_common
<nessita> dobey: tarball releases have been made
<dobey> jo-erlend: was that a crash report?
<dobey> nessita: yes, will fix the rest later
<nessita> dobey: onto packaging now, and was wondering what I need to change in protocol's packaging branch regarding the license
<jo-erlend> dobey, yes. It causes Rhythmbox to crash whenever you try to play something while a preview is already playing.
<jo-erlend> dobey, I can easily reproduce it using the exact steps I provided in the report.
<dobey> jo-erlend: hrmm, works fine here (though i am using rhythmbox daily build, so maybe it's been fixed)
<nessita> also, I guess I need to propose a branch for tarmac so it does not run the verify command for windows-installer
<nessita> since that command is gone
<dobey> nessita: is just run-tests? add it back and have it do nothing but exit cleanly :)
<dobey> nessita: though i guess it should be running pep8/u1lint at least?
<nessita> dobey: you like that better?
<nessita> dobey: over the scripts/ folder? can be...
<dobey> nessita: well for any python that is still in the tree :)
<nessita> right
<nessita> ok, will do after releases
<dobey> nessita: though i wonder how it would have been successfully removed...
<nessita> dobey: True
<nessita> dobey: will you or will I upload new client to ubuntu?
<dobey> i don't think we were running a verify command for it, actually
<dobey> i will
<nessita> dobey: ack and ack
<dobey> jo-erlend: ok, will look at it as soon as i can. crashes are hidden from pretty much everyone, until apport retracer finishes with them
<nessita> dobey: so, when you have some time available, would you please let me know what I need to change on protocol packaging branch?
<dobey> well, debian/copyright will need to be updated to also include the exception comment
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> gatox, re: bug #889785, "I can't sync any folder outside of "Documents and Settings\dhaynes". Folders inside that directory I can add/sync successfully." <- that seems to be the *expected* behaviour.
<dobey> nessita: i think that's all, actually
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 889785 in Ubuntu One Client "Can not add folders in WinXP" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889785
<alecu> mandel, pong
<nessita> dobey: nice, will ask you a final review when that's done
<dobey> ok
<gatox> alecu, but if you move the home..... you should be able to add folders of the locations of you new home
<alecu> gatox, I'm not sure we should change the behaviour to allow folders in a different drive
<alecu> gatox, we are surely not allowing that on linux.
<mandel> alecu, if you have the time, could you take a look at : https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/tcp-testcases/+merge/99759
<mandel> alecu, only if you have the time
<gatox> alecu, let's ask...... nessita ping  ^
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, can you read alecu's comments?
<mandel> gatox, we don't allow it
<gatox> mandel, what?
<nessita> gatox: officially, we do not support having folders outside  the user home
<dobey> nessita: the new LICENSE* files /should/ get picked up automatically. if they don't end up in the bin packages in the /usr/share/docs/ tree, we'll have to add some magic for that
<nessita> gatox: so, whatever windows reports as the user home, is what we support
<nessita> dobey: ack
<gatox> alecu, yes...... that's what i mean.... so, if the user change the home, he should be able to do whatever he want in the new location....... sounds good? or am i missing something?
<nessita> gatox: so, if windows reports that the home is X and the user wants to sync outside X, we don't support that (no idea if it's possible, but certainly can break)
<nessita> gatox: it depends on what windows reports as the user home
<nessita> gatox: does he change the home in a proper way, that windows always report the new location as his home?
<mandel> gatox, depends on how you changed the home dir, if it was via the reg I think com does not get it from there..
<mandel> gatox, in you do it at installation time is a diff story
<nessita> gatox: from the bug report, seems like windows still thinks C:\Documents And Folders\foo is his home, no?
<alecu> nessita, in this bug, the user has manually set the home folder to be outside the root drive. They have moved home to D:
<nessita> alecu: what does it mean "manually set"?
<alecu> nessita, and I think that's something we should not support on windows if we don't support it on linux.
<alecu> nessita, manually changed the registry values or env vars to point the home to a different drive.
<gatox> nessita, mandel i've installed a new vm with win7..... and i didn't find the option to change the userhome....... i did it changing the registry..... but it seems to affect only the users i create after doing that..... is kind of a mess
<gatox> alecu, ^
<nessita> alecu: but apparently he did not change everything, since our code detects the home to be in C:\
<alecu> gatox, if we allow that then some user will set his home to a removable drive, and then he'll get missing files.
<nessita> alecu: my point is that if he changes "everything" properly, syncdaemon can not know... not sure if I can explain myself
<nessita> alecu, gatox: bottom line, I agree with "we don't support having the home folder being moved"
<alecu> nessita, if he manages to outsmart syncdaemon, good for him.
<nessita> alecu: right
<alecu> nessita, but we should not be supporting this.
<gatox> nessita, alecu, i'm not saying this is right....... but think in this scenario:
<nessita> alecu: not without careful designing this
<alecu> nessita, exactly.
<gatox> alecu, nessita a root user install the machine..... then for some reason he decided that the users that are going to use that machine should have they userprofile data stored in another drive because he don't want data in the installation drive.....
<gatox> there is where the problem appear
<nessita> gatox: why does the problem appear?
<nessita> syncdaemon will use whatever user_home from our platform module
<nessita> gatox: so, I think the key is what *windows* reports as the user PROFILE dir
<gatox> nessita, because it seems that u1 is not detecting that the user home change, a case sensitive problem... or something.... i couldn't test it yet., i'm trying to make it work yet..... found the other problems in the way
<gatox> oh oh standup!
<gatox> me
<mandel> alecu, nessita, gatox editing the registry is wrong, you have to do it in the installation
<mandel> me
<nessita> gatox: we will support whatever home folder windows reports as the user PROFILE home
<nessita> me
<mandel> alecu, nessita, gatox, there is a documented way to tell the system that $home is in a diff hd/location, the reg stuff brakes not only u1 but lots of other apps
<gatox> nessita, ok, after standup we'll continue
<urbanape> me
<gatox> dobey, briancurtin  ?
<nessita> alecu:
<briancurtin> ah crap, typing now
<nessita> thisfred:
<gatox> too :P
<dobey> eh?
<alecu> me
<dobey> bother
<thisfred> me
<briancurtin> me
<nessita> gatox: go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed branch for the loading overlay transparency, investigate Bug #940669, Working on #889785
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the bug about the changed userprofile location on windows.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940669 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940669
<gatox> mandel, go
<thisfred> DONE: u1d
<mandel> DONE: Finished autoupdate branch. Fixed all tests of sso by writing a correct implementation for the Websever.
<mandel> TODO: fix tests of other projects
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> nessita, please
<nessita> DONE: started with bug #959690, national holiday
<nessita> TODO: ubuntu releases
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: urbanape
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 959690 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "Migrate tests for LocalFoldersPanel from windows-installer to this project" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959690
<urbanape> DONE: Worked on a crasher in the iOS Music app. TODO: back on the Mac port, BLOCK: None
<urbanape> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: national holiday
<alecu> TODO: more reviews, SD bugs
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: u1db index mappings TODO: debug << BLOCKED: no, but having memory management issues
<thisfred> NEXT
<thisfred> briancurtin:
<briancurtin> DONE: autostart reviews, testing, builds, etc. trying to debug different armount of args for on_download_finished
<briancurtin> TODO: more windows debugging, trying to get tests to work better
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT:
<briancurtin> i dont think anyone's after me?
<nessita> briancurtin: dobey should go
<nessita> dobey: go!
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #969262 (not really), reviews
<dobey> λ TODO: releases/uploads, more bug #968555, more of #969262
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 969262 in libubuntuone trunk "Error while getting credentials: The '/org/freedesktop/secrets/collection/login/24' object does not exist" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969262
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 968555 could not be found
<nessita> any comment anyone?
<gatox> nop
<nessita> ok, eom
<gatox> nessita, ok...... let's continue
<gatox> nessita, so, about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/889785
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 889785 in Ubuntu One Client "Can not add folders in WinXP" [High,In progress]
<nessita> gatox: I'm not sure what else we need to discuss :-)
<gatox> nessita, the answer will be: "we don't support changing the home in windows?"
<gatox> nessita, jeje i get confuse.... i need to know what to do :P
<mandel> gatox, you changed the location wrong
<nessita> gatox: from the bug report, windows is reporting C:\Documents and Settings\dhaynes as the user home
<mandel> gatox, you have to do it like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/913130/
<nessita> gatox: so *that's* the user home
<nessita> mandel: I would not encourage the user to run that code
<nessita> gatox: you understand what I mean?
<gatox> nessita, is not a bug..... windows is telling us the correct home..... that's what you mean?
<mandel> nessita, certainly not, I would tell him, you screwed up the system
<mandel> gatox, ^
<nessita> gatox: that's a piece of what I'm saying
<gatox> nessita, ok..... and which is the part i'm missing?
<mandel> briancurtin, got time to try some tests of sso on a windows machine?
<briancurtin> mandel: yes sir
<mandel> briancurtin, thx! please branch lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver and put it in your path
<mandel> briancurtin, then branch lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-webclient-tests
<mandel> briancurtin, and run the sso tests several times?
<briancurtin> mandel: will do, trying now
<nessita> gatox: so, besides what can we respond in the bug, I'd like that you understand the whole situation before answering, because that way is much easier for you to handle future reports about this. So, the situation is like this:
<nessita> * UBuntu One, at the moment, does not support syncing folders outside the user home
<nessita> * The user home is retrieved from windows, querying for the PROFILE folder
<nessita> * Thus, whatever folder windows reports as PROFILE, that's the "home" syncdaemon cares about
<mandel> briancurtin, thx!
<nessita> gatox: so I'm not sure if this user's windows is telling the "correct" home, but we believe windows in whatever it reports as the home folder
<gatox> nessita, yes yes..... that's what i understand
<nessita> gatox: so, whatever changes this user made, he may not have made all the needed changes to make windows believe the home folder changed :-)
<mandel> urbanape, ping?
<urbanape> pong
<gatox> nessita, okkkkkkkkk....... totally agree
<nessita> gatox: yey! :-)
<mandel> urbanape, shall we see if I finally fixed the sso tests everywhere? do you have the time?
<urbanape> absolutely
<gatox> nessita, thanks for using your teaching powers in the explanation jejeje
<urbanape> the fix-webclient-tests?
<nessita> gatox: LOL
<mandel> urbanape, you need to brach  lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver  and the run the test of the fix-webclient-tests :)
<urbanape> yup, k
<gatox> ok...... lunch for me........
<dobey> lunch here too. bbiab
<nessita> who added this code to the qt runner???
<nessita>     if sys.platform.startswith("win") and not args[0].endswith("exe"):
<nessita>         python_exe = procutils.which("python.exe")
<nessita>         if python_exe:
<nessita>             args.insert(0, python_exe[0])
<nessita> alecu: ping about that ^
<mandel> nessita, pido no!
<nessita> mandel: eh?
<gatox> mandel, bad news: http://paste.ubuntu.com/913158/
<mandel> nessita, as in, I didn't add it :)
<mandel> gatox, fuuu what kind of evil machine do you have!
<gatox> mandel, how much ram do you have in your windows vm?
<mandel> gatox, 2gb
<mandel> gatox, and you?
<gatox> mandel, the same
<mandel> gatox, and the revno is 946, right?
<gatox> yes
<gatox> mandel, and i'm setting the path like this: set PYTHONPATH=..\ubuntuone-client;..\ubuntuone-control-panel;..\ubuntuone-windows-installer;..\mocked-webserver;.
<mandel> gatox, hm.. can you go to ubuntuone/devtools/testcases/tx.py and add a number of prints in the stop method?
<gatox> mandel, yep..... but wait a while..... i'm about to have lunch :P
<mandel> gatox, sure, mandame a la mierda antes jejej
<mandel> :)
<gatox> mandel, jejejejee
<mandel> briancurtin, urbanape, news for me?
<briancurtin> mandel: not yet, this machine is working like crap
<mandel> briancurtin, ack, I'll move to find out when in the utterly slow machine from gatox we have problems..
<urbanape> mandel: nearly there, sorry
<mandel> urbanape, no proble.. i know they are kind of slow..
<nessita> dobey: wanted to confirm with you ubuntu archive is open for upload
<briancurtin> mandel: success the first time, i'll try several more times and see what happens
<mandel> briancurtin, please do :)
<briancurtin> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/63680/ :/
<mandel> briancurtin, my hate towards twisted increases every time I see a dirty reactor, he
<mandel> briancurtin, I'll keep trying to be even more explicit when closing a connection..
<alecu> nessita, pong about the qt runner.
<nessita> alecu: so I was wondering why you added that code in between the "production" code
<nessita> alecu: I agree is needed, but I would have adviced doing something "on the side", or windows specific only
<alecu> nessita, how would you have approached this? on a different function?
<alecu> nessita, or with a "if DEBUG" first?
<nessita> alecu: yes, and on a different module... also, if I'm not missing anything, on windows we don; t use that runner, no? only the twisted runner is used
<alecu> U1_DEBUG, I mean.
<nessita> alecu: perhaps I would have changed the caller to pass the proper args (not sure, I did not analyzed the use cases)
<gatox> mandel, i'm back..... what do you need? :P
<urbanape> mandel: running now
<urbanape> multiple runs
<mandel> gatox, can you add a number of prints in the setop from the webserver in the u1-dev-tools branch
<mandel> gatox, I'll like to know when it is loosing the conections
<gatox> mandel, can you point me where?
<urbanape> mandel: seem to have found a hang in test_is_already_running.
<urbanape> after two complete runs
<mandel> urbanape, wait a little :)
<urbanape> ah, k
<mandel> gatox, under ubuntuone/devtools/testcases/tx.py
<nessita> alecu: anyways, I guess we can talk about that tomorrow, now I gotta run to the uni
<dobey> nessita: it is, yes. though i'm not sure if we need to upload to -proposed now and have it moved over.
<gatox> mandel, or send me a branch where do you prefer to have the prints.... so the information will be more useful to you
<alecu> nessita, from what I can tell, the qt spawn_program is called from the webclient
<alecu> nessita, to get the proxy credentials, and such.
<alecu> nessita, but yes, let's discuss this tomorrow.
<nessita> dobey: I asked about the archive being open in #ubuntu-release and since they confirmed, I uploaded ussoc to ubuntu. I read the -proposed email, but I understood not eery package qualified to go that way. Also, from kate's branch I understood that until 4/5 we could upload to the main repo
<urbanape> mandel: how long should I wait?
<nessita> dobey: but we can upload to -proposed for all the ubuntuone-* packages though, not sure what's the benefit of that
<mandel> urbanape, in in 30s is not done, kill it
 * mandel hates twisted disconnections
<nessita> dobey: anyways, I gotta run. I have questions about the debian/copyright file in the storage protocol packaging branch, so I will ping you tomorrow when you start working to clear my doubts
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> ok
<dobey> yeah i guess we don't need to upload to proposed
<dobey> yet anyway
<nessita> dobey: right (agreed on the "yet" :-))
<urbanape> mandel: hmm. I'm using briancurtin's u1-windows-installer buildout. Rebuilt with your mocked web server dev tools, and updated the ubuntu-sso-client code, but now just triggered another hang in the test_get_port_fails_if_service_already_running. Hung for over 30s
<mandel> urbanape, ok, thx for the info.. I'll look deeper into twisted to see what the hell are the connections doing
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!!!
<nessita> see ya tomorrow
<urbanape> bye, nessita
<gatox> elopio, ping
<mandel> dobey, what version of twisted do we support?
<dobey> mandel: what do you mean?
<mandel> dobey, I'm considering to use the abortConnection method in a transport bu that method was added in 11.0
<mandel> dobey, actually 11.1
<dobey> well, ideally we would continue working with the version in lucid
<mandel> dobey, sig.. ok, I'll find a work around
<elopio> gatox: pong
<gatox> elopio, hi! can you please send me an screenshot for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/887284 it's more useful for me when i see the screenshot... so i see exactly what you mean
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 887284 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "UI: improve handling of "'s" when appending to names ending in 's' in the Cloud Folders panel" [Medium,Triaged]
<gatox> elopio, and sorry to bother you :P
<elopio> gatox: don't worry. I'm here to be bothered :p
<gatox> :P
<elopio> but that's a rmcbride's bug.
 * rmcbride looks
<elopio> gatox: if I share a folder with you, you'll see it.
<gatox> elopio, yes
<elopio> ahh, no, I think that was on the gtk control panel.
<rmcbride> yea, it might not exist anymore. let me look
<elopio> now it says: Shared by "...".
<rmcbride> oh
<gatox> elopio, ahhhhhhh that make sense.... because in the qt control panel i just see "Shared by [name]"
<rmcbride> yea
<rmcbride> that fixes it
<gatox> elopio, oh sorry.... i saw the description :P
<gatox> and i asume it was yours
<rmcbride> gatox: elopio I've verified that the QT control panel no longer has an issue because of the changed string and closed the bug
<gatox> rmcbride, great, thanks...... elopio thank you too
<elopio> gatox: np. thanks to you.
<gatox> lisettte, ping
<lisettte> gatox: pong
<gatox> lisettte, hi, how are you?
<lisettte> gatox: not bad, but just running out of here, do you need something quick?
<gatox> lisettte, about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/824574 can you tell me if you still see this with the modifications that the control panel has
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 824574 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "QT UI scroll bar overlaps list area bottom border" [Low,Triaged]
<lisettte> gatox: on windows or ubuntu?
<gatox> lisettte, should be the same
<gatox> lisettte, this is reported on windows
<lisettte> gatox: haven't checked on windows, but don't think i saw it on ubuntu
<gatox> lisettte, i was asking because i don't see it, to know if i can close the bug..... do you want me to ask you tomorrow?? or i can check now on windows and close it if it's not valid anymore
<lisettte> gatox: could you email me a reminder? i will be back home after 9 and can check it then
<gatox> lisettte, ok, thanks
<dobey> gatox: i see the bug here
<gatox> dobey, on linux?
<lisettte> gatox: awesome thank you!!!
<dobey> gatox: on ubuntu with "-style windows"
 * gatox checking
<dobey> it might be a bug in qt itself though, not sure
<gatox> ahhhh now that i see it on windows.... i understand which is the problem
<gatox> lisettte, thanks... no need for you to check this
<dobey> :)
<gatox> i can see it now
<dobey> you're welcome
<gatox> dobey, thanks you too :P jeje
<dobey> thisfred, briancurtin, alecu, gatox: anyone care to do a quick review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/100658 please?
<thisfred> aye aye
<thisfred> +1
<dobey> thanks
<briancurtin> dobey: i like it
<dobey> thisfred: http://soundcloud.com/coba-ss/novalima-machete-gabriel-rocca
<thisfred> dobey: nice!
<thisfred> I have a different mix, from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FabricLive.49
<dobey> ah, yeah
<dobey> there's also http://soundcloud.com/coba-ss/novalima-machete-thodoris
<urbanape> briancurtin: ping
<briancurtin> urbanape: pong
<briancurtin> urbanape: FYI i'm waiting on some pasta to finish cooking, then eat it, then i'll be free for some pairing
<urbanape> nom
<urbanape> k, I'll be hanging in Mumble soon
<dobey> thisfred: care to poke at https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/100666 real quick too? :)
<thisfred> sure thang
<thisfred> any review that ends in 666
<thisfred> dobey: approved with free comment
<dobey> heh
<gatox> alecu, you are famous!
<gatox> alecu, the people that twitter suggest to ninja-ide to follow: http://ubuntuone.com/4GWqrBsFRhkdcOcqajZSdt
<alecu> gatox, I'm awesome!
<gatox> alecu, \o/
<mandel> alecu, you are in the katy perry category..  I wonder what gatox or ninja-ide are doing..
<gatox> mandel, jejeejeee
<gatox> mandel, ninja-ide don't follow anyone..... so it seems to recommend the coolest people to force me to follow someone
<gatox> jejee
<dobey> bahahahahah
<dobey> Katy Perry
<dobey> does ninja-ide follow Brittany Spears too?
<gatox> dobey, no, ninja-ide doesn't follow anyone
<gatox> thats why twitter show that huge suggestions
<gatox> and hide the timeline
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: do you know if we're going to get a new windows release for qa'ing this week even though ralsina is out?
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: elopio and rmcbride received what I think is going to be the golden ticket. we got them a build yesterday with mandel's autostart fix and i know elopio is going to move foward with testing it
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: cool, great news!
<rmcbride> briancurtin: joshuahoover and though I'm on triage this week, I'll be installing it so that I can continue testing when elopio goes on holiday late in the week
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: perfect
<briancurtin> urbanape: i need to make a quick run to pick up prescriptions, be back shortly
<urbanape> np
<mandel> joshuahoover, ideally, next week we should have auto build of this things.. I'll send an email about the issue with the broken tests (read as manuel ranting about twisted)
<joshuahoover> mandel: but you love twisted...how could you?
<joshuahoover> mandel: that would be awesome if you guys get auto builds done by the end of next week...a HUGE step forward
<mandel> joshuahoover, we should be able, tests are nearly done, and we will be able to focus on jenkins :)
<rmcbride> mandel: the trick is to not call twisted.omnomnomnomallmydebugmessages()
<rmcbride> or so I'm told
<urbanape> My Mac seems to have frozen. Wheeeee
<dobey> reheat it in the microwave
<urbanape> Good idea
<alecu> kindertime!
<briancurtin> urbanape: ping, i'm back in business
<mandel> rmcbride, twisted is nuts sometimes, at least I discovered where is the issue
<mandel> ok, eod for me
<mandel> gatox, briancurtin, rmcbride, alecu_kinder, joshuahoover I'm on holidays until monday, ralsina already knows it, but just in case
<mandel> hurray easter!
<gatox> mandel, ok, ENJOY!
<joshuahoover> mandel: enjoy :)
<rmcbride> mandel: enjoy
<briancurtin> mandel: enjoy the easter candy
<thisfred> mandel: happy easter http://www.cocoonservices.nl/belinda/images/fokkesukke_pasen.gif
<thisfred> translation available
<dobey> brb, snack break
<mandel> thisfred, lol
<gatox> ok.... eod here!! see you tomorrow people!
<dobey> cheers gatox
<gatox> dobey, o/
<urbanape> off to pick up Lex
<dobey> meerkats: re: what you asked last night, ubuntuone is installed by default on ubuntu.
<meerkats> dobey, but im in xubuntu
<dobey> meerkats: you'll want to install ubuntuone-control-panel-qt. it should pull in everything you need for syncing files on u1. if you use rhythmbox, you'll also probably want rhythmbox-ubuntuone for the music store
<dobey> thisfred: one final branch https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/update-from-trunk/+merge/100684 if you would please give it a quick review. :)
 * thisfred reviews
<thisfred> dobey: +1
<dobey> thanks
<alecu> thisfred, "F & S Find easter eggs. Same place as last year I assume?"
<thisfred> alecu: your Dutch is impeccable! ;)
<alecu> thisfred, ;-)
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-04-04
<JamesTait> There's snow day like Wednesday - good morning all! :D
<urbanape> morning, all. I have a doctor's appt. this morning at 9:40 local time. I *should* be back for standup.
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola gatox
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<alecu> nessita, ping?
<nessita> hola alecu!
<dobey> hi all
<gatox> dobey, hi
<dobey> gatox: go to doctor
<gatox> dobey, :P
<alecu> nessita, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/914494/
<nessita> alecu: looking
<gatox> brb
<gatox> back
<zacktu> I want to do a complete uninstall so that I can reinstall and have the option of using an existing account.  The U1 uninstall doesn't remove config files.  Where are they?
<gatox> zacktu, you don't need to do that..... you can just remove the current device from the control panel
<zacktu> gatox: let me check on that to see whether i understand what you're saying
<gatox> zacktu, ok.... it's in the "Devices" tab inside the u1 control panel....... remove the local device... and the login widget should appear
<zacktu> i found it -- i'll explore this -- thanks much
<zacktu> bye
<gatox> zacktu, bye
<dobey> nessita: so we just need to tweak the debian/copyright for storage-protocol it seems
<nessita> dobey: one sec, I'm in mumble with alecu
<dobey> sure
<alecu> elopio, ping
<nessita> dobey: hi there :-)
<nessita> dobey: so, about the debian/copyright file... I was wondering why is different from other copyright files I've seen
<elopio> alecu: pong.
<nessita> dobey: I can paste examples to be more exact
<nessita> dobey: this is protocol http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/914609/ and this is controlpanel http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/914611/
<nessita> dobey: shall we migrate the protocol's license to the dep5 debian format?
<dobey> nessita: it's the old format it seems. it needs to be updated
<dobey> yes
<nessita> right
<nessita> dobey: so, why is the protocol AGPL?
<dobey> nessita: because that's what we chose, so that people making servers on it have more of a requirement to make changes available
<dobey> AGPL clarifies some things about "distribution" in terms of networked servers, which GPL doesn't
<nessita> ah, did not know that
<nessita> dobey: also, this is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/914615/ ussoc's copyright
<nessita> which is yet another format, no?
<dobey> nessita: no that one needs fixed to include the header stuff, and probably drop a few of the bits
<dobey> the Upstream-* stuff should be removed i think; and the copyright and license fields need updated
<nessita> dobey: so we should "migrate" all to be http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ compliant?
<dobey> nessita: ideally, yes
<nessita> dobey: ok, will migrate protocol and ask you for review, sounds good?
<dobey> nessita: sure. it should basically be the same as the one in ubuntuone-dev-tools now, except for AGPL3 instead of GPL3
<nessita> dobey: nice pointer
<dobey> in 2.99.92-0ubuntu2 that is
<nessita> dobey: question, AGPL is not under /usr/share/common-licenses/
<nessita> is that an issue?
<dobey> we might need to include the full text then
<nessita> dobey: who can confirm that?
<dobey> #ubuntu-devel
<dobey> though AGPL/ALGPL really should be in that directory
<nessita> dobey: any reason to use "Format: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/dep/web/deps/dep5.mdwn" instead of "Format: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/"?
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> me
<nessita> alecu, gatox, urbanape, dobey, thisfred: standup?
<gatox> me
<nessita> roberto and manuel are off today
<nessita> alecu, urbanape, dobey, thisfred: standup?
<dobey> meh
<alecu> oh, me.
<briancurtin> i think urbanape may still be stuck at the doctor
<alecu> now, where are my notes!
<nessita> alecu: the dog ate those
<nessita> ok, let's
<nessita> DONE: ubuntu releases
<nessita> TODO: finish ubuntu releases, reviews, train alecu in teach lead duties
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: working on tests, quick mac call, more tests
<briancurtin> TODO: try the winsys pkg for setting proper ACLs since improper access is killing some windows tests
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Keep investigating Bug #940669, follow up of some old bugs and close them because were already fixed, work on Bug #824574 (fixed the current issue, but the fix insert another problem, so not ready yet), Working on Bug #907479.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with u1sdtool -q should not start syncdaemon when syncdaemon is not running issue, keep working in the other issues.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940669 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940669
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 824574 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "QT UI scroll bar overlaps list area bottom border" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824574
<gatox> dobey, go
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 907479 in Ubuntu One Client "u1sdtool -q should not start syncdaemon when syncdaemon is not running" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907479
<dobey> λ DONE: releases, uploads
<dobey> λ TODO: finish uploads, more bug #968555, more of #969262
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 968555 could not be found
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: braindumping nessita; ssl debugging on windows
<alecu> TODO: more braindumping, more national holidays
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NOTE: I'll return on monday, after a new round of natholidays \o/
<alecu> NEXT: ?
<nessita> thisfred?
<briancurtin> todo: move somewhere that has tons of holidays
<gatox> briancurtin, :P
<nessita> ok, any comments anyone?
<gatox> nop
<nessita> dobey: saw my querstion re "any reason to use "Format: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/dep/web/deps/dep5.mdwn" instead of "Format: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/""?
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> DONE: u1db mappin
<thisfred> s
<thisfred> TODO: split words mapping
<dobey> nessita: no, the shorter link is better i think. i wasn't aware of it though.
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<elopio> alecu, you pinged me.
<elopio> what can I do for you?
<nessita> dobey: ack, second question: I asked in ubuntu-devel, and seems like APGL is not common enough to be distributed in common-licenses. They said we have to add the full text in the debian/copyright file. Shall I do that or distribute a new file called "LICENSE" or similar?
<alecu> elopio, oh, right. I've been trying the windows installer that briancurtin sent on a pristine win7 vm
<alecu> elopio, and I'm not able to get past the login screen.
<alecu> elopio, (the logs show some ssl handshake error)
<elopio> alecu: with that one I just tried the update. I'm to test it today.
<elopio> I'll install it quickly to see if the login works here.
<alecu> elopio, so, I'm pinging you to know if you've found somehting like that, or not.
<alecu> elopio, the key is that this was a pristine vm, so it u1 was never installed on it.
<dobey> nessita: has to be in the copyright file
<alecu> elopio, I've tried running the code in my win7 dev vm, and it works fine.
<nessita> ok
<dobey> nessita: and properly formatted for the copyright file (leading space and . for empty lines)
<nessita> yes
<elopio> alecu: yes, I have a clean windows 7 for testing.
<alecu> elopio, awesome.
<briancurtin> elopio, alecu: i don't currently have the right vmware setup for snapshots or whatever, so i've done testing on XP and 7, but u1 has been installed and uninstalled probably hundreds of times
<dobey> alright. i'm off to lunch. bbiab
<elopio> alecu: new or existing user?
<alecu> elopio, existing
<nessita> dobey: hum, http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ is unclear about the syntax of the full license text, as examples it just lists
<nessita> License: GPL-2
<nessita>   [LICENSE TEXT]
<nessita> dobey: you sure I need to "escape" the full text? How shall I handle "headers" such as:
 * gatox lunch
<nessita>       6 License: AGPL-3 with OpenSSL exception
<nessita>       7
<nessita>       8                     GNU AFFERO GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<nessita>       9                        Version 3, 19 November 2007
<nessita>      10  .
<nessita>      11  Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc. <http://fsf.org/>
 * briancurtin getting coffee
<elopio> alecu: I could pass the SSO login screen.
<elopio> alecu: now I'm stuck at syncing the cloud to your computer
<elopio> getting information.
<elopio> is that your problem?
<alecu> elopio, no: I get an error in the sso login screen, and I can never reach the control panel.
<beuno> so, is there a reason why I wouldn't be seeing any notifications from U1 anymore in precise?
<alecu> elopio, can you send me the control panel logs?
<elopio> alecu: sure.
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/914674
<elopio> alecu: ^^^
<elopio> briancurtin, alecu: problem here seems to be that windows firewall asks for access until I'm in the dashboard.
<elopio> I can click next on that step of the wizard, get to the dashboard, grant access, and thne my folders are shown.
<alecu> elopio, right.
<elopio> alecu: want a bug?
<alecu> elopio, sure. And thanks for finding this.
<alecu> elopio, I'll take a look at the SSL issue, to see if I can reproduce it somewhere else.
<elopio> alecu: np. And to try to reproduce your bug, are you using your real user, or a test user created more recently?
<alecu> elopio, I'm using a newish user; I usually do all the testing in vms with that user.
<elopio> alecu: ok. I used my real one. Let me try again.
 * alecu brbs
<nessita> dobey: when you can, would you please review? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/914691/
<elopio> alecu, briancurtin, bug #973498
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 973498 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "windows firewall grants access until the dashboard is reached" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973498
<briancurtin> elopio, alecu: i wonder if we can poke windows explicitly to add our firewall exception. typically it shows that dialog upon your app first trying to get through, which seems too late?
<elopio> briancurtin: I'm not sure how it worked before, because if I remember correctly, the firewall notice was always at the dashboard. For a long time I've just used test users with no cloud folders.
<elopio> it's possible this is not a new bug.
<urbanape> Hey, all. Sorry
<elopio> alecu, I could pass the login with a test user too.
<briancurtin> elopio: using the windows firewall API i think we can programmatically add u1 to the exception list, so this could be done as a part of the installation steps
<briancurtin> looking into it now
<dobey> nessita: looks ok to me
<nessita> dobey: is it correct that the ssl exception is right after the agpl full text, without any specific "separator"?
<elopio> briancurtin: sounds great. +1.
<dobey> nessita: seems correct to me. i don't see any better way to put it in
<nessita> dobey: ack, uploading that then
<elopio> briancurtin: there's bug #909389
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 909389 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Add firewall exceptions as part of the installation process" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909389
<briancurtin> elopio: ha, that's solution i was just about to implement :)
<elopio> briancurtin: ralsina will give you a sticker with a smiley face.
<dobey> grrrrrr
<dobey> debuild is making me unhappy
<nessita> lunchtime on this end!
<nessita> brb
<nessita> dobey: FYI, if you do the next upload of storage protocol, micah just mentioned that:
<nessita> "For the next upload, can you please make the Maintainer: Ubuntu     Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<nessita>     Using the MOTU list as maintainer is deprecated."
<dobey> ok
<nessita> alecu: ping. Does this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/914876/ mean that the QNetworkAccessCache is modifying the "real" system?
<alecu> nessita, do you mean "it modifies the system proxy settings"?
<alecu> nessita, the answer to this is no.
<nessita> alecu: ack. Any idea why those are appearing while running the suite?
<duanedesign> nessita: was helping a user who is having trouble and they sent me tis log. It looks like they are using an old version? Isnt that the version number for the beta? https://pastebin.canonical.com/63815/
<alecu> nessita, QNetworkAccessCache holds a cache of web and proxy credentials. This cache is "global" to the application, so it may not be reset properly between tests.
<alecu> nessita, I can take a look to see why they are being printed.
<nessita> duanedesign: this definitely looks odd: "2012-04-03 16:11:48,755 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - Starting Ubuntu One client version 0.1"
<nessita> alecu: if it's less than 15 minutes, please go ahead, if not, no need as long as we are not modifying the real system settings
<alecu> nessita, qt is printing that as a qWarning, and it seems to go to stderr.
<nessita> duanedesign: does the user know which version is he running?
<alecu> nessita, so, whenever the credentials are updated that warning is printed. I think it's harmless, but I don't see a quick way to make it disappear
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> can I have a trivial review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-nigthlies-test/+merge/100850 ?
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> I got a problem with ubuntu one
<duanedesign> nessita: we gave him this link http://one.ubuntu.com/windows/ubuntuone-2.0.3-windows-installer.exe
<gotwig> I am never able to sync my facebook contacts with u1
<nessita> duanedesign: let me ask briancurtin
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm reading up on the conversation now
<nessita> briancurtin: ping. COUld you please confirm if using the latest published installer for U1, the syncdaemon log will write something like https://pastebin.canonical.com/63815/ to the log file? what puzzles me is "Starting Ubuntu One client version 0.1"
<gotwig> do you have same problems?
<alecu> nessita, the name of your branch has a typo!
<nessita> briancurtin: ok then :-)
<nessita> alecu: it does, sorry
<alecu> nessita, no prob :-)
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm in my VM right now, i'll check out what version that installer prints
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks a lot, would you please let duanedesign know about that?
<briancurtin> will do
<alecu> nessita, there's a small issue with "build_string_for_pixels"
<nessita> alecu: shoot
<alecu> nessita, when rendering a string of many characters, the individual glyph size might be different than when rendering each character by itself.
<gotwig> has  anyone here even synced his contacts with facebook?
<alecu> nessita, so in this case there might be some pixels off
<nessita> beuno: would you have any spare time to answer to gotwig?
<nessita> alecu: even if I'm building the string with the same character?
<nessita> alecu: is not like I'm mixing chars, I'm using a single one
<alecu> nessita, due to font hinting and antialiasing, yes, it might be different.
<alecu> nessita, I'm not saying it will affect this case, I'm just pointing out that it might.
<nessita> alecu: nice sharing since I did not know that
<gotwig> nessita: thanks :P
<nessita> gotwig: :-) (I would answer myself but I honestly do not know)
<alecu> nessita, so, whenever trying to find out the size in pixels of a string, you can only do it by asking the font engine to render it, and retrieving the size. You cannot find the size by asking each individual glyph (the letters in this case)
<nessita> alecu: shall we mumble?
<alecu> nessita, so, in this case, the right thing would be to start adding letters to the label, having the widget "realize" and checking if the size is in the range you want...
<alecu> nessita, but anyway, it will probably not affect this :-)
<alecu> nessita, sure, let's mumble.
<gatox> alecu, wait... maybe i'm understanding wrong.... but there is another way to do that
<nessita> alecu: right (I was gonna ask if the branch worths the change)
<alecu> gatox, tell me!
<gatox> alecu, if you are talking about Qt..... and you want to know the size in pixels of a string..... you can use QFontMetrics
<alecu> gatox, right.
<alecu> gatox, it uses the same underlying principle.
<gatox> alecu, yes.... basically..... but don't need to added to the label first, if you want to determine what to do before showing the text
<alecu> gatox, but using a label will consider the borders or spacing that might be around it.
<gatox> sorry if i'm missing something... didn't read the whoole thing
<alecu> nessita, I'm rebooting the laptop, and will start mumble.
<nessita> alecu: ack!
<alecu> gatox, nessita: so, what shall we do about this branch?
<alecu> gatox, do you want to propose a fix using QFontMetrics?
<gatox> alecu, yes...... but you could ask that info to the label widget.... and do the numbers before showing the string..... from my point of view
<gatox> alecu,  i don't actually know what are you talking about jejjee just read about calculating the size of a string blabla.... and i jump in
<gatox> jejeej
<alecu> gatox, I was reviewing the branch to fix bug #973345
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 973345 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client trunk "Nightlies build failure: tets failed at ubuntu_sso.qt.tests.test_common.ElidedTextTestCase.test_text_elided_if_bigger_than_max_width" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973345
<alecu> gatox, can you take a look?
 * gatox looking
<alecu> gatox, let's discuss it after I mumble with nessita.
<gatox> alecu, ok
<briancurtin> anyone know why, on windows, "Syncing the cloud to your computer" never finishes getting information? i thought it was the syncdaemon firewall exception neededing to be entered, but it doesn't appear to be it
<dobey> bugger, here comes the storm
<dobey> at least it's 81F outside
<alecu> gatox, back
<gatox> alecu, i was looking at the branch, and it seems fine by me..... which seems to be the problem?
<nessita> brb
<alecu> gatox, "to find out the size in pixels of a string, you can only do it by asking the font engine to render it, and retrieving the size. You cannot find the size by asking each individual glyph (the letters in this case)"
<dobey> bah
<dobey> i knew i forgot something
<gatox> alecu, yes, you should render the whole string...... unless you are using a mono font
<alecu> nessita, I think this might solve the issue with those qt tests: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qtglobal.html#qInstallMsgHandler
<alecu> gatox, touché
<alecu> gatox, hmmm....
<alecu> gatox, not. Some mono fonts have variable width for some cjk and graphic glyphs.
<gatox> alecu, mmmmm that doesn't sounds mono valid for me :
<gatox> :P
<gatox> alecu, did you reach any conclusion on mumble?
<gatox> alecu, or you were talking about something else?
<alecu> gatox, we were mumbling about nessita rotating to the team on mondays, and about the tasks I should be filling in.
<alecu> * the other team on next monday. :P
<gatox> alecu, ahhhh i thought you were discussing this
<gatox> :P
<gatox> alecu, so...... let me understand....the solution that you are proposing..... if for the tests...... or for the code that will display the real widgeT?
<gatox> s/if/is
<alecu> gatox, re: mono fonts, try printing this in your mono term: print u'\u17d8Gatox'
<alecu> gatox, is only for the tests.
<alecu> gatox, the tests need a way to get a label that has a very specific size.
<gatox> alecu, wowwww!!!
<gatox> alecu, stop breaking my term!
<gatox> jeje
<alecu> gatox, that's only *one* character: ៘
<alecu> and it's veeeery wide, even on mono fonts. But that's nitpicking.
<gatox> alecu, ahh if it is for the tests i agree with you..... i didn't like the idea to put the string in the label..... calculate if we exced the maximum size, and then cut off that...... i thought you were proposing that for the actual code
<alecu> gatox, right: I was proposing that for the tests: We create a label, and we start adding chars to it until it reaches the size we want to test.
<dobey> one *printable* char?
<gatox> alecu, just to keep in miind..... if we want to know the size, the widget should be visible
<alecu> dobey, I suppose there are some new postscript printers that have that glyph in their font, so yes :-)
<gatox> alecu, during the test
<duanedesign> briancurtin: did you notice what version number the latest published installer prints?
<dobey> alecu: trying to copy and paste that out of my terminal into something else isn't working so well. i presume there's some weird RTL and other control char in there, that aren't printed, but combine glyphs or something
<briancurtin> duanedesign: sorry, got busy trying to fix something else. i'll take a break from that and look into the version number
<duanedesign> no worries, thank you
<alecu> gatox, yes, visible. Or the qt equivalent of "realized" in gtk terms.
<alecu> gatox, "realized" is not exactly visible nor rendered; I think it's when the size has been calculated.
<alecu> dobey should know what "realized" exactly means in gtk.
<gatox> alecu, yes, there are some ways to do that.... but they are not always right..... and the actual way to do that..... is supported in Qt, PySide, but not PyQt
<alecu> dobey, it's just one character: "U+17D8 KHMER SIGN BEYYAL"
<alecu> gatox, then having the widget "visible" sounds fine.
<gatox> alecu, yap
<dobey> realized isn't mapped
<dobey> and mapped isn't visible
<leonel2> hello.  changed my photos folder on my android and now I don't have autoupload,    went to  settings/configure auto-upoad / upload directory   but I can't select the new phone directory
<dobey> karni_: ^^
<karni_> leonel2: hi. The upload directory tells where you *upload* pictures to, not from.
 * karni_ looks at the market version
<leonel2> my  ubuntuone version is 1.0.5.3
<karni_> correct, that is the market version. I wanted to confirm one setting.
<briancurtin> duanedesign: using the same installer you told that person to, i see "version 0.1" as well
<karni_> leonel2: How did you change the folder on your android?
<briancurtin> duanedesign: running ubuntuone-2.0.3-windows-installer.exe
<leonel2> karni_: told the camera to store the pics on the external sd
<karni_> leonel2: FYI, the following update will allow you to select any source folder with pictures to backup, whereever it is
<karni_> leonel2: Ah, correct then. You'll have to wait few days for that to work, sorry.
<duanedesign> briancurtin: thank you sir
<leonel2> karni_:  thanks so  i'll revert the pictures storage
<karni_> leonel2: You can, however, try this: http://goo.gl/UDfxJ.qr (scan with QR code scanner)
<briancurtin> elopio: i think i have the firewall thing figured out, at least on Windows 7. still working on XP
<karni_> leonel2: If you do, please disable auto updates for UBuntu One Files for a few days
<leonel2> karni: is this the new ubuntuone for android ?  and just asking why do I need to disable autoupdates ?
<nessita> gatox: how can I have a qcheckbox wrapping its legend?
<gatox> nessita, is not doing it automatically if it hasn't the needed width?
<karni> leonel2: It's a build with fixed /mnt/sdcard-ext hardcoded - a fix that will land on the Market soon, in a better shape. Why disable - if you install this, Android Market will update the app version to the one on the Market, and you'll loose the fix again.
<nessita> gatox: nopes, the windows grows
<karni> leonel2: No worries, I'm the developer on the Ubuntu One team :) You are safe to install from this link.
<gatox> nessita, ah yes..... you will need to set a maximumsize for the checkbox
<nessita> gatox: no, no settings maximun width
<nessita> gatox: since, if the user maximizes the window, I want the label to "expand"
<karni> leonel2: If it doesn't work for you, it means you have yet another mount point. In which case, you'll just have to wait few more days for when we relase the update.
<nessita> gatox: fixed widths should be a no-no in most cases
<nessita> gatox: I found this solution, does it make sense? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1839194/qcheckbox-qradiobutton-line-wrap-qt4-6-0 (having a label to be the buddy of a checkbox)
 * gatox looking...
<gatox> nessita, what the person propose no..... but the suggestions below.... is the same things i'm thinking of..... i had the saame problem with the enhancedcheckbox......
<nessita> gatox: you mean comment #2?
<gatox> nessita, you have to extend and reimplement the internal layout.... because the checkbox is going to try to expand to fit everything in one line..... it hasn't a wordwrap setting as far as i know
<gatox> nessita, the comment #2 is basically what i did with the enhancedcheckbox... with some variiations and for another reasons
<nessita> gatox: what about the secons option, "Relayout the UI so that each radio button is put on the left of a  QLabel. Add the whole text to the QLabel and set the label as the radio  buttons' buddy. This is the least functional approach, because clicking  the label does not check the radio button."
<gatox> nessita, i personally would do that...... if you problem doesn't fit in the solutino in the comment #1......
<gatox> nessita, and the problem with the label is not a problem
<matiasb> gatox: nessita's computer decided to restart, she will be back in a minute
<gatox> nessita, you can add an event filter..... or even extend and specialize the qlabel.... and add that functionality
<gatox> matiasb, jeje ok thanks
<matiasb> np
<leonel2> karni: thank you
<karni> leonel2: Have you tried it?
<karni> leonel2: This will work much better soon, stay tuned :) np!
<leonel2> karni: testing it but I can't find the upload from option
<karni> leonel2: It's hardcoded, it should work for you (if the mount point is the same).
<karni> leonel2: Do you know if it's /mnt/sdcard-ext ? I believe that's what's hardcoded in the apk I provided.
<leonel2> how do I check that
<karni> leonel2: Turn on auto upload, and take a picture. If it stats uploading, it means it's working :)
<nessita> hola!
<nessita> my computer is crazy
<nessita> anyways.... gatox, what did I miss?
<gatox> nessita, i'll copy my messages
<nessita> gatox: thanks
<gatox> nessita,
<gatox> <gatox> nessita, i personally would do that...... if you problem doesn't fit in the solutino in the comment #1......
<gatox> <gatox> nessita, and the problem with the label is not a problem
<gatox> <gatox> nessita, you can add an event filter..... or even extend and specialize the qlabel.... and add that functionality
<leonel2> karni: didn't work   autoupload is on and wifi only and connected to wifi   took a picture and didn't uploaded the picture
<nessita> gatox: what do you mean with "and the problem with the label is not a problem"?
<karni> leonel2: What phome make/model do you have?
<gatox> nessita, what i said in the next line: you can add an event filter..... or even extend and specialize the qlabel.... and add that functionality
<leonel2> karni: lg 2x P990
<nessita> gatox: how come an eventfilter can help me in this case? (excuse my ignorance)
<gatox> nessita, so...... that approach it doesn't have any limitation...... only is kind of annoying having to implement that..... but is not difficult either
<nessita> gatox: I've heard ralsina once said that event filters are not a good option... but perhaps I misunderstood?
<karni> leonel2: oh my, yet another mount point "/mnt/sdcard/_ExternalSD" -- sorry, this will not work for you. It will, however, with the next update.
<gatox> nessita, you can from the class that extends the qcheckbox and includes the qlabel.... install an event filter to the qlabel.... so every event that happens in the qlabel, will be send to the function that you define first and you can process it there........ is not a good option because it has its performance issues obviusly..... but if it is for something small.... and that it doesn't affect the whole application, i think you can use it..
<gatox> .....
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-is-needed/+merge/100605 needs a commit message btw
<leonel2> karni: thank you I can wait  keep the GREAT and GOOD work
<gatox> nessita, or the other solution will be to extend the qlabel.... and reimplements the events that you need
<gatox> nessita, do you want me to do that??
<gatox> nessita, i've already done that a lot of times
<nessita> dobey: thanks (though I would swear I added it)
<nessita> alecu: so, any verdict for the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-nigthlies-test/+merge/100850 ?
<karni> leonel2: Thank you :)
<dobey> nessita: well i guess you haven't made the tarball yet either :)
<nessita> dobey: nopes :-)
<nessita> dobey: is ubuntu-release *the* channel to ask if a bug requires an exception, no?
<nessita> I got no answer, and wanted to confirm
<dobey> yeah but people could be busy/idle at the moment. it is irc after all, and time zones can conflict :)
<alecu> nessita, if the branch fixes the tests, let's go ahead. I wanted to do the "unbreakable" solution, but we can do it later if the tests keep failing.
<nessita> alecu: I'm not sure of it fixes since it passes locally (and always did). I think ti will fix it tough.
<nessita> though
<gatox> nessita, do you want me to implement that?? i've already done that a lot of times (i don't know if you read those messages)
<alecu> nessita, ok: I'll run the tests and approve.
<nessita> dobey: sure, wanted to confirm my head is (still) thinking straight
<nessita> gatox: as long as you don't set a maximum with and not use an event filter, you re welcomed to
<nessita> gatox: can you fix that without using those things? ^
<gatox> yes..... i'll need to extend the checkbox as we talk..... but nothing more than that.....
<nessita> gatox: but wait
<gatox> nessita, can you please assign me the bug so i know what are we talking about specifically :P
<nessita> gatox: what about just adding a label next to the checkbox in the designer, without extending anything?
<nessita> gatox: will that fix the bug?
<nessita> gatox: bug report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/973702
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 973702 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "The "Settings" panel should have its items set to wrap" [High,In progress]
<gatox> nessita, yes...... but it won't react as a whole thing with the checkbox if you want that
<nessita> gatox: even if the label is set to be the "buddy", like the post says?
<gatox> i mean...... if you want that the focus in the checkbox..... shows the orange border including the label... that won't happend doing it as two different widgets
<nessita> gatox: same question as before :-)
<gatox> nessita, where did you read that?
<gatox> found it
<nessita> gatox: ack
<dobey> why does the checkbox label get an orange/pink-ish background, with the orange border around it as well?
<nessita> dobey: border is "ours", background is from the theme
<gatox> nessita, when it says buddy...... i think that just means to be next to the check...... after that it says: "This is the least functional approach, because clicking the label does not check the radio button. Also, alignment is not very good."
<dobey> nessita: it looks ugly, shouldn't we turn the background off somehow (perhaps set it to white/transparent), if we're going to add the border?
<dobey> also, why do we add those borders? they are weird
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhh sorry..... i know what it means now
<gatox> the buddy thing
<nessita> dobey: that background can not be styled from a qss stylesheet. To remove it from the buttons we had to do  ugly hacks to increase padding in a way that the padding will "dissapear", but the same hack can not be applied to the checkboxes
<nessita> dobey: ralsina analyzed it, and decided with the design team to leave it like that
<nessita> dobey: borders are design decision to highlight current focused item
<nessita> gatox: so, can the buddy thing work?
<nessita> gatox: anyways, I think we should wait for ralsina next week and have him making a Qt decision on that one
<dobey> :-/
<nessita> dobey: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/smaller-loading/+merge/100863 ?
<gatox> nessita, i ccan try that if you want...... but i'm pretty sure..... that the focus style in the stylesheet is going to highlight only the check.... not the label..... and if we change the focuspolicy of the label (because by default labels doesn't have focus)..... it is going to be highlighted as a different widgets.... but that is just my opinion.... i can test this really fast
<dobey> nessita: i already did 7 minutes ago :)
<nessita> dobey: oh thanks!
<nessita> gatox: let's put this on hold, and you can talk it over with ralsina on Monday, ok?
<nessita> I thought it was much much easier
<nessita> like clicking a setting in the designer
<gatox> nessita, ok........ also..... i'm eod now..... and i'm really need to go :P
<nessita> gatox: byeeeeee
<gatox> nessita, byeeeeeeee, see you tomorrow
<nessita> dobey: is jbicha a member of the release team?
<dobey> gatox: doctor appointment?
<nessita> lol
<dobey> nessita: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+members says no :)
<dobey> nessita: but he is the docs guy, so just wanted to point out that docs/translations was in the clear, as far as that change goes
<nessita> dobey: yeah, I knew that part, was curious about the first thing though
<dobey> nessita: right. i didn't ping him for you. i pinged him to make it clear for any release team person who responds in channel :)
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> dobey: thanks? (???)
<dobey> nessita: so instead of having to wait for the release team person to go ping people about that, the information is already visible :)
<nessita> dobey: ack
<dobey> nessita: also, if you're asking, to hold off landing it in trunk, there's no reason. we will cherry pick now, so it can land in trunk regardless. but i think it's fine to stick in stable-3-0 next week as well
<nessita> dobey: I wasn't holding off landing, it landed already, actually :-)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> nessita: comment in the bug description that it doesn't affect translations or docs, subscribe the release team, and if they complain we won't put it in 3.0 :)
<nessita> will do
<nessita> dobey: heh, jeremy did it first :-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> yay community! :)
<nessita> ok, my pilates class was moved one hour early, so I will need to run to it in 10 minutes. Anyone needs something from me?
<dobey> mate and medialunas
<nessita> dobey: how did you know?!?!?!?
<dobey> heh, bring me some :)
<briancurtin> i need windows XP to not suck
<dobey> briancurtin: want to work on the os/2 warp 4 port?
<briancurtin> dobey: after we get done with OPENSTEP
<dobey> whoot
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> bye all! see ya tomorrow
 * nessita works tomorrow
<dobey> later all
<elopio> briancurtin: cool. If you have it for today, I'll give it a try. Otherwise, rmcbride will kindly take my testing tasks for the rest of the week.
<briancurtin> elopio: i'm doing one last test on Win7 and it might be ready. i'll let you know shortly, otherwise it wont be there until tomorrow and i'll email it to rick then
<elopio> ack.
#ubuntuone 2012-04-05
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ping
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> brb...... need to restart
<gatox> nessita, hi o/..... brb...... rebooting.....
<nessita> gatox: hola!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> ni
<gatox> hi
<nessita> hola gatox
<gatox> nessita, buenas
<InBar> hi all, is the notes sync service always available in ubuntu one ?
<rye> Hello all, we are currently experiencing a filesync service outage and investigating the reason
<gatox> nessita, did you get my email yesterday?
<gatox> about the checkbox
<nessita> gatox: yeap, I did... but I still find those solutions too hacky, and I think that the best thing to save time is ask ralsina which one is the "best" option
<gatox> nessita, ok
<urbanape> morning, all
<gatox> urbanape, hi
<dobey> InBar: syncing notes from tomboy should generally be working, yes
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ping
<InBar> dobey, doesn't work for me because : https://one.ubuntu.com/notes is not found :/
<dobey> InBar: the web ui was removed. the instructions on https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-notes-sync/ should still work
<dobey> make sure you have the trailing / in the URL in the config
<cielak> hello everyone
<cielak> I have problems with syncing files, is that a global, temporary, known issue, or does anyone have spare few minutes to help me investigating the problem?
<dobey> cielak: yes, and it's being looked into
<cielak> okay, thanks!
<Chipaca> davidcalle: pong
<Chipaca> davidcalle: i'm on holidays these two weeks, so you should drop me an email if you need me
<Chipaca> at some point i'm going to stop checking irc :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, oh ok sorry about that :) One quick question, is there an eta on the videosearch server change?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: no updated eta. But, I'll ask.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, thanks :) enjoy your holidays!
<facundobatista> mandel, did we release a new client yesterday?
<dobey> facundobatista: to ubuntu? yes
<facundobatista> dobey, it was a Precise beta or something?
<dobey> facundobatista: it was the scheduled releease for all our client projects
<facundobatista> dobey, ok, thanks!
<dobey> facundobatista: there will be another release next tuesday, and next thursday is precise final freeze
<gatox> nessita, dobey when you have a few minutes (small branch): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/syncdaemon-q/+merge/100984  (i think you are the only ones around)
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<dobey> lies
<briancurtin> i'm around...just fighting til death with windows firewall
<nessita> briancurtin: I hijacked mandel's branch re: autoupdate, since the branch he proposed  can not be landed as is (comment in MP explains why). WOUld you be able to review it and IRL test it?
<briancurtin> nessita: yep. do you have a link?
<nessita> briancurtin: in a couple of minutes
<dobey> i presume we're skipping the call today?
<briancurtin> may as well just to the text standup
<nessita> briancurtin: +1
<nessita> dobey: yeah, let's just do the IRC standup
<nessita> so, me?
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> thisfred and urbanape are around too no?
<urbanape> me
<thisfred> me
<dobey> meh
<thisfred> DONE: started on split words mappin
<thisfred> oops
<nessita> DONE: ubuntu releases, bug #973689, IRL tested Ubuntu One in a french clean precise VM
<nessita> TODO: pickup mandel's branch regarding integration autoupdate to the controlpanel
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 973689 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Precise) "[UIFe] Loading overlay's text is too big" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973689
<briancurtin> DONE: hacking on windows firewall stuff for an issue elopio found in the installer (bug #909389)
<briancurtin> TODO: get the windows firewall actually working...it's being difficult
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NOTE: i have a doctors appointment to go to in 1.5 hours
<briancurtin> NEXT:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 909389 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Add firewall exceptions as part of the installation process" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909389
<nessita> gatox: standup?
<gatox> me
<urbanape> DONE: Got some work done on the iOS Music crashers, not a lot on the Mac port. TODO: Get at least a simple proposal in today, since I'm off tomorrow and next week for Lex's spring break. BLOCK: None
<urbanape> thisfred: go
<thisfred> DONE: started on u1db split words mapping TODO: finish u1db split words mapping NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: finished uploads, reviews, bug #604810
<dobey> λ TODO: more bug #968555, more of #969262
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 604810 could not be found
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 968555 could not be found
<dobey> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose a branch for Bug #907479, working on Bug #973830
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with error after removing current device
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> nO
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 907479 in Ubuntu One Client "u1sdtool -q should not start syncdaemon when syncdaemon is not running" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907479
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 973830 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Error after removing current device" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973830
<nessita> comments anyone?
<gatox> nop
<nessita> reminder: I'm starting a rotation into consumer software since next Monday, for 3 months, so I will be around in IRC but will not be the teach lead during that period. The new teach lead will be alecu :-)
<nessita> so, any questions or concerns you should ping ralsina/alecu
<urbanape> gracias, nessita, and good luck!
<gatox> nessita, yep..... good luck!
<nessita> thanks! :-)
<nessita> ok, eom?
<gatox> nessita, yep.... and start of llunch for me :P
<nessita> ack!
<dobey> "reminder" ?
<dobey> that is new to me :)
<nessita> dobey: really?!?!? we talked about this in a weekly call
<nessita> like a month ago?
<urbanape> yeah, even I knew that
<dobey> i don't recall it
<thisfred> nor do I, but then I probably was not on that call
<thisfred> sounds like fun though, hope it is
<dobey> it was probably mentioned during some talk about windows details and i tuned out :)
<thisfred> "yes, dear"
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> briancurtin: the branch I mentioned https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/autoupdate/+merge/100989
<dobey> alright, need to get lunch. bbiab
<briancurtin> nessita: ack, i'll take a look
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks!
<briancurtin> urbanape: i'm doing another doctor/lunch combo so i'll be leaving in a bit, for a bit...but this afternoon do you want to mumble for a bit before you head out for your days off?
<urbanape> briancurtin: yeah, that sounds good
<briancurtin> i'm jammed up with trying to figure out windows firewall stuff, but may as well do a handoff, which i can then include mandel on when he's back next week
<duanedesign> nessita: helping a user on Windows. Logs seem a little sparse. Could this be a clue to what his issue is? https://pastebin.canonical.com/63880/
<nessita> duanedesign: looking... what's the symptom?
<duanedesign> nessita: "at the setup page, when I log in, I get the "Please wait, getting information" message and there it waits endlessly."
<nessita> duanedesign: syncdaemon is definitely stuck trying to load the metadata, which is perhaps crashing (since we have an opened bug for logging when the metadata load fails)
<nessita> duanedesign: has this user been testing U1 since the early beta?
<duanedesign> nessita: hmm, does not say. "I had to re-install software following a re-build,  I did a complete uninstall and registry clean before installing again"
<duanedesign> nessita: hmm, the credentials log has "DEBUG - Handling signal_name: 'on_credentials_not_found_cb', app_name: u'Ubuntu One'."
<nessita> duanedesign: my money is that this user has corrupted metadata
 * duanedesign nods
<nessita> duanedesign: so he should quit eveything u1 related, remove the folder where the metadata is, and re install
<nessita> duanedesign: the problem is that the uninstaller does not clean metadata (and is not clear we want it to do it, since is very sensitive)
<duanedesign> thank you
<nessita> anytime!
 * briancurtin doctor+lunch
<nessita> lunchtime on this end
<nessita> brb
<dobey> thisfred, briancurtin, gatox, nessita: anyone care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/system-oauth/+merge/100977 ?
<thisfred> sure
<gatox> dobey, ok, on iit
<dobey> thanks
<gatox> dobey, +1
<nessita> gatox: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/autoupdate/+merge/100989 ?
<gatox> nessita, yep!
 * gatox reviewing....
<nessita> gatox: also, when you can, would you answer the question from dobey here? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/syncdaemon-q/+merge/100984
<gatox> nessita, dobey i answer here to avoid delay..... we can't change the if to: "if running and options.quit:" because you will be leaving out a lot of options....... i can avoid printing the message and just exit if you think is best..... i added the message to show some kind of feedback and the user knows that actually something was executed
<nessita> gatox: can you please add the explanation to the merge proposal? so we can keep track of the conversation
<gatox> nessita, yes, of course
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> i don't understand the "you will be leaving out a lot of options"
<gatox> nessita, if you change the if that way..... you are saying that the code is only going to be executed if sd is running..... and the user select the "quit" option....... but you can select also: start, status, etc
<gatox> nessita, sorry
<gatox> dobey,  ^^
<dobey> oh, that same block of code is used for all those options? but then you could just have it be "if running:" no, and leave out the options.quit check there?
<gatox> dobey, but maybe you want to execute: --start....... and in that case, sd probably is not running
<dobey> ah right
<gatox> you could do: not (not running and options.quit)
<dobey> that code really needs to be modularized better :)
<gatox> if you want to avoid the print message
<dobey> eh
<gatox> dobey, but my question is...... do you really think that it's better to just don't print anything? i mean, i added that because i thik is useful for the user to see that actually something was executed
<gatox> nessita, opinion?
<nessita> gatox: haven't looked at the code yet, let me do that
<nessita> (I'm trying to finish a branch ASAP :-))
 * nessita branches
<dobey> gatox: u1sdtool -c doesn't print anything
<dobey> gatox: should it wait until connected (or until failure), and print something?
<gatox> dobey, ok, either way....... is fine by me..... i just thought that a message would be useful....... but is not something really critical
<gatox> dobey, sorry.... i didn't understand your last question
<dobey> gatox: eh, i didn't realize the code was so conflated at that point
<nessita> so, without using this branch, in linux I get:
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/client/review_syncdaemon-q$ u1sdtool -q
<nessita> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<dobey> gatox: it was about u1sdtool -c not printing anything currently
<nessita> using this branch, I m getting:
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/client/review_syncdaemon-q$ PYTHONPATH=. bin/u1sdtool -q
<nessita> ubuntuone-syncdaemon not running.
<dobey> nessita: that sounds correct, assuming it's not running
<nessita> is not running, indeed
<gatox> correct
<nessita> gatox: what was causing the "    sync_daemon_tool = SyncDaemonTool(bus)" at the beginning of main?
<dobey> gatox: anyway, i approved, but with the comment that we should probably split the logic up for that code later
<nessita> gatox: my question being, why you moved it?
<gatox> nessita, but we are talking with dobey if the message is really necessary or  i sohuld remove it
<nessita> gatox: I know
<nessita> gatox: but first, I wonder why you moved the SyncDaemonTool creation
<nessita> since in linux that does not start the service
<nessita> if the simple fact of creating an instance of SyncDaemonTool starts the service, then that's a bug
<nessita> and we need to solve that
<gatox> nessita, because SyncDaemonTool was starting the proxy, sd and sso in windows.....
<nessita> gatox: makes sense?
<nessita> gatox: then that's  the bug we need to fix
<nessita> gatox: because it shouldn'y
<nessita> t*
<dobey> nessita: it's a bug we need to fix
<nessita> dobey: yes
<dobey> nessita: i think moving the instantiation of the variable to where it's needed, rather than at the beginning, when it may not be needed, is also the right thing to do
<dobey> nessita: so while it might mask that bug, it is a separate bug, and i don't think the change shouldn't be made, simply for that reason
<nessita> dobey: SyncDaemonTool should be the instance to ask if the service is running, instead of having a separated method... so, considering that, I think we should solve both
<dobey> if there is a compelling reason it shouldn't be moved, then i might agree, but i don't see any compelling reason not to move it in the branch as-is.
<gatox> nessita, eh? we are not asking SyncDaemonTool is sd is already running
<nessita> gatox: I know, I'm saying we should
<nessita> gatox: but that's a separated issue
<dobey> nessita: i think that should be done in a second branch perhaps then
<nessita> sure
<nessita> but I don't want this to land wthout having the real problem solved
<nessita> after that, we can land this as well
<dobey> then vote needsfixing and block it until the other issue is fixed. i'm not picky about it myself, and don't think it matter which order they're fixed in :)
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> gatox: do you understand my point
<nessita> ?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: so is like we have dirt in the floor, and instead of wiping it, we put it under the carpet
<gatox> nessita, i'll look for the other issue, and add the solution in this branch
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<dobey> gatox: if it's more than a couple lines, could you please do it in another branch?
<gatox> dobey, ok
<dobey> gatox: i know it can be annoying, but it's nice to keep branches small and focused on a single bug, particularly if we need to go back and look at or revert things in the future :)
<thisfred> and with bzr pipeline it's not even that annoying
<briancurtin> nessita: sorry for the delay, but IRL the autoupdate branch works. scanning the diff right now
<nessita> briancurtin: no problem. Branch is approved and landed, but please let me know if you want me to change anything, I will quickly propose another one
<nessita> briancurtin: if branch looks good, would you be able to build a new installer including it and (perhaps) also adding your firewall fix?
<nessita> briancurtin: so we can send that to QA
<briancurtin> nessita: i have an installer right now with your autostart branch, but the firewall fixes do not seem to be working, at least not consistently
<nessita> briancurtin: :-(
<nessita> any idea why?
<urbanape> briancurtin: also, good news: I'll be around tomorrow morning at least, if not all day.
<briancurtin> nessita: no clue. it doesnt really make sense since i only changed the code once, saw it work on XP, then it didnt work, then it worked, then it hasnt worked since yesterday
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<briancurtin> nessita: i've also reset the firewall settings, tried it all over...no luck. i dont really know what to say :/
<nessita> briancurtin: gosh, I have no idea what to advice
<briancurtin> urbanape: cool. since i might have to take the firewall thing back to the drawing board, mind if we call tomorrow?
<urbanape> yeah, no worries
<nessita> briancurtin: is this under an admin or not admin account?
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh.... wait.... nothing.... i need to check something further
<nessita> gatox: ok! :-)
<briancurtin> nessita: it'll always be admin since the installer requests/requires elevation
<nessita> briancurtin: right, but then I'm confused since the wizard is not run under an elevated scenario, no?
<nessita> briancurtin: so, in my head, elevation goes like this (please correct me):
<nessita>  user downloads our exe
<nessita> user double clicks it
<nessita> windows asks elevation, user grants
<nessita> installer finishes, elevation is "finished"
<nessita> user is presented with the controlpanel
<nessita> at that last point, user has not elevated perms?
<nessita> right?
<nessita> so, when the controlpanel actually runs, can't "access" the firewall exception since is a regular user?
 * nessita may be saying nonsenses
<briancurtin> nessita: this is all happening inside of the BitRock installer, so it's occuring within an elevated context. i actually see that the firewall exceptions are correctly being added, but something about them is not working properly
<briancurtin> so while elevated, we mess with the firewall, then move onto non-elevated where CP starts and *should* already have access through the firewall.
<nessita> briancurtin: what about that last bit I mentioned? something like firewall exceptions being added only for admin users (is that even possible?)
<briancurtin> nessita: nah it's just a per application basis. you just say "C:\foo.exe" is allowed
<nessita> briancurtin: sorry if I'm saying stupid things, just trying to think crazy options
<nessita> briancurtin: what about the path for the exe being wrong?
<briancurtin> nessita: it won't add it if the path doesn't exist - i've done it both manually and through the installer
<nessita> briancurtin: ah, ok
<nessita> :-/
<nessita> briancurtin: did you try restarting in between? (another uninformed suggestion)
<nessita> in between installer finishes and controlpanel is opened
<briancurtin> nessita: yeah i've tried that as well
<nessita> briancurtin: is this only for XP? does w7 works?
<briancurtin> nessita: its for both - neither work. the cases where i've seen it work have been on XP from the installer, and i've seen it work on Win7 when everything is running from python.exe (ie. not py2exe'd binaries)
<briancurtin> but it worked on XP once or maybe twice, none since then
<nessita> briancurtin: in any case, please prioritize w7 in your debugging
<briancurtin> nessita: that's what i started to do, especially since its easier to work on
<nessita> briancurtin: since XP is not officially supported (though we try really hard to have it working)
<nessita> briancurtin: question: does the firewall exception specifies a port number?
<briancurtin> nessita: you can do specifics like that - for now i have it set to just allow all access
<nessita> briancurtin: another question, just to see if my uneducated-in-windows intuition comes up with something, what's the "command" that we run to add this exception?
<briancurtin> for XP: netsh firewall add allowedprogram "C:\Program Files\dist\ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe" "Ubuntu One" ENABLE
<briancurtin> for vista/7: netsh advfirewall firewall add rule name="Ubuntu One" dir=in action=allow program="C:\Program Files (x86)\dist\ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe" enable=yes
<briancurtin> the vista/7 one you need to run again with "dir=out" to set both inbound and outbound allowances
<nessita> briancurtin: does the "C:\Program Files (x86)\dist\ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe" is calculated at installation time?
<briancurtin> nessita: yep. i've looked in our installer logs as well as the actual firewall exception list to ensure that the proper path is being added
<briancurtin> plus the installer will fail if that command fails, so if you don't get a CP after install then something went wrong, but i figured that part out early on
<nessita> briancurtin: question aside: are we creating a 'dist' folder right at the program files dir root?
<nessita> don't we have an 'ubuntuone' folder in between?
<nessita> last time I tested the installer (before you joined the company :-)) we had paths like C:\Program Files\ubuntuone\dist\blah
<nessita> so perhaps that changed?
<briancurtin> nessita: yeah sorry, it's "C:\program files (x86)\ubuntuone\dist\ubuntuone-syncdaemon" -- i typed it out by hand because its actually "${installdir}\dist\ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe" in the code
<nessita> ah, ok
<nessita> so, dead end there
<nessita> :-/
<nessita> briancurtin: last annyoing question: does the name has to match the directory name under Program Files?
<nessita> perhaps ubuntuone != Ubuntu One is breaking the firewall rule (doesn't make much sense, I know, but is windows)?
<briancurtin> nessita: nah it doesnt have to match, it's just a friendly identifier - none of the others in there match their executable name
<nessita> ok, so I'm out of ideas
<briancurtin> nessita: im almost out too. i might try another way to add the exception and see if that does anything better
<nessita> briancurtin: ok... if we don't add the exception, does the user gets the firewall prompt at least?
<briancurtin> nessita: well they do but not during the installer setup portion. it will just show the progress dialog forever at the cloud-to-computer setup, then you hit next through the installer, then you'll be prompted for the exception
<nessita> briancurtin: do you know why the user does not get prompted sooner? like, as soon as syncdaemon tries to connect
<nessita> that will happen right at the cloud to computer page
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm not really sure yet. i'll see if i can find a way to make it come up sooner or something
<nessita> briancurtin: perhaps that helps us debugging why the exceptions does not work. "perhaps" the exception list is not queried in that page, which will explain why the exception is not working
<nessita> I mean, if we have no exceptions at all, and even so the user is *not* prompted in the first wizard page, that sounds like the firewall is not being "inspected"?
<nessita> is like the firewall (and its exceptions) are queried too late?
<nessita> too late for us, I mean
<briancurtin> nessita:  i'll try to step in and see where an outbound connection is being made, and why it's not succeeding at this point
<nessita> briancurtin: good luck :-)
<nessita> will grab some snacks, brb
<gatox> ok.... EOD here..... see you tomorrow (if there is someone here)
<gatox> nessita, enjoy your rotation!
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/961563
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 961563 not found
<nessita> dobey: will debug
<dobey> nessita: do you know what the lp project for the sso server side/service is?
<nessita> dobey: yes, canonical-identity-provider
<dobey> thanks
<nessita> prego
<nessita> dobey: the bug report for sso makes no sense... we have UI_PROXY_CREDS_DIALOG defined in ubuntu_sso/__init__.py:39
<nessita> so the import error smells like corrupted pycs
<dobey> i didn't file it or look at it really. i just saw it and thought you should look at it :)
<nessita> dobey: of course, was mainly braindumping with you
<dobey> if you think it's due to busted install, feel free to suggest some dpkg-reconfiguring :)
<dobey> on the other hand, the bug i just filed, is a real bug :)
<dobey> bug #974606
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 974606 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Qt Log-in dialog is too large" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974606
<dobey> also, this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/974637
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 974637 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "Qt Registration and Log-in dialogs have no way to perform the other action" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> which is extremely frustrating right now :-/
<nessita> dobey: agreed
<dobey> nessita: it is particularly frustrating for me, because i am debugging a problem where the token is getting deleted, and the register dialog pops up
<dobey> and there is no "i just want to log in already" button
<nessita> dobey: who is raising the register dialog?
<dobey> nessita: libubuntuone/libsyncdaemon (music store)
<nessita> dobey: oh right, because is calling register
<nessita> because the register method use to show a screen with both options :-/
<nessita> used* to
<nessita> when we used the GTK+
<dobey> yes
<nessita> dobey: so, this bug will also affects our music store users, right?
 * dobey misses the nice simple gtk+ dialogs
<dobey> nessita: well it affects anyone who wants to do anything that needs sso
<nessita> right :-(
<dobey> at least, anyone who installs ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<nessita> :-(
<dobey> (or ubuntu-sso-client-qt if they just manually install that)
<dobey> because imagine you click the u1 icon, install the control panel, register or log in, then quit, go open the software center, and try to rate something, and it asks you to register; and there's no way to click "just log in"
<nessita> dobey: well, software center is using the gtk UI
<nessita> so the register screen is showing the login option
<briancurtin> nessita: i just got cloud-to-computer to work...once! rather than have u1cp start up SD and sso, i started them manually, then started up u1cp after they were running. it worked 5 minutes ago. same thing is not working right now. WTF.
<dobey> nessita: eh? sso pops up the qt ui by default
<dobey> nessita: or is it somehow explicitly requesting gtk+ ui now?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, sso pops up the gtk by default
<nessita> dobey: u1.credentials pops up qt by default
<briancurtin> nessita: this isn't even firewall related, actually. i have no firewall exception and this worked 5 minutes ago without it. i guess the firewall exception will be needed at a later point, but its not the current issue FWIW
<nessita> briancurtin: WTF indeed.... is there such thing as 'firewall exception being deleted after a single use'?
<nessita> briancurtin: ouch
<dobey> nessita: ok, well it's ok then, but maybe Deja Dup isn't since it has the u1 thing
<nessita> dobey: agreed to that
<dobey> nessita: either way, this is quite annoying, particularly given that the gtk+ and qt dialogs are also quite different :-/
<briancurtin> i wish the sso login dialog would just exit once you're logged in, rather than forcing you to click to move on
<dobey> indeed
<nessita> briancurtin: agreed to that, but there are some drawbacks that are not easy to solve to have a "better" ux  experience
<nessita> so, it needs design
<dobey> what drawbacks?
<nessita> mostly the whole sso needs design
<dobey> well, i guess it's hard if the login bit is actually a separate process, yeah
<nessita> dobey: if the caller does not behave "properly" after requiring sso services, the user may see a window popping up asking for credentials, the that windows will just dissapear
<nessita> and, again, if the caller crashes or does not behave, the user may be very very confused
<nessita> about how the process ended
<dobey> well, that's a solvable problem, actually
<nessita> dobey: meaning?
<dobey> we can exit if the calling process goes away
<nessita> dobey: you, as sso service that opened the UI, will never know that
<dobey> though i agree things are much easier if it's in-process
<dobey> nessita: you will if one of the required arguments is the PID, and you do some fancy things to know when the process crashed
<nessita> dobey: perhaps, but there is a simpler case where the caller did not crash, but just hangs
<nessita> or misbehaves
<nessita> anyways, I agree the "finish" screen sucks, though I don't see a way, that does not suck in a different way, to solve that
<dobey> which is why we need in process API
<dobey> but python is not a good way to do that
<dobey> i see a way, but it means a lot of work in sso client
<dobey> but of course, there are deeper and deeper problems
<dobey> ok, am off. have a good evening :)
<nessita> bye dobey
<briancurtin> nessita: in u1cp, we hang at self.sd_client.refresh_volumes() inside volumes_info of ubuntuone/controlpanel/backend.py when u1cp is started and needs to start up sso and SD by itself. when you start SSO and SD manually, then u1cp, that refresh_volumes succeeds and cloud-to-computers works nicely
<nessita> briancurtin: one sec, otp
<nessita> briancurtin: back. Any idea why refresh_volume sis hanging? it can take a little while, but should not hang, afaik
<briancurtin> well i left my VM running overnight and it never finished, likely from being stuck at refresh_volumes in this case
<nessita> briancurtin: that's odd
<briancurtin> nessita: i didn't look further into it yet. doing that next
<nessita> briancurtin: ack, thanks for the heads up
<briancurtin> at least i now know where it's getting stuck
<nessita> briancurtin: right. We can certainly disable that check if we need to release and haven't solved this yet, but it will be interesting knowing what the heck is going on :-)
<nessita> and by "check" I meant 'refresh_volumes'
<briancurtin> yep, i'm EOD'ing shortly but i'll spend a little time poking into refresh_volumes and then see how it works without it
<nessita> briancurtin: ack, I'm eoding as well
<nessita> briancurtin: I guess you can follow up on this with alecu next Monday, tomorrow will be a difficult day to get help :-/
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm doing a mac call with urbanape in the morning then i'll try to push this forward and maybe get an installer ready for rmcbride if it all works out
<nessita> briancurtin: good luck :-)
<rmcbride> briancurtin: cool. Definitely ping me. I'm fixing a lot of stuff in the old sd integration suite, so I wn't necessarilly be watching irc directly
<briancurtin> rmcbride: will do, thanks
<nessita> dobey: if you are around later, or tomorrow, would you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/stable-3-0-update-2.99.92/+merge/101045
<nessita> when that lands I will release the tarball
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> bye all!!!
#ubuntuone 2012-04-06
<gatox> if someone is there :P .... brb, i need to reboot and buy some cat food or my cat is going to eat me
<gatox> back
<urbanape> morning, all
<dobey> moin
<gatox> urbanape, dobey hi
<dobey> meh, my ping sucks
<dobey> while the 150/30 plan would be sweet, it's basically useless for me, as most of my devices are currently capped at 54Mb anyway. what i want is lower latency
<dobey> also, my sinuses need to clear the hell up :(
<briancurtin> urbanape: mumble for a bit?
<urbanape> sure thing.
<urbanape> how's your Qt?
<briancurtin> urbanape: nonexistent
<urbanape> awesome.
<urbanape> Lemme merge trunk. There are two failing tests that I don't quite understand, but would put up to different font metrics on OS X.
<briancurtin> urbanape: i switched back before i wrapped the qt and other brew stuff up, i'll kick it off though
<urbanape> kk
<briancurtin> gatox: maybe using the login dialog, is there a way to do an IRL end-to-end test of ubuntu-sso-client? i think you worked on that dialog, no?
<gatox> briancurtin, what do you need?
<urbanape> well, our tests are all passing.
<briancurtin> gatox: for the mac port, just want to see if we have ubuntu-sso-client actually working besides just the tests
<gatox> briancurtin, yes
<gatox> briancurtin, you can do:
<urbanape> just wanted to see if we could login and get creds in our OS X keychain
<gatox> briancurtin, PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login-qt
<gatox> briancurtin, that will show the new account dialog, and with --login_only..... the login dialog
<gatox> you will need to pass also: --app_name="anything"
<gatox> this last arg is required always
<briancurtin> gatox: awesome, thanks!
<gatox> briancurtin, np
<urbanape> cool!
<urbanape> all: http://ubuntuone.com/26XHVaWGMZfL8X1HTpN2Yk
<urbanape> still, it spins and won't let me input anything
<urbanape> but hey
<gatox> urbanape, maybe the backend is failing to start, so the ui is not activated
<urbanape> Guess so
<urbanape> cool.
<dobey> also
<dobey> gargantuan.
<urbanape> sheepishly: https://code.launchpad.net/~urbanape/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port/+merge/101110
<urbanape> actually, deleting that, since it includes mandel's fix-webclient-tests branch
<urbanape> re-proposed, with mandel's branch as the target: https://code.launchpad.net/~urbanape/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port/+merge/101111
<urbanape> wait, wait.
<urbanape> re-proposed, with mandel's branch as a prerequisite: https://code.launchpad.net/~urbanape/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port/+merge/101112
<gatox> urbanape, dobey briancurtin standup?
<urbanape> sure
<briancurtin> gatox: i'll type something up - 1', been in mumble
<gatox> me
<dobey> no
<dobey> :)
<urbanape> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Keep working on #907479 (really slow, i need to create the installer and install it for each test).
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working on this issue, and look into these Bugs #973830, #973702
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> urbanape, go
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 973830 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Error after removing current device" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973830
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 973702 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "The "Settings" panel should have its items set to wrap" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973702
<urbanape> DONE: *Finally* submitted a merge proposal for the darwin port of ubuntu-sso-client. It's thin, but tests pass and we get a window when it's run. TODO: Back to a bit of U1 Music for iOS before I'm off for the rest of the day, then vacation. BLOCK: Sun, probably.
<urbanape> briancurtin: please
<briancurtin> DONE: debugging the windows installer issue, turns out it's not so much firewall as it is something not being responsive.
<briancurtin> TODO: debug that further, and as a last ditch effort try to avoid refreshing shares and see if that works out
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<gatox> dobey, ? :P
<dobey> λ DONE: filed bugs, bug #604810
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug #969262
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 604810 could not be found
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 969262 in libubuntuone trunk "Error while getting credentials: The '/org/freedesktop/secrets/collection/login/24' object does not exist" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969262
<dobey> i don't even remember what all i did yesterday really :-/
<gatox> any comments? eom?
<gatox> dobey, happens.... :P
<dobey> i hate this bug.
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> yeah, i'm gonna go grab lunch. bbiab
<dobey> thisfred, gatox, briancurtin, urbanape: anyone care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/just-load-already/+merge/101131?
<gatox> dobey, on it
<briancurtin> same
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> appointment, bbiab
<gatox> ok...... eod here people!! have a nice weekend! :D
<briancurtin> see ya gatox
<gatox> briancurtin, bye! o/
<dobey> later all, have a good weekend
<fosburg> will 'Ubuntu One' contact you if your uploads are more than the space you have?
<fosburg> how do I backup Thunderbird Email?
<fosburg> how do I backup Thunderbird Email?
<fosburg> need some info on backing up 'thunderbird' email
#ubuntuone 2012-04-07
<duanedesign>  /4
<mirak> hi
<mirak> how are the files synced between folders ?
<mirak> when two computers are synced on the same folder ?
<mirak> does it look at the time
<mirak> of the last modified ?
<mirak> i mean if i share a folder X on computer A, then i go to computer B and share X wich already exists and contains data, then what will happen ?
#ubuntuone 2012-04-08
<bloodearnest> Heya all. My folks are in China, and u1 file sync seems to not be working for them any more (I set it up while they were in the UK)
<bloodearnest> they get lost of "ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - Upload ...... failure: TRY_AGAIN" msgs in syncdaemon.log
<bloodearnest> FWIW, I can connect to one.ubuntu.com ok
<bloodearnest> and to fs-2.ubuntuone.com
<bloodearnest> nm, reboot and re-login seems to have fixed it
#ubuntuone 2013-04-01
<jono> hey all
<jono> can someone help me reset my U1 setup - I keep getting an error when I re-set up my device and account 'IPCError' and currently U1 is not syncing for me
<dobey> what are the details of the error?
<mandel> jono, ^
<jono> hey dobey, mandel
<jono> so this is what I do:
<jono> load the U1 client
<jono> I get an error box saying "Sorry, an error has occured and Ubuntu One needs to close"
<jono> clicking Show Details says "IPCError"
<jono> and that is it
<mandel> jono, what OS is that happening on?
<jono> if I delete the device in there and re-enter my U1 details I am able to log in OK, but then on the Syncing the cloud to your computer screen it says "Getting information, please wait..." and nothing ever happens
<jono> mandel, raring
<mandel> jono, can you take a look to see if the ubuntuone syncademon process is running?
<mandel> jono, ipc error is related to the communication from the ui to the daemon via ipc (in this case dbus)
<jono> jono@forge:~$ ps ax | grep u1sdtool
<jono> 17487 pts/3    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto u1sdtool
<jono> seems not
<chaselivingston> jono: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact  so we can get some more information from you?
<jono> chaselivingston, sure
<chaselivingston> jono: thanks!
<jono> chaselivingston, page doesnt exist
<jono> mandel, ok, so it seems u1sdtool is not running at all
<jono> when I start it with --start I don't see it in the process list
<jono> which might suggest it is crashing
<chaselivingston> jono: working for me...
<jono> jono@forge:~$ u1sdtool --connect
<jono> Oops, an error ocurred:
<jono> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod:
<jono> chaselivingston, oops, I had a space at the end
<chaselivingston> jono: :)
<mandel> hehe
<chaselivingston> jono: replied
<jono> chaselivingston, just replied
<jono> the issue seems to be with syncdaemon
<mandel> jono, yes, that is not a surprise.. I mean, for the future, IPCError means, I, the UI, I'm trying to talk with the daemon and something went wrong :-/
<jono> mandel, right, but the UnknownMethod error I assume is odd for u1sdtool?
<jono> which suggests u1sdtool is broken in raring
<mandel> jono, yes.. but dbus errors are very un-informative, it could be that there is no service with a given path for example
<jono> mandel, right
<jono> what I find odd is that I don't see the process in my process list
<mandel> jono, so, either, the interfaces have diff methods (diff version of u1sdtool and the daemon) or that the process is not there
<mandel> jono, exactly, so sd is done, try to start it manually
<jono> if I run u1sdtool -c I get the UnknownMethod error
<jono> and the process doesn't seem to start
<mandel> jono, python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<mandel> jono, lets see what that says
<jono> jono@forge:~$ python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<jono> Another instance is running
<jono> mandel, ^
<mandel> jono, pkill the bastard
<mandel> jono, I wonder why it does not appear in the process list
<jono> how do I pkill it?
<jono> I have only ever used kill :-)
<dobey> what unknown method?
<jono> mandel, hey
<jono> I killed it and when I restart the client I get the same IPCError
<nessita> jono, hi there. If you still have your issue, can you please pastebin the output of python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<jono> nessita,
<jono> jono@forge:~$ pkill u1sdtool
<jono> jono@forge:~$ python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<jono> 2013-04-01 11:03:13,109 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon - WARNING - Another instance is running
<jono> Another instance is running
<jono> 2013-04-01 11:03:13,110 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon - INFO - not starting twisted.manhole
<nessita> jono, so, let's kill all those instances, ps aufx | grep ubuntuone-syncdaemon and kill the process using the reported id
<nessita> jono, once ps aufx | grep ubuntuone-syncdaemon gives you nothing (except maybe the grep command), re-run the python /usr/... command
<jono> nessita, running the debug command but this is spitting out an enormous amount of output
<jono> looks like things are syncing
<nessita> jono, ridiculus amount of output is expected and welcomed
<nessita> jono, when it settles, would you please paste the last ~100 lines?
<jono> nessita, interesting, it looks like things might be working now
<utlemming> question regarding the U1 client: the qouta in the client says that my max isn't what the webpage says. How do I get the client to report the right max?
<mandel> jono, sorry fogot to say I had to walk the dog
<jono> no worries mandel
<dobey> utlemming: close the application and start it again. if it's still not matching, you're possibly looking at different (or duplicate) accounts, and should then fill the form at https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
#ubuntuone 2013-04-02
<jman074> i am trying to uploade a file but it has two arrows around it while all the others have checks why is this
<jman074> how do i remove a folder i don't want synced. i deleted it off my home but its still in ubuntu.
<JamesTait> Happy World Autism Awareness Day, folks! :-D
<City-busz> hi devs, I updated ubuntuone-client and related packages to version 4.2.0 in Arch Linux. The only problem what I found is an error with ubuntu-sso-client and oauthlib 0.4.0. I opened a bug report with a proposed patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/1163489
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1163489 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Error with oautlib>=0.3.8" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> City-busz: i think that breaks some uses of that API
<City-busz> dobey: then what could be the proper solution?
<dobey> City-busz: i don't know exactly yet because i haven't looked into the bug much as Ubuntu has oauthlib 0.3.7, and we're sticking with that for now on Win and Mac as well.
#ubuntuone 2013-04-03
<JamesTait> Happy Tweed Day, everyone! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-04-04
<JamesTait> Happy International Day of Mine Awareness and Assistance in Mine Action, people! (phew!)
#ubuntuone 2013-04-05
<JamesTait> Good morning, people, happy Walk to Work Day! :-D
<nikth> Hey guys , I have a question about the music streaming offer (20GB for 6 months and music streaming)
<nikth> When the offer expires , I mean when the time for renew comes , what will happen? How the renew can be done ? If I purchase  one more song , will this renew my subscription (and storage of course) for another 6 months ?
<nikth> OR , I must buy the storage (20GB) with the common purchase plan (monthly , yearly) ?
<chaselivingston> nikth: hi, you'll need to either purchase a music streaming subscription, or a storage pack if storage is all you need
<nikth> chaselivingston, to make this clear , I have already a music streaming subscription that is about to expire in a few days . If I buy one more song from Ubuntu Music Store will this renew my subscription for another 6 months ?
<chaselivingston> nikth: do you have the free 6 month promotion currently?
<nikth> Yes chaselivingston
<chaselivingston> nikth: that's a one time thing, buying another song will not continually renew it
<nikth> chaselivingston, Ah.. OK. Thanks for the info. That is all I wanted to know.
<chaselivingston> nikth: no problem!
<Encrypt> Good evening / morning everybody !
<Encrypt> I'm wondering something about the Ubuntu One purchases...
<Encrypt> Do you know how much Canonical earns?
<Encrypt> Since I'd be interested in creating an UbuntuOne account and download Music if this finances the Ubuntu Project :)
<Encrypt> Lindsey Stirling Songs are not available :(
<dobey> 0 < X < infinity
<Encrypt> Ok :þ
<dobey> but yes, buying music or ubuntu one storage, or music streaming, or apps in software-center, all help fund ubuntu
<Encrypt> dobey, Thanks for your answer :)
#ubuntuone 2013-04-06
<Encrypt> Hi everybody !
<Encrypt> I'm looking for some artists in the Ubuntu One Music Store but I can't find them! :(
<Encrypt> I've been looking in 7digital.fr (The service provider of Ubuntu One) and I can find them there...
<Encrypt> Do you know why I can find these artists on 7digital.fr and not on the Ubuntu One Music Store?
<Encrypt> Maybe I have to register to get the "French Store"?
<Encrypt> Because it is actually written in English... I imagine Ubuntu made translations...
<Encrypt> (The Ubuntu Team)
#ubuntuone 2013-04-07
<jeoj> i just installed ubuntu one on my mint 14 and the sync progress isn't starting up at all.. it keeps saying file sync in progress, then file sync is disconnected
<jeoj> anyone had the same issue using mint?
#ubuntuone 2014-03-31
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Bunsen Burner Day! :-D
<Guest61883> tbarat: I'm back
#ubuntuone 2014-04-01
<ole_oz6oh> looking for help programming c graphically in ubuntu
<ole_oz6oh> somebody here ??
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Batman Day! :-D
<davmor2> JamesTait: You mean the date is already nana of nana nananana
<dobey> davmor2: na.
<davmor2> dobey: you sure?
<dobey> na
<davmor2> batman
#ubuntuone 2014-04-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Reconciliation Day! :-D
<Nothing_Much> Hey guys, I can't sync my purchased music folder
<Nothing_Much> Anybody?
<Nothing_Much> I also can't download all of my music files at once
<dobey> sync on what OS?
<Nothing_Much> dobey: Ubuntu :P
<dobey> do you get an error when you try to enable sync on that folder? have you looked at the logs to see if there's anything off in it?
<Nothing_Much> where are the logs?
<Nothing_Much> It just stops at Getting information, please wait...
<Nothing_Much> Well, it keeps going
<dobey> in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<dobey> do you have a non-zero size syncdaemon-exceptions.log there?
<Nothing_Much> dobey: non-zero?
<dobey> Nothing_Much: yes, if the file size is zero, the file is empty
<Nothing_Much> it's not empty
<dobey> can you post the contents on pastebin.ubuntu.com please?
<Nothing_Much> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7194601/ dobey
<dobey> Nothing_Much: oh, it seems you have a problem because you changed your username at some point
<Nothing_Much> oh darn
<Nothing_Much> Well it doesn't matter, all I needed was my purchased music anyways
<dobey> you should be able to follow the instructions at https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-can-i-change-the-ubuntu-one-account-my-computer-is-setup-with/ to fix the issue
<tbarat> I have seen the news that U1 will be cease
<dobey> the file sync service will be turned off, yes. not all of ubuntu one is going away
<dobey> well, the music store, file sync, and music streaming, will be turned off.
#ubuntuone 2014-04-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Find a Rainbow Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-04-04
<BlueProtoman> So I hear Ubuntu One's shutting down.  Can anyone recommend any good alternatives for Ubuntu?  It's gotta be free, have folder synchronization a la U1 or DropBox, and it's gotta offer at least 5GB.
<BlueProtoman> Holy shit, Wuala
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Walk to Work Day! :-D
<edinct> is there a replacement for Ubuntuone?
#ubuntuone 2014-04-05
<AmonX> So did anyone using this service get an email notification that this service is shutting down?
#ubuntuone 2018-04-04
<Gargravarr> hey all, on Launchpad trying to log into the bug tracker, is there any reason my Ubuntu One account isn't being accepted and i'm being told to 'Go away' for being a 'Bad bot'?
<Gargravarr> i've tried on latest Firefox with no plugins and default settings, on both Ubuntu and MacOS
<Gargravarr> about to try Chrome, but i think our office IP may have been blacklisted
<Gargravarr> okay, wrong, it works in Chrome
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: i believe Gargravarr's issue was resolved in #ubuntu
<Gargravarr> yes, i was about to say as such :)
<Gargravarr> this is the issue i ran into: https://askubuntu.com/questions/650544/login-launchpad-net-tells-me-bad-bot-go-away-request-aborted
<Gargravarr> and yes, when i said no plugins, i neglected to mention Lastpass
<Gargravarr> can i point out, this seems a very silly way to detect bots as it breaks password managers
